#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-26
<grr> ni hao
<bluedusk> ni hao
<drake_kr> hao ma
<drake_kr> xiao
<nalee> Hi
<drake_kr> low
<bundo> swing
<drake_kr> 아 잃었네
<bluedusk> bunt
<bundo> ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<nalee> Hi
<grr> call
<drake_kr> call
<bluedusk> half
<Ben5_Hadoop> double
<grr> 따당
<drake_kr> 삥
<bluedusk> 하프
<drake_kr> call
<grr> die
<grr> 밑장뺴다 걸리면 ...
<drake_kr> 아웅 책 다봤당..
<drake_kr> 난 개발자니까 warning은 살포시 무시해주고..
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> 전 end user 니까 그냥 다 무시..
<bluedusk> 잘돌아가면됌
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<drake_kr> 구임수다
<drake_kr> 구임수도 살찌워야되는데..
<drake_kr> (주변 사람들을 모두 살찌워서 내 체형이 평균체형이 될수 있도록)
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 전 0.1t에 근사하게 나가니
<bluedusk> imsu, 님도 0.1t 까지만 찌우죠
<drake_kr> ok. deal
<nalee> 안녕하세요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<nalee> 지난 금요일날 커뮤니티 참석했던 여성회원이예요..
<nalee> 요런것도 있다고 누가 알려 줘서
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅎㅎ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 들어오셨네요
<nalee> 한번 들어와봤어요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 제가 알려줬지요 -ㅅ-a
<nalee> 아 그래요
<nalee> 반가워요
<Ben5_Hadoop> sp^^
<Ben5_Hadoop> 네^^
<nalee> 그런데 님 이름은 뭐예요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 벤이요
<nalee> 컥.. ㅋㅋ
<nalee> OK  Ben
<Ben5_Hadoop> 근무중이신가봐요
<nalee> 점심은 했나ㅛ?
<nalee> 이제 시작해야죠.. ^^
<Ben5_Hadoop> 네 점심시간끝나고 다시 작업중..;;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 넬리라고 부르면되나요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 보통은 닉네임으로 부르거든요 ㅎㅎ
<nalee> 나리
<nalee> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 나리 아닐까요?;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 넬리면 미국 팝 레퍼 ...;;;
<Ben5_Hadoop> 나리였군요 ㅎㅎ
<nalee> 넵... ^^
<nalee> 그럼 다들 즐오후 되세요~!!
<drake_kr> 우음
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐 무슨 망발을 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 저기 새로 오신 nalee 님도 0.1t 프로젝트 참여에..
<imsu> drake_kr: 저도 이제 윈7 유저 ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 헐 망발이라뇨!! 0.1t 무시하나염?
<imsu> 왜 제 살을 찌워요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그렇지 않아도 무거워 죽겠는데 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아까 말했잖어
<nalee> 그건 뭐예요?
<drake_kr> 모두가 살쪄서 내 체형이 평균체형이 되길 바람
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nalee> 그때 그 빨간 머리??
<bluedusk> 빨간머리..ㄷ ㄷ
<nalee> 누구에요??
<imsu> 저도 반올림하면 0.1톤 나감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 우리 수학적으로 계산합시다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 도대에 몇번째 자리에서 반올림 하길래..-_-
<imsu> 일의 자리부터 반올림하면 8이에요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 네 핑크머리임미다
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 닉네임 붉은곰 ㅋㅋㅋ
<nalee> 아.. 글구나
<bluedusk> 어
<bluedusk> imsu, 님 qt 프로그래밍 정보 잘 정리되있는사이트좀
<Ben5_Hadoop> 정모 참석하니까 이제야좀 누가누군지 알겠네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 앞으로 자주 나가야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 네?
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 그냥 zetcode 랑 qt 도움말 밖에는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그건 다 아실텐데 쩝;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 전 초보라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 교수님이 초보라고 하면 우쨔
<bluedusk> 설마 man qt 해서 보는건 아닐거 아님둥!!
<imsu> qt 도움말 보고 하는데요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그것도 겨우겨우 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수는 자기의 비술를 함부로 알려주지 않는다더니..
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 진짠데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아, 저 QT 책 있는데
<drake_kr> 번역서는 QT4 프로그래밍이 있고요..
<bluedusk> 오
<drake_kr> 원서가 좀 있습니다..
<imsu> bluedusk: qt 프로그램 에 자체 도움말 있잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 영어를 모르는 저는 번역서가..+__+
<imsu> 그냥 대충 보고 쓰는디 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 안되는게 많아서 탈이지만 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 하긴 DarkCircle 님도 토익 400점이라셨지..
<imsu> 전 토익 0점 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안본건 무효
<bluedusk> imsu, http://temp.crois.net/Screenshot/2011-09-26_hp-ProBook4330s_2.6.38-11-generic_x86_64_1317010654.jpg
<bluedusk>  설마 이거 말하나염?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> high
<imsu> drake_kr: 넹
<imsu> bluedusk: 넹
<imsu> drake_kr: 아이쿠 ㅈㅅ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 넵 안녕하세요
<imsu> bluedusk: 거기 tutorial도 잘 찾아보면 있을걸요?
<bluedusk> imsu, 전 미쿡말이랑 안친해서 -ㅅ-
<imsu> bluedusk: 한쿡거는 저도 당최 찾을수가 없어서 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아움
<bluedusk> imsu, qt에서 윈도우 dll를 등록해서 쓸수 있다는 소문이 있던데 진짠가요?
<imsu> bluedusk: http://www.qt-dev.com/board.php?board=lecboard&command=skin_insert&exe=insert_iboard2
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 그런 고급언어는 모름 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> dll 개념 조차 파악하지 못한상태 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 말도안대
<bluedusk> imsu, 구라에는 답하지 않겠습니다.
<imsu> 어 진짠데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 왜 안믿어쥐 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 왜 안믿어주나요 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> DarkCircle, http://cafe.daum.net/salzzi 여기 좋은 모임 있네요
<bluedusk> 일단 저기에 imsu 님을 가입시키고
<imsu> 헐;; 난 살빼고 싶다구요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜 제 말은 다들 안믿어주나요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 미치것네 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 믿는거하고는 상관없잖아?
<Seony> 아... 덴장... 모니터 전원 스위치가 고장나서 켜지지가 않는 불상사가... 멀쩡한건데...
<bluedusk> imsu, 사람들은 자기가 믿고 싶어라 하는것들만 믿는다죠..
<bluedusk> imsu, 저에게 믿음을 강요하진 말아주세요... =_=
<imsu> Seony: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> imsu: Hi
<imsu> drake_kr: 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 비꼬는거 같잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 먹이고 싶은 마음? 흠..
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> 사준다는게 어딘데요
<bluedusk> 얻어먹겠다는것도 아니고..~_~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 사주신다는거에요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자자 우리모두 빵을 열심히 사먹자능.
<DarkCircle> (먼산)
<imsu> 전 피자빵~~!!
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 생일빵?
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오~ 생일이세요?
<drake_kr> 생일날 병원신세라던가..
<yemharc> 아, 드레이크님
<drake_kr> 예?
<yemharc> 전에 강좌에 malloc에 관해 쓰신다고 한거요
<yemharc> 더 쉽게 설명할 방법이 있어요
<drake_kr> 깡패보다 더 쉬운 방법이?
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 폐지(메모리)를 묶으려고 철물점(커널)에서 끈을 받아오는데
<yemharc> malloc는 고무줄이라 가변성이 있고, 배열은 노끈이라 자기 길이 이상 못 늘어난다
<yemharc> 근데 malloc라는 고무줄은 끊어지면 커널패닉
<drake_kr> 고무줄은 끊어지면 존나아픔
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 이게 더 쉬울거 같아서요
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 버박 서버 ssh 접속이 안됨 도와주세요 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<drake_kr> 엥
<bluedusk> 버박서버 네트워크를 nat가 아닌 브릿지로 잡으세요
<drake_kr> 서버에서 $sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<drake_kr> (ssh 서버도 안 깔고 안된다 하는건 아니겠지..)
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 웃는거 보니 설마가 맞는듯..;
<drake_kr> 아이폰 이거 2년 다 돼가는데 밧데리 아직 3일 버티네..
<imsu> 왜 안되는겨 ㅠ
<imsu> bluedusk: 됐다 감사합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 전에는 안되었지 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> imsu: 환경설정->네트워크 --> [NAT로 연결]을 [브릿지]로 바꾸세요
<imsu> yemharc: 해결했어용 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 전에도 브릿지로 바꿨는데 안되길래
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 짱나 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 크래쉬는 이상한 테크노 락인가 뭐시기를 안했었어야돼..=_=
<drake_kr> 저 테크노락 좋아하는디
<imsu> drake_kr: 김종서 받으셨음? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 지금도 prodigy 듣고 있어용
<imsu> 락의 배신자 드라케 붉은곰 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu: ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 회사에서 헤드폰 끼고 일하면
<bluedusk> 혼날까요?
<drake_kr> 네
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 회사에서 청축키보드 쓰는샛퀴도 있는데요 뭐
<drake_kr> 원래 상사한테는 가끔 개김질을 해줘야 돼요
<bluedusk> 저 아직 개김질 하면안됌
<bluedusk> 3개월간 자숙해야함
<drake_kr> 상사와 주먹다짐이라도 하신건가요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아뇨 아직 수습기간
<yemharc> 그사람은 면접부터 그랬으니 뭐................
<imsu> drake_kr: 오예~ 서버에 이맥스 까니까 디게 빠르네요 ~ 역시 콘솔이 짱인가봐유 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> imsu: 사실 이맥스도 꽤 무겁습니다
<bluedusk> emacs 엑스 안올려도 실행되요?
<imsu> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 운영체제 위에 vm도 아니고 쌩으로 운영체제를 또 돌리는건데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> yemharc: ㅋㅋㅋ 근데 vi 이제 못쓰겠어요 ㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> esc 날라감 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 승질나서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 엊그제 편집모드인가 뭔 모드인가 잘못 보고 눌렀더니 설정파일 날라갔음 ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 결국 다시 설치 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그리고 이맥스 설치~!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 회사에서는 무전기로 장애 날라오니깐 그거 들어야 해서 업무중에 이어폰이나 헤드폰 못들었는데
<imsu> 니나노호~~
<imsu> bluedusk: 전 들었어요~ 오디오파트라 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 이거 서버는 넘 어려워 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> 아.............
<yemharc> 내 스맛폰은 uptime 100시간 돌파가 왜 이리 힘드냐.............
<imsu> uptime 이 머에여 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 실행시간?
<bluedusk> imsu,  cat /proc/uptime 하면 나옴
<Seony> imsu: 기계를 킨 이후부터 지금까지의 시간.
<Seony> 아... 모니터 고장나니까 답답하네
<yemharc> imsu: 넵 실행시간요
<imsu> bluedusk: 스맛폰으로 uptime을 확인할 수 있나보군요
<bluedusk> Seony, 미국 내 빈곤자 수 4천6백만 명 시대.
<bluedusk> 이게 사실인가요?;; 거즘 우리나라 인구수만큼 빈곤자네..;;
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 한국 인구수만큼 있네요.
<bluedusk> 아참 저 오늘 이베이에서 wimax 6250 카드 질렀어요..;
<Seony> 음... 빈곤자의 기준이 한국이랑은 달라서 잘 모르겠지만, 제가 듣기로 미국에서 한 가정 전체 소득이 1년에 3만불인가 4만불 미만이면 생활보호 대상자라고 했어요
<bluedusk> .. 나보다 많이 버는데..; 생활보호 대상자군요..
<Seony> 여기는 집 렌트비가 소득의 대부분을 차지하거든요
<drake_kr> 요놈 서버는 uptime 100일을 못 넘기네..
<imsu> 그럼 대륙아들은 몇 명이나 있는거야;;
<imsu> 허재 열받았던데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 한쿡말로 욕하던데
<imsu> 아 그래요?
<imsu> 그건 못 들었어요
<imsu> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> imsu: 설정-> (제일 아래)폰 정보 또는 About Phone -> 상태(Status) -> 제일 아래 Uptime
<imsu> 큭
<imsu> 16시간
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어제 배터리 갈아끼웠구나;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<yemharc> jincreator님이 1천시간 넘겨서 전설이 되었죠
<imsu> 헐~~
<yemharc> 근데 사실 스마트폰의 업타임은 '시스템이 얼마나 안정적인가'가 아니라
<yemharc> '소유주가 얼마나 신경써서 배터리를 충전했는가'
<yemharc> 즉, '얼마나 집구석에 틀어박혀 있었는가'에 대한 척도가 됩니다
<yemharc> (................)
<imsu> 헙헙 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 헙헙 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 한 10000시간 되실듯 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 제건 오래가도 40시간을 거의 못넘김 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 겜을 많이해서 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> Seony
<Ben5_Hadoop> 님
<Seony> 네
<Ben5_Hadoop> HU 컴퓨터 공학 과 어떤가요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> HU 가 맞나? 하와이 유니버시티요
<Seony> 하와이 주립대학교요?
<Seony> University of Hawaii는 하와이 주립대학교, 제가 다니는 곳은 Hawaii Pacific University 사립대학교...
<Seony> UH 컴공과는 좀 알아줘요. 특히 IBM에 UH 출신이 많다고 하던데, 그 이유가 좀 특이해요.
<drake_kr> 오
<drake_kr> IBM
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아...
<Seony> 그게 하와이 사람들이 성격이 좀 특이해서 한 번 들어가면 귀찮아서 잘 안움직이는 경향이 있는데요, IBM에 취직한 UH 출신들이,
<Seony> 이직 권유가 들어와도 딴데 잘 안간다고, 충성심 높다고 UH 출신들이 좀 유명해졌어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 사실은 귀찮아서지만.;;
<bluedusk> 외부에서 보기엔 충성심인가요..
<Ben5_Hadoop> IBM 이면 하와이에있는 IBM 지사인가요?
<drake_kr> 우와 정말 IBM이 먹여살리는 기업이 많군요!
<Seony> 그래서 IBM 내 UH출신들이 많다는데, 소문으로 들어서인지 그게 실제인지 아닌지는 잘 모르겠어요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> 맞는말이긴 한거 같아요
<Seony> Ben5_Hadoop: 소문의 대상은 미국 본토에 있는 IBM을 의미하구요, 하와이에 소재한 IBM은 지사가 아니라 연구센터에요.
<Ben5_Hadoop> 에전에 IBM 설명회 들었는데 그분도 하와이 출신이었던듯..
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아..
<Ben5_Hadoop> 컴공 대학원을 생각중인데
<drake_kr> 잡스씨는 예전에 IBM 출신들한테 막말을 많이 해서 소송도 많이 걸렸다고 들었음요 ㅋㅋ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 하와이가 급 생각나서요 -ㅅ-
<Seony> 음... 나쁘진 않을 거 같은데, 오시면 아마 무쟈게 고민하시게 될 거에요.
<Seony> 왜냐면,,, 하와이 살다보면 여기가 좋아서 여기서 취직하고 싶어지는데, 하와이에 IT 잡이 별로 없거든요.
<Seony> 한국으로 다시 돌아가실거면 상관없는데, 아니시라면 이게 장난 아니게 심각하거든요...
<Seony> 하와이 출신이 미국 본토가서 취업한다는 게, 일단 새로운 지역에 가서 다시 시작한다는 것부터가 심리적인 압박도 크고...
<Seony> 하와이 문화가 서양문화랑은 차이도 심하고...
<Ben5_Hadoop> 그렇군요
<Ben5_Hadoop> 인터뷰나 그런것도 쉽지 도 안을테고
<Ben5_Hadoop> 이동도 만만치 안고
<Seony> IBM으로의 취직을 노린다면 해볼만 하겠쬬 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 취직하고 나서 IBM에서의 경력이 생긴다면, 그때부터야 뭐 걱정 없겠구요...
<drake_kr> 아이러니하게도 오픈소스의 덕을 많이 보고 있는 IBM..
<Seony> 음... 사실 IBM이 일찍부터 오픈소스를 지원하기 시작했는데, 멀리 내다보고 잘한 선택 같아요
<drake_kr> 지금도 사과는 IBM출신을 싫어하는 눈치인가요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 사과 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 애플이, 그래도 MS 출신을 더 싫어하지 않겠어요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 요즘은 삼성을 더 싫어하겠네요
<imsu> 아놔 코드 작성하다가 사과 듣고 ㅋㅋ 처버림 임뱅핼 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> -_-;
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 뒤통수 잘 까기로 유명해요
<DarkCircle>  - -;
<bluedusk> imsu, 그건 몸개그류에 속하는건가요? 아님 .;
<DarkCircle> 외국업계에서 조차도 사실 소문이 그닥
<imsu> 저도 제가 왜그런지 모름 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 손개그일듯
<drake_kr> 삼성 그러다 진짜 한방에 훅갈텐데..
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 예전 lcd 잘나갈때도 뒤통수 치기는 유명했다던데요..?
<bluedusk> 그때는 비록 뒤통수 맞은게 lg였지만.;;
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 애플 뒤통수 열라게 까다가
<DarkCircle> 이번에 메모리 빼고 계약 다 말아먹었죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> lcd 뒤통수는 먼가요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뷁라이트?
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 예전에 잠깐 애플에 lcd 납품한적 있었는데
<DarkCircle> 입방정 때문에 전부 LG로 넘어갔죠
<DarkCircle> 애플 레티나 디스플레이 LG작품임
<imsu> 아하
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 네. 레티나 그거 엘쥐꺼
<DarkCircle> LG에서 가끔 기업홍보 한다고 어디 나가면
<imsu> 삼성이 왜그랬지 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 자기네들이 애플에 뭐 납품한다 이런 얘기 절대 안꺼냄
<Seony> 어차피 다 아니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼요?
<DarkCircle> 얘기를 해도 공식적인 석상에서 하면 안될 얘기를
<DarkCircle> 임원들 몇 모인 자리에서 입뻥끗.
<DarkCircle> 너 나가.
<DarkCircle> 끗.
<DarkCircle> 아마 조만간 TSMC에서 메모리 납품도 담당할듯
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 애플이 삼성없으면 안된다는 식으로 얘기했나보군요
<drake_kr> 워낙 삼성이 뒤통수를 쳐대니까.. 삼성 통해서 사과에다 전자퓨즈 납품하던 업체 사장님도 직원들한테 '월급 3개월간 못준다. 하지만 이것은 삼성과의 거래를 끊기 위함이다'라고 하니 전직원 사기 상승.. 3달 월급 못 준대는데 사기가 올라가는 아이러니 -_-
<DarkCircle> 애플이 얘기한게 아니라 삼성이 뭐 ... - -;
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 갤s2 만들적에도 내부적으로 아잉뽕 특허침해다 이거 꼭 해야 되냐
<bluedusk> 아
<DarkCircle> 말 나왔었어요
<DarkCircle> 근데 대외적으론 이 이야기를 하지 않기로 ...
<DarkCircle> 레벨은 루머인데 진짜 내부적으로 있었던 얘긴 맞음
<bluedusk> 혹시 와이브로 쓰시는분 계세요?
<DarkCircle> 그래서 지금 애플이랑 어찌됐든 죽기 살기로 밥줄 안빼앗길라고 싸우는거쟎아요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> bluedusk: 요기요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 요금제 뭐로 쓰세요?
<imsu> 500 기가였나?
<bluedusk> imsu, 아이패드로 쓰시나요?
<imsu> 오래되서 까묵었어요
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 핑크색 에그 단말기 있더군요 *-_-*
<DarkCircle> 남자의 노망.
<imsu> bluedusk: 아뇨 오래전에 와이브로 넷북
<bluedusk> 켁 옛날 무제한 요금제인가 보군요.;
<drake_kr> 근데 사실 wibro도 1G정도면 쓸만하지 않나요
<bluedusk> 그거 와이브로 + 넷북 사는거 말씀하시는거잖아요
<DarkCircle> 쓸만하죠.
<imsu> 다운받고 이런거 아니면 1기가 채우기도 힘들어요 사실 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 3G랑 터지는것도 비슷...하니까.
<bluedusk> 혹시 그거 인터넷 + 와이브로 요금제로 묶을수 있는지 모르시죠?
<drake_kr> 그거 18개월동안 만원씩 내는거 같던데
<imsu> bluedusk: 모르겠네요 ㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 한달에 만원씩.
<DarkCircle> 기기값 별도.
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 그럼 와이브로값 얼마씩 내세요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 제 집에는 현재 인터넷이 안터집니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<imsu> 언제 이사할지 몰라서 안달았어요
<imsu> 와이브로로 그냥 버티 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 팀
<bluedusk> 헠
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 님 저기 imsu 님 학원강사라고 하시지 않았어요?
<nalee> 혹시 bazaar에 대해 아시는분 계시나요?
<drake_kr> imsu: 지금은 대학강사로 upgrade 된거지?
<imsu> bluedusk: 그냥 강사에유 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0102_201109261116568762 여기 기사좀 보세요
<bluedusk> 평균연봉 6천이 넘는데요..
<yemharc> nalee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916132
<drake_kr> imsu: 술사줘
<imsu> 저것도 다 버는 놈만 버는건데요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 그냥 술로는 안될꺼 같은데요? 단란한데 가서 양주로 ..=_=
<imsu> 전 못법니다 알바로 조금씩 하는거라
<drake_kr> 전 입이 저렴해서
<drake_kr> 걍 소주면 됨
<drake_kr> imsu: 언제 또 냉면 먹으러 가야지
<imsu> drake_kr: 아놔 전 걸신인가봐요
<imsu> 신발장 줏어왔음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아놔
<drake_kr> 운도좋아
<drake_kr> 어디서 쓸만한걸(쓸만하다는게 중요) 자꾸 줍네 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 저도 우렁각시 하나만 줏어다 주세요
<imsu> drake_kr: 이번주만 벌써 득템을 2개나 ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: help
<imsu> bluedusk: 우렁각시 따위 사료값 때문에 안키웁니다 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 그러니  제가 키울테니 줏어다 저 주라구요
<Seony> imsu: 사료만 주면 크긴 크는 거야?
<drake_kr> grr: 머
<imsu> Seony: 사료가 보통 비싼게 아니라서 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 내 식구인데 싼거 먹일 수는 없잖아 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 가끔 간식도 사줘야되고 ㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 리눅스에서 시간 변경했을때 일어나는 signal이 따로 구현안해도 기본적으로 있나요?
<drake_kr> 시간이 변경되면 알고싶다?
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> MS에서 UEFI가지고 장난을 치는군요
<imsu> Seony: 때론 우물이 너무 지겹다고 호수도 구경시켜줘야하고
<yemharc> http://www.itworld.co.kr/news/71817
<imsu> 바다는 짠물때문에 내가 가고 싶어도 못가고
<Seony> imsu: 목줄 묶어놓고 집에서만 키워 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 가끔씩 껍데기가 불편하다고 새 껍데기로 바꾸자고 불평하고
<imsu> 이래저래 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> yemharc: 누가 포럼 보고 기사 썼나.. -.-
<imsu> ms 짱인데요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> drake_kr: 네, 혹시 기본적으로 있는건가 싶어서요
<drake_kr> 현재 linuxtime하고 uptime하고 비교를 하면?
<grr> drake_kr: 음.. 정확히는 시스템 시간을 변경을 어떤 프로세스가 진행하면
<grr> drake_kr: 그걸 다른 프로세스가 알아채는거요. 그래서 그런거 관련 signal이 기본적으로 있나 싶어서 물어본거에요
<drake_kr> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/kr/library/l-inotify.html 아잉 나도 몰라
<grr> drake_kr : 아 이걸로 proc 감시하면 되겠네요 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> IBM짱!
<grr> drake_kr: 나중에 한번 뒤집어 엎을때 도입의견을 내야지...
<imsu> Seony: 아 알고리즘 수업하는데;;; 의사코드랑 실제 코드랑 헷갈려 죽겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 건 머임? 먹는거임?
<Seony> imsu: 의사코드는 말 그대로 "그냥 요래요래 해서 이래저래 하면 돼" 그거잖아 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> Seony: 근데 플그램은 배열이 0부터 시작하잖아요
<imsu> 근데 수학과라;; 1부터 시작하거든요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> a1 , a2, a3 이렇게 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 쉽게 말해서, 실제로 코딩이 이루어지는 건 니네들이 할 일이고 나는 어떻게 짜면 된다 하는 걸 알려주는 거니까 참 가르치기 쉽다잉 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 말이죠 애들이 함수명을 그냥 우리가 임의로 적는건데 그것도 다 꼭 그렇게 적어야만 하는지 알아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> netBSD 어쩔..
<Seony> imsu: 그런 사람들 있긴 있는데, 그냥 소질이 없구나 하는 정도로 생각해 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 프로그래밍은 어떻게 보면 레고 조각 같긴 한데..;
<imsu> Seony: 어쩔 수 없나봐유 실습하는데 고민되어 죽겠네;;
<bluedusk> 어떻게 조립하는지 배우기 참 어려운 레고 조각둘>;
<bluedusk> imsu, 일단 학생들중에 이쁜 여자 있으면 저에게 보내주세요 제가 개인강습..
<bluedusk> ......
<imsu> bluedusk: 그냥 오셔서 하나 골라가삼 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 여자가 있긴 있씸?
<grr> bluedusk: 그런건 전설속에만 존재하는거에요 (...)
<imsu> bluedusk: 한 7~8 명 되는듯
<bluedusk> grr, 자 살이있는 전설이 저기 있군요..
<Seony> bluedusk: 레고조각을 직접 만들어야하는 레고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 예수같은 존재 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> dig prdownloads.sourceforge.net
<bluedusk> 앜 어따가 친거여..ㅠ
<imsu> Seony: 고민되네요 어디까지 해야 애들이 쉽게 이해할까;;
<Seony> 우리도 예전에 한아얄씨에 있던 봇 하나 와있으면 좋겠는데 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 누군가 서버를 제공하면 누군가 봇을 돌리지 않을까요?
<Seony> imsu: 원래 이산수학은 어쩔 수 없어 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> bluedusk: 포럼 서버 있잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 칠판으로 백날 떠들어 봐야;; 애들이 몰라서 실습하는건데;
<imsu> 어디까지 해야할지 이거원
<imsu> 난감 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> imsu: 잘 보면 애초에 이산수학의 개념을 정리한 사람들부터가 다들 초 천재였어.
<imsu> Seony: 일단 QT 로 factorial 계산 하는거 만들었는데 이거 하려고요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> imsu, 원래 하나를 가르쳐도 열을 깨치는 사람이 있고 열개를 가르치면 100개를 까묵는 사람이...;
<imsu> 기본 widget 은 제가 다 짜고 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 역시 초굇수 아까는 qt 모른다더니
<Seony> 오... QT도 할 줄 아네
<Seony> 혹시 QuickTime?
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 tutorial 따라한건데요 ㅠ
<Seony> 튜토리얼만 따라하면 QT가 되는거야? 오~ ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 튜토리얼 기본 위젯 + 몇 개 첨가
<imsu> 그냥 숫자 버튼 만들고 ! 버튼 만들어서 계산하는거 밖에 못했음 ㅠ
<imsu> 어차피 나중에 가면 다 내부 알고리즘 싸움 아닌가요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 기본위젯이야 다 tutorial 사이트에 있고
<imsu> 책은 비싸서 못사겠고 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 가난한 사람임 ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 어차피 O(n)으로만 만들 수 있다면야, 알고리듬이나 코드가 아무리 지저분해도 OK ㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 빅오는 이제 안할려고요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 아 피벗 되는 모니터좀 ..;
<imsu> Seony: 소니 놋북은 잘 지내고 있나요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅋㅋㅋ 알고리듬이라는 게, 어차피 선구자들이 만들어놓은 것들을 이용하면서도 새로운 알고리듬을 만드는 게 더 이상 불가능하다는 걸 보면, 어쩌면 알고리듬 암만 공부해봐야 발전도 없고 진전도 없고..
<Seony> imsu: 잘 있긴 해 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: 거의 모든 알고리즘은 이제 끝난듯
<imsu> 새로운게 나오지 않는이상 많이 힘들거 같긴해요
<imsu> 예전에 나온걸 가지고 구현하느냐 못하느냐 인거 같기도 하고
<imsu> 암튼 복잡하네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅇㅇ 그게 진짜 새로운 알고리즘이 나오지 않는한, 기존의 알고리즘 암만 공부해봐야 티도 안나고 발전도 없고 진전도 없고...
<imsu> 그래도 필요하니 공부는 해야하고 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 기본이니까...
<drake_kr> STL 어쩔..
<imsu> 어쨌든 수업준비 끝 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 개운하다 ㅋㅋ
<Chat2901> 하이
<Chat2901> hi
<grr> hi
<yemharc> hi
<imsu> grr: yemharc: 씹혔군요ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 읭?
<DarkCircle> 새로운 알고리즘은 요즘에도 계속 나오고 있지요
<DarkCircle> 더이상 불가능 하진 않아요. 눈에 띄는 퍼포먼스의 차이를 만드는게 힘들뿐.
<DarkCircle> 계산 순서를 아주 살짝만 바꿔도 Polynomial time 내에서는 확연한 차이가 나요.
<grr>  /_\
<DarkCircle> grr / - ㅠ-)m 갸르릉
<grr> 제가 여길 자주 모니터링 못혀요 ㅜㅜ
<grr> DarkCircle: hello world
<imsu> grr: return 0;
<DarkCircle> grr: shutdown -h now;
<imsu> 헉 겁나 무서운 명령어다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 데스크탑 인터페이스를 html같은 마크업 언어로 만들수는 없으려나.........
<imsu> shut up 이랑 같은거죠? ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> imsu / 집에가서
<DarkCircle> 발을닦고
<DarkCircle> 잠을 자면
<DarkCircle> halt
<imsu> yemharc: 마크업 언어라는게 뭔가요?
<DarkCircle> 일어나면 power on
<DarkCircle>  -0-
<yemharc> 음......... 뭐 간단히 말하면
<yemharc> <tag> text </tag> 식으로 감싸서 작동하는 언어군을 말해요
<imsu> 아
<imsu> 글쿤
<imsu> 어려워 공대생 용어는 ㅠㅠ
<grr> 이런 프렉탈..
<yemharc> 읭
<grr> = =
<yemharc> grr: 퇴근 안해요?
<Ben5_Hadoop> 전 퇴근 ㅠ
<Ben5_Hadoop> 아 오늘 완전 삽질했네요
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅠㅠㅠ
<Ben5_Hadoop> ㅂㅇㅂㅇ 여러분
<nalee> 전 이제 집에 가요~
<nalee> 모두들 즐거운 저녁 되시길...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다. irc는 잠수로...
<yem_sleep> .
<grr> 요즘 밀옹이 저보다 더 칼퇴하는듯... ㅜㅜ
<_dpl_> 안녕하세요~! 우분투에서 사용할 토렌트 클라이언트...어떤게 좋을까요? 처음 깔려 있는 트랜스미션이란 건...토렌트 생성은 안되는 것 같더라고요.
<grr> 전 토렌트를 안써서 잘 모르겠네요 ;;
<_dpl_> ㅜ_ㅜ 역시 전부 깔아봐야 겠군요!!
<hanbin973> deluge
<_dpl_> deluge 이건 뭐라고 읽는지 햇갈리네요~ 추천 감사합니다~! 검색중!!
<_dpl_> 델루지! 그렇군요!
<Seony> nethogs 사용법 아시는 분...
<readytoact> 엄.. 만약에 우분투에서 히브리어를 사용해야 한다면
<readytoact> 어떻게 설정을 해야할까요?
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> grr: 이녀석 요즘 퇴근 너무 늦네..
<grr> drake_kr: 쩝
<grr> drake_kr: 시간문제가 참 걸리네유
<grr> drake_kr: 시간 변경관련해서 이쁘게 하나 나오면 계속 재탕해서 쓰고싶다고 그래서 고민 하고 있수...
<drake_kr> grr: /home/drake/src/date-1.2.29 /home/drake/src/time-1.7
<drake_kr> 이런건 필요읍나
<grr> 한번 볼꼐요
<grr> 요런거랑 거리가 좀 있어요
<drake_kr> 지금 회사지?
<grr> 지금이 19:00:00 인데, date 명령이나 ntp로 19:02:00 이렇게 수정됬을 때 이걸 켓취를 할수 있냐가 그건데..
<grr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 좀더 생각해보다 갈려구요
<drake_kr> ... 집에 가서 고민해보라하고 싶지만 환경은 회사가 좋긴하지..
<grr> 제가 그러니까 남아있죠.. (...)
<drake_kr> 데몬을 돌리는것 외에는 방법이 생각나지 않는걸 데헷
<grr> 동적 타이머라고 혹시 들어보셨어요?
<drake_kr> date로 변경을 해도 /proc/uptime 값은 바뀌지 않는걸로 알고 있는데..
<drake_kr> 그쪽 장비는 바뀌나?
<grr> 영향 없네요
<drake_kr> /proc/uptime 값하고 현재 linuxtime 하고 값을 비교하다가 삑사리 나면 뭔가 실행하는 데몬을 만들면 되는건가
<grr> 그걸 polling 하기도 뭣하지 않을까요?
<grr> 아
<grr> 아아
<grr> 햄이 말하시는게 어짜피 그 둘의 interval 값은 같을테니, 그 인터벌+오차범위 값이 넘어갈때 느낌표를 띄우는 데몬을 맹글면? 이라는거죠?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 쉽게 생각해
<grr> 아웅...
<grr> 애매하다
<drake_kr> 아오 뭐가 애매해
<drake_kr> 데몬 띄우는게?
<grr> 더 깔끔한 무언가가 없을까 생각되서요 - -;
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 데몬을 띄운다면 uptime을 고려하지 않아도 상관없지
<grr> 에이 집에 가야겠다. 요 문제가 왜 이렇게까지 생각해야하는지 담에 술빨때 이야기해요 = =
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<grr> 머리도 더 안돌고 집에가야것어요
<grr> GG
<drake_kr> gg
<grr> xxx
<grr> ㅌㅌㅌ
<imsu> bluedusk: 헬미;;;
<imsu> 헬미프리즈 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 모기물렸는데 아무도 안도와줌 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 약뿌려
<nexusz99> 치이이이익
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 근데 nexusz99 이분은 뉘신가유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 열심히 컴터하고 있었는데 모기가 얼굴을 물었음 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 빨간건 내 피인거 같은데;; 많이도 물렸다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<nexusz99> imsu: 전 음..... 뭐라고 설명해드려야되지..
<imsu> 가끔 밀님이 넥서스로 접속하시길래 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헷갈려서요 ㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 아하..... 전 그분과는 다른 사람이에요 ^^
<micha_> 저기~~;;
<nexusz99> 네?
<micha_> 우분투 설치에 대해 여쭤볼게 있는데요 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 윈7에서 wubi이용해서 설치를 했는데
<nexusz99> 네네
<micha_> 부팅할대 ubuntu를 선택하면 선택이 안되네요 ㅠㅠ 방법이 없나요??
<nexusz99> 선택이 안된다는게 무슨말이죠?
<micha_> 아 우분투를 선택하면
<micha_> 무슨 윈도우가 어쩌고 그러는데;;
<micha_> 흠흠... 이걸 어떻게 설명하지;;
<nexusz99> 흠흠ㅎ..ㅠㅠㅠ
<micha_> ㅜㅜ
<drake_kr> 흠
<micha_> 무슨 뭐가 없다고 나오던데;;
<drake_kr> 난 wubi 웬지 잘 안되던데
<drake_kr> 걍 virtualbox 쓰던가 아예 멀티부팅하는게 편한디..
<micha_> 근데 괜히 wubi가 끌리더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 지우기도 쉽고
<micha_> 멀티부팅도 되서;; ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 게임 안하실거면 아예 리눅스만 쓰셔도 괜찮긴한디
<micha_> 흠;;
<micha_> 제 문제를 좀더 자세히 알면 방법이 있을까요?
<micha_> 오기때문에라도 ㅋㅋwubi를 성공하고 싶네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 전 wubi는 패스입니다 -ㅅ-
<micha_> 아아 ㅠㅠ wubi 윈7에서 설치 방법 아시는 분 안계시나요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 저도 우비는 안써봐서 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아놔 버박 왜 안돼 ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<imsu> 짱나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<micha_> 윈도7에서는 부팅 에러(no wubildr)가 날 수도 있는데 좀 기다리면 부팅은 됩니다.
<micha_> 이게 무슨 말일까요ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 그렇다면, 부팅 후에 시스템 파일(wubildr, wubildr.mbr)을 '시스템 예약' 폴더에 복사하면 다음부터는 문제없을 겁니다
<micha_> 시스템 예약 폴더가 있나;;;
<imsu> ??
<micha_> 아 리눅스 적정 설치크기는 얼마정도가 좋나요???
<imsu> 멀로쓰시게요?
<micha_> 그냥 공부용이요;;
<micha_> unix공부를 좀 하고 있거든요 ㅋ;
<imsu> 음 5기가면 될려나
<drake_kr> 뭔 10년전도 아니고 5기가여
<imsu> 버추얼 머신 쓸거 아닌가요?
<micha_> wubi로 해보려고요;
<imsu> drake_kr: 버박쓰면 5기가도 남잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 vm으로 쓰는데 80G 할당했는데 지금 55G 사용중이구만
<drake_kr> 웹 빼고 -ㅅ-
<drake_kr> 웹은 500G 확보해둠
<micha_> 그렇게 많이 필요하나요?
<imsu> drake_kr: 그거뭐냐 공유폴더 설정하면 버박따위 용량 필요없던데
<micha_> 여유공간이 30g인데;
<drake_kr> 아 뭐 저야 이것저것 많이 쓰니까요
<imsu> 저 사람 따라하면 변태됨 ㅋㅋㅋ
<micha_> 공부목적이면 많이 필요없나요??
<imsu> 공부가 뭔지잘 모르겠음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<micha_> unix프로그래밍이나
<micha_> tcp/ip 프로그래밍 정도요
<imsu> drake_kr: 그나 저나 버박에다 서버 깔았는디;;;; 왜 인터넷이 안될까요 제길 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 아 그리고 저 ;;;; 파워나간듯합니다 데탑 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 갑자기 꺼지더니 안켜지네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅡ.ㅡ
<drake_kr> 파워는 사는게 좋을듯
<micha_> 크기를 15g로 하면 충분할까요 ? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 전원이 아예안들어오는거 보면 파워가 나간거겠쬬?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> drake_kr: 그게 웃긴게 노트북 전원 뽑자마자 갑자기 피씨가 퉁하고 꺼짐
<imsu> 뭔가 갑자기 큰게 흘렀나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 아 짱나 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> micha_: 뭐 프로그래밍 하신다면 많이 필요없을듯요
<imsu> 15기가도 충분합니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 10기가로 썼는데여 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 감사합니당ㅋ
<imsu> 이걸로 동영상 보시거나 그러진 않으실거 아니에요 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 동영상이야 ㅋㅋ 윈도우 쓰죠 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 파워하나;; 굽신
<drake_kr> imsu: 난 다른건 다 중고 써도 하드랑 파워는 중고 안씀..
<imsu> 음 그렇군요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 소모품인가 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> drake_kr: 지금 서버 돌리시는것도 버추얼머신인가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> vmware?
<imsu> 피가 통통하게 오른 모기자식 또 피빨라고 달라듬 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 약뿌려
<imsu> 전 약을 시러라해서 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> wubi로 설치하고 우분투로 부팅 시도 하니까 \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr  응용프로그램이 없거나 손상되었기 때문에 선택한 항목을 로드할수 없습니다.라고 뜨네요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> micha_: 이왕 공부하실거면 그냥;; 설치해서 하시죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니면 버추얼머신 돌리시던가
<micha_> 하... ㅋㅋㅋ 결국 wubi는 포기해야 하나요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 전 안써봐서 모르겠네요
<micha_> 다른 분들은 아무도 모르시나요 ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 블로거분들은 어찌하셨는지 ㅠㅠ 아오 어렵다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아시는 분들이 다들 없으니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 시간이 시간인지라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아몬드 맛난당
<imsu> 아놔;; 이런 개 우라질 버박 !  ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 서버의 길은 험난한것인가 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 왜하필 파워가 나가서 이모냥이냥 흑흑
<drake_kr> 걍 내서버에다 계정 만들어줄까..
<imsu> 노트북에 다시 서버 설치 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 학교에다가 서버 구축해야해서
<imsu> 지금 해보는중이에요
<drake_kr> 아아
<imsu> 버추얼머신으로 돌리는게 낫겠죠?
<drake_kr> 우분투로 가게?
<imsu>  
<imsu> 서버
<drake_kr> 긍게
<imsu> 멀로하는게 좋을까요?
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 일단 그냥 우분투로 해보는데
<imsu> 젠투? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 야야 아서라
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 배보다 배꼽이 더 커질듯 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내경우는 뭐.. 데비안 우분투가 좋다고 보는데..
<drake_kr> 많은 사람들이 CentOS 쓰니께..
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 센트해보까요?
<imsu> vmware에다가 우분투 11.04 서버 설치하니 버그가 나서리;;쩝;
<drake_kr> -ㅅ-
<imsu> 포기 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 서버는 LTS 쓰는게 좋은듯
<imsu> 8.04 요?
<drake_kr> 10.04도 있는디 왜 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 10.04 아~~
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 써봤던것중에 가장 안정적이었던거능 6.06
<imsu> 흐미
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 10.04 다운받아야겠군 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가 5.04때부터 우분투를 썼었으니까 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 괜히 11.04 쓴듯 잘 알지도 못함시롱 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 솔라리스 한번 써볼래? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그건또 뭥미 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 레드썬
<imsu> 어려운건 사양하겠습니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 일단 구축이 목표라 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 우분투서버는 설치가 너무 쉬운데..
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그런다고 거기서 계속 삽질하고 있자니 이거원 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 멀로쓰는게 좋을까요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이참에 공부도 할겸 해보려하는데 디게 빡시네 시간도 많이 가고 ㅠ
<imsu> 초짜의 길은 험난합니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 우분투 써
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 서버 구축하려면 많이 물어볼거 같네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 싫어
<imsu> drake_kr: 인터넷에 보니까 서버 구축은 한 번 해 놓으면 건들일 없고 다 까먹고 그런다고 그냥 편한거 쓰라고 나와있더라구요
<imsu> drake_kr: 헐~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 흠
<imsu> 윈도우 7 정품 사달라고 할까요? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아무래도 데비안 계열 서버에서 공격이 훨씬 덜 들어왔던듯
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 서버 구축해 놓고 프로젝트 하려고 교수님이 그런거 같더라구요
<imsu> 윈도우7에 vmWare 서버 깔면 되려낭 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 난 player지롱
<imsu> 그거 돈주는건가요? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니
<drake_kr> 무료버전임
<imsu> 아~ workstation 인가는 받아서 써보긴했는데 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 무겁드만요 징하게
<drake_kr> 쏠라리스나 설치해볼까낭
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 설치가 쉽나요?
<drake_kr> 어렵겠지
<drake_kr> 옛날건디
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜 그런 모험을 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> os2도 설치했는데 ㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 아무리 좋아도 귀찮으면 안하는디
<imsu> 대단하십니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 잠한숨 안자고 또 강의 나가게 생겼구나 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~ 젠투야 설치가 되겠니? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 젠투 미니멀은 어디까지 설치가 되는것입니까?
<drake_kr> scratch
<imsu> 으흠?
<nexusz99> 젠투는 지금 stage3 가 기본으로 되어있어서
<nexusz99> 앵간한 패키지는 다 설치되어있어요
<nexusz99> 거기다가 x windows 라든지 등등 입맛에 맞게 설치하시면..
<imsu> 아하핫!!
<imsu> 감사합니다.
<micha_> 아 wubi 정녕 답이 없는가... ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 흡흡 포기하십시오 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 포기는 빠를수록 편함 캬오~
<micha_> ㅋㅋㅋ으 ㅋㅋ 전 포기를 모르죠 ㅋㅋ 꼭 해내고 말겠어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님같군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<drake_kr> 나 솔라8 포기
<imsu> 왜요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아이폰처럼 도전!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> vm에 설치안된대
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어쩔;;
<imsu> 그럼 걍 PC에 고고씽
<imsu> 성공한 형님을 보고 싶습니다 ~!!! ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 일반 PC에 설치하고싶어도
<drake_kr> 플로피가 없어
<imsu> 헐~~
<imsu> usb 고고씽!!
<imsu> 안되나요/ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 역시 우분투 서버는 초기 설치할때 죄다 설치해주는게 편하군요 괜히 아가 ssh만 딸랑 설치했더니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아~ 이제 잘된다~
<imsu> 행복해 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그나저나 실망임
<imsu> 성공한 모습을 보여주십시오 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<micha_> 우분투 서버랑 데탑 이랑 무슨 차이에요???ㅋ ]
<drake_kr> 서버는 키보드맨들이 쓰고 데탑은 마우스맨들이 쓰죠
<imsu> micha_: 제가 봤을 때는 별차이없어요
<drake_kr> 우먼들은 안씀
<imsu> 쩝;;무슨 망발을 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그래서 제가 서버가 쫌 짜증남 마우스 쓸일이없네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아니 마우스는 쓰라고 사다놓은건데 왜 안쓰시는 겁니까 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러게
<imsu> 난 서버를 설치해도 emacs 먼저 설치하는게 일이구나;;
<imsu> vi 정말 시러 !! ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내 설정파일 고스란히 날려먹은놈 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 하아 wubi 3일째 잡고있네요ㅗ ㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 확실히 프로그램 짜는애들은 수학을 알아야함을 느껴요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 1 + 2 + 3 + ... + n 까지 더해라
<imsu> 이거 for문으로 짜면;;;;;
<drake_kr> 수학적 개념이 없는 애들한테
<imsu> 근디 n * (n + 1 ) / 2
<imsu> 이거 한방이면 끝나잖아요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 50자리 이상의 정수에 대한 사칙연산을 할 수 있는 프로그램을 만들어라 <- 라고 하면
<imsu> 내일 이 얘기 꼭 해줘야지 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 네
<drake_kr> 몇달 걸림..
<imsu> 엥?
<imsu> 그냥 더하고 빼면 되는거 아님니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 허기사 오버플로우도 계산해야 하나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그까이꺼 쉽지! 하고
<drake_kr> 디버깅만 몇달씩 함
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 프로그램 못짜는 애들의 특성 에프 5만 수십번 누르고 왜 안되지 한다
<imsu> 그러다 리빌드 한번 눌러보고 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 헐 내얘기넹
<imsu> 크린도 한번 눌러보고 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 도대체 뭐가 잘못된거야? 머리싸매고 담배 한대 피고 와서 다시 에프5 러쉬 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 한시간 걸림 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 레뎃 다운로드중
<imsu> 제 얘긴데요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 6.2는 더이상 지원 안하네
<drake_kr> 7.1 해봐야지
<imsu> 서버 업데이트는 그냥 자동으로 해 놓는게 나은가요?
<drake_kr> 안함
<imsu> 왜요?
<imsu> 잘못하면 맛탱이 갑니까?
<drake_kr> 자꾸 껏다키라고하니까
<drake_kr> 귀찮잖아
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아하~
<imsu> 아 그리고 소프트웨어 선택인데
<imsu> lamp server 는 뭔가요?
<imsu> 톰캣도 모르는 거고
<imsu> 니미럴
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> lamp는
<imsu> 그냥 다 설치 고고씽?
<drake_kr> Linux Apache Mysql Php
<drake_kr> 톰캣은 jsp
<imsu> 으허헙
<imsu> 일단 설치 러쉬 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Manual package selection 은 수동으로 설치할 패키지 고른다는거죠?
<imsu> 이건 안해도 되겠다
<imsu> postfix configuration
<imsu> 이건 뭡니까?
<imsu> 메일 서버 설정하라고 나오는거 같은뎅
<imsu> 인터넷 사이트 고르면 되나;;
<imsu> 에라 모르겠다
<imsu> 설정안함 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> micha_: 성공하셨습니까 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> micha_: 이왕 공부하시는거 젠투를 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> redhat 7.1k 다 받았당
<imsu> 근데 설치해서 뭐하시게요
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 궁금해지네 갑자기 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 역시 엔지니어 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 때려 죽이라고 할때까지는 못함 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 시원하게 해결하고 나니 이제 할게 없네
<imsu> 잠자면 못일어나는데 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 아; redmine 설치해보면 되겠쿤 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 일단 minecraft 설치하고..
<imsu> 마인 크래프트?
<imsu> 지뢰찾기?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 제 pc에만 윈7설치하고 애들건 죄다 우분투 설치하면 저 욕할라나요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<imsu> 교수한테 그래야지 그래야 애들이 겜을 안합니다 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 하지만 애들은 마인크래프트를 하겠지
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 해보라지요 수학과인데 뭐 두뇌회전이나 되게 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 마인크래프트가 지뢰찾기 맞나요?
<imsu> 애들이 열심히 해서 저를 좀 가르쳐 줬으면 얼매나 좋겠습니까만은 ㅋㅋㅋ
<micha_> 하... 지금 mbr 복구에대해 알아보는 중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 혹여 mbr파일이 문제인가 해서 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> micha_: 우비가 mbr 을 건드리나요? 잉??\
<micha_> mbr 복구도 힘드네요;;
<micha_> 윈도우는 부팅 잘 되는데
<imsu> 설치하셨어요? 그냥 멀티로?
<micha_> 우분투 부팅 시도하면
<micha_> 아뇨
<micha_> 우비로 하는중인데 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 우분투 초이스해서 부팅할라하면
<micha_> window 부팅 관리자 하고 뜨면서
<micha_> 윈도우를 시작하지 못했습니다.
<micha_> 최근의 하드웨어 또는 소프트웨어 변경 때문일 수 있습니다.
<micha_> 이 문제를 해결하려면 다음을 수행하십시오.
<micha_> 1`. 윈도우 설치 디스크를 넣고 컴퓨터를 다시 시잡합니다.
<micha_> 언어설정을 선택하고 다음을 클릭합니다.
<micha_> 3.컴퓨터 복구를 클릭합니다.
<micha_>  이 디스크가 없는 경우 시스템 관리자 또는 컴퓨터 제조업체에 문의 하십시오.
<imsu> http://www.ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=35332
<micha_> 파일: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<imsu> 이거 보셨어요?
<micha_> 이거 뭐에요? ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 흠...
<micha_> 다른 블로거들은 잘 설치 되는데 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 하드가 guid로 잡혀있어서 그런가
<micha_> 아아아 우비로 설치 되신분 안계시나요 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 우비 설치법 좀 알려주세요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> wubi는 기본적으로 너무 애매해서..
<drake_kr> 아마 grub 설치가 관건일겁니다
<micha_> 이상하게 ㅋㅋ 다른 블로거님들은 수월하게 되신듯한데 말이죠 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 일부로 윈도우하고 다른 파티션에 설치를 하는데 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 하 답답하네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 다른 파티션이면 그냥 까시는게 -.-
<micha_> 하아.... 오기네요 ㅋㅋ 이깟 프로그램에 막히는게 괜시리 기분나쁘네요 ㅋㅋ
<micha_> 새로운 os를 경험하는데 첫걸음이 막히니 제길 ㅋ
<drake_kr> wubi를 이용하는 이유가 파티션 구성이 애매한 상황이고 하드디스크를 제외한 하드웨어 능력을 전부 뽑아내고 싶을때 쓰시는건데..
<micha_> 하 그런가요..
<micha_> 쩝;; 또 다른 블로거 님의 설치법을 따라 해봐야겠네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<micha_> ㅎㅎㅎ
<micha_> 완료 했습니다.~
<micha_> 다만 꺼림칙한게 드라이브를 바꾸니 부팅이되네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 으어어어
<drake_kr> 정말 2.4하고 2.6하고 너무 다르네..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-27
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<grr> drake_kr: 어제 문제점 해결 방안 떠올랐어요
<grr> ni hao
<bluedusk> call
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<grr> ni hao
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 으음..........
<Work^Seony> 우분투 10.04가 이유없이 재부팅되는데, 혹시 어떤 로그를 봐야하는지 아시는 분 계세요
<Work^Seony> 정상적인 재부팅 프로세스를 거쳐서 재부팅이 되고있거든요..
<yemharc> 혼자 종료되나요?
<Work^Seony> 네
<yemharc> 일단 스케쥴러 관련된 녀석들부터 점검해 보심이 좋을것 같은데요
<yemharc> 인터럽트가 아니라 정상적인 절차를 밟는거면
<Work^Seony> 크론탭을 쓰긴 하는데, 그런 내용은 없어요.
<yemharc> 음
<Work^Seony> 아 근데, 정상적인 재부팅 프로세스를 거치는지는 못봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 그냥 last 확인해보면 rebooting이라고 나오거든요
<yemharc> 음........
<Work^Seony> last에서 reboot 나오면 정상적인 프로세스 거쳐서 리붓되는 거 맞죠?
<yemharc> 일단 정상적이긴 합니다만
<yemharc> 멋대로 그 명령이 튀어나가는건 정상이 아니네요...
<yemharc> 타임스탬프는요?
<yemharc> 혹시 '내가 종료한 시간'인건 아니죠?
<Work^Seony> 부팅하면서 ntp로 동기화 시키고 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 일단, 왜 리붓을 하는지는 따로 로그 안남기죠?
<yemharc> 정상작동이니 남을리는 없죠
<Work^Seony> 정상리붓이 아니면 로그가 남아요?
<yemharc> 그럴 경우에는 인터럽트니까 로그가 남죠
<Work^Seony> 어느 파일이에요?
<yemharc>  /var/log/kern.log 등등
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc>  /var/log 아래에
<Work^Seony> eth0이랑 ath failed to stop 나오네요.
<yemharc> boot.log message dmesg kern.log
<Work^Seony> 그거 때문에 기계가 리붓되지는 않을텐데...
<yemharc> 그렇죠
<yemharc> 설마 하드커널은 아니실테고
<yemharc> 모듈로 올라가들 있을테니 장비만 작동 안하고 말아야죠
<Work^Seony> 지금 해당 리눅스 컴이, 하루종일 flash만 돌리거든요.
<Work^Seony> 키오스크처럼...
<yemharc> 흐음..
<Work^Seony> 하드웨어 호환성에 문제가 있는갑다...
<Work^Seony> eboot   system boot  2.6.32-33-generi Mon Sep 26 16:43 - 17:17  (00:34)
<Work^Seony> reboot   system boot  2.6.32-33-generi Mon Sep 26 16:43 - 17:17  (00:34)
<Work^Seony> 이렇게 나왔는데, 이거 정상종료 맞죠?
<yemharc> 정상입니다
<yemharc> reboot   system boot  2.6.38-11-generi Fri Sep 23 20:01 - 21:26  (01:25)
<Work^Seony> 아... 미치겠네... 리붓 되면 안되는 장비인데...
<yemharc> 음, 잠시만요
<yemharc> 어느정도 찾은거 같은데
<yemharc> Work^Seony: 혹시 /var/log/messages 파일 열어보셨나요?
<Work^Seony> 붙여넣는데 자꾸 붙여넣기가 안되네요 ㅎㅎ 잠시만요
<Work^Seony> Kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<Work^Seony> 이게 마지막으로 나머지는 그냥 dmesg 부팅메시지에요
<yemharc> 대부분 '바이오스 문제다'라고 하는군요
<yemharc> im-sensor (LM인가?)를 체크하라는 말들이 제일 많군요
<Work^Seony> 바이오스 세팅이요? 아니면 바이오스와의 호환성이요?
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요? lm-sensor 쓰고있는데..
<yemharc> 그리고
<yemharc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calibre    calibre패키지에 버그가 있을 수 있으니 업데이트를 추천한다.........라는 말들도 종종 보이는군요
<yemharc> 이 두가지 외에는 reboots randomly로 검색되는 것들 중에는 없네요
<Work^Seony> calibre는 설치가 안되어있네요...
<Work^Seony> 음... lm-sensor를 꺼봐야겠어요.
<Work^Seony> 도와주셔서 감사합니다.
<yemharc> 전체 구글 검색어는 ubuntu 10.04 reboots randomly
<yemharc> 일단 한번 시도해보세요
<yemharc> 잘 해결되길 바랍니다 :)
<Work^Seony> 네. lm-sensor 끄고 내일 다시 보고나서 결과 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 네
<Work^Seony> yemharc, 혹시, 콘솔에서 이미지의 사이즈를 변경하거나, wget 혹은 curl로 이미지를 긁어올 때 리사이징하는 방법이 있는지 아세요?
<drake_kr> 그게 gd
<yemharc> 밥먹고 왔습니다
<drake_kr> netbsd 더럽네요
<yemharc> drake_kr: 너무 깨끗한 물에선 못살죠
<yemharc> ..........
<yemharc> 근데 이놈의 msn은 정말...
<Work^Seony> drake_kr, 감사합니다. 해결했습니다.
<drake_kr> 아웅 내일은 꼭 상암동 가야지..
<yemharc> 근데 msn정말 정책 더럽게 하네........
<yemharc> pidgin같은데서 파일전송 패치하면
<yemharc> 다음날 샥 바꿔버리네요
<yemharc> 결론적으로 리눅스에선 그 어떤 메신저로도 msn 파일전송이 원활하지 않습니다.
<yemharc> 된다고 해도 초당 2kb 정도의 속도고
<drake_kr> 흠.....
<drake_kr> 파일전송 되면서 쓸만한게 뭐 없으려나..
<yemharc> 되려 네이트온 잘되요 (...)
<drake_kr> 흠.. 파일 전송시에 특정 포트만 열어서 소켓전송으로 하면 되게 느리진 않을것 같은데..
<yemharc> 그 부분을 잘 모르겠어요
<yemharc> 중간에 msn서버를 패킷이 한번 거치는거 같긴 한데
<yemharc> 딱히 msn 패치를 하지 않아도 그렇게 구분하는거 보면
<drake_kr> 심심한데 파일방 같은것 한번 만들어볼까나
<yemharc> 백그라운드 패치를 하고 있거나 윈도에서 패킷을 한번 랩핑하거나
<yemharc> drake_kr: 이게 다른것보다 업무에서 msn 쓸 경우에는 좀 골치아파요
<drake_kr> 음..
<drake_kr> 전 윈도우를 사랑합니다
<drake_kr> 음 netBSD는 말 그대로 딱! 설치할 패키지가 정해져 있다면 굉장히 좋을듯 싶군요..
<yemharc> 문제는 그 정해진 패키지만 설치해서는 아무것도 못해요
<yemharc> 적어도 데스크탑으로는 못씁니다
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<yemharc> (스톨만 옹이라면 가능할듯)
<drake_kr> 무슨소리에요
<drake_kr> 가벼움에 놀랐습니다..
<drake_kr> 메모리 50m 사용중입니다
<yemharc> 읭?
<yemharc> 이야기 방향이 틀리다?!
<drake_kr> 아.
<drake_kr> x 띄우고 xterm까지 띄운 상태입니다
<yemharc> 아하
<drake_kr> 근데 50m 사용중
<drake_kr> 어쩐지 젠투같은 느낌이네요
<yemharc> Mem:          1000        957         43          0         15        184
<yemharc> 사용량 비교되네요
<yemharc> 아.............그나저나
<yemharc> 점점 이상한 일거리가 들어오누만요
<drake_kr> 거절하세요
<yemharc> 다름이 아니라 지금 서비스 진행중인 게임 서비스에 대해 현재의 관점에서 게임쪽에 기술상으로 필요한 사항을 발굴이라는 의견을 취합하고있습니다.
<yemharc> 하기의 관점 데로 향후 필요한 기술들을 기술하여 회신 부탁 드리겠습니다 ( 의견을 듣자는 거죠 )
<yemharc>  
<yemharc> by LG U+
<yemharc> 관점 : 1) 현재 Fact base 로 기술 상의 미흡 또는 불만 사항으로 향후 이러한 기술이 필요하다.
<drake_kr> 그런거 없습니다
<yemharc> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 거기다 정말 웃긴게
<yemharc> 저 메일을 11시 30분 좀 넘어서 받았는데
<yemharc> 3시까지 답변 달라는군요
<yemharc> 이뭐병
<drake_kr> C perl
<drake_kr> 아 사용량이 아니고 남은 양이었구나..
<drake_kr> 234m 할당했는데 53m 남았네요
<drake_kr> 256m중에 22m는 vidmem
<yemharc> 아 졸려.......-_-
<drake_kr> 역시 우분투가 짱이네요
<drake_kr> 이것저것 써봤는데 우분투/netBSD 쪽으로 굳혀졌습니다
<yemharc> 일단 편하죠 (...)
<Work^Seony> 정규식에서, 대소문자에 숫자까지 포함하려면 [a-z0-9] 하면 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 아 그냥 \w 하면 되나...
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 BSD 계열은 csh때문에 망하는거군요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> drake_kr: "우린 잘 쓰는데 왜?"
<drake_kr> 근데 사실
<drake_kr> 보면 csh를 쓰는 이유를 알것 같기도 해요
<yemharc> ?
<drake_kr> bash가 조금이라도 무거우니까..
<yemharc> ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아니, 2011년에 나온 OS가.. 256m면 스왑이 없어도 된대요..
<yemharc> x 포함해서요?
<drake_kr> 네.
<yemharc> 이야
<yemharc> 역시 이런걸 보고 있으면
<yemharc> [잘 만든 것]과 [대중적인 것]은 정말 별개네요
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 이거 뭐지..
<drake_kr> 부팅하자마자 htop 띄웠는데요..
<drake_kr> Mem 8/234MB
<drake_kr> 어쩔
<yemharc> ..........................
<drake_kr> 더 짱인건..
<drake_kr> 그게 x 띄운 상태..
<yemharc> ......................................................................................
<yemharc> 이뭐
<yemharc> 웨이랜드 포팅해서 얹으면 정말 멋지겠는데요
<drake_kr> 지금 패키지 설치중인데 72M 먹고있네요
<yemharc> 웨이랜드에 유니티3D 얹은게 메모리 450M인가 먹었던걸로 기억하니........
<yemharc> (다른 여타 우분투 기본설치시의 데몬도 모두 가동하고요)
<drake_kr> 뻥안치고 128m짜리 머신에서 x 돌리는데 쌩쌩 돌아갈것 같은 느낌?
<drake_kr> 다시한번 말하지만 옛날거 깔아서 그런거 아닙니다..
<yemharc> .......ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 2011년판 5.1이에요
<drake_kr> 우와 진짜 리눅스계열 쓰면서 256m 메모리 쓰는데 계속 100m 이상 메모리가 남아있는거 보니까 좀 무섭네요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 젠투랑 SfS는 쉽게 보긴 하잖아요
<yemharc> 아니 나 뭐랜겨
<yemharc> LfS지...
<drake_kr> 흠.. 쉬운가요? ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아옼ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 그렇게 나오면 할말없잖아요
<drake_kr> 그놈 데스크탑 같은거 띄우면 절대 안되겠죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님 질문있어유
<imsu> 헬프미
<imsu> dpkg: redmine을 처리하는데 오류 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> dpkg?
<imsu> 네
<imsu> 계속 설치 안되길래
<drake_kr> 왜 dpkg로..
<drake_kr> 걍 apt-get install redmine 하면 깔리는디..
<imsu> 지웠다 깔았다 설정했다 그랬더니 맛탱이 갔음 ㅠ
<imsu> 잘못된 정보의 바다에 빠져버렸음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> apt-get install redmine 했는데 에러 뜹니다 아오~ 짱나
<imsu> post-installation 스크립트 하위 프로세스가 오류 2번 리턴
<imsu> 오메
<imsu> 먼소리여 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 그럼 sudo apt-get install --reinstall redmine
<imsu> syntax error on line1, col9: ` adapter:mysql'
<drake_kr> 안되면 sudo apt-get purge redmine 한후에 다시 시도
<imsu> enfek dksehla
<imsu> 둘다 안됨
<nexusz99> 앗 레드마인 나온김에 수동으로 레드마인 설치해봐야디
<imsu> sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg retured an error code ;;
<imsu> 짱나 ! ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> ssh 내놔봐
<imsu> 어떻게 설정하는지 모름 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 갈쳐주세요
<imsu> 외부접속은 안해봐서리 ㅠ
<nexusz99> 공유기 안쓰시면 그냥 계정이랑 주소만 알려주시면되는데
<drake_kr> 흐음..
<drake_kr> 에러를 뱉었다네여 어떻게 해야됨? 이러면
<drake_kr> 내가 뭐라고 하것냐
<imsu> zzzz
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 잘 하면 된다 하지
<drake_kr> 근데 퍼지도 안되는거 보면 좀 거시기허네
<drake_kr> 뭔문제여
<imsu> 그냥 몰라서 무식하게 타이핑한게 원수 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 그러니까 임마 키보드를 좋은것 쓰라니까
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 하나 굽신~~~ ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 어?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 둘중에 하나만이라도 굽신 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저어하노라
<imsu> 저어?
<drake_kr> 싫음
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 크췹
<imsu> drake_kr: Can't Open /usr/share/dbconfig-common/dpkg/prerm
<imsu> 보고서는 우찌 보는겁니까? 이미 maxreports값에 도달했다는뎅 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 아................udev 만세 ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 흠
<yemharc> sudo dpkg --purge --force-remove-reinstreq apache2.2-common
<nexusz99> 우와!! pma 모습이 바뀌었어요....!! (는 여기다가 사진공유를 URL밖에없는건가.ㅠ)
<imsu> yemharc: 안되는듯
<nexusz99> 에잇 이놈의 redmine 은 한번에 제대로 설치된적이 없네요.ㅠㅠ
<yemharc> 음..
<drake_kr> redmine이 뭔지 모름.
<yemharc> 소스 관리툴이요
<imsu> 아;; 난 콘솔이 정말 시러 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 머 이렇게 입력할게 많은지 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> drake_kr: 전 아무래도 형님처럼 ㅂㅌ 되긴 틀려
<imsu> 틀려
<imsu> 틀렸네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아씨 키보드 넨장할
<drake_kr> 긍게 키보드좀 좋은거 쓰라고
<imsu> drake_kr: 하나 굽신~~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저어하노라
<yemharc> 손가락이 아니라 키보드 탓하는 시점에서 충분히 가까워지고 있어요. 슬퍼하셔도 좋습니다.
<imsu> 손가락이 키보드에 걸림
<imsu> 이런 애자 같은 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 넷북을 좀더 구형으로 바꾸기로 결정하였습니다.
<imsu> ??
<drake_kr> 내꺼 pinetrail인데 친구가 n270 준다고함
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 교환인가요?
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 난 osx을 돌려야겠고 그친구는 피파가 되어야 하니 딱맞음
<drake_kr> 램은 떼갈것임
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그걸로 피파 돌아갑니깡?
<imsu> 근데 passenger 가 뭡니까?
<drake_kr> 승객
<imsu> 계속 이말만 나오네 검색하니까;;
<imsu> 헐;;
<imsu> 또 놀리신닷;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 왜 이렇게 복잡하다냐 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<nexusz99> imsu: 아 그 부분은 음..
<nexusz99> 저번에 그거때문에 고생했는데
<nexusz99> 일단 재부팅좀..
<nexusz99> ubuntu 에 손쉽게 redmine 설치하기 !!!! : http://tactlee.egloos.com/2776912
<imsu> nexusz99: 니나노호~ 설치완료 했습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 오홍
<imsu> 이틀 고생한거 완료네 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 축하드려요~
<nexusz99> apt 로 하셨어요?
<imsu> 머로 했지
<imsu> 뭔지도 모르고 열심히 타자만 쳤음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<nexusz99> 전 11.04 에서 rake 0.8.7 인데도 rake 에서 오류나서 걍 apt로 설치중이에요..;;ㅠㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 오오
<imsu> 아까 안지워진다고 할 때 안지우고 조금만 고쳤으면 되었는데 제가 몰라서 지운거 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 다시 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 그래서 서버 다시 설치하고 다시 깔았어요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 못살아 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<imsu> 2~3일동안 서버만 도대체 몇번 지웠다 설치했는지 몰라요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 그래도 성공하셨다니 다행이네요 &&
<imsu> 이제 이거 들고 교수님한테 가서 보여드려야지 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이얏호~ 전 이만 들어가보겠습니다 ㅋㅋ 돈벌어야지 이제 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<nexusz99> 네~
<imsu> 도움 감사드립니다 ^^
<drake_kr> imsu: 순순히 고기를 내놓는다면 유혈사태는 일어나지 않을 것입니다.
<yemharc> 음.........
<drake_kr> 아오 netBSD 너무한다..
<drake_kr> vim이라도 좀 넣어주지..
<drake_kr> 걍 vi라니..
<yemharc> 아 근데
<drake_kr> 아우.. gtk는 더럽군요..
<yemharc> 대체 우리은행 보안툴은 뭘 어찌 깔라는건지..........
<drake_kr> 의존성 개객기..
<drake_kr> 리눅스에서 보안툴 깔으래요?
<drake_kr> clamav같은거 까는거일려나
<yemharc> 아니 그런거 이전에 말이죠
<yemharc> 분투 10.10, 페도라 13(!!)까지만 지원하는데다
<yemharc> 크롬은 무려 버전 5까지만 지원하는군요
<yemharc> (...................)
<drake_kr> (지원하는게 어디야)
<yemharc> x때리는 x끼들
<yemharc> 아니 그것보다
<drake_kr> 기본적으로 공인인증서 베이스의 시스템이라서 그렇잖아요
<yemharc> 어차피 nprotect(=악성코드) 설치하라고 할거면서 뭘 그리 제제하는게 많은건지
<drake_kr> 공인인증서를 포기하고 id/pw로 접속하고 보안문제가 생기면 알아서 책임지겠다라는 각서를 받는거라도 있었으면 좋겠는디..
<yemharc> 툭까놓고 공인인증서나 엔프텍보다 브라우저 SSL이 훨씬 믿음직한데 말이죠..........
<drake_kr> 사실 nProtect 병신같지만 netbus같은 매우 잘 알려진 프로그램의 경우 잡는데, pc방같은데다 그거 설치하는놈이 꼭 있어서 인정을 받는겁니다..
<yemharc> 거야 윈도쪽이면 이야기가 틀리긴 하지만요
<yemharc> 리눅스서 넷버스같은거 돌리려면 이미 루트킷인데요...........-_-
<drake_kr> 긍게, only SSL로 접속하는데 각서같은걸 받으면 될텐데..
<yemharc> 아니 진짜
<yemharc> 알아서 256bit 지원해주는 검증받은 툴이 있는데
<yemharc> .........아우
<drake_kr> 그건 문제가 안 돼요
<drake_kr> 그건 technical한 문제고
<drake_kr> visual면에서 확실하게 공인인증서에 밀려요
<drake_kr> 그리고 그런걸 결정하는게 개발에 대해 거의 모르는 은행원인데..
<drake_kr> 을이 결정하는건 아니잖아요
<yemharc> 사실 거기부터 매우 잘못된겁니다마는............
<yemharc> (한숨)
<yemharc> 비전문가가 멋대로 정책 정하지 말라고........
<drake_kr> 까놓고
<drake_kr> 은행에서는 '인터넷뱅킹 하지마! 걍 은행와서 다 하라고!' 하면 끝이에요
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 근데 일단 반 공공재라 못할걸요
<drake_kr> ㄴㄴ
<drake_kr> 다른 은행들하고 경쟁을 하니까 그나마 하는거에요
<drake_kr> 만약에 한국에 은행이 하나뿐이다! 라면 뱅킹 상상이나 할 수 있었을거 같아요?
<drake_kr> 아마 텔레뱅킹도 안될걸요?
<yemharc> 그럼 다같이 고금리 저이자 라이프를 즐겼겠죠(?!)
<yemharc> 대출은 비싸게 저축은 공짜로?
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 뭐
<drake_kr> 거기서 또 영업능력의 부재가 있는거죠
<drake_kr> 을이 갑한테 설명을 할때 다른 은행의 예를 들어주면서
<drake_kr> "버전업 될때마다 돈들이고 그라지 말고 해외표준으로 하자. 리눅스 쓰는샛퀴들 얼마 안 되는데 걍 각서 받으면 되지 않음? 다른 은행에 비해 이용자 수 보장할 수 있음 ㅋ" 이런식으로 나와야 되는데..
<drake_kr> 저를 비롯한 많은 사람들이 공인인증서를 놓지 않으려 해서 문제가 되는거죠 뭐 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 부잌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 한국에서 뱅킹하다 털렸는데 비전문가인 판사가 사용자편을 들어주는 바람에 선례가 생겨서..
<drake_kr> "뱅킹하다 해킹으로 털리면 사용자책임이다"라는게 명확하다면 은행측에서도 공인인증서 없이 거래하는게 훨씬 편하죠.
<drake_kr> 하지만 문제는 이미 선례가 있기 때문에 빡치는거에요
<yemharc> 하여튼 이래서 망할놈의 법따위 아무런 해결책도 예방책도 안된다니깐요 (투덜투덜)
<yemharc> 왜 소위 [권력]이랑 [권위]가 들어가는 분야들은 [기술]을 제끼고 혼자 잘났다고 콧대를 세우는건지........
<drake_kr> 아니, 법이란건 당연히 필요한거고..
<yemharc> 법이라는건 사실
<yemharc> 함무라비 법전에 조금만 추가하면 끝이빈다
<yemharc> (케헹)
<drake_kr> 실제로 공인인증서가 해킹위협을 꽤나 막아주었기 때문에 그런거니까요
<drake_kr> 개발자들은 '설마. nprotect같은 개좆같은 프로그램이 뭘 막아?' 라고들 이야기하지만..
<drake_kr> ... 그래도 어느정도는 막으니까요..
<yemharc> 그야 엔프택 이상으로 스크립트 키디가 넘쳐나니까요
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> 암, 해커라면 넷버스로 127.0.0.1 한번쯤은 털어봐야제
<drake_kr> 제가 원하는건 단 하나에요
<drake_kr> 각서 받으면 끝나는 문제 <-
<yemharc> 사실 그거만큼 간단한게 없긴 하죠
<yemharc> 저도 좀 가능했으면 해요.......
<drake_kr> 사실, 김기창교수도 그렇고..
<drake_kr> 앞뒤 안보고 only SSL을 주장하는데..
<yemharc> 사실 only SSL로 바뀌면 심각할걸요
<drake_kr> 정황을 보면 보안이 무지한 사람들에게 only SSL은 말이 안되거든요..
<yemharc> SSL은 고사하고 공인인증서를 2차 비밀번호 정도로 생각하는 사람이 대다수인데
<drake_kr> 긍게요
<drake_kr> 사실 꽤나 강력한 보안이긴 합니다만..
<drake_kr> 까놓고 아줌마 아저씨들 금융권에 비번 뭘로 넣을것 같아요?
<drake_kr> 공인인증서 없었으면 sk 털리면서 대공황이 일어나도 이상하지 않은 상황일걸요?
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그러니까 전 only SSL을 극구반대하는 입장이에요
<drake_kr> 물론 보안관념이 있는 사람들이야 금융권 비번에 20자리씩 집어넣겠지만
<yemharc> 근데 사실 지금의 공인인증서같이 '뭔가 한번 더 확인하는'식으로 SSL 자동화(?)도 충분히 가능할거 같아서 말이죠
<yemharc> 음.......하지만 역시 돈일까나
<drake_kr> 아!
<DingGGu_> ±×°Ô¹®Á¦°¡¾Æ´Ï¶ó
<drake_kr> 리눅스용 지문인식기 있나요?
<DingGGu_> ¸»º¸À̽óª¿ä?
<yemharc> DingGGu_: change your encoding
<DingGGu_> og
<yemharc> drake_kr: 그야 있죠
<DingGGu_> omg ;
<drake_kr> 왜 난 잘보이지 'ㅛ'
<DingGGu_> mirc¾²½Ã³ªº»µ¥¿©
<DingGGu_> irssi ¸¦ °³Á¶ÇѰŶó
<drake_kr> 그럼 지문인식 시스템이면 가능할텐디..
<DingGGu_> utf-8À̾ȵǿä
<drake_kr> irssi는 utf8이 잘돼요
<DingGGu_> ÀϺη¯
<yemharc> drake_kr: 근데 그렇게 되면 또 [지문인식기가 없는 사람의 권리]라는 말이 나오겠죠
<DingGGu_> ¾ÈµÇ°Ô °³Á¶Çß¾î¿ä..
<DingGGu_> hanirc¿¡¼­¾²°Ô..
<drake_kr> yemharc: "그럼 윈도우 쓰등가"
<yemharc> drake_kr: 굿!
<DingGGu_> ¾ÖÃÊ¿¡ »çÀÌÆ®µéÀÌ
<yemharc> 오오! 역시 빌게이츠! 오오오오!
<DingGGu_> ÁֹιøÈ£¸¦ ¼öÁýÇѴٴ°ŠÀÚüºÎÅÍ°¡ ¹®Á¦Àִ°Ű°¾Æ¿ä
<yemharc> 이런 명쾌한 해답을!
<drake_kr> 아
<drake_kr> 명쾌한 해답은 아까 얘기했잖아요
<DingGGu_> ÀÌ·¯¸éº¸À̽óª
<drake_kr> "싫으믄 은행오등가"
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 음.. 전 어느정도 주민등록번호 수집에 대해서는 인정하는 편인데..
<drake_kr> 주민등록번호 수집도 안 하는게 좋죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 법이 애매해서 10만 이상의 회원을 가지고 있는 포털들이 걍 안 바꾸는걸거에요
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 근데 최근에 점점 폐기하는 추세 아닌가요
<yemharc> 그야 뭐, 금융법하고 충돌나서 효과는 미미하지만서도
<drake_kr> 아이러니하게도 폐기하는 추세에 기름을 부은게 여성부 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 게임해야죠 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> nc가 셧다운법때문에 빡쳐서 '민번 안 받음' <-
<yemharc> 사실 웃긴게
<grr>  /_\
<yemharc> 민번 안받고 해버리면 또 규제할 방법이 없다는거죠
<yemharc> 민번 없는 게임은 이렇게 해라! 하고 법 만들면 무려 3중규제가 되버리고
<drake_kr> 걍 어느정도 인정을 하는게 좋겠지요
<grr> 정말 이해가 안되는건 물건 팔아먹는 쇼핑몰이 왜 사는사람의 주민등록번호를 알아야 하는가에요 = =
<drake_kr> 돈 받는 사이트들은 어차피 연계가 되니 받는게 좋죠
<drake_kr> grr: 요샌 그걸 이해못하는 사람들이 아예 가질 않아버리니 '비회원구매'가 다들 있지..
<drake_kr> 누가 은행에다 '공인인증서 좆같은거 없애부러' 라고 한다고 해서 없애진 않는거고
<drake_kr> 걍 그 은행을 안 가면 되는 일.
<yemharc> 그런거 없고 "아 ㅆㅍ 나 그거 안쓸거라고!" 하면 "그럼 각서써" 해주면 편하겠다 이거죠?
<drake_kr> 그렇죠
<drake_kr> 하지만 저는 공인인증서를 쓰겠죠
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 그래도 서브통장쪽은 각서쓰고 하라면 할듯 싶어요
<grr> 회사에서 갤탭을 비품으로 줄꺼같던데...
<drake_kr> grr: 패드 달라고 하삼
<grr> 갤탭에 피본적이 있어서 그닥..
<yemharc> 갤탭...........입니까..........
<grr> yemharc: 우리의 목적은 hi-pad
<yemharc> 명환님 갤탭을 잠시 만져보니
<yemharc> 홈딜과 렉의 화신이던...............
<grr> yemharc: 동영상을 돌리고 이어폰을 꼽고, 화면을 끈뒤에
<yemharc> grr: 하이탭 체험단 리뷰를 잠시 봤는데
<grr> 다시켜서 동영상을 돌려봐요
<drake_kr> 지금 그 임베디드의 강자 명환님도 환불을 심각하게 생각하는 갤텝
<grr> 소리가 밖으로 나요
<grr> drake_kr: 김트루 ㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> "하이탭 드라이버 없음 죠크망. 드라이버 공개 안해주면 무리무리" 하는데
<yemharc> 그 아래에 "udev 그냥 되는데요 (...)"
<grr> yemharc: (...)
<yemharc> 리눅스에서 usb장치 연결에 애먹는 그대를 위한 토막강좌!
<yemharc> 1. 장치를 연결한다.
<drake_kr> 암튼 공인인증서에 대한 제생각은 그렇슴미다
<yemharc> 2. 터미널에서 lsusb를 입력한다.
<drake_kr> (왜또 터미널이야)
<yemharc> 3.  - 애플의 앱스토어의 경쟁력은 통일된 개발환경과 기능에 충실한 SDK 및 미들웨어를 통해 수많은 아마추어 개발자를 끌어들였기 때문이다.
<grr> yemharc: 1번 X윈도우를 켠다, 2번 usb를 꽂는다
<yemharc_> 그래고 내가 튕겼다?!
<yemharc_> Bus 001 Device 026: ID 18d1:4e22 Google Inc.  여튼 그럼 요런 문구가 보일겁니다.
<grr> if (안된다) 윈도를 켠다. usb를 꽂는다
<drake_kr> 앱스토어 경쟁력의 핵심은 교주의 구심점역할 + 수익보장
<yemharc_> Bus 001 Device 026: ID      ** 18d1:4e22 **     Google Inc.
<grr> 복붙하시고 있다..
<yemharc_> 저거만 알면 끝이에요
<yemharc_>  /etc/udev/rule.d/99-android.rules 라는 파일을 만들고
<drake_kr> 으음 netBSD에 뭐좀 설치하니까 메모리 32M 먹는군요
<yemharc_> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ATTR{idVendor}=="18d1", ATTR{idProduct}=="4e22", MODE="0600", OWNER="your_id"
<grr> yemharc: 저 그냥 노트북 하나 사서 하이패드랑 같이 들고갈께요 (....)
<drake_kr> ... netBSD는 진짜 개물이네..
<yemharc_> grr: 아니 dmesg 분석에 대면 쉽잖아요!!
<yemharc_> drake_kr: PC에 임베디드 OS 깔지 마세요 (........)
<drake_kr> ...
<grr> 요즘은 dmesg도 귀찮아서 그냥 콘솔에 다 뿌려버려요 - -
<yemharc_> grr: ........
<grr> 아 정말 pc에 rs232 포트로 디버깅 하면
<yemharc_> 있어보이기 좋은 명령어들 : strace, dmesg, last, ps
<grr> 편할꺼같네요 - -;
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 여튼 전 이만 퇴근하겠습니다.
<grr> ...
<grr> 배신이다
<grr> ㅜㅜ
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/netbsd64.png
<yemharc> grr: 헐 전 그래도 조기퇴근은 안함요
<drake_kr> 저 아름다운 메모리 사용량
<grr> .... pc에 왜 임베디드...
<yemharc> drake_kr: 에이뭐에요vmware네메모리사용량을보니안드로이드랑형제인가보네안그러면저런메모리사용량이나올리가없잖아?
<drake_kr> http://data.drake.kr/pics/netbsd64b.png
<yemharc> x에 쓰인 메모리 12메가 (...........)
<drake_kr> 다시한번 말하지만
<drake_kr> 2011년에 나온 OS입니다
<drake_kr> 55개 플랫폼을 지원하는군요
<drake_kr> 아 진짜 netBSD 만든놈 개객기..
<drake_kr> 설치CD 용량은 210M 가량
<yemharc> 돌릴 소프트는 있는겁니까 그거
<grr> ...
<drake_kr> 아니 웬만한 gnu는 소스컴파일이 되는데 왜요
<yemharc> 그럼 의미없어요!
<yemharc> 필요한건 데탑!
<drake_kr> gcc 4.4
<drake_kr> 패키지리스트를 보니 gnome3-desktop도 지원합니다
<grr> yemharc: 저 형님은 변태끼가 있어요... 아니면 저런짓을...
<yemharc> HD동영상도 안 볼거면 컴퓨터를 뭐하러 사겠습니까!!!
<yemharc> drake_kr: ...........지원해요?
<drake_kr> 그건 fb로도 가능 (...)
<drake_kr> 네
<yemharc> ..........조금 고민해 보겠습니다
<drake_kr> gtk3-devel이 되는데..
<drake_kr> 그래도 뭐 임베디드용이란데는 이견이 없습니다
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 스위치에나 들어가버렷!!
<grr> 노트북 == 임베디드
<drake_kr> grr: 일생겼네
<yemharc> 그럼 전 이만 (__)
<grr> drake_kr: 지금 나에게 떨어진 시급한 임무는 퇴근인데 자꾸 스텍이 쌓여서 퇴근을 로드하지 못하고 있어요
<drake_kr> 커널이 너무 깔끔해서..
<grr> yemharc: 수고하셨습니다 ( __)
<yemharc> 네입
<yemharc> 다들 내일뵈요 ㅇㅅㅇ/
<drake_kr> ㅇㅅㅇ
<grr> drake_kr: 음.. 임베디드 장치들이 보통 pwm으로 시간 맞췄던가요?
<drake_kr> 왜이래
<drake_kr> 나도몰러
<drake_kr> 치킨처묵처묵하러
<drake_kr> ㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌㅌ
<Seony> whois 정보는 왜 공개되어야할까요?
<lyuso> INCA 에 질의해보시면....어?
<pororo> 안녕하세요.
<grr> 안녕하세요
<lyuso> 네. 안녕하세요.
<Seony> inca는 뭐하는데에요?
<Seony> 잉카문명으로 나오네 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> .....
<lyuso> 아. KISA 였네요.
<pororo> 질문 드릴게 있습니다만, hanirc 쪽의 우분투 채널은 완전한 별개의 채널입니까?
<lyuso> INCA 뭐더라...
<lyuso> hanirc 는 다이브 체널이여서
<lyuso> 평상시엔 잠잠합니다.
<pororo> 그렇군요. 감사합니다.
<grr> 잉카문명으로 나오네요 (...)
<lyuso> 아버지 강림이라......
<grr> 흐아아아암...
<grr> 퇴근!
<micha_> 안녕하세요~~~
<imsu> 니
<imsu> 오메;; ls 친다는 것을 여기다 쳐버렸네 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 오메 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 그나마 친것도 오타..
<nexusz99> sl..
<nexusz99> 기차 뛰ㄸ뛰
<nexusz99> ㅠㅠ 전파망원경 만들어보고싶은데 자료가 없네요...아시는 분 도움좀 주세요 ~
<micha_> 안녕하세요 ~~~~
<micha_> 혹시 makefile 아시는 분 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 없으신가요 ㅠㅠ
<micha_> 인터넷 검색하면 만들기만 나오네요 ㅠㅠ
<nexusz99>  아 님은 떠나쎴네
<nexusz99> micha_ : http://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/make.html
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-28
<Ben5_Hadoop> 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 오~! 우ㅂㅌ 커뮤니티의 유명인사 밀옹~!
<bluedusk> Ponics_Beginner, http://www.all4sound.com/gongu.asp?n=96 이걸 지르긴했지만 어따 쓸까요..;
<bluedusk> 아이폰 아이팟 아이페드 다 없는.. ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 왜 지르셨나효 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 머 도네이션 해주신다면야... 저야.. " 굽실~! 굽실~! " ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 오.. 밀옹~! 역시... 초괫수 밀옹~!
<yemharc> (괴수가 됐다?!)
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 역시 굇수님이셨군
<yemharc> http://goo.gl/zCJPS  이 광고 재밌네요. 삼성은 대체 저걸 센스라고 (........)
<bluedusk> 저것보다
<bluedusk> http://twitpic.com/6qted6 이게 대박이였던듯
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner, 메일 보냈으니 피드벡 주셈 ㅎㅎ
<Ponics_Beginner> bundo / 눼.... ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<bundo> 키키
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 머시냐... 임베디드 개발자 언니의 숙제는 대신 잘 하고 있는거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bundo> 헉 숙제?
<bundo> jincreator, 하이!
<jincreator> 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 끙...프린터 공유가 이리도 어려운 거였나...
<bluedusk> ㅇㅅㅇ
<bluedusk> jincreator, 프린터는 혼자만 써야돼요 같이 쓰면 잉크도 빨리 달고 A4종이도 빨리 낭비되고
<bundo> bluedusk, 헤즈 말에요 !
<hacking_u> jincreator, 지금 뭐하는ㄷ
<bundo> 결혼식날이 우분투 정기 세미나 날임 나참 ~~
<bluedusk> bundo, ..-ㅅ-
<jincreator> bluedusk: 제 프린터가 아니고요...제 토너도 아니고 제 A4도 아닙니다.
<bluedusk> bundo, 결혼식장가서 세미나를..;;
<jincreator> hacking_u: 삽질...
<bluedusk> jincreator, 저 주세요 그럼 제가 잘쓸께요
<bundo> 그럴까 쩝 ~~
<bluedusk> bundo, 그리고 광고에 헤즈가 점심 제공 한다고 광고를.....';
<jincreator> bluedusk: 공유 성공하면 아이피 알려드릴 수는 있는데...인쇄된 건 알아서 학교 오셔서 가져가세요.
<bundo> 웃긴게 시간도 오후 2시반 ..흐~~
<bundo> 몽골 대학교 이름 후레대
<bundo> 이름 참 ㄹㄹ
<bundo> 총장이 한국 사람인듯 한데..
<bundo> http://www.oss.kr/20001
<Ponics_Beginner> bundo: / 대학교 이름이 좀 후레 하죠~! ㅋㅋ 후레대학교..
<bundo> 네 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> wput 말고는 다른 서버로 업로드 할만한 방법이
<bluedusk> 아 scp 쓰면 되려나
<bluedusk> 오 역시 !!!
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐... 졸립습니다... 똡... 이럴때는 뭐? " 간때문이야~! 간때문이야~! " ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<hacking_u> jincreator, 프린터 공유가 뭐 어렵다고
<jincreator> hacking_u: 그전엔 잘 했는데 지금 하려니 안되더라 -.-;
<Ponics_Beginner> jincreator: / 학교 아닌감 ? 학쿄에서는 윈도그에 프린터 공유... 그 이상의 수준을 바라면 안됨... 왜? 학교니깐!
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> hacking_u: 오랜만이에요
<Ponics_Beginner> yemharc: / 밀옹~! 겁니 졸립고 피곤하고 일하기 싫고 짱박혀 자고 싶삼.. 이런 증상의 원인을 알려주삼~!
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 저런.....일단 회춘이 필요하신듯 합니다
<hacking_u> yemharc, 넵
<hacking_u> jincreator, 글세
<hacking_u> 세>쎄
<yemharc> 오
<yemharc> cnet에서 카톡을 세계최고 모바일 메신저 앱으로 소개하는군요
<jincreator> hacking_u: 캐논은 자체적인 프로토콜을 써서 잘 안되는 것 같아.
<bluedusk> yemharc, 세계최고 메신져 되기 전에  pidgin 플러그인이나 좀 나왔으면..
<yemharc> bluedusk: 애초에 PC버전도 없는걸요 뭐 -_-
<yemharc> 그리고 스마트폰용 메신저들은 대부분 PC버전이 없는걸로 알고 있습니다
<yemharc> 전 그런것보다 카톡 약관이나 고쳤으면 좋겠네요
<yemharc> 언제나 느끼지만
<yemharc> 왜 이놈의 나라는 해외진출만 했다 하면 국내 사용자는 다 봉이 되는지 원.........
<hacking_u> jincreator, raw 프린팅 프로토콜 쓰3
<hacking_u> exit(0)
<Seony> 음... 요즘 이 동네 디자이너 품귀현상이 생겼는데... 디자이너 구한다는 광고를 올려도 전화가 없으니..
<bundo> Ponics_Beginner, 님 자리에 께신감?
<bundo> 전화좀 주세유 ^^;
<hacking_u> eclipse indigo 설치했습니다 =_=
<bluedusk> hacking_u, 역시 굇수는 뭔가 다르군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐... 아놔... 졸.... 립.... 드...... 아........
<hacking_u> hacking_u, 뭐죠 그 말씀은 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 꺼읍 ..
<DarkCircle> 근데 프린팅 프로토콜은 PCL 쓰지 않나옹?
<DarkCircle> 캐논이라고 해서 개별 프로토콜을 쓸 리가 - -; 그 자체가 표준인데
<drake_kr> 크앍
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔... 닭꿀써꿀님 이닭!
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 드레이크옹~! 내일 부터 오삼... 나 겁나 심심함...
<drake_kr> ê¿»
<drake_kr> 그렇잖아도 일찍 잤심드ㅏ
<drake_kr> 근데 3시에 일어났네요
<drake_kr> hacking_u: 인디고를 설치했군요. 변태의 세계로 빠져든것을 축하합니다.
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 오늘은 오후 5시부터 잠을 자면 내일 일찍 일어 날수 있을꺼삼..
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아무튼 내일 보삼.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 맛있는 점심을 얻어먹도록 하겠습니다.
<hacking_u> drake_kr, 으엌....
<drake_kr> 난 이클립스 안 써 ㅋㅋ
<hacking_u> 아예 ide를 안 쓰시지 않나요
<hacking_u> emacs 쓰시나....
<hacking_u> emacs 말고 cli ide가 있나요
<drake_kr> visual studio 2005 씀
<drake_kr> 내가 윈도우 유저였다는걸 잠시 잊어버렸노 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> hacking_u / 자자 우리 echo 명령으로 한줄한줄씩 꾸역꾸역 넣어서 코딩하자능
<yemharc> 음
<DarkCircle> 에디터 따위 =3
<DarkCircle> echo와 sed awk로 천하무적! =3=3
<yemharc> hacking_u: VIM
<DarkCircle> vim은 너무 어렵다능 ~_~
<hacking_u> ....
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉... 맞다... 지갑속의 배추가 없다능.. ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<drake_kr> 지갑속에 여자 있자나요
<M^jseongtae76> 안녕하세요?
<drake_kr> 배고파요
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 점심 안드셨나요?
<drake_kr> 네 라면좀 끓여먹었어요
<drake_kr> (커피가 아닌게 다행)
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 라면이면 조금-_-
<M^jseongtae76> (아, 사용자 홈 디렉토리 암호화 해야하는데;;)
<M^jseongtae76> 혹시, 홍 디렉토리 암호화를 커맨드에서 하실 주 아시는 분 계시나요?
<drake_kr> 홍?
<M^jseongtae76> 홈 디렉토리입니다
<M^jseongtae76> 오타 죄송합니다
<M^jseongtae76> 읏ㅇ
<M^jseongtae76> 음;;
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 전혀 쓸 필요가 없다보니.. 생각도 안해봤네요
<drake_kr> truecrypt라는 패키지가 있다고 하네요
<drake_kr> 아 지금 바쁜데 내가 왜 이걸 찾고 있는거지 -.-
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 자체 내장 말입니다. 그리고 죄송합니다
<M^jseongtae76> 음이렇게된거우분투공식포럼가서
<drake_kr> M^jseongtae76:
<drake_kr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<M^jseongtae76> 물어봐야겠네요
<drake_kr> 대충 이게 맞는 내용이겠군요
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 감사합니다. 항상 도움 주셔서 감사합니다
<drake_kr> 에이 말로만 그라지말고 고기로 주세요
<M^jseongtae76> drake_kr, 고기가 뭐죠?
<drake_kr> http://100.naver.com/100.nhn?docid=12555
<M^jseongtae76> 저도 그건아는데 다른뜻 아닙니까?
<drake_kr> 언제 삼겹살 한번 사달라구요 ㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 아그런뜻이군요ㅋㅋ 그것도 몰랐네요
<M^jseongtae76> 아직 파릇파릇(?) 크고있는 중2  밖에안되서ㅋ
<drake_kr> 읭
<M^jseongtae76> 참, 제가 어제 뻥을 처가면서 베가레이서 커널소스를 보내달라니 보내주더라구요
<M^jseongtae76> 정신을 차린건가아님 리눅스의
<M^jseongtae76> 오픈소스때문인가
<drake_kr> sky가요?
<M^jseongtae76> 네
<drake_kr> 미쳤나...
<M^jseongtae76> 한밤중에13분만에 답변왔으니
<DarkCircle> 원래 커널소스 공개하게 되어 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 문제는 ...
<M^jseongtae76> 회사들이 안하죠
<DarkCircle> 지금 안드로이드 git repos가 망해서 안열리고 있는중 -0-
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ ㅠㅠㅠ
<M^jseongtae76> 삼성은 22
<drake_kr> 아 커널소스는 순정을 보내줬겠군요
<M^jseongtae76> 2008년부턴가? opensource.samsung.con을 통해 공개중입니다
<DarkCircle> 커널.org도 망해서 github에서 임시로 굴리고 있습니다. -0-
<bluedusk> 근데 kernel.org 왜 망한건가요?
<DarkCircle> 해킹당했죠
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 삼성은 말은 공갠데
<M^jseongtae76> 아어떤누가
<bluedusk> 누가 해킹을..-_-
<DarkCircle> 갸네들은 지네들 멋대로 안드로이드 API 건드려놓은거 하는거고 ...
<DarkCircle> 누가 해킹했는지는 묻지도 않고 따지지도 않는 분위기.
<M^jseongtae76> SDK도공개중입니다ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 갤럭시 SDK요? ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 삼성이 레퍼폰 나온 이유가 그거 때문인데
<M^jseongtae76> 그럼www.kernel.org들어가려면어떻게
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어만 만들어놓고 그 위에 구글이 만든걸 그대로 올려놓음.
<hacking_u> kernel.org 폭파되었나요
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76: 미러링 사이트로 들어가셔야되요
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드도 폭파됐죠.
<DarkCircle> 미러링이라기보단 백업용도로 쓰고 있는 사이트인데 근근하게 유지하는 중이죠
<M^jseongtae76> 아그럼새업데이트도 미러링으로 배포합니까?
<bluedusk> 어
<DarkCircle> 아마도 그럴 것 같네요. 그 안드로이드랑 커널.org 문제 때문에 꽤 많은 업체들이 피해를 봤죠
<bluedusk> hacking_u, 이분이 해킹한거 아님?
<bluedusk> 아이디도 딱 해킹할만한 아이디인..-ㅅ-
<hacking_u> ....
<M^jseongtae76> 안드로이드는 갑자기 무슨 이야깁니까?
<nexusz99> 좀 느리지만 여기서 찾으세요
<nexusz99> ftp://ftp.hosteurope.de/mirror/ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/
<DarkCircle> 둘다 해킹당했죠.
<DarkCircle> 모르셨음 -0-? ..
<DarkCircle> 좀 오래된 얘긴데
<DarkCircle> 커널 릴리즈가 잘 안되는 이유가 이 때문이죠
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk, 말 조심하십시요. 해킹은 크래커로 부터 크래킹을 막는 사람을 뜻합니다. 사람 무안하게 하지 마십시요
<M^jseongtae76> DarkCircle, 아그렇군요
<hacking_u> cyanogenmod도 얼마전에 크래킹당했....
<DarkCircle> 블덕옹이 모르실리가 (...)
<bluedusk> M^jseongtae76, hacker 라는 단어가 그렇겠죠..
<bluedusk> hacking은 사람을 지칭하는게 아니라 행위를 지칭하는거 아닌가요?;
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk, 뭐가 그래요?
<M^jseongtae76> bluesky, 그렇다면
<DarkCircle> hack 이라는게 "뜯어보다" 라는 의미지 파헤쳐서 고장내다는 의미는 아니죠 .
<M^jseongtae76> hacking_u, 이분이 해킹한거 아님? 이게 좋은 말입니까?
<M^jseongtae76> 아이디도 딱 해킹할만한 아이디인?
<M^jseongtae76> 장난합니까?
<M^jseongtae76> 평소에는 해킹이라는 말이 변질되어 그렇다지만
<M^jseongtae76> 크래킹 이야기하는데 그런식으로 변질된 뜻을 이용해서 말씀 하시면 곤란하지요
<bluedusk> M^jseongtae76, 기분상하셨다면 사과드리죠 아무래도 이리저리 지식이 짧다보니
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk, 알겠습니다. 그리고 저도 까칠하게 한거 사과드리겠습니다
<bluedusk> 아뇨 뭐 M^jseongtae76 님이 사과하실만한건 없는거 같습니다만
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk, 아닙니다
<M^jseongtae76> 후 서버 관리도 재밌네요
<M^jseongtae76> 한, 9개월째 삽질 노동하는것 같습니다.
<M^jseongtae76> 친구들과
<bluedusk> 뭐 안드로이드 커널 소스도 보시는분이니 서버 관리쯤이야 쉽게 하실듯 합니다.
<M^jseongtae76> 친구들 3명이서 운영하는제
<bluedusk> 워낙에 안드로이드 개발하시는분들은 능력자들이 많으시니
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk, 아뇨그래드 아직 학생이여서 중2
<nexusz99> 헉 중2이신데 커널소스도 보세요?
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 초큼 봅니다ㅋ
<nexusz99> 우와.,ㅠㅠㅠ
<nexusz99> 영재다 영재
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 조부장님 라이벌 등장
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 안그래도 울산정보영재교육원 소속입니다ㅋ 자랑 죄송가면 프로그래밍밖에 안 배위서ㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 조부장님이 누굽니까?
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 한빈님 말씀하시는듯?
<drake_kr> aria롬 배포하신 조채연님이요
<nexusz99> 오늘 쇼크먹고 갑니다..... 영재한분봤네요 ㅎㅎ
<M^jseongtae76> 아그렇군요
<M^jseongtae76> ㅋ너무 그러지마세요ㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 아직 부족한것도 많은데
<drake_kr> 조부장님 중3
<drake_kr> 액면가는 부장님
<bluedusk> 하긴 쉘스크립이나 깔짝이는 저랑은 차원이 틀린건가요..ㄷㄷ
<nexusz99> 그냥 잉여잉여 개발새발 코딩하는 저랑은 차원이 틀린사람들이 여기있네요... 그냥 잠수타야짓
<yemharc> 음.........
<yemharc> 점심을 먹었는데 배가 고프다..................
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ 히히 오늘 안철수 연구소가 빨간주사 놔줘서 겨우 원금찾았네요 엉엉
<M^jseongtae76> 모바일에서 IRC하는것도 재미있네요
<drake_kr> 파비콘 하나 만드는게 왤케 빡시누
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 헉... 방금 영재분 왔다 갔심 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 쩔어~!
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 님이 그런 말씀을 하시면 안되지라
<Ponics_Beginner> 안드로이드 커널 소스..... 무슨 맛일까? 세콤달콤? 아니면 불고기맛 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / ㅜ,.ㅜ;; 요즘 그지 모드임... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 용돈데이 되어야... 좀... ㅠ,.ㅠ;;;
<M^jseongtae76> 팅겼었네요
<nexusz99> 영재님오셨닷
<drake_kr> 오오 영재님 오오
<M^jseongtae76> 아나ㅋㅋ부담부담
<nexusz99> 미천한 저에게 꿈과  희망을..ㅠㅠ
<Ponics_Beginner> 버로우와 디스가 기본 개념으로 탑제된... 독설 부대 맹글고 싶다.. ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<M^jseongtae76> 헐ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 우분투 SSH 명령어에서 개인키 쓰는 옵션 -i 맞지요?
<nexusz99> ssh --help 에서 확인하세용
<M^jseongtae76> 좋은생각이시네요영재닝ㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> -i identity_file  맞네요
<bluedusk> 오오오 영재님
<bluedusk> 굽신굽신
<M^jseongtae76> bluedusk,앜ㅋ 그러지마세엽ㅋ
<yemharc> 음
<drake_kr> yemharc: 퉤근준비하시나요
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 훔... 미롱~! 미롱~! 밀옹! 퇴근 하는거삼 ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 아.. 배가 고풉뉘다... 이를 어찌 할까효 ?
<drake_kr> Ponics_Beginner: 정수기 물을 흡입하시기 바랍니다.
<yemharc> drake_kr: 딱히 남아서 할건 없는데
<yemharc> 저녁먹을 겸 회사서 놀다갈까 하고 있습니다.
<yemharc> 저녁을 회사에서 때우고 내일은 회식으로 때우고?
<yemharc> Ponics_Beginner: 포닉스님은 신입(!!!)이신데 야근하셔야죠 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 오 은근히 디스?
<yemharc> 에이 이게 무슨 디스에요
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> http://drake.kr 파비콘을 만들어봤는데 웬지 뱀처럼 되어버렸군요..
<yemharc> 그나저나 우리 야근 왜하냐던 grr씨는 IRC에 얼굴도 잘 못비추는 상태가 되 버렸군요 (눈물)
<yemharc> 음.......
<yemharc> 뭔가 xe와 jquery가 뒤죽박죽(?)된 느낌인데요
<Ponics_Beginner> 훔....
<yemharc> 게다가 게시판에 들어가니 '나 갈어엎는 중' 하는 포스가 부왘부왘 ㅎㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<Ponics_Beginner> 역시... 디스와 버로우를 기본 탑제한 우ㅂㅌ 커뮤니티 코어 멤버들... ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 폼 위치라던가 색상이라던가 여러가지 깨져서 나오는데요
<yemharc> (크롬 14)
<yemharc> 아니.......나 13이던가 (.....)
<yemharc> 14맞네요
<drake_kr> 뭐 보는데 별 문제는 없죠?
<drake_kr> 게시판을 직접 뜯어고쳤었는데 업뎃하고나서 그지됐네요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 네, 보는거 자체는 아무 문제 없어요
<yemharc> 주로 리플다는 폼이 깨지네요. 전체틀은 괜찮고 안에서 난장판
<drake_kr> 에잇 귀찮
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저도 커스텀 롬이나 제작해서 뿌려볼까요.........
<drake_kr> 그건 걍 애들이 하게 두세요 ㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 아.........근데 뻘 일거리가 자꾸 들어오는구나
<yemharc> 아니 뭐, 다들 저보다 실력 좋은듯 하니 (...)
<yemharc> 전 그냥 HID 모듈이나 정리해서 패치 배포나............
<drake_kr> 잡스옹은 대단
<yemharc> 아....그나저나 위키에 정리할 트러블슈팅 목록 만든다면서 답글만 달고 있네요 orz
<Ponics_Beginner> 역시... 밀옹은 유명인사....
<drake_kr> 쓰라는대로 안 쓰는 사람이 그렇게 많지는 않은걸 미리 알고있
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 배곱... 퇴근을 해야 하는데...
<Ponics_Beginner> ë°°ê³±.. ë°°ê³±...
<yemharc> 읭
<yemharc> drake_kr: 왜요 쓰라는대로 쓰는사람 많잖아요
<yemharc> 저도 그렇고
<drake_kr> 긍게
<drake_kr> 쓰라는대로 안 쓰는 사람요
<yemharc> 되려 드레이크님이 쓰라는대로 안쓰잖슴까
<yemharc> 왜 애꿎은 아이폰 탈옥하고 그러세요
<imsu> 여기 쓰라는데로 쓰는 사람 하나 추가 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안드로이드야 루팅이 권장사항이니 거기에 맞춰서 가는것 뿐이고요
<yemharc> imsu: 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> imsu: 넌 exception일 뿐
<yemharc> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 제외인가요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 졸립고 배곱후고 피곤하고 이러면... ?
<drake_kr> 그대여
<drake_kr> 나와? 같다면?
<drake_kr> 노래를 부르세요
<yemharc> 아오 이놈의 아이폰 루머는 끝이 없엌ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 이번엔 애플이 보낸 초청장의 "Let`s talk iPhone"이란 딸랑 한줄 가지고 완전 음모론이 부왘부왘ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 어디 짱박혀서 자고 싶삼... ㅋㅋㅋ 아놔... 내일 드레이크옹 과 놀아야 하는데 뭘하고 놀지가... 매우 기대 만빵.. ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안 가야지
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;;;;;;;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 갑자기 조용...
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 아..........근데 정말 요즘 왜 이리 심심할까요
<DarkCircle> yemharc / 안달려서 그런거십니다 -0-
<DarkCircle> 막달려야돼~에에에에에에~~~~~
<yemharc> DarkCircle: 뭘 달려요 뭘.............
<DarkCircle> 달리고~ 달리고~ 달리고달리고달리고~ ㄴ(-ㅅ-)ㄱ
<DarkCircle> u~(-ㅅ - 요거!
<drake_kr> 주성치 영화나 볼까나
<DarkCircle> 토요일은 정말 적당하게 달린거라능.
<Ponics_Beginner> 닭끌써꿀님 / 훔.... 어케 하면 눈에 닭끌써꿀이 무릎까지 내려 올수 있는거삼 ?
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / 연필로 종이에 까맣게 칠해서 그려주면 돼요 -0-
<DarkCircle> (그럴싸하다)
<Ponics_Beginner> 일단... 퇴근... 퇴근하고 나서...
<Ponics_Beginner> 고민을 좀 해봐야 할듯...
<Ponics_Beginner> 그럼 모더덜... 욕 보삼~!
<Ponics_Beginner> 휙~!
<yemharc> 음
<yemharc> 저도 그만 퇴근합니다.
<imsu> nexusz99: redmine 은 사용자 삭제를 할 수가 없는 건가요?
<imsu> 안계시나보군용;;
<imsu> ㅡ.ㅡ;
<nexusz99> imsu: 사용자계정 삭제 가능한걸로 알고있어요
<nexusz99> 디비에서 직접..;;;
<nexusz99> http://www.redmine.org/boards/2/topics/939
<DarkCircle> 디비에서 직접이라니 ... 뭔가 ㅂㅌ스럽다 -0-
<imsu> nexusz99: 아놔 디비도 건들여야 합니까? ㅠ.ㅠ;; 싫은데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> nexusz99: phpmyadmin 에서는 안나오는군요;; 파일 찾아서 해야겠다;; 아 싫다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 음~~
<imsu> nexusz99: 링크 보니 정말 ㅂㅌ스럽군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> nexusz99: 검색해보니 1.1.1 stable 버전은 없고 devel 버전은 있다네요 ㅠ.ㅠ; 젠장 ㅋㅋ
<Guest8771> wubi 설치를 통한 멀티부팅과 vm웨어를 이용한 설치 둘 중에 어떤게 더 좋을까요!?!??!
<Guest8771> 답변 부탁드려용~~~~
<Guest8771> ㅠㅠ 설치 못하고 고민 중입니당 ㅠㅠ
<grr> ni hao
<grr> ..
<DarkCircle> grr / o=(- - 팡!
<DarkCircle> grr / o=(- - 팡!팡!
<DarkCircle> grr / o=(- - 팡!팡!팡!팡!
<DarkCircle> grr / o=(- - 팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!
<grr> ...
<michar> 저... 죄송한데 makefile 주석 달다 모르는 의미가 있는데 알려 주세요 ㅠㅠ
<michar> PWD     :=$(shell pwd) // 이부분을 shell의 패스워드를 macro로 지정한다
<michar> 라고 주석 달았는데
<michar> ㅠㅠ 알려주실 능력자 안계시나요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오 모기 ㅜㅜ
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / o=(- - 팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / o=(- - 팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!팡!
<drake_kr> wtf
<michar> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 분노지수를 올려야 모기를 잡을 수 있을듯
<DarkCircle> michar / 일단 메뉴얼부터
<DarkCircle>  =3
<michar> 메뉴얼이요??;; ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 에이 매뉴얼이라기보다는..
<michar> 이제 막 시작하는 왕초보라;; 닥치는대로 하고 있어서요ㅠ
<grr> RTFM  == read the fXXXing manual..   저도 메뉴얼 읽는거 되게 싫어해요...
<drake_kr> 기본도 안 읽어보신듯
<drake_kr> 분명 저건.. 문법안맞게 주석을 단건데..
<drake_kr> http://www.joinc.co.kr/modules/moniwiki/wiki.php/Site/C/Documents/UsedMake
<michar> 잘못 단거군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> rules부터 읽어보시기 바라고
<drake_kr> 아시죠?
<michar> 네!! ㅋ
<drake_kr> rules를 이해하시는 순간
<drake_kr> 인간임을 포기하는것
<michar> 헉 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아오 모바일빈대녀 멋지네요
<grr>  /.\
<drake_kr> 흠
<drake_kr> 우리 http://ubuntu.or.kr 모바일에서 글을 남길 수 있게 자유게시판을 수정해보았습니다.
<grr>  으.. 3gs로 사파리 들어가기가 9999....
<drake_kr> 저번에 디자이너 친구가 여자를 만났는데..
<drake_kr> 피부가 참 하얗군요 -> 피부가 fff만큼 하얗군요
<drake_kr> 그때 여자 대답이..
<drake_kr> cmyk 아니죠? rgb 맞죠?
<grr> .........
<michar> 우와 메이크파일 이해하기 너무 어렵네요 ㅡㅡ;;
<grr> 메이크 파일 너무 어려워요..
<grr> 전 $만 보면 소름이 돋아서요 = =
<lyuso> 그건 저도 포기
<imsu> lyuso: 오랜만이에요 ㅎㅎ
<lyuso> 네. 오랜만입니다. =)
<grr> ni hao
<grr> $ 정말...
<lyuso> 안녕하세요.
<imsu> grr: 짱개님 ㅎㅇ
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu : 탕수육에 소주 하나 사주시려구요?
<grr> 어이쿠 감사합니다
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 이건 어디 지나가는 개가 듣고 곡할소리? ㅋㅋ
<lyuso> ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 새우깡에 소주 어때요 ㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu: negative
<drake_kr> 아오 걍 imsu가 소주 사고 grr이 안주 사고 장소는 내가 제공하면 될거 아녀
<imsu> good!!!!!!!!!
<imsu> 혜성처럼 나타난 솔로몬일세 ㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<grr> imsu님이 배컴처럼 난 둘돠를 외쳐주셔야죠
<grr> 술과 안주를 모두 섭렵해주셔야 /_\
<imsu> grr: 베컴이 왜나옴???? 잉?
<grr> 배컴 명언 있잖아요
<grr> 난 둘돠
<imsu> ???
<grr> 그 선전 나와서
<imsu> tv 안본지 7년째 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<grr> 스타일? 성능? 그러니까 배컴이 난 둘돠  그러고 모토로라 폰 들고 나가잖아요
<imsu> 기억 날거같기도 하고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 이럴땐 무조건 모름
<imsu> 아놔 버박 왜이래 아까 잘 되다가 접속이 안되노 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 파이어폭스7 난 빠른거 잘 모르겠는디..
<lyuso> 오페라 쓰는느낌이에요
<drake_kr> 전 아직도 크롬..
<drake_kr> 전 걍 크롬 계속 쓸듯 싶어요
<lyuso> 네...
<drake_kr> http://ie.microsoft.com/testdrive/Performance/Galactic/Default.html 요거 잘 나오나요?
<lyuso> 전 최근에 크롬이 리눅스에서 안돌아서 파이어폭스를 쓰는데
<lyuso> 돌아갑니다.
<lyuso> 펜티엄 4라 버벅...
<drake_kr> 요거 크롬이 젤 빨라서..
<lyuso> 네.....
<drake_kr> 요새 ff가 좋아졌다고는 하는데 초기 웹페이지 구성용 외에는 그닥
<lyuso> 그런가요......
<lyuso> 크롬 안정성이 요즘 날이갈수록 떨어지는 것 같아서.....
<drake_kr> secureCRT처럼 업데이트 했는데 안정성이 떨어지거나 하면 갈아타겠지요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 안정성보다는 메모리를 좀 많이 퍼묵퍼묵하는듯
<lyuso> 크롬이 어느순간 엔진이 멈추면서 크롬 전체가 다운된게 한두번이 아니라서
<drake_kr> google sync에 정리된 내용도 많고 해서 바로 갈아타기가 좀 애매한 상황이에요 ㅋ
<lyuso> 그냥 안써요.....
<drake_kr> ff도 언제부턴가 sync가 있긴 한데..
<drake_kr> google에서 import만 되면 좋을텐디
<lyuso> 네.....
<drake_kr> 북마크 찍는거라던가.. 페이지고정이라던가
<lyuso> 싱크가 서로 안되겠죠..... 점유율 유지해야하는데....
<drake_kr> (내가 윈도우 유저라 그런걸 못 느끼는건가)
<lyuso> 컴퓨터가 너무 느려서 제가 그런지 모릅니다.
<drake_kr> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=1&dirId=1040101&docId=137498533&qb=Y+yWuOyWtOuCmCDrpqzriIXsiqQ=&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0&pid=goaLu35Y7t8ssbDTegGssc--228528&sid=ToFMJPA@gU4AAB9jFQg
<drake_kr> 비오넹..
<MK-BB> 흠
<Work^Seony> ㅊㅇ ..
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-29
<nalee> 안녕하세요
<nalee> 오늘은 비가 내리네요
<nalee> 그래서 날씨가 추워진것 같아요
<nalee> 조금있으면 점심시간이네요
<nalee> 모두들 맛있는 식사시간 되시길... ^^
<Work^Seony> :)
<meow_andro> 시계를 보니 ...
<meow_andro> 늦었 ㅡㅅㅡ
<imsu> 안녕하세요
<imsu> drake_kr: 행님!~
<imsu> 안계시나보군 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> /ㅗ
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<imsu> Ponics_Beginner: 안녕하세요 ^^
<Ponics_Beginner> 하이요..
<imsu> ^^
<drake_kr> 어?
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐...
<meow_andro> drake_kr / 계세용?
<drake_kr> 예?
<meow_andro> 디뜨로이또 메따루시티인가요?
<drake_kr> 아뇽 ㅋ
<drake_kr> 다음주부터 갑니다아
<hyukmo> 언제부턴가 nis 계정등록이 안되는데 어떤 문제일까요..?ㅠ
<meow_andro> 다음주에 치맥 덮덮덮 하죠 ㅡㅠㅡ
<hyukmo> 계정등록이 처음엔 되다가 언제부턴가 그 이후엔 새로운 계정이 추가가 되지 않아요;
<drake_kr> 치맥!
<meow_andro> 치맥으로 달리면 여명이 필요없다능 장점...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 훌쩍... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;; 오늘도 안오신 드레이크옹...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹 / 내일은 거시기 하시나효 ?
<jseongtae> 안녕하세요^^
<jseongtae> 어제, 이야기를 나누었던 DarkCircle, drake_kr, nexusz99님이 보이시네요^^, 반갑습니다
<nexusz99> 안녕하세요
<jseongtae> nexusz99, 안녕하세요^
<jseongtae> 후;; 전 계정 홈 디렉토리 암호화를 드디어 마쳤네요;;
<drake_kr> 근데 왜 암호화를 하는거에요 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 아 으아 으아으아으아으아 망할 redmine ..
<jseongtae> 지금 서버에 3명이 Superuser 권한을 획득할 수 있는데
<jseongtae> 이렇게 되면 타인의 홈 디렉토리에 마음대로 드나거리거든요;;
<jseongtae> 프라이버시를 존중 하기 위해서;;ㅋ
<drake_kr> 아하
<drake_kr> 전 걍 오픈해버려서 -ㅅ-
<jseongtae> ㅋㅋ;
<jseongtae> 필요하시다면, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html
<jseongtae> 초큼 노가다 이네요
<drake_kr> 뭔 프로그램을 짜고 있는지 어떤 코드가 있는지 버그가 뭔지 다 알수있죠
<jseongtae> 이제 Apache서버에 XE 제로보드를 재설치해야하는데 -_-''
<jseongtae> ㅋㅋ,
<jseongtae> 좋네요;
<nexusz99> 암호화 안하고 사용자디렉토리 접근권한 없앨수 있나요
<jseongtae> 넵
<jseongtae> chmod를 700
<jseongtae> 하면 될겁니다;;
<drake_kr> xe 1.5 방금 나와서 설치해봤는데 아직 시기상조인듯 하네요
<jseongtae> User : 7(전체권한), Group : 0 (무권한), Other : 0 (무권한),  other 맞을 겁니다 아마;;
<jseongtae> 그래서 개인키 만들때, .ssh 폴더를 chmod 700 처리하잖아요
<jseongtae> 일단 서버에
<jseongtae> 베가 레이서 커널 소스와 갤럭시 시리즈 커널 소스를 올려나야 겟네요;;
<jseongtae> 2TB HDD에 옮겨야;; 다들 보겠군
<jseongtae> 그런데, 여러분 구형 보드에서 2TB 사용 할때, 바이오스에서는 2TB 인식하고, 우분투에서도 인식하는데;;
<jseongtae> *** /dev/sdb1 will be checked for errors at next reboot ***  << 이거 뭘까요;;
<nexusz99> 하드 에러 체크한데요.
<nexusz99> 하드 너무 많이 쓰셨나보네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jseongtae> 하긴;; 웹서버를 글로 저장하게끔 해나서
<jseongtae> 13 MB /s, 전송 속도 멋지네요
<jseongtae> 여러분, 저는 이제 갑니다;; 밤중에 만날 듯 합니다;; 그전에 오면 스마트폰 (모바일)로 들어온거고요;;
<nexusz99> 아...;; [Thu Sep 29 17:55:56 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Phusion_Passenger/2.2.7 PHP/5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<jseongtae> AndroIRC 애플리케이션 좋습니다, Freenode 외에도 지원되는 서버 많고 추가 할 수 있고, 기타 등등 기능 많고, 베리 굿잡! 안드로이드 유저분들은 사용해보세요?
<nexusz99> redmine 다 설치했는데 마지막 500 error..;l;l
<jseongtae> ?은 왜 붙였지;;
<jseongtae> nexusz99, 스크립트 같은 거 확인해보세요;;
<nexusz99> 하....;;;;; 스크립트를 볼줄 몰라요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<jseongtae> 아니면, 설정 문제입니다;;
<jseongtae> 그럼
<jseongtae> 물러갑니다
<jseongtae> nexusz99, /etc/apache2에 설정 파일 있습니다.
<nexusz99> jseongtae: Thanks
<jseongtae> 그럼, 오늘도 여러분과 함께해서 좋았습니다;; 그럼 이만
<drake_kr> 피자를 좀 먹을까..
<nexusz99> 경기도 용인시 기흥구 서천1동 으로 보내주세요
<drake_kr> 기각
<nexusz99> No! Why!
<M^jseongtae76> 모바일로 접속하였습니다.
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, nexusz99님, 메시지좀 보여주세요
<nexusz99> Wait
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 넵, 갑자기 영어를 ㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76: [Thu Sep 29 17:55:56 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.14 (Ubuntu) Phusion_Passenger/2.2.7 PHP/5.3.2-1ubuntu4.9 with Suhosin-Patch configured -- resuming normal operations
<M^jseongtae76> 구글링해보겠습니다
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76: 감사합니다 .ㅠㅠ.ㅠ.ㅠ
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 혹시, Ruby 스크립트 사용사셨나요?
<nexusz99> 네네
<nexusz99> redmine 이 루비 기반이라..
<M^jseongtae76> 어쩐지 구글링 하니 Ruby 이야기가 잠시만요
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99님
<nexusz99> spa
<nexusz99> 넴
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99님
<M^jseongtae76> config/environments/environment_name.rb 파일에
<M^jseongtae76> config.cache_classes = true
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, config.cache_classes = true
<nexusz99> 오호! 잠시만요
<drake_kr> 으아아아아아아 sqlite3 너이놈 나를 화나게 하다닛
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 안되시면 말씀해주세요그러면 우분투 공식 IRC에 가서 물어볼께요
<nexusz99> 그런 파일이 없... 제가 redmine 을 apt-get install redmine 으로 설치했거든요
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 그럼 공식 IRC에 갔다와볼께요
<nexusz99> 네 ㅠㅠ 감사합니다.
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 답변 받았습니다. 해석 후 알려드리겠습니다
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76:  헉 감사합니다
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99,님 그건 버그가 아니라 기능이랍니다
<M^jseongtae76> (iceroot) M^jseongtae76: that is not a bug its a feature
<nexusz99> 버그는 아닌거 같은데 뭐가 문제지 ㅠㅠㅠㅣㅠㅣㅠㅣㅠㅣㅠ
<M^jseongtae76> 뭐가 문제이신데요?
<drake_kr> sqlite로 대용량 트랜잭션 하면 문제가 되는구나.. -.-
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76: 저도 모르겠어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 다시 처음부터 다른방법으로 설치해봐야겠네요
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 성공하시기를 빌겠습니다. 파이팅!
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ M^jseongtae76 신경써주셔서 감사합니다
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, ㅎㅎ네! 저는 저녁을 먹어야겠습니다, 그럼 잠시만
<M^jseongtae76> 맛있는 닭파티를 즐겼네요ㅎ
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 해결하셨나요?
<M^jseongtae76> 안녕하세요^^
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 아까 Ruby하고 관련된 문제 해결 하셨나요?
<nexusz99> 아뇨 ㅋㅋ 잠시 딴거하고 있어요 ㅋㅋㅋ 다시 설치해보력요
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, ㅋㅋㅋㅋ그렇군요 저는 아까 보니 또 팅겼더라구요 그래서 재접속ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> 아근데 SKY 베가 레이서 커널에 바로 루팅 처리 하기도 힘드네요
<M^jseongtae76> 하더라도, 이 커널을 어떻게 올리죠?ㅋㅋㅋㅋ fastboot 써야하나ㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> lpic 괜찮나요?
<M^jseongtae76> 리눅스 자격증을 아무래도 취득해야 할것같긴한데
<M^jseongtae76> 이런나의실수ㅋ
<nexusz99> M^jseongtae76: 다시 설치하니까 되네요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<nexusz99> 야호!
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 휴다행입니다
<nexusz99> 휴...다행이다.ㅠ
<M^jseongtae76> nexusz99, 축하드립니다ㅎ
<nexusz99> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<M^jseongtae76> ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-09-30
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<MK-BB> 흠
<MK-BB> Seony: 뭐하세용~
<MK-BB> Ponics_Beginner: 흠
<MK-BB> 일 할만함?
<Ponics_Beginner> 일 짜증남..ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 겨우 잠들었는데 깼네요..
<Ponics_Beginner> drake_kr: / 헉.. 미안 합니다... ㅜ,.ㅜ;;;
<MK-BB> g\흠;;;;
<MK-BB> Ponics_Beginner: 흠;;;; 일이 왜 짜증남? 누가 괴롭히는거유?
<Ponics_Beginner> 심실장이 괴롭힘...
<Ponics_Beginner> 뭔가 이야기는 하는데 클라우드 처럼 말함...
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅋㅋ
<MK-BB> Ponics_Beginner: ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<MK-BB> Ponics_Beginner: 쿼리 보셈
<Ponics_Beginner> 봤심...
<drake_kr> http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?p=93276 좋아요 한번 누르삼
<Ponics_Beginner> drake_kr: / 방금 "저아여~!" 눌렀씸...
<MK-BB> 아 블로그 워드프레스로 옮길까
<drake_kr> MK-BB: 지금 뭐 쓰는데요?
<souther> 안녕하세요
<souther> 오늘 우분투 업데이트 한 이후로 소리가 갑자기 안나오는데 이거 왜이러나요
<souther> https://SeowonJung.com/wiki/pages/272974/Ubuntu_Korea_Rules.html
<souther> The site's security certificate is not trusted!
<DarkCircle> 졸.려-0-
<DarkCircle> Ponics_Beginner / (_ _ ) 넙죽
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / (_ _ ) 넙죽
<DarkCircle> Seony / (_ _  )넙죽
<DarkCircle> yemharc / (_ _ ) 넙죽
<drake_kr> DarkCircle  / ( _ _) 아예
<Ponics_Beginner> drake_kr: / 치맥 이벤트는 언제쯤 하는거삼 ?
<drake_kr> 쏘시게요?
<Ponics_Beginner> ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<Ponics_Beginner> 아마도 담주에나...
<Ponics_Beginner> 흠냐..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹 / 밀옹~! 야근으로 불태우는 불금 인데... 야근준비는 차질없이 진행 되고 있는거삼 ?
<yemharc> 야근.........할지도 몰라요 orz
<yemharc> 좀 전에 꿀같은 낮잠 자고 있는데
<yemharc> 메일서버 용량부족으로 폭~사~
<yemharc> OTL
<yemharc> 제가 손 안대고 있던 물건인데
<yemharc> 갑자기 봐달라고 요청와서 봤더니 용량이 60gb짜리네요
<yemharc> 아마 새로 구축하고 백업하고 하지 않을까 싶어요
<drake_kr> 람보르기니보다는 포르쉐로군요
<Ponics_Beginner> 아... 오늘따라 쏘주와 꼬기가 땡기냉...
<Ponics_Beginner> 아.. 자꾸 왜 먹통이 되지.. ㅋㅋ
<Ponics_Beginner> 아놔..
<Ponics_Beginner> 띰띰 하닥...
<Ponics_Beginner> 에효...
<Ponics_Beginner> 드레이크옹도 바쁘고..
<Ponics_Beginner> 나만 빈둥 거리고..
<Ponics_Beginner> 밀옹도 바쁘고..
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다.
<yemharc> 주말 잘 보내세요
<grr> ni hao
<DarkCircle> grr / -ㅠ- 갸르릉~
<DarkCircle> grr / 다음주중 치맥 -ㅠ-!
<DarkCircle> (이렇게 하나씩 꼬시고~)
<grr> DarkCircle: 여자사람 있나요?
<grr> /척/
<DarkCircle> grr / 그냥 먹는거죠 (...)
<DarkCircle> 옥토버 페스트가 가기 전에
<DarkCircle> 맥치 파티가 아니라 치맥 파티라능.
<grr> DarkCircle: -___________________-
<DarkCircle> grr: -ㅠ-
<grr> DarkCircle: - _ -
<DarkCircle> grr / 그냥 먹는거 =3
<grr> DarkCircle: 그냥 집에서 굴러야지...
<grr> imsu: ni hao
<DarkCircle> 저렴한 비용으로 치킨과 맥주를 위장에 들이 부을 수 있는 절호의 기회 - -
<grr> 전 무지막지한 교통비가 청구되요 /.\
<DarkCircle> grr 어디서 오시길래 -ㅅ-;
<grr> DarkCircle: 분당이요 (...)
<DarkCircle> grr / 가는 비용 드린다능 ~_~
<imsu> grr: 안녕하세요 ^^
<grr> 전 비싼몸이라 쉽게쉽게 무브무브하지 않습니다 /_\
<imsu> 잉?? grr 님 꼬시는중? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> grr: 그나저나 프로그램을 모르는 애들은 뭐부터 가르쳐야 합니까;; ㅠ.ㅠ;
<grr> imsu: 순서도요 (...)
<imsu> grr: ㅠ.ㅠ;;
<grr> 순서도를 보고 절차적인 진행에 대해 깨닫고... printf scanf 뭐이런거..
<imsu> 그럴까보다
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 진짜 순서도 그려줘야겠음;;
<grr> ㅇ_ㅇ
<grr> 모양 그런거 정확히 지키는게 중요한게 아니라.. 그 과정을 세우는게 중요한거죠..
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 그려줘도 이해 못하면? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금껏;; 그나마 쉽게 설명한다고 그림그려줬는데 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 내가 능력이 딸리는건가 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<DarkCircle> 비싼척 -ㅅ-
<DarkCircle> imsu / 길거리에서 상자 몇개 주워오시고 유치원에서 쓰는 가베 도구를 이용해보심이...
<DarkCircle> 아 로또 추첨용 공을 사용하는것도 좋겠네요 1부터 45까지 쓰여있으니 ㅋㅋ -0-
<imsu> DarkCircle: 헐~~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 가베도구로 굴욕주기 (최고의 굴욕시전 =3)
<imsu> 쩝;;
<imsu> 그건 아닌듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 배열 설명하려면 똑같은 크기의 당구공 하나 들어갈만한 상자를 10개 붙여서 그거로 설명을 해야 할듯 =3
<imsu> 쿨럭;; 그정도 까진 아닌거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<phnixs> .
<nexusz99> ubuntulog2: 에잇 로그봇!
<nexusz99> ubuntulog2: 멘션받고 죽어랏!
<drake_kr> 'ㅛ'
<phnixs> ㅡ.,ㅡ??
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> drake_kr / 벅벅
<drake_kr> fuckfuck?
<DarkCircle> -0- ...
<DarkCircle> (...)
<DarkCircle> 신선한 번역이군요 ㄱ-
<drake_kr> 아.
<DarkCircle> 마침 메일을 보낼 일이 있어서 영어로 ...
<DarkCircle> 쓰는데 "자잘하다" 라는 의미를 가진 단어를 찾아보려고 구글 번역신한테 물어봤더니
<DarkCircle> jajalhada
<DarkCircle> 니기미 ㅅㅅㅂ ...
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 이런거 등록한 넘이 누군가 있을텐데 아오!!
<DarkCircle> 진짜 발목 묶어다가 거꾸로 매달아서 토할떄까지 고기 멕여버리고 싶 ...
<drake_kr> 잔인하다..
<drake_kr> [grr.co.kr] 님의 말 : 손가락으로 곱셈 된다면서
<drake_kr> 시프트할 기세 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<nexusz99> 혹시 /lib/libdbus-1.so: file not recognized: File format not recognized 이 문제 해결하실줄 아는 분 계신가요..?
<DarkCircle> 저번주에도 말씀드린거지만 얻어먹는건 눈치보지말고 그냥 막 줏어먹든 뺏어먹든 해야 이기는거 =3=3
<drake_kr> $sudo apt-get install libdbus-1-dev
<DarkCircle> nexus99 / ls /lib/libdbus-1.so -al 하셔서 파일길이가 0인가 확인해보세요
<DarkCircle> 아니면 저게 심볼릭이라면 링크 깨졌다든지 이런거 체크해봐야 함.
<DarkCircle> 링크 깨졌다면 드레이크옹 말씀해주신대로 설치해야됨
<nexusz99> DarkCircle: 심링크 제대로 되어있고 파일길이도 0이 아니에요.
<nexusz99> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 2011-09-12 02:33 /lib/libdbus-1.so -> libdbus-1.so.3.5.2
<nexusz99> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 269104 2011-07-23 01:59 /lib/libdbus-1.so.3.5.2
<DarkCircle> 흠 -ㅅ-
<nexusz99> 휴..
<DarkCircle> 일단 재설치 ㄱㄱ
<nexusz99> 재설치중이에요..ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 해도 안되면 저거 컴파일 폭망한거라능.
<DarkCircle> 젠투에서는 그냥 revdep-rebuild만 치면 지가 알아서 다 빌드해버리는데
<DarkCircle> 우분투에서 이런 경우는 애초부터 소스부터가 잘못된거면 답이 안나옴 - -;
<nexusz99> 하아 upstart 크로스컴파일하려고 별짓다하네요.ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 고쳐질때까지 그냥 개기다가 고쳐지면 얼씨구나니나노 모드
<drake_kr> 아 그거 아직도 못 하셨구나
<drake_kr> 크로스컴파일이면 환경을 새로 구축하는게 편해효
<nexusz99> drake_kr: 네... ㅠㅠ 크로스컴파일러에 설치안되있는 라이브러리들이 많다보니..ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> nexusz99 / 타겟 아키텍처가 어떻게 되나요?
<nexusz99> arm 이요
<drake_kr> +컴파일 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아 ...
<DarkCircle> arm이면 될지도 모르고 안될지도 모르죠.
<drake_kr> 그러면 prefix가 arm인곳의 lib를 뽑아와야죠 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> x86이나 amd64에서 아무리 잘돼도
<drake_kr> 크로스컴파일러 환경을 만드는건 linux from scratch 만큼이나 짜잉나는 작업잉
<nexusz99> configure 에서 --prefix 로 크로스컴파일러가 있는 곳 지정해줬어요
<DarkCircle> 크로스 컴파일러가 있다 하더라도
<nexusz99> 근데 저 에러는 /lib 에서 났으니 x86 시스템의 라이브러리에 문제있는거 아니에요?
<DarkCircle> LD_LIBRARY_PATH라는게 있어서 여기서 기본적으로 라이브러리를 참조하거든요
<DarkCircle> 네 기본이 /lib죠
<drake_kr> 헐
<DarkCircle> 여기서 x86기반의 라이브러리를 참tothe조
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 망했네요 ~(~_~)~
<DarkCircle> 자자 ... 늦지 않았으니 바닥부터 컴파일을 해보아요
<drake_kr> 닭서큐님 번역도 잘하시고 +컴파일도 잘 하시네요 -ㅅ-
<nexusz99> 다시 삽질부터... ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 컴파일도 번역이쟈나요 -0-
<DarkCircle> 기계가 해주는검미
<drake_kr> 걍컴파일 말고 +컴파일이요
<DarkCircle> 웬지 안드로메다로 빠지실것 같은 예감
<drake_kr> 아 심심한데 크로스컴파일러나 구성해볼까
<nexusz99> 으어으어 폐인이 될것만같다..
<nexusz99> 오랫만에 하면 잘 될거라는 친구의 한마디에 오랫만에 다시 도전해봤는데 잘되긴 개뿔..
<drake_kr> 오랫만에 하면 == 오랫동안 이론공부를 다시하고 하면
<nexusz99> 아..
<nexusz99> ㅋㅋㅋ 해당 오류나는 폴더를 아에 지우고 make.... ㅋㅋㅋ  폴더명이 tests 라서 에잇!
<drake_kr> 끄응
<drake_kr> gus
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-01
<grr> ni hao
<drake_kr> ,..
<grr>  /_\
<grr> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooops
<drake_kr> 요새 임요환 완전 못하네
<grr> 임요환형은 게임해주시면 ㄳ에요
<drake_kr> 내가 gcc 쓰는거 보더니만
<drake_kr> 편해보인다고 윈도우용 없냐고 해서
<drake_kr> vs 쓰라고 했는데 왜 지랄하지
<grr> vs가 얼마나 꿈의 툴인데요...
<grr> vs얼마나 좋아..
<grr> 흐아아아암..
<drake_kr> 사천탕슉 처묵처묵해야지
<grr> 흐아아아아아아ㅏㅏ암
<grr> 쥐어짜응아짜응
<grr> = =
<lyuso> .....
<Chat0462> hello folks :)
<Chat0462> 한국분 계시나요
<nexusz99> ubuntu-ko ko...ko....korea..
<lyuso> here are korean channel
<drake_kr> ...
<drake_kr> 최고의 향수! 채널 5번
<bluedusk> 귿모닝
<drake_kr> 국모님
<lyuso> 둑모닝
<drake_kr> 꾸롬 업뎃하네요
<bluedusk> 15로요?
<drake_kr> 지금 설치중이라고만 뜨네요
<drake_kr> 아 14에서 마이너 업뎃인듯
<drake_kr> 14.0.835.187 이네요
<bluedusk> 어 전 14.0.835.186 인데
<bluedusk> 업데잌 해야 하려나..으음.;
<grr> IE 짱짱이에요 /_\
<drake_kr> ie10 짱짱
<lyuso> IE 가 안돌아가는 그대는 우분투
<drake_kr> 얼추 아이폰5루머는 정리된 느낌이군염
<grr> lyuso: 그 우분투를 윈도에서 접속하는 사람 -> grr
<lyuso> ......
<grr> ...
<lyuso> 컴퓨터가 2대뿐이라 미안해요
<grr> 그 우분투가 깔린컴이 제 컴이 아니라서요 ;;
<grr> 하암...
<grr> 이슈 종료... (...)
<drake_kr> ㅊㅋ ㅊㅋ
<drake_kr> 에러없이끝났노
<lyuso> ㅊㅋ
<grr> 감사합니다...
<grr> 퇴근해야징..
<grr> drake_kr: 그 상무가 연구소 소장이었음 -_-;;;;
<drake_kr> ㅅㅅ
<grr> 연구소장이 해당 문제 종료 공식으로 이야기 하고 격려메일 날리고 끝
<grr> 퇴근함미다
<nedved> uu
<nedved> how to use korean in unbuntu
<kodong23> 이번에 11.04 설치하고 나서 pidgin으로 네이트온 접속하려는데 자꾸 연결안됨이라고 합니다. 어떻게 해야 접속할 수 있을까요? ㅜㅜ
<kodong23> 리눅스 쓰게된게 며칠전이라서 ㅜㅜ 10.10은 작년에 깔아놨다가 최근에 업뎃했습니다.
<kodong23> 아 그러고보니 아마도 지난 10.10에서도 네이트온이 안됐던것 같기도하고... 네이트온 비번 변경해서 그런걸까요? 다시 재설정했는데도 이러네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2011-10-02
<grr> hello
<drake_kr> 헬로
<judai> 안녕하세요~
<judai> 이렇게쓰는거 맞나..
<judai> 아무도 없으신가 ㅠ
<judai> hello?
<judai> 안녕하세요~
<judai> 고수님들 nfs가 너무 느려서 그러는데 빠르게 만들방법이 없을까요?ㅠ
<imsu> 아냐녕하세요
<judai> 안냥하세요
<judai> imsu 님 nfs에 관해 잘아시나요?ㅠ
<drake_kr> 단순히 nfs가 느리다고 얘기하는건 '제 컴터가 느린데 뭐가 문젠가요' 라고 묻는것과 비슷
<judai> ..
<judai> 음..
<judai> 서버 클라이언트 컴간에 파일전송속도가 느린데,
<judai> 인터넷도 잘되고,
<drake_kr> ssh나 ftp가 빠른데 nfs만 느리다면 그건 nfs의 문제가 맞는데 딴것도 다 느리면 nfs의 문제가 아니죠
<judai> ssh ftp는 다 빨라요
<judai> 문제는 그냥 nfs에만 있어요.
<judai> (현제까지 발견한 바로는..)
<imsu> judai: 전 모릅니다 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<judai> 지금 해보고있는건
<imsu> 개초보임 ㅠ
<judai> time dd if=/~ of=/~  bs=  count= 를 이용해서 하고 있는데
<imsu> 아놔 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<judai> 여기 bs, count를 바꿔가면서 가장 빠른 속도를 찾으라는 것 정도까지는 하고있어요
<judai> imsu 님 괜찮아요 ㅎㅎ저도 왕초보...
<imsu> 감사합니다 ~ 꾸벅 ㅋㅋ
<judai> 우분투 쓰신지 얼마나 되셨어요?
<imsu> judai: 글쎄요;; 썼다 안썼다 해서 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 뭐 쓴다고해도 별로 하는게 없어서요 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 음
<imsu> 인터넷 서핑정도? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> nfs는 '느려도 별 상관없는'데 보통 쓰기때문에..
<imsu> 토렌트로 영화다운받기가 주 목적임 ㅋㅋ
<judai> 저희 학과에서 쓰는 컴들은 nfs가 느리면 안되거든요;;
<judai> imsu: imsu님 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 리눅스의 더 심오한 세계에 빠져보세요
<imsu> judai: 게임도 안되는거;; ㅠ.ㅠ;;;
<drake_kr> 음.. embedded외에 nfs를 적극적으로 쓰는데가 있나;;
<judai> 아쉽게도 저희는 쓰네요;;
<drake_kr> 그 쓸데없이 까다로운 nfs를 왜.. -ㅅ-
<judai> 쩝, nfs가 그렇게 까다롭나요;
<drake_kr> 네
<judai> 그럼 대체할수있는게 뭐가있죠?
<drake_kr> ssh 같은거 보통 쓰잖아요
<judai> 그것도 쓰긴하는데
<judai> 뭔가 다른 용도랄까..
<drake_kr> embedded에서는 많이 쓰긴 하죠..
<drake_kr> 근데 요즘은 웬만한 하드들이 40G가 넘고 하니까.. 일반 PC에서는 그냥 깔아서 쓰는 추세죠
<drake_kr> nfs를 직접 소스컴파일로 설치한다면 커널까지 손대야 해서..
<judai> suse에서는 그럴필요까지는 없는것 같던데;
<imsu> 오메 컴파일나왔다 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<judai> 저는 opensuse 쓰고있거든요- 여러모로 불편하긴하지만 학과에서 그걸 쓰니깐 -_-
<judai> 우분투로 다 새로 설치하기엔 너무 시간이 오래걸려서
<judai> 계속쓰고있긴 한데 짜증나죠
<drake_kr> 아니 뭐 우분투라고 해서 nfs가 빠른건 아니에요
<judai> 아니 여기선nfs 얘기보다는 다른 면에서;
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 usb로 옮기면 안됨? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋㅋ
<judai> nfs야 원래 그닥 빠른건 아닌데 훨씬 몇배로 많이 느려저서
<drake_kr> nfs 쓰는 목적이 client pc에서 host의 filesystem을 사용하는게 주 목적이라..
<judai> usb로 옮겨도 되는데 왜 조교가 저한테 꼭 nfs를 시키는건지 모르겠음..
<judai> 네 그걸 하고 있습니다.
<drake_kr> nfs 배우라는거겠죠
<judai> 전 그 수업듣는 학생도 아닌데 ㅋ
<imsu> 거참 귀찮은 조교네
<imsu> 짜르삼 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 걍 윈도우 쓰지 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<judai> 그냥 동아리에서 전산실관리하는데 이거저거 시키는지
<imsu> 오메~
<judai> 윈도우에서 안돌아가는 프로그램들을 주로 써서 저희학과가 ㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: ibm 서버 비싸드만유 한 4000 한다는데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 업무전가_조기교육.jpeg <-
<drake_kr> 4천밖에 안하노
<imsu> drake_kr: 싼겁니까?
<drake_kr> 싼거아이가
<drake_kr> 오늘순대나먹으러올텨?
<imsu> drake_kr: 어찌되었든;; 리눅스는 왜케 이렇게 설정할게 많다요? ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 내말이.
<imsu> 아 귀찮아
<imsu> ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 꼭 저런식으로 질문을 하는 이유가 뭘까
<drake_kr> 그것도 일요일에
<drake_kr> '컴터가 느려요 어찌해야하나요'
<imsu> drake_kr: 승질나니깐요 ㅠㅠ
<imsu> drake_kr: 새벽낚시 갔다가 공치고 옴 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 그럼 최고의 답변은 머고
<drake_kr> '포맷하세요' <-
<imsu> 어 나가셨구나 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 또 승질내
<imsu> 전 또 저한테 물어보는줄 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 알아도 별로 가르쳐주고싶지않아
<imsu> 느리면 느린데로 써야죠 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 그래서 저한테 안가르쳐주는거십니까?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 막시무스 설정 짱남 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 넌 오면 되자나
<drake_kr> 병천순대 얻었음
<imsu> 욜~~
<imsu> 형님도 걸신모드? ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu> 오늘 매운탕 먹으러 갈지도 모르는데 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 오실래요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 장위동으로 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 지금 아자씨 두분 매운탕 끓일려고 나
<imsu> 낚시중이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 전 먼저 왔음 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 아아
<drake_kr> 그럼 담에 시간나믄 오셔
<imsu> 안오신다는 거군요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 매운탕이 있는데 순대가 들어가긋나
<imsu> 아니 긍께 매운탕 드시로 오시라구요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 난 매운탕 별로 안 좋아혀
<drake_kr> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아;; 그런감유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맛난디 붕어 매운탕 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잠한숨 못자고 마니 피곤 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<imsu> 에효
<drake_kr> 난 점심퍼묵하러
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 어디 가십니까? ㅎ
<jincreator> 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 어여와
<jincreator> drake_kr: 네, 안녕하세요.
<drake_kr> 돼지고기로 무슨요리를 해먹을수 있을까
<jincreator> 탕수육이요.
<drake_kr> http://blog.naver.com/ppunwife/140042747628 이거 괜찮을라나
<jincreator> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%EB%8F%BC%EC%A7%80%EA%B3%A0%EA%B8%B0+%EC%9A%94%EB%A6%AC ^^;
<jincreator> 무려 42가지! http://woman.donga.com/docs/magazine/woman/2003/02/18/200302180500001/200302180500001_1.html
<imsu> drake_kr: 그냥 돼지고기에다가 고추장 넣고 야채 잔뜩 넣고 설탕 좀 넣어도 됩니다 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 호박 넣어도 그냥 별미로 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 제육볶음의 토박이말이 돼지고기 두루치기였군요...
<imsu> jincreator: 안녕하세요
<jincreator> imsu: 네, 안녕하세요.
<jincreator> 너무 자연스럽게 대화에 들어오셔서 인사를 깜박했네요. ^^;
<imsu> 인사따위 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 니나노호~
<jincreator> 뭔가 있어보이는 돼지고기 요리들! http://blog.daum.net/ejini25/7219611
<imsu> 머하러 힘들게 하려고하는지 몰라 돈주고 사드셈 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님~ 돈 많잖아요~ 그냥 사드셈 ㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 같은 요리라도 자신이 직접 만든 게 더 맛있고 보람찬 법이죠.
<imsu> 그런다고 이건희 회장이 직접 요리를 할까요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 맹박이가 요리를 할까요?
<imsu> 아 나 왜이래 갑자기 ㅠ.ㅠ; ㅈㅅ
<jincreator> 혹시 압니까? 언론에 알려진 모습과 달리 두분의 소박한 취미이실지도...
<imsu> 음~
<drake_kr> 누가돈이많아-_-
<drake_kr> 걍 튀김빵이나 해먹을까..
<imsu> 바로 형님~
<imsu> ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 내가 만약 배고플 때 누가 내 배를 위로해주지~
<drake_kr> 내가어떻게교수님보다돈이많을수있겠어
<imsu> 바로 형님
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 내가술고프고외로울땐누가위로해주지?
<drake_kr> 바로 imsu
<imsu> 나는 너의 벗 되리라~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<imsu> drake_kr: 형님 말까죠~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 헤헤
<drake_kr> 그러던지
<imsu> 벗 = 친구 = 말까기~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 술사준다는데
<imsu> drake_kr: 왜이러십니까 전 술병으로 맞기는 싫네요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 아 빌어먹을양자물리학
<drake_kr> 이걸 왜보고있지내가
<imsu> 어 근데 키보드로 때리신다면 기꺼이 받아 들여주겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 생각보다아플텐데
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아프게 못 때리실텐데~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 양자 물리학이 눈에 들어옵니까? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> What the bleep do we know
<imsu> bleep가 멉니깡 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 흠흠;; 외국애들도 강의는 쉽게 하나 책은 디럽게 어렵게써놓고는 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 유유
<drake_kr> 이건 광고라고 봐야하나 http://ubuntu.or.kr/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=19211
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ 우분투도 무한리필아닌가요? ㅋㅋㅋ
<jincreator> 가입일과 올린 글 수를 보면 바로 알 수 있습니다. 광고네요.
<imsu> drake_kr: 어쨌든 우분투의 사상과 비슷하네요 무한리필 ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 삭제해야하나
<drake_kr> 분도님이 지우게 냅둘까
<drake_kr> 음
<drake_kr> 마인크래프트 재밌나
<imsu> 포럼 관리자가 알아서 하는거 아닌감유? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 근데 저건 웬지
<drake_kr> 별로 안 지워도 될것 같어
<drake_kr> 점심때 막내들한테 좋잖아 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 아 긍게 의겸은 수렴하되 형님은 안지우실거잖아요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 견
<drake_kr> 지우라고?
<imsu> 아 그냥 해 본 말이에요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 머 전 별로 관심없어유 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그냥 흥미롭네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 광고이면서도
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<drake_kr> 오늘은 we were soldiers나 봐야지
<imsu> 군인이 되고 싶은?? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 나능 군바리엿당
<razGon> 안녕하세요?
<razGon> 조용하군요
<razGon> 하긴 다들놀러가실듯
<drake_kr> 옹
<razGon> 그렇군요
<razGon> 포기했습니다.ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon> 우분투로 웹서버굴리려했는데 기술력부족으로..ㅠㅠ.
<razGon> 울며겨자먹기로 센트오에스로..
<drake_kr> 웹서버..
<razGon> 아니면 파일서버정도요
<drake_kr> 센트에선 쉽던가요?
<razGon> 예문이 많아서요. 그래도 따라할거리가 많더군요
<razGon> 아직안해보았음.
<razGon> 인제 설치중입니다.
<razGon> 진
<razGon> 지금 핸폰으로 채팅중
<razGon> 후! 간간히 끊기는군요
<drake_kr> ＊
<razGon> 후후 다시접속 ㅋ
<drake_kr> imsu 어디라고?
<grr>  /,.\
<imsu> drake_kr: 어디라니요>
<drake_kr> 전화 왜 안받아
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 몰랐음 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 저녁에 약속있남?
<imsu> 수업중이라 폰 놔두고 왔어요
<imsu> 아마;;;; 매운탕 먹으러 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 왜유? ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 논현동오래
<imsu> 누가요?
<drake_kr> 명환이형이
<imsu> 잉?
<imsu> 갑자기 웬 논현동?
<drake_kr> 니가보고싶어죽것대
<imsu> 헐 거짓말쟁이 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 먼일 있남유?
<drake_kr> 걍술먹재
<imsu> 저는 덤이구만유 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 늦게 끝날텐데;;
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ?
<imsu>  8시쯤 끝날거 같아요
<drake_kr> 웬 오늘도 수업이람
<drake_kr> 헐
<imsu> 쩝 논현동 가면 빨리가야 9시인데 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> 이따 전화해 그럼
<imsu> 네 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 혼자 가기 심심하니까 저 데려가는거죠? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 아 잉여인생 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 잉어 한마리라도 잡았어야 했는데 제길 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 밤낚시 완전 망침 ㅠ.ㅠ;
<drake_kr> 아녀
<drake_kr> 명환이형이 불렀음
<imsu> 잉? 한번도 부르신 적이 없는데;;
<imsu> 쩝;; 알겠습니당
<imsu> 전 다시 고고할게요 ㅋㅋ
<drake_kr> ㅇㅇ
<pororo> 안녕하세요.
<razgon> Good morning!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-24
<samahui> 안녕하세요. 새로운 한주의 시작이자 추석연휴를 목전에 둔 월요일이군요. 모두들 즐겁고 행복가득한 한주되세요^^
<kkimlabs> ㅇㅇ
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<kkimlabs> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어제오늘 무쟈게 덥네요
<Seony> 코딩해야하는데 더워서 작업 불가능... 놀다가 시원해지면 해야겠군요
<monos> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<monos> razGon_UNT: 님 방갑습니다 . 저 질문좀 해두 될까요?
<razGon_web> 예^^;
<razGon_web> 짧은 지식이지만요
<monos> 제가 시디롬 넣고 리눅스 부팅 하면 처음엔 시디롬이 잡혀서 부팅 되요
<monos> 근데 시디 빼고 다른시디 넣을려고 하면
<monos> 시디가 사라져요
<monos> 마운트 하라고 해서 아무리 할려고 해두
<monos> 안되요
<monos> 다른 시디 넣고 리부팅 하면 다시 시디가 잡혀요
<monos> 근데 빼면 다시 시디 마운트 된거 없어져요
<monos> 시디 갈때 마다 리부팅 할수도 없고 너무 불편하네요
<razGon_web> 그게 왜그러냐면요. cd롬으로 부팅한것은 그쪽의 자원을 쓰는 겁니다.
<razGon_web> 예를 들면 usb로 부팅하면 하드의 자원을 쓰는게 아니라 usb를 읽는 것이므로 cd로 부팅하면 라이브 모드로 가는데. 그렇게 되면. cd의 정보를 읽습니다.
<razGon_web> 그래서 cd를 빼면 재부팅해야 합니다.
<monos> 이걸 재부팅 안하고 .. 시디를 계속 못쓸까요?
<monos> 이것 때문에 밤새 해멧는데 아직 해결을 못하고 있어요
<razGon_web> 꼼수로 usb에 부팅하시면 될겁니다.
<razGon_web> unetbootin이라는 검색어로 찾아보세요. iso파일을 변환해서 usb부팅하게 해줍니다.
<monos> 그건 알고 있는데요
<monos> 설치는 다 했어요
<monos> 설치용이 아니라
<monos> CD를 다른 프로그램이나
<monos> 시디를 백업해둔걸 가져오거나
<monos> 백업하거나
<monos> 그런쪽으로 써야 하는데요
<monos> 이거 시디 갈때마다 리부팅 할수도 없고
<monos> 힘드네요
<yemharc> mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrom
<razGon_web> 흠... 그런거면...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 잘...^^;
<monos> monocom / # mount -t iso9660 /media/cdrc
<monos> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<monos>        mount -h                 : print this help
<monos>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<monos>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<monos> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<monos> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<monos> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<yemharc> 라이브 부팅 한 다음 /dev/cdrom이 있는지 확인하시고
<monos>        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<monos>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<monos>        mount directory          : mount known device here
<monos>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
<monos> Note that one does not really mount a device, one mounts
<monos> a filesystem (of the given type) found on the device.
<monos> One can also mount an already visible directory tree elsewhere:
<monos>        mount --bind olddir newdir
<monos> or move a subtree:
<monos>        mount --move olddir newdir
<monos> One can change the type of mount containing the directory dir:
<monos>        mount --make-shared dir
<monos>        mount --make-slave dir
<yemharc> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom 로 연결하세요
<monos>        mount --make-private dir
<monos>        mount --make-unbindable dir
<monos> One can change the type of all the mounts in a mount subtree
<monos> containing the directory dir:
<monos>        mount --make-rshared dir
<monos>        mount --make-rslave dir
<monos>        mount --make-rprivate dir
<monos>        mount --make-runbindable dir
<monos> A device can be given by name, say /dev/hda1 or /dev/cdrom,
<monos> or by label, using  -L label  or by uuid, using  -U uuid .
<monos> Other options: [-nfFrsvw] [-o options] [-p passwdfd].
<yemharc>  /mnt/cdrom 부분은 자기가 원하는 곳으로 설정하면 되고 해당 폴더가 이미 있어야 합니다
<monos> For many more details, say  man 8 mount .
<monos> 없어요
<monos> dev에 cdrom이 없네요
<monos> cdrom
<monos> 파란색으로 있어요
<yemharc> 그건 그냥 폴더구요. /dev 밑에 있어야 해요
<monos> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root           3  9월 24 11:38 cdrom -> sr0
<yemharc> cdrom, scd 등으로 되어 있습니다
<yemharc> sudo hdparm -l /dev/sr0 해보세요
<yemharc> ATAPI CD-ROM 이란 문구가 나오나요?
<monos> monocom dev # hdparm -l /dev/sr0
<monos> hdparm - get/set hard disk parameters - version v9.37, by Mark Lord.
<monos> Usage:  hdparm  [options] [device ...]
<monos> Options:
<monos>  -a   Get/set fs readahead
<monos>  -A   Get/set the drive look-ahead flag (0/1)
<monos>  -b   Get/set bus state (0 == off, 1 == on, 2 == tristate)
<monos>  -B   Set Advanced Power Management setting (1-255)
<monos>  -c   Get/set IDE 32-bit IO setting
<monos>  -C   Check drive power mode status
<monos>  -d   Get/set using_dma flag
<monos>  -D   Enable/disable drive defect management
<monos>  -E   Set cd/dvd drive speed
<monos>  -f   Flush buffer cache for device on exit
<monos>  -F   Flush drive write cache
<monos>  -g   Display drive geometry
<monos>  -h   Display terse usage information
<monos>  -H   Read temperature from drive (Hitachi only)
<monos>  -i   Display drive identification
<monos>  -I   Detailed/current information directly from drive
<monos>  -k   Get/set keep_settings_over_reset flag (0/1)
<monos>  -K   Set drive keep_features_over_reset flag (0/1)
<monos>  -L   Set drive doorlock (0/1) (removable harddisks only)
<monos>  -m   Get/set multiple sector count
<monos>  -M   Get/set acoustic management (0-254, 128: quiet, 254: fast)
<monos>  -n   Get/set ignore-write-errors flag (0/1)
<yemharc> 옵션은 L이 아니라 대문자 I입니다.
<monos>  -N   Get/set max visible number of sectors (HPA) (VERY DANGEROUS)
<monos>  -p   Set PIO mode on IDE interface chipset (0,1,2,3,4,...)
<monos>  -P   Set drive prefetch count
<monos>  -q   Change next setting quietly
<monos>  -Q   Get/set DMA queue_depth (if supported)
<monos>  -r   Get/set device readonly flag (DANGEROUS to set)
<monos>  -R   Obsolete
<monos>  -s   Set power-up in standby flag (0/1) (DANGEROUS)
<monos>  -S   Set standby (spindown) timeout
<monos>  -t   Perform device read timings
<monos>  -T   Perform cache read timings
<monos>  -u   Get/set unmaskirq flag (0/1)
<monos>  -U   Obsolete
<monos>  -v   Use defaults; same as -acdgkmur for IDE drives
<monos>  -V   Display program version and exit immediately
<monos>  -w   Perform device reset (DANGEROUS)
<monos>  -W   Get/set drive write-caching flag (0/1)
<monos>  -x   Obsolete
<monos>  -X   Set IDE xfer mode (DANGEROUS)
<monos>  -y   Put drive in standby mode
<monos>  -Y   Put drive to sleep
<monos>  -z   Re-read partition table
<monos>  -Z   Disable Seagate auto-powersaving mode
<monos>  --dco-freeze      Freeze/lock current device configuration until n
<monos> 안녕하세요
<monos> monocom dev # hdparm -I /dev/sr0
<monos> /dev/sr0:
<monos> ATAPI CD-ROM, with removable media
<monos> 	Model Number:       LG CD-RW CED-8120B
<monos> 	Serial Number:
<monos> 	Firmware Revision:  2.00
<monos> Standards:
<monos> 	Likely used CD-ROM ATAPI-1
<monos> Configuration:
<monos> 	DRQ response: 50us.
<monos> 	Packet size: 12 bytes
<monos> 	cache/buffer size  = unknown
<monos> Capabilities:
<monos> 	LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)
<monos> 	DMA: sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 *mdma2
<monos> 	     Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns
<monos> 	PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4
<monos> 	     Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns
<razGon_web> yemharc: 안녕하세요?
<monos> 나왔습니다
<razGon_web> 허걱.. 메세지가..ㅎ
<yemharc> razGon_web: 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 키보드 왔습니다^^;
<monos> 하이요
<yemharc> monos: /mnt 폴더나 /media 폴더 아무데나 마운트 시켜보세요. mount /dev/sr0 (마운트 폴더)
<razGon_web> 왔는데. 허술했지만 나름 쓸만하고 보호커버도 되고 좋아요. 마눌님 좋아하심.
<yemharc> 그때 그 아이패드용 말하시는거죠?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 생각보다 .. 역시 중국제라고...ㅎㅎ 펜타그라프는 .....ㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 그냥 허접합니다. 근데 쓸만은 합니다. 3만원이니 싸게..ㅎㅎ 커버와 키보드를 한번에.ㅋ
<monos> yemharc: 님 감사합니다 되긴 하네요 .. 근데 시디 처음 넣고 부팅할때는
<monos> yemharc: 윈도우에 시디 모양 딱 뜨던데 .. media 폴더로 가서 파일을 찾아야 되네요
<yemharc> 마운트 시킨 폴더에 가면 CD 내용물을 볼 수 있어요.
<yemharc> 처음에 부팅할때엔 기본 설정이 /media/cdrom 같은 곳으로 되어 있어서 그렇고요
<monos> 네
<yemharc> 처음 부팅 설정에는 /etc/fstab라는 파일에 적힌 내용을 토대로 연결하는건데 라이브 경우에는 그런 부분에 대한 제약이 좀 있다 보니 정상작동을 안 하는걸겁니다.
<yemharc> 그걸 딱히 해결할 방법은 없네요. 라이브CD를 새로 만들지 않는 이상에는요
<monos> yemharc: 언마운트는 unmount /media 하면 되나요?
<yemharc> 네. 마운트한 곳을 인자로 넣어주시며 ㄴ됩니다.
<razGon_web> 후... 블루투스 키보드 달리니 좋기는 하군요. 스탠드 역할도 하고요.ㅎ
<monos> yemharc: 님 정말 감사합니다 밤새 혼자 웹에서 해매서 해결도 못했는데 여기서 채팅한번에 해결할수 있다니 너무 고마워요
<yemharc> :)
<yistee> 안녕하세요 . 굼긍한것이 있어서 질문을 하려고 합니다
<yistee> 우분투를 삭제했고
<yistee> 윈도우xp를 설치하려는데 설치가 안되네요
<yistee> ㅣㅣ.
<yistee> 아니 우분투가 설치되어있는데 윈도xp씨디를 넣고 재부팅했는데
<yistee> 설치가 안되요
<razGon_web> 헉 나가셨네요
<razGon_web> 포멧부터 하시라고 말씀드리려했는데요
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<hanzu> hey
<Seony> 오늘은 다들 바쁘신가보군요
<yemharc> Seony: 라이브러리 까느라 정신없네요;;
<yemharc> 벌써 설치한것만 7G.....
<Seony> 헐... 맥에요?
<yemharc> 네;;
<yemharc> 정확히는 맥포트이긴 한데......
<Seony> 맥포트로 설치하세요?
<Seony> 음... 저는 그냥 리눅스에서 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 브류는 패키지가 부족해요
<yemharc> 저도 가상머신에서 했는데
<Seony> 네. 그래서 저도 쓰다 말았어요. 확실히 부족하더라구요
<yemharc> 그놈의 j 옵션때문에.......
<yemharc> 하는일이 일단 커널부터 빌드하고 얘기하자......식이어서 컴파일 시간을 어떻게든 줄여야 여유가 생기더라구요
<Seony> 컬럼 갯수가 87개 정도 되는 MySQL 테이블에 4,740개의 자료를 넣는데 걸리는 시간이 4분이 나왔다면 오래 걸리는 걸까요?
<yemharc> 그건 컬럼만으로는 판단이 안되요
<yemharc> 로우는 몇인가요? 들어가는 데이터 크기랑
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요.
<Seony> 그러니까 로우가 4740개요..
<Seony> 코딩을 잘 못했나...
<yemharc> 으잉
<yemharc> 음....
<Seony> 파이썬으로 만들었는데 4740개 넣는데 4분이나 걸리네요
<yemharc> 그러니까 4740행(|)에 열(-)은 몇개에요?
<Seony> 열이 컬럼 아니었나요? ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 용어가 해깔려서...
<yemharc> .....내가 햇갈리는건가!
<yemharc> 세로가 4740이란거죠?
<Seony> 그러니까 엑셀로 치자면, ABCD의 숫자가 87개구요, 아래로 내려가는 줄번호가 4740개요
<yemharc> 4740에 87..... 들어가는 데이터 크기는 얼마나 되요?
<Seony> 음... 거의 int아니면 텍스트에요. 텍스트파일 용량이 10메가 정도요
<Seony> 그냥 mysqlimport 명령어 때리면 순식간에 들어가던데, 비번을 넣지않고 돌아가야하는 툴을 짜야하거든요..
<yemharc> 음..... 그정도 넣는데 4분이면 확실히 느린건데.......
<Seony> 그렇군요... explode해서 필드별로 분리하고 거기서 텍스트 좀 가공하고 해서 시간이 걸리는 거 같은데 좀 더 봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 차라리 파이썬에서 데이터를 파일로 불러와서 커맨드 명령 호출로 넣는게 빠르지 않아요? 간단하고
<Seony> 그냥 터미널에서 mysqlimport 명령어 쓰면 순식간에 들어가긴 하는데요, db 계정의 패스워드를 직접 입력해줘야해서요..
<Seony> 아... 파이썬에서 그걸 처리할 방법이 있을 것 같네요
<yemharc> 네네 그러니까요
<Seony> 음... 그 방법을 알아봐야겠네요. 제가 생각해도 4분은 정말 오래 걸리긴 하네요
<yemharc> 데이터는 파일로 직접 주고, 커맨드 명령 넘길때 sql 접속명령 자체를 -uroot -p$PASS 처럼 넘겨버리면 로그인까지 되니까요
<Seony> 그런데, 보통 그 경우는 히스토리 남지않을까요?
<yemharc> 마지막에 히스토리 클린 시켜버리면 되죠 뭐
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇긴 하겠네요. 음... 오늘 다시 연구를 해봐야겠군요.
<Seony> Ftp 접속해서 데이터 받아온 다음 그걸 풀어서 db에 넣는 툴인데, 필드 갯수가 87개나 되서 SQL문 만드는데 짜증 제대로 났었거든요 ㅋ
<yemharc> gg
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<imsu> yemharc: 토요일 즐거운 대화 잘 나누셨습니까 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<imsu> Seony: 새벽 아니십니까? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> Seony: google books 는 원래 샘플 책만 있는건가요?
<DarkCircle> imsu / 너브죽
<imsu> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<imsu> 오랜만이네요
<DarkCircle> 요새 어떻게 지내시길래 ㄱ-
<imsu> 그냥 놀다보니 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그냥 처음처럼 바쁘신가보네요 ㅋㅋ
<imsu> DarkCircle: 처음처럼이라니요? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 놀았다니깐요~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 에이~ 안바쁘신척 =3
<imsu> 아 이 몹쓸 공대병;;;; 놀았다고 해도 인정해 주지않는 이 몹쓸 공대병~!~!~!~!~
<Seony> imsu: 구글북스는 검색용도일껄
<Seony> 잘하면 죽기 전에 이브온라인 실사판 찍을지도... http://www.zdnet.co.kr/news/news_view.asp?artice_id=20120920162250
<samahui> 늦은밤인데 아직도 접속해 계신분들이 많군요. 오랜만에 야근중입니다. 기분전화겸 잠시들어와 봤습니다.
<samahui> 모두들 즐겁고 행복한 꿈 많이 꾸는 좋은밤 되세요.
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-25
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<Seony> Hi
<Seony> yemharc: 어제 주신 조언으로 70줄짜리 라인을 3줄로 줄여버렸습니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 알아보니까, BASH는 쉘에서 직접 주고받은 명령어가 아니면 히스토리에 로그를 남기지 않는다고 하네요.
<Seony> 그래서 그냥 비번 바로 넣어서 실행하게 했습니다. ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 속도문제도 해결됐나요?
<Seony> 네. 4700개 넣는데 2초 조금 안걸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그럼 제대로 됐네요 :)
<Seony> 넵
<yemharc> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/564341_269685856482456_1575263118_n.jpg
<yemharc> 부서지지 않은게 신기하네요;;
<Seony> 실물이에요?
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래픽인줄 알았어요
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 일본에서 AS해달라고 스토어에 가져온 물건이라네요
<Seony> 어떻게 해야 저렇게 만들 수 있는지, 저렇게 만든게 더 대단한 능력인 거 같은데요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 그러게 말이죠;;
<Seony> 이번에 아이맥 수술하면서 처음 뜯어봤는데, 참 설계를 잘했다고 생각하는 부분이요... 팬 제외하고는 내부에 먼지가 하나도 없어요
<Seony> 5년이나 쓴 물건인데...
<yemharc> 실제 맥북도 그렇고 먼지가 잘 안 들어가는 구조라고는 하더라구요
<yemharc> 애초에 공기 흡입구가 어디인지부터가 미스테리라;;
<Seony> 맥북은 좀 그렇죠. 아이맥은 뒷면에 흡입구가 크게 있어요.
<Seony> 맥북 공기흡입구는 뒤에 까만색 플라스틱 부분이에요
<Seony> 이번에 gfxCardStatus 업글됐는데, 내장 그래픽 강제전환 기능은 삭제됐더라구요..
<yemharc> 그 모니터랑 접합부 말씀이신가요?
<Seony> 네
<yemharc> 어라....... 전 거기가 배출구인줄 알고 있었는데;;
<Seony> 아 그런가요?
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 되려 흡입구가 USB포트같은 것들에 구멍 뚫었다는 카더라 통신은 들었는데.....
<Seony> 근데, 거기가 흡입구라고 쳐도, 그러면 또 배출구는 어딘지 미스테리네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 실제 레티나북 광고에서 팬설계 부분 보면 공기가 그 모니터 연결부의 구멍으로 나가는 흐름도를 보여주거든요
<Seony> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 어쩌면 왼쪽에서 들어와서 오른쪽으로 나가는 구조일지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 이번에 아이클라우드의 성능과 활용폭이 대폭 상승하면서, 드랍박스 버리고 아이클라우드 유료결제 슬까 고민 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 이제 파일공유만 되면 될텐데 말이죠
<samahui> 휴대폰 교체해준다고 참 많이들 연락들 해대내요 아~ 귀찮아 ㅡㅡ;;
<yemharc> http://ecokil.tistory.com/124 별별 악세서리가 다 나오네요
<samahui> 안녕하세요.
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<yemharc> 한국엔 5 언제 나오려나아.......
<samahui> 당최 어떻게 전화번호를알고 계속 전화하는건지... 것도 교체할때 된건 어떻게 알고
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Seony> yemharc: 파일공유 할 수 있는 팁이 있잖아요
<yemharc> ?
<samahui> 5 생각보다 일찍 나오겠던데요
<yemharc> 있나요?
<Seony> 라이브러리 내에 있는 아이클라우드 폴더에 파일 넣으면 되지않을까요?
<yemharc> 그 도큐멘트 공유폴더 이용하는?
<Seony> 네. 그거 안되나요?
<yemharc> 해보질 않아서요;;
<Seony> 제가 맥이 2대니까 테스트해보고 알려드릴께요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그럼, 문서가 아니라 바이너리를 넣어봐야겠네요
<yemharc> 넵 :)
<Seony> yemharc: 잘 되네요
<yemharc> 오호
<yemharc> 아 근데......그럼 폰에서는.......열 일이 없겠군요
<Seony> 음... 그렇긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 드랍박스처럼 쓰기에는, 여기다 파일 올렸따가 전화기도 막 다운받으면 곤란할 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<yemharc> 글쎄요..... 다운은 둘째치고 열리긴 할까요
<samahui> 점심시간이네요 점심 맛나게 드세요.
<monos> 하이요
<yemharc> Seony: 계세요?
<Seony> 넵
<yemharc> 페럴8 온라인 업글은 안되나요?
<yemharc> 자꾸 패키지 보낼테니 주소 달라고 하네요
<Seony> 되는데요. 저도 온라인에서 다운로드해서 업글했어요
<Seony> 전 잠시 외출합니다.
<yemharc> 엉.... 그냥 패키지처럼 된거 업글로 구매하면 날아오는건가보네요
<Seony> 급하시면 아이메시지 주세요.
<yemharc> 넵
<monos> yemharc: 님
<monos> 하이요
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<monos> 혹시 시드롬 마운트 시킨거 계속 유지 하는방법 아세요?
<yemharc> 라이브에선 안돼요
<yemharc> 리붓하면 원래 설정으로 돌아갑니다
<monos> 시디 빼기만 하면 언 마운트 되네요
<monos> 다시 마운트 시키고 불편해 죽겠어요
<samahui> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtS52lqL5w&feature=g-logo-xit 레고로 공장시스템을 구축하는사람도 있군요
<monos> 하이요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 오늘 하루 허전 했는데 왜인가 했는데. 이거였군요.ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> Seony: 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> mageia가 우분투를 제쳤네요.
<razGon_web> http://ditrowatch.com
<razGon_web> http://distrowatch.com/
<Seony> 비 데비안 계열이 우분투를 제친건 처음인 거 같네요
<Seony> 빤짝 인기가 아닐까 조심스럽게 추측해봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 프랑스에서 abuse하는 건 아닌지 모르겠네요.
<razGon_web> 아직 민트가 있으니...
<razGon_web> 뭐 잘 버티겠죠.ㅎ
<Seony> 일단 저는 RPM 자체가 불편하다고 생각해서..
<razGon_web> 저는 쓰지도 않아서요.ㅎ
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ~!~! ^^
<yemharc> 후으......
<yemharc> 안드로이드는 리눅스가 아니여.........
<razGon_web> yemharc: 당연히죠.
<sungyo> hello!
<sungyo> imsu님 오랜만에 뵙네요!
<sungyo> 다크서클님은 작업중이신가요?
<sungyo> Seony님은 학업 끝내고 들어오신건가요?
<sungyo> yemharc님, 이번 발표해주신 검색방법에 관한 내용 유투브를 통해 너무 잘 보았습니다.
<Seony> 저는 작업 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 웹사이트 제작 수주 받았거든요..
<sungyo> 오호, 그러셨군요.
<yemharc> sungyo: 으잉...감사합니다 ㅇㅅㅇ
<yemharc> razGon_web: 대부분의 제조사가 커펌에 대해서 "권장안함" 정도로 끝나고 "커펌하면 AS는 안돼요" 인데
<yemharc> 삼성은 커펌에 대해서는 "금지" 커펌하면 "유상 AS도 안돼요"
<sungyo> 커펌시 유상도 안받아준다는건가요?
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<yemharc> 네
<yemharc> 그리고 커널(zImage) 플래싱을 하면 카운트까지 남깁니다
<yemharc> ........
<yemharc> 참 정성이에요
<sungyo> ㅡ,.ㅡ
<sungyo> 건들질 못하네요.ㅠ.ㅠ
<sungyo> 아, yemharc님 여쭤보고 싶은게 있었는데요.
<yemharc> ?
<sungyo> 포럼 오프모임에서 나눠보고싶은 주제가 있으면
<sungyo> 어느분과 대화를 나누면 좋을까요?
<yemharc> 발표하시게요?
<sungyo> 나누보고싶은 재미있는 생각이 있어서요.
<yemharc> 그러니까 발표하시겠다는거죠?
<sungyo> 예.
<yemharc> 그건 포럼 관리자인 drake님이랑 상의하시면 됩니다
<sungyo> 드레이크님을 거치면 되는거군요, 그분께서 발표내용을 검토하신 뒤 괜찮다 싶으면 발표해도 되는거죠?
<yemharc> 아뇨 검토나 그런건 없고요;;
<yemharc> 발표할게요! 신청 -> 접수 -> 오프모임 공지에 등록
<yemharc> 이 끝입니다
<yemharc> ......
<yemharc> 무슨 학술단체같은게 아니니까요
<yemharc> 그냥 원하는 주제로 원하는거 하시면 됩니다
<yemharc> 윈도우 활용팁 같은거 해도 상관없어요
<sungyo> 그리고 나서 내용이 쓰레기여서 공감대 형성이 안되면...ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아, 컴퓨터의 실질적인 활용에 관한 내용은 아닌데요.
<sungyo> 컴퓨터에 대한 이야기라, 이렇게 이해해보면 좋을거 같아서요.
<yemharc> 지금 10월달은 발표자가 다 찼답니다
<yemharc> 11월은 자리가 있다네요
<sungyo> 아직은 제가 시험이 있어서요,
<sungyo> 12월이나 1월쯤에 말씀드려봐야 겠어요.
<sungyo> 암튼, 방법을 일러주셔서 감사합니다.^^
<yemharc> 아무때나 시간 나실때 드레이크님께 말하시면 되요
<sungyo> 넵.^^
<yemharc> 요즘은 IRC는 잘 안계시고 포럼에서 쪽지 보내거나, 아니면 그냥 저한테 말해주시면 전해드릴게요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 유튜브 발표물 주소 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9msZxze0WY 이거 맞죠?
<sungyo> 아. 네. 그리고 사실 오프에서는 제가 한번도 나타난적이 없어서
<yemharc> razGon_web: 넵 맞습니다
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ yemharc 님 으로 적으면 검색되던데요.
<sungyo> 가서 먼저 인사도 드리고 얼굴도 익히고, 대화도 하면서 천천히 해봐야겠어요.
<yemharc> 애초에 제 닉이 지금까지 한번도 겹치는걸 본적이 없어서요
<yemharc> sungyo: 시간될때 오프모임 한번 오세요 ㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 그래야죠.
<razGon_web> yemharc: 오우... 미남이시네요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<sungyo> 시험 끝나고 출몰할려구요, 이젠 저도 리눅스 유저니까요.
<yemharc> 오프는 그렇게 딱딱한 모임이 아니라 원래 취지가 "다같이 모여 술한잔 하자"거든요
<yemharc> 그래서 초반의 세미나 발표는 사실 부수적인.........(어?!)
<sungyo> 아 어쪄죠? 저는 술은 못하는데...ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<yemharc> 술은 강요 안합니다 :)
<razGon_web> 제 닉은 러시아랑 동유럽쪽에 가까워서요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그쪽에 겹치더군요.ㅋ
<sungyo> 나중에 시험 끝나고 오프에 인사드리러 한번 갈께요.^^
<yemharc> 드실분은 드시고 안드시는 분은 안드시고, 어차피 끝나는 시간 맞춰서 저녁식사랑 겸하는거거든요
<sungyo> 이전에 제가 쓰던 아이디가 loscane 였는데, 핫메일에서만들어  MSN메신저에서 사용하다가 지운적이 있거든요.
<sungyo> 그런데 어느날, 갑자기 제 이전 아이디로 접속하는게 뜨는거에요.+_+
<sungyo> 유럽쪽이였나? 그쪽에서 제가 없앤 아이디를 등록해서 쓰고 있더라구요. 좀 놀랬어요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저도 몇년전은 없었는데.
<razGon_web> 지금은 다 점령당했습니다.
<sungyo> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 그렇긴 해도 아직까지는 잘 겹치진 않더라구요. 지금은 또 바꿨어요. 전화상으로 어르신들께 불러드리기가 어려워서요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ 이런것도 있네요...
<razGon_web> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1PRw6_J-UE&feature=relmfu
<razGon_web> 고객응대법.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 아웅.. 나도 서울에 있었으면 발표하고 싶네요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<sungyo> 아 혹시, 발표시에 파워포인트 말고 화이트보드 사용도 가능한가요?
<yemharc> 형식은 자유입니다
<sungyo> 헤헷, 제가 나중에 재미있게 준비해서 한번 들고 가볼께요.
<sungyo> 시험 잘 치르고서는 좋은 결과 가지고선 당당히 오프에 나가 인사드려야겠어요.ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 또 놀러오겠습니다.^^
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다. 있다뵈요
<Seony> 이특 군대가는군요 ㅎ
<yemharc> 퇴근합니다 :)
<DarkCircle> 퇴근시간만 되면 조용해지는 분투방
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 다들 집에서까지 컴퓨터를 하고싶지 않으신듯 싶네요
<DarkCircle> Seony / (_ _ ) 넙죽
<Seony> DarkCircle: 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 뭐 사정이 그렇기도 할지도 모르죠
<Seony> 친한 동생 하나가 아이리버에서 일하는데, 퇴근하면 컴퓨터는 아예 쳐다도 안본다네요
<DarkCircle> 갑과의 이벤트로 집에 늦게 들어간다든가 ...
<DarkCircle> 아니면 집에 잠깐 들렀다가 어딜 나갈 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 컴보단 TV가 재밌어서 TV로 갈 수도 있고
<DarkCircle> 뭐 경우의 수는 많군요 크크
<Seony> 컴퓨터 옆에 TV를 놓거나, 컴퓨터에 TV카드 고고씽 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 아이리버라 ... 아이나비랑 잠시 햇갈렸네요
<DarkCircle> 아이나비는 공밀레 집합소인데 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 얘기들어보니까, 거기 사원 복지가 좋더라구요
<DarkCircle> 복지는 음 모르겠고 일이 좀 프로세스가 개판이어서요
<DarkCircle> 골때리는 케이스가 의외로 많 (..)
<Seony> 그렇군요...
<DarkCircle> git나 svn을 쓰면 되는데 릴리즈 관리는 메일링 리스트에 폴더처럼 만들어두고 거기에다가 사내 메일이랑 섞어서
<DarkCircle> ...
<DarkCircle> 메일을 한참 뒤져야 릴리즈 리비전이 나온다는군요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 아웃룩을 그런데다 쓴다고 하는 (...)
<DarkCircle> 그리고 요새 젠투방 규정이 바뀌었더군요 가면 갈수록 염통을 쪼이는 느낌 ...
<DarkCircle> Welcome to #gentoo || Acceptable Usage Policy @ http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/irc.xml || Keep the language clean || Google is your friend || No bots or scripts that talk || Turn off public away messages || More than three lines to #flood or a pastebin service, no spam!
<Seony> 엄청 까탈스럽네요
<Seony> 워낙 유동인구가 많으니 그럴 수 있다는 생각도 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 다섯줄을 세줄로 줄여버리고 말을 줄이고 등 ... 뭐 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 이건 멍청한 질문을 하지 말라는 얘기나 비슷 ㄱ-;
<DarkCircle> 초보자라면 멍청한 질문이 언제든지 가능한데 그것조차도 입을 봉해버리려는 것 같네요
<Seony> 그 정도는 구글에서 먼저 알아보고와라 이거죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 여기 방도 그런 정책을 쓰면 아마 정나미가 떨어져서 다들 안들어오려고 할 것 같네요 ㄱ-;;
<Seony> 여기는 사람이 많이 없잖아요 ㅋ
<Seony> 하루에 수백명씩 들락날락하는 곳이라면 저 정도 빡빡하게 굴어줘야죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 여기 방은 다른 채널처럼 뭔가 상주하는 인원도 별로 없는 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 많은곳은 70~80명 막 이런데
<DarkCircle> 한국의 한계인가 =3
<Seony> 그만큼 한국에서 리눅스의 인기가 어느정도인지 실감할 수 있는거죠 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 초등학교 때부터 빡센 리눅스를 배우고 대학교 와서 윈도우즈와 맥OS를 쓰게 해도 나쁘지 않은데
<DarkCircle> 고물자동차로 면허를 따고 초호화 저연비 고급 자동차를 몰고 다니는거랑 비슷
<Seony> 우리나라가 MS에 심하게 종속적인 것도 그렇지만, MS부터가 일단 영향력이 너무 크니 어쩔 수 없죠...
<Seony> 미국만 해도 초중고에서 MS-Office 위주로 가르치니까, Libre Office를 써보라고 권할 수도 없구요..
<DarkCircle> 하긴 그렇긴 하네요. 유럽계신분 여기 안계시려나 ..
<DarkCircle> 유럽에서는 요새 어떻게 가르치는지 ..
<DarkCircle> 영국에는 음 제가 중학교 3학년때 들었던 얘긴데
<DarkCircle> 그때 우리나라에 MMX 이런거 쓸때였거든요
<DarkCircle> 근데 영국 초중등학교 가면 386으로 PC사용법 가르친다고 (...)
<DarkCircle> 물론 MS-DOS랑 윈도우즈 3.1을 썼다고 들었어요
<Seony> 폐기대상을 학교에다... ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 교육용으로 쓸건데 최신 기술로 대단한 프로그램을 만들 것도 아니니까 당시로선 그정도라도 충분하다 라고 생각했는가봐요
<razGon_Xch2> 아~!! 진짜!!
<razGon_Xch2> 미치겠습니다!!
<razGon_Xch2> 혹시 아이패드 백라이트 나가면 그거 고치는 방법 없을까요?
<razGon_Xch2> 패널을 다 갈아야 되나요?
<DarkCircle> 네 패널에 패키지셋으로 묶여있어서 패널을 다 갈아야 됩니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 가격이 얼마나 나올까요? 서비스센터/사설. 비교해서요
<DarkCircle> 글쎄요 아마 흠 ... 아이패드라고 했으니 단가가 한 100만원 가까이 나오지 않을까 싶은데
<DarkCircle> 뉴 아이패드가 아니라 그냥 아이패드라고 하신다면 조금 싸게 나올 수도 있습니다.
<DarkCircle> 물론 장담할 수는 없어요.
<DarkCircle> 4인치 디스플레이만 해도 생산 단가가 몇년전만 해도 30만원이었거든요
<razGon_Xch2> 허걱.
<DarkCircle> 최근 올라온 글을 잠시 인용하자면 아이패드 2는 공식적으로 38만 5천원으로 공식비공식 수리센터 포함해서 굳었다고 하는군요.
<DarkCircle> 나머지 비용은 제조업체에서 리스크처리하는듯.
<razGon_Xch2> 헉ㄱ..
<razGon_Xch2> 후..
<DarkCircle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ybWJo7sRjPY
<razGon_Xch2> 차라리 새거를 사라 이말이군요.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 제 노트북 예전에 디스플레이 박살나서 200만원 들어갔던걸 떠올리면
<DarkCircle> 그래도 흠 그정도면 생각보다 싼 편이라고 말씀드릴 수가 있겠군요
<razGon_Xch2> ㅠ.ㅠ
<DarkCircle> 저 디스플레이가 그냥 디스플레이가 아니라 백라이트랑 터치모듈이 결합된 "모듈" 이거든요
<DarkCircle> 노트북 디스플레이는 백라이트만 붙어있었고 터치모듈을 비싸서 결합도 못했는데 그거 교체수리비용이 200만원쯤 들어갔어요
<razGon_Xch2> 일단은 한 40만원은 생각해야 겠군요.ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 사설 수리 센터는 13만원 나오네요.
<Seony> 근데 그게 왜 갑자기 그렇게 됐어요?
<razGon_Xch2> 아이가 패드들고 튀다가 떨어뜨렸어요
<razGon_Xch2> 백라이트가 나갔습니다.ㅠㅍ
<Seony> 아이가.... 역시 아이가 다룰 물건이기에는 너무 고가네요.
<razGon_Xch2> 그래서 중국산 안드로이드 패드 사려고 하는 이유가 그런이유ㅜ입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 넷북보다 싸야 한다가 지론입니다.
<razGon_Xch2> 게다가 제가 험하게 다루는 편이라서요.
<razGon_Xch2> 가격은 비싸면 솔직히 넘 부담되다보니 신주가 되는 편이에요
<Seony> 저도 좀 험하게 다루는 편이긴 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 뭐 아이패드가 현지에서는 아주 비싼 물건은 아니라서..
<Seony> 그렇다고 막 던지진 않아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 억울한게 백라이트만 가서요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 저도 막 던지지 않죠..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 읽어볼만한 글이네요 http://www.ohmynews.com/NWS_Web/View/at_pg.aspx?CNTN_CD=A0001782024&CMPT_CD=P0000
<Seony> 기자가 아예 대놓고 "광고주 눈치 안보고 가감없이 말하려고 한다"라고... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_Xch2> 액정은 한 23만원이 나오는군요...ㅠ
<razGon_Xch2> 삼성이 비방광고 하는거가 자기네가 기술력이 낮아서 나는 거라고 하는 거죠.
<razGon_Xch2> 그럴필요가 없는데 말이죠.
<Seony> 취침. 내일 뵈요
<markers> 안녕하세요
<kkimlabs> 면접본뒤로 리쿠르터한테 첨으로 답장이 왔는데 I will be in touch with you as soon as I can with "next steps". 라네요 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 거의 붙은건가!!!
<markers> 같이 일하고 싶다는건가요 ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎ next steps라고 하는거 보면
<kkimlabs> 설마 떨어질거같은데 next steps라고는 안하겠죠???
<kkimlabs> 합격됫으면좋겠당 엉엉엉
<markers> ㄷㄷㄷ
<markers> 좋으시겟네용 ㅎㅎㅎ
<markers> 아 외쿡도 나가고 싶고 취업도 해야되고 ㅋㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 엔지니어는
<kkimlabs> 미국나가는게 갑인듯 대우에서..
<markers> 이상하네; 왜 데몬툴즈에서 가상디스크가 생성이 안되지;
<razGon_web> 우울한 아침입니다.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<Seony> 안녕하세요. 왜 우울하세요?
<razGon_web> Seony: 아이패드 백라이트만 나갔는데. 패널 바꿔야 된다고 생각하니 속쓰려서요.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<razGon_web> 많게는 30만원 나오는데. 그럴거면 뉴아이패드가 더나을 듯 싶어요..ㅠ
<Seony> 뉴아이패드는 지금 한국에서 얼마에요?
<razGon_web> 32기가 64만원가량 합니다.
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요. 저는 16기가만 해도 충분해서 16기가만 쓰긴하지만...
<razGon_web> 아이패드2 중고가가 20여만원해요.
<Seony> 레티나가 아니니까 싸네요
<razGon_web> 그렇네요.
<razGon_web> 미국에서 뉴아이패드 얼마에요?
<Seony> 32rlrkdy?
<Seony> 기가요?
<Seony> 와이파이만 되는 모델은 32기가에 $600 입니다.
<Seony> 제 한달치 방세의 1/3 가격 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 다 그렇죠.
<razGon_web> 600이면 한국이 더싼거네요.
<razGon_web> 거기에 세금 합치면 더 되죠?
<Seony> 네. 한국에서도 와이파이 모델은 계약 같은거 없죠?
<razGon_web> 아이패드2는 얼마나되려나요?
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 그냥 기기 사는 거에요
<Seony> 아이패드 2 와이파이 16기가 모델이 $400 이에요
<razGon_web> ㅎㄷㄷㄷㄷ
<Seony> 근데 이건 애플스토어 가격이니까, 2 살려면 중고 사야죠
<razGon_web> 거의 안떨어 졌네요.
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 원래 아이폰/패드는 구 버전도 그렇게 많이 싸게 안해줘요
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 결국은 새거사라... 이거군요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 아오.... 안에 전구 넣고 싶네요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 그것만 해도 좋아지는데..ㅠ
<Seony> 이번 일로, 자녀분꺼는 안드로이드 싼거 사주고 razgon님은 아이폰 쓰세요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드는 kpug.kr에서 표준 안드로이드 패드 나오는 데 그거 구입하려구요.
<razGon_web> 저는 아이패드 써야죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 안드로이드 폰 옵티머스 LTE2 3개월 약정 남았어요. 할부원금 3만원.ㅋ
<Seony> 흐...
<Seony> 저는 수업 끝나서 집으로 갑니다 30분 이따 뵈요
<razGon_web> 옙
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-26
<Seony> 30분도 안되서 집에 왔네 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 리하이요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 뉴아이패드가 무거워서 그거 개량한 패드가 애플에서 나온다던데. 그게 사실인지요?
<razGon_web> 뉴아이패드인데 패널무게를 완벽히 해서 나온다고 해서요.
<Seony> 크기가 줄어들리는 없을 것 같구요, 무게라면 그럴 수도 있겠죠.
<Seony> 늘 그렇지만, 애플의 제품은 나와봐야 알지, 소문만으로는 절대 알 수 없죠..
<razGon_web> 그렇군요.
<razGon_web> 이번 테러를 당하면서 너무 비싸면 싼값에 기계값을 넘기고 뉴아이패드로 갈아타는 모드도 생각을 해보았습니다만... 그건 꿈일뿐.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 아이패드2만으로도 그렇게 불편함은 못느끼겠더라구요.
<Seony> 애플제품이 그게 장점이면서 단점이라고 볼 수 잇는게, 구제품을 써도 불편함을 못느낀다는 거거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> razGon_web, 근데, 신형을 써보는 순간 생각이 달라지게 됩니다...
<razGon_web> 그렇겠죠.
<razGon_web> 레티나 디스플레이의 좋은 점이 고해상도와 밝은 화면이더군요.
<Seony> 그것 뿐만 아니라 전체적인 하드웨어의 성능도 훨씬 뛰어나죠...
<razGon_web> 특히 한글 활자가 잘표현되서 마치 책읽는 듯한 느낌이라고 하더군요. 게다가 쿼드코어죠.
<razGon_web> 단지 무거운게 문제죠.
<Seony> 아 그런가요? 저는 아이패드 초기모델을 갖고있다보니까, 신형은 전부 다 가볍더라구요 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 크기나 다른 점은 변화가 없다는 점도 좋은점이죠. 기존 케이스가 적용되니.
<razGon_web> 뉴아이패드 가지고 있는 저희 동료의사가 있는데요. 들어보면 이게 뉴인지 2인지 압니다.
<razGon_web> 아이패드2는 정말 명작인건 너무나 인정합니다. 그렇지만, 이번 iOS6에서 유투브 앱이 없는건...ㅋ
<Seony> 유튜브에서 자체적으로 만든 앱이 더 좋다던데요
<razGon_web> 그거 말고 자잘한 문제는 나오는건 당연하겠죠. 어쩌면.
<razGon_web> 예 아이폰은 그게 좋은데. 아이패드에서는 아직 안나왔습니다.
<Seony> 아 그래요? 그건 또 몰랐네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 일단은 뉴아이패드는 독서용으로 구입해보는 것을 조금은 생각해보려구요.
<Seony> 전 유튜브는 컴퓨터로만 보거든요...
<razGon_web> 저도 찾아보았는데. 없어서 보니깐 그렇더군요.
<razGon_web> 저희는 애들이 유투브로 꼬리물기 보기가 특기..
<razGon_web> 이번도 그게 문제...ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 마음이 아픕니다.ㅠ
<Seony> 근데 어차피 유튜브는 사파리에서도 바로 볼 수 있을껄요
<razGon_web> 그렇긴 한데 완벽한 풀화면을 사파리에서 제공하지 않더군요.
<razGon_web> 탭부분은 남겨 놓더라구요.
<Seony> 아... 그런 문제가 있었군요...
<razGon_web> 근데 확실히 느끼는 건 전송속도는 비약적으로 빨라진거 같습니다.
<razGon_web> 망의 문제도 있었지만, 유투브 보다 보면 인기가요는 못들었거든요.
<Seony> 그렇군요... 저는 애플제품만 쓰면서도 정작 유튜브니 하는 것들은 아예 쓰질 않아서 전혀 모르고 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 모바일 기기랑 맥이랑 더 잘붙어서 요즘은 재밌습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 잘만하면 드랍박스도 필요없어질 것 같아요
<Seony> 아이폰으로 사진 찍으면 알아서 맥에도 복사되니까 사진관리 따로 할 필요도 없고, 폰에서 저장한 문서들도 맥에 다 저장되구요..
<razGon_web> 근데 아쉬운건 사설로된 file sever에서는 업로드가 안되는 거 같아요.ㅠ
<razGon_web> ajaxplorer에 복사가 안됩니다..ㅠ
<markers> 후아
<markers> 랩실에 컴퓨터 하루종일 켜 둘수 있으니 되게 좋네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 원격으로도 접속할수 잇어서 행복행복 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 원격의 묘미를 아는 군요.ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<markers> 여기 계시는 박사님이 vpn 설정해주셔서 그거가지고 하는데 집에서만 하라고 해서 ㅎㅎㅎ;
<razGon_web> vpn설정을 좀 해야 되는데...
<Seony> vpn은 그냥 매뉴얼보고 따라하면 쉬워요.
<razGon_web> 공부하기가 그렇고 귀찮아요..ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 만들어둔 매뉴얼이 있으니 혹시 필요하시면 말씀을...
<razGon_web> 오웅~!
<Seony> 물론 제가 보는 용도로 만든거라 간단하게 적혀있습니다..
<razGon_web> 영어만 아니면 환영입니다.ㅎ
<Seony> 잠시만요. 한글로 적어둔게 맞나볼께요
<razGon_web> 링크 고고싱~!ㅎ ^^;
<Seony> 데본씽크에 넣어놔서.. ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 허거거.
<Seony> 몇줄 안되네요. 그냥 여기다 붙여도 될 듯 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 예 감사합니다.
<razGon_web> 에버노트 고고싱~!
<Seony> http://pastie.org/4803250
<Seony> 음... 한글이 깨지네요
<Seony> 에버노트는 비회원도 글 올릴 수 있어요?
<markers> 회원이 되어야 쓸수 있지 않나요?
<markers> 2GB 무료로 주고 나머지는 돈 내야되던데
<Seony> 아.. 그렇군요. 에버노트를 한 번도 써보질 않아서요...
<razGon_web> 제가 스크랩하는거죠.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 근데 한글이 깨지는 군요.
<Seony> 필요하시면 말씀하세요. 내용이 길지않아서 아무데나 보내드려도 될 거 같아요
<razGon_web> dPq
<razGon_web> 예ㅃ
<razGon_web> 옙
<razGon_web> 제가 나중에 말씀드릴께요.ㅎ
<Seony> 넵
<hellohi> 안녕하세요~!
<hellohi> 질문이 하나 있는데요. 버츄얼 박스 안에서 윈도우7 설치후 팟플레이어로 동영상을 재생해봤는데요. 소리만 들리고 화면은 그냥 하얀 화면만 나오네요.. 다른플레이어를 설치해봐도 똑같구요. 해결 방법 아시는 분 있나요??ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 헉..
<razGon_web> 나가셔버렸네.
<razGon_web> 답변할려 했는데.
<razGon_web> 원격에서 본거 아닌가 물어보고.
<razGon_web> 코덱 설치가 제대로 되었는지 확인.
<razGon_web> 레티나 안드로이드 패드가 나온답니다. 9인치짜리.
<razGon_web> 중국산 패드라서.ㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 30만원이하라네요.
<razGon_web> 이런거 사야지..
<razGon_web> 아이패드2는 수리 맞기고.
<razGon_web> 중고로 나중에 팔고 뉴아이패드나오면 사야 겟습니다.
<razGon_web> 원래는 딸을 위해서 모디안이라는 조그만 자판형 PDA 보관했는데. 이제는 그런거 쓸필요가 없네요.
<razGon_web> 일기 그거로 쓰라고 하려했는데. 기술은 너무 앞으로 갔다는...
<razGon_web> 모셔 놓았다가 나중에 가보로 남겨야 겠네요.ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 제가 두려워 하는건 소비보다는 창조를 원해서 자판형 PDA를 쓰라고 하려는 것이였어요.
<razGon_web> 어찌보면 저도 그렇지만, 저의 세대부터 창조보다는 소비에 좀더 중점을 맞춘 생활을 하고 있지 않은가 생각되서요.
<Seony> 그렇기도 하지만, 애플에서 말하길 아이패드는 철저히 소비지향적인 제품이라고 했었죠
<razGon_web> 이미 있는 기술과 지식을 습득하기도 바쁜 상황인데 무언가 만들어 내는 것에 익숙하지 않다면 창조의 아픔도 모를듯합니다.
<razGon_web> 그렇겠죠. 입력자를 최소화시킨건 정보의 열람에 중점을 맞춘것이니 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 저부터 일기쓰는 거 연습해야 겠습니다.
<razGon_web> 제가 모디아에 일기를 쓰려구요.
<razGon_web> 아니면 구글다이어리에 일기를 쓰는게 좋겠군요.ㅎ
<razGon_web> 앞으로 제가 50년가량 산다치면 지금부터 글쓰면 나중에는 소설가 되겠네요.ㅋ
<Seony>  이젠 노트가 아닌 디지털 기계에 일기를 쓰는 시대가 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 저는 그게 좋아요.
<razGon_web> 악필입니다.
<Seony> 펜글씨를 정식교과과목으로 공부하지 못한 세대야 다들 악필이겠지만, 옛날에 제가 쓴글 보면 재밌던데요
<Seony> 아 저때는 글씨가 저랬었찌 하는... ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 서체학같은 것은 우리나라에서는 안배우겠죠?
<razGon_web> 아. 하긴 한자좀 갈켜야 하는데.
<razGon_web> 정확히는 간체.
<Seony> 서체학은 커녕 서예도 잘 안하잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그런가 갈켜줘야하는데.
<razGon_web> 저때는 디지탈을 배워야 하는데. 울아이들 때는 아날로그를 갈켜줘야 겠네요.
<razGon_web> 솔직히 인문학 공부좀 시켜야 하는데 말이죠.
<razGon_web> 보니깐 32기가 뉴아이패드가 73만원이군요.
<razGon_web> 그랬군요.
<razGon_web> 헐.
<razGon_web> 아이패드2와 뉴아이패드와 무게차이가 50g차이군요. 그정도는 느낄수 있군요.
<razGon_web> 퇴근합니다.
<Instant_Coffee> 안녕하세요 :)
<Instant_Coffee> 다름이 아니오라
<Instant_Coffee> 미드나잇 커맨더의 평선 4(편집) 주 텍스트에디터 연결을 어떻게 변경하는지 알 수 잇을가요
<Instant_Coffee> 현 nano로 되어있는걸 vi로 변경하고 싶은데 검색해도 쉽게 해결이 되지 않네요 ^^;
<DarkCircle> jangnan, (_ _ ) 너브죽
<jangnan> 올만임
<jangnan> 아얄씨 하는분들 좀있네요
<DarkCircle> 이 채널은 낮에 좀 있지 퇴근 시간만 되면 (...)
<DarkCircle> 암흑소굴같아요
<Instant_Coffee> 안녕하세요
<sungyo> Hello...! markers님 오랜만이시네요.
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<ong> 좋은아침이옵니다!
<razGon_web> 후... 잠오는 아침이군요.ㅎ
<ong> 저도..ㅜ오늘로 7일째 밤샘하고있네요..
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ong> 사는건 힘든거군요.....ㅠㅠ
<razGon_web> 저는 애들 땜시.
<razGon_web> ㅠ.ㅠ
<ong> 오오 아이들 ㅜㅜ
<ong> 한참 학교갈시간인가요?
<ong> 으으..절망적인 졸림이다...........5분만 자야겠네요
<ong> 그리고 영원히 돌아오지 못하였다..
<samahui> 안녕하세요 ^^
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> samahui: 안녕하세요?
<samahui> 네 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_web> 거리는 북적.
<razGon_web> 의원은 한가.
<razGon_web> 다들 바쁘시네요. 추석대목이라서
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-27
<samahui> 전 이번 프로젝트 추석전에 끝내놓으려고 밤셈하고 있는데도 안되네요
<samahui> 결국 다음주 화요일 휴가 계획에 차질이 올까 걱정중입니다.
<razGon_web> 역시 중추절.
<Seony> 추석이 며칠부터 며칠까지에요?
<samahui> 일요일이 추석 당일이고
<samahui> 토일월 연휴입니다.
<Seony> 7년의 저주가 아직 안풀렸군요...
<samahui> 즉 29,30, 1일이 연휴이고 추석은 30일 입니다.
<Seony> 저주 풀릴 때 되지 않았나요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 명절날이일요일과 겹쳐 휴가기간이 짧아지는 저주 말씀이지요?
<samahui> 다행이이번에는 수요일도 휴일인지라
<Seony> 네. 예전에 7년의 저주라면서 한창 떠들썩 했었죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 화요일만 월차나 휴가 내시면 연휴를 만끽하실수있습니다.
<samahui> 저처럼 ㅋ ㅋ ㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ 것두 짬밥에 밀리면 못내겠군요
<samahui> 다행이 15년차 팀장인지라 짬밥에서 안밀렸습니다 ^^;;
<Seony> 역시 쫄병은 어딜가나 쫄... ㅋ
<samahui> 점심 시간이다가오는군요. 즐거운 점심 시간 되세요 ^^
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 어서 오세요
<markers> 안녕하세요 ㅋ
<markers> 잠시 재접속좀 하겟습니다.
<razGon_Xch> 그가 왔네요.
<razGon_Xch> 에릭이 왔어요. 한국에.
<autowiz03> hi~
<razGon_web> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_web> 요즘 이게 이슈네요
<razGon_web> http://jwmx.tistory.com/2606
<Seony> 좋은 폰인가보군요
<razGon_web> 아니요.
<razGon_web> 핸폰이 아니라 이어폰요.ㅋ
<razGon_web> 옵티머스G에 들어가는 이어폰이 스펙상으로 10만원대 고품질 이어폰이라고 하더군요.
<razGon_web> 물론 LG샾에서 번들이어폰이 팝니다. 아~~주 비싼 18000원으로요.ㅎ
<Seony> 아... 이어폰...
<Seony> 그 이어폰 사서 아이폰에 꽂으면 되겠군요 ㅋ
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎ 그래서 질럿습니다.
<razGon_web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 2개를 질러서 하나는 저쓰고 하나는 장모님께.
<Seony> 터널형인가요?
<razGon_web> 터널요?
<razGon_web> 아! 예 일반 귀에다가 꼽는 겁니다.
<Seony> 생긴게 딱 터널형이네요
<bhs> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-28
<razGon_web> 옙
<samahui> ?
<yemharc> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> yemharc: 리하이요.
<Seony> 다들 날이 날이라 안오시는 건가요? ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 정말 조용하네요 퇴근 시간도 지났고
<DarkCircle> 전쟁이 시작된듯
<Seony> 그러게요
<Seony> 파이썬에서 제네레이터 사이즈 구하는 명령어가 없나보네요..
<Seony> 음... 아 루프는 돌리기 좀 거시기한데..
<DarkCircle> 제너레이터 길이를 구하시는건가요?
<Seony> 특정 폴더에 있는 파일들을 전부 제네레이터에 담았는데요, 몇개가 들어있는지를 미리 알아야해서요..
<DarkCircle> 아 길이가 아니라 갯수군요 -0-;
<Seony> 스택오버플로우 검색하니 전부 For문이네요..
<Seony> 그냥 해야겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 네 뭐 그런것 같아요
<Seony> 그런데, 명절인데 어디 안가시나봐요?
<DarkCircle> 아 참 iPhone에서 오디오 재생할 때 동일한 오디오 음원에 대해 압축률이 뭐가 더 좋나요?
<DarkCircle> 전 고향이 없고 ... (응?)
<DarkCircle> 집이 고향이라서요
<DarkCircle> (...)
<Seony> 아이폰이라면... 아무래도 AAC인가가 더 낫지않을까 싶네요
<DarkCircle> 큰집이라면 저번주에 이미 다녀왔어요
<DarkCircle> AAC하고 ALAC가 있는데
<Seony> 흐... 그렇군요.
<DarkCircle> mp3는 음질에 대해 너무 용량 의존성이 커서요 그건 좀 아닌듯 싶고
<DarkCircle> ALAC가 loseless인데 이놈이 좀 괜찮은거 같은데 comparison을 찾기가 쉽지 않네요
<Seony> 데이터 요금제만 괜찮으시면 서버에 mp3 플레이어를 돌리시는 것도 괜찮을 것 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 아 앱에 넣거나 스트리밍으로 넣으려고요
<Seony> 라즈곤님한테 받은 PHP로 만들어진 MP3 플레이어 하나 받았는데, 아이폰 사용자가 만든 거라서 아주 좋더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 오오! 서버에서 쏴주는건가보군요
<Seony> 네. 제껄로 한 번 보여드릴까요?
<DarkCircle> 킬로바이트 단위 트래픽이 문제긴 한데 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 네 일단 샘플 한번 볼 수 있을까요?
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/itunes/
<DarkCircle> 호오 ㄱ- ...
<DarkCircle> 굉장히 이쁘네요
<Seony> 제 경우는, 제 맥북 백업하는 파일서버에 위치한 iTunes 폴더에다 넣어버렸어요
<Seony> 네. 만드신 분이 아이폰 유저라... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 파폭에선 동작이 거시기한걸 보니 아이폰에서 동작하는건가보군요
<Seony> 일단, 크롬이랑 사파리에서는 잘되요.
<Seony> 그러고보니 파폭에서는 안봤네요.
<Seony> 이게, 아이폰에서 작동하는 걸로 만든거라 그럴 거에요
<Seony> 비번 거는 기능도 있는데, 전 그냥 .htaccess로 써요
<DarkCircle> 음 왜 그런지 이제 이해할거 같은데
<DarkCircle> 이거 웹킷 기반인가보군요
<Seony> 네. 크롬이랑 사파리랑 웹킷이죠.
<DarkCircle> 그러면 안드로이드에서도 동작할수도 잇겠군요
<DarkCircle> 시험해볼까
<DarkCircle> 안드로이드에서도 완벽하게 동작하는군요
<DarkCircle> (놀라워라아아아아아아 -0-)
<Seony> 근데 알고보니까, 원 제작자가 한국사람은 아니네요. 그냥 수정만...
<Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 파일 정보를 가져오는데 시간이 좀 걸리긴 하지만 아주 완벽하게 잘돌아갑니다.
<Seony> 제 서버라면, 집에 있는 거라서 인터넷이 좀 느릴 거에요.
<DarkCircle> 파일을 다 가져와서 재생하는건지도 모르겠네요
<Seony> 다 가져오는 건 아닐 거에요.
<Seony> 제가 밖에서 했을 때, 로딩시간이 몇초 밖에 안됐거든요
<DarkCircle> 아 이게 폰이 네트웍이 원래 좀 많이 느려요 :D
<DarkCircle> 11g인데 생각보다 아주 많이 ㄱ-
<DarkCircle> 일단 흠 용량 테스트를 시험해봐야겠 ㄱ-
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 일단 필요하실테니 소스코드 보내드릴께요. 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> 헛 (...) 감사합니다 :D
<Seony> 맥 있으시죠?
<Seony> 아이메시지 아이디 좀 알려주세요.
<DarkCircle> 맥은 VM에서 돌리고 있어요
<DarkCircle> 아이메시지를 쓰고 있긴 하던가 ㄱ-
<Seony> 아~ 그럼 다른 방법으로..
<DarkCircle> 잠시만요
<DarkCircle> 아이메시지는 뭘로 받으면 되나요?
<Seony> http://jswlinux.com/jplayerphp_v2.1.zip
<Seony> 아이메시지는... 그냥 맥OSX에 통합되어있는 거라서요...
<DarkCircle> 근데 어디서 불러오는건지 그걸 모르겠더군요
<Seony> 아이클라우드 계정 등록하면, (아이폰-아이패드-맥) 이렇게 통합되서 다른 유저랑 대화가 가능하죠...
<Seony> 아... 그게 그냥 Message라는 앱에 있어요
<DarkCircle> 아이클라우드 계정은 아직 가입을 안한거 같은
<DarkCircle> 데
<Seony> 다운 다 받으시면 말씀해주세요.
<DarkCircle> 다운은 순식간이더군요 크크
<DarkCircle> 아 여기 iChat 이건가요?
<Seony> 아이폰 쓰시는데 아이클라우드 안쓰세요?
<Seony> 아 네 iChat. 근데 산사자 이전 버전은 iMessage 지원 안될 거에요...
<Seony> 일단 그럼 다운 다 받으셨으니 저는 파일을 삭제하겠씁니다 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 넵
<Seony> 음악이 들어있는 폴더에 jplayerPHP.php 파일이 위치하면 됩니다.
<DarkCircle> 헐 무지 단순하군요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 그걸 찾아다가 디렉터리를 싹 뒤져서 링크해주는가보네요
<Seony> 네. 정말 아무 것도 손 안대고 바로 쓸 수 있어서 좋더라구요
<kkimlabs> 저 취직된거같아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 구글본사 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저번에 인터뷰 본데가 구글이었어요?
<Seony> 오오... 가문의 영광...
<Seony> 초천재이셨었군요..
<Seony> 일단 먼저 축하드립니다.
<Seony> 정말 "짱"이십니다 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 오오!
<DarkCircle> 구글 본사!
<harddd> 안녕하세요. 죄송하지만 제 하드 상태좀 봐주시겠어요 hd tune으로 검사를 해봤는데 health 탭에서 노란 줄 부분이 나와서요.  아시는 분 한번 봐주시겠어요?ㅠ 스샷입니다.  http://i50.tinypic.com/mu7p8l.jpg
<Seony> Warning이 아니라 OK라서 신경 안쓰셔도 될 것 같은데요...
<Seony> http://www.overclock.net/t/1273262/spin-retry-count-hdtune
<harddd> 아아아..
<harddd> 그렇군요 다행이네요 고맙습니다..!!
<Seony> 자러갑니다
<DarkCircle> oming - -)m 꾸욱~*
<oming> ggg
<oming> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<DarkCircle> 추석이 되니 무지 조용하네요
<oming> 추석인데 어디안가세요?
<razGon_web> kkimlabs: 안녕하세요? play google!
<kkimlabs> 넹안녕하세여 ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 먼저 축하드립니다.
<kkimlabs> 네 고마워요~
<razGon_web> 부럽습니다.
<razGon_web> 에릭과 같은 회사...ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> ^^;;;
<kkimlabs> 면접문제들이 뭐 넘사벽 이런건 아니더라구요
<kkimlabs> 6개월마다 도전할수있는데 왠만한분들은 3~4번하면 통과 할 것 같은데
<kkimlabs> 아무리 많아도
<razGon_web> kkimlabs님을 스카웃하려고 회장이 움직이다.
<kkimlabs> ^^;;;;;
<razGon_web> 맞죠?
<kkimlabs> 머에여 그게 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 슈미트회장이 한국에 온게 넥7때문은 아니라고 하던데.
<kkimlabs> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 근데 전 사실 미국에있는게 함정 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_web> 누구 천거 하려고 삼국지에 ...
<razGon_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 아시아계 사람들이 많이 지원할거 같아요. 물론 인도나 싱가폴사람들이 더 많이 지원하겠지만요.
<razGon_web> 미국에 있으면....ㅎㄷㄷㄷ 할말 없네요.ㅋ
<kkimlabs> ^^;;;
<razGon_web> 구글 어느파트에 들어가실까요?
<kkimlabs> 뉴욕오피스랑 마운틴뷰오피스 가본 느낌엔
<kkimlabs> 음 백인이 그래도 젤 많더라구요
<kkimlabs> 파트는..
<razGon_web> 그렇죠. 유색인종은 뽑기엔 백인이 많죠.
<kkimlabs> 구글 채용 방식이.. 일단 일할 사람을 뽑고 그다음에 그사람이 가고싶은 팀에 넣어줘요
<kkimlabs> 그래서 제가 결정해야되요 이제 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러면 가고싶은 팀은요?
<kkimlabs> 일단 관심이 있는건 native client 쪽이나 뭐 그런건데
<razGon_web> 혹시 그러면 클라우드인가요?
<kkimlabs> 외부에 알려지지 않은 내부 프로젝트도 많으니 일단 꼼꼼히 체크해봐야겠어요
<razGon_web> 제가 이쪽전공이 아니라서요.
<kkimlabs> 음 네이티브클라이언트는 웹 페이지에서 C++ 프로그램을 돌리는거에요
<razGon_web> 아...
<kkimlabs> https://developers.google.com/native-client/sdk/examples
<kkimlabs> 재밌더라구요 ㅎ
<razGon_web> 그러면 어느 정도 관련성 있군요.
<razGon_web> 그러면 서버와 웹사이에 스트리밍을 하는 것좀 해결해 주세요.
<razGon_web> 영상물도 음향물도요.
<kkimlabs> 하하 ^^;;;;
<razGon_web> 롤모델은 사과사의 앱스토어에 oplayer입니다,
<razGon_web> 물론 안드로이에서도 가능한게. ES탐색기와 MX플레이어 이용하면 동영상 재생은 쉽습니다.
<kkimlabs> 네
<razGon_web> 문제는 아직 최적화중인듯한 느낌들죠.
<kkimlabs> 글쿤요.....
<razGon_web> 그리고 mp3는 아시겠지만, jplayerphp.
<razGon_web> 이게 가장 단순합니다. 최근 안드로이드 4.0부터는 안드로이드에서 되더군요. 근데 문제가 있어요. 제가 설정을 못해서 그런지. 백그라운드 뮤직이 안됩니다.
<kkimlabs> 흐음...
<razGon_web> 아이폰이나 아이패드는 웹페이지 로딩해놓구 다른 일해도 되는데. 마치 윈도에서 작업줄에 놓구 내리는 것처럼요.
<kkimlabs> 혹시 안드로이드폰 스펙이 딸리는건 아니구요?
<razGon_web> 크롬에서는 안됩니다. 기본 인터넷 폴더는 1곡만 되고요.
<kkimlabs> 아
<razGon_web> 옵티머스LTE2 나온지 3개월될겁니다.
<razGon_web> 잠시 만요.
<kkimlabs> 음 웹페이지 음악재생은 멀티태스킹할때 off 되게 되있나보네요
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-29
<razGon_web> 후.. 다시 왔습니다.
<razGon_web> 헉. 가버리셨네.. 모두.
<razGon_web> markers: ㅎㅎㅎ 서버켜놓구 가셨군요.ㅎ
<Seony> 다들 명절 쇠러 가신 건가요 ㅎㅎ
<AP> 전 집에만 있을거에요!
<kkimlabs> 저두요!
<kkimlabs> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> kkimlabs: 어제 메시지를 못보셨을텐데, 축하드려요. 가문의 영광 ㅋ
<kkimlabs> 아넹감사합니다 ㅋ
<Seony> 같은 챗방에 구글러가 계시다니 영광입니다 ㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 그냥 똑같은 프로그래먼데요 뭐
<Seony> 이 방에는 구글러에, 데프콘 2등하신 분에... ㅎㄷㄷ 하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 이번에 학교 전산실 어플라이했는데, 그거나 잘되길 바래야겠네요.
<kkimlabs> 음...
<Seony> 그냥 엉덩이 붙일 데만 있으면 망고땡인 Hawaiian life ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> ^^;;;;
<Seony> 저 내년에 L.A 놀러갈건데 그때 괜찮으시면 구글 구경 좀... ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 그럼요 얼마든지요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 감사합니다.
<kkimlabs> 저도 궁금하네요 제대로 안둘러봐서
<kkimlabs> 일 시작하는것도 12월이나 다 되서 할듯
<Seony> OPT 나와야 시작할 수 있잖아요
<kkimlabs> opt는 이미 나왔는데
<kkimlabs> 회사에서 최종오퍼나오고 싸인을 해야.
<Seony> 연봉협상도 하신거에요?
<kkimlabs> 지금은 그냥 hiring committee만 통과한 상태고, 연봉협상커미티, CEO결재 등이 남아잇어요
<kkimlabs> 합격만하고 연봉은 책정 안된상태
<Seony> 아... 그래도 즐거운 일만 남았꾼요.
<Seony> 소문으로는 구글 초봉이 8만부터라고 들었어요
<kkimlabs> 2년전 신입이 기본급 85k라고 들었는데
<Seony> 제가 들은 얘기가 오래된 얘기라... ㅎㅎ
<kkimlabs> 10%정도 일괄적으로 오른적이 한번 있고 제가 석사가지고있으니까 한 100k정도 되지 않을까 해요
<Seony> 음... 그렇겠네요. 근데 그 동네 물가랑 택스가 엄청나서... 아 뉴욕도 마찬가지겠네요
<kkimlabs> 머 그죠 쩝
<kkimlabs> 다행이라면 식비나 그런게 하나도 안나가서
<Seony> 뉴욕이나 SF에서는 100k 벌어도 남는게 없다고들 하는데, 정말 상상이 안가네요.
<kkimlabs> 그건 아마 모기지로 근사한 집 사고 4인가족이랑 살때 얘기일꺼에요
<Seony> 아... 그렇군요..
<kkimlabs> 저같이 싱글은 ㅎㅎㅎ 펑펑남을듯
<Seony> CA쪽은 교통범칙금이 정말 상상을 초월한 액수를 더 초월하더라구요.
<Seony> 무슨 주차위반딱지가 $1,000
<kkimlabs> 헐 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<kkimlabs> 미쳤네
<Seony> 뭐 왠만하면 $800 이상이더라구요.
<Seony> CA 주정부가 파산 직전이라니..
<kkimlabs> 아......
<Seony> 내년 회계년도를 버티기가 어렵다고는 하는데... 지켜봐야죠.
<kkimlabs> 정부가 빚더미라 그렇구나
<kkimlabs> ì°¸...
<kkimlabs> 정부가 파산하면 어떻게되는거죠?
<Seony> 연방정부 관리 하에 들어간다고는 해요. 뭐 무정부 상태의 폭동은 현실성 없는 이야기일 것 같아요 ㅎ
<Seony> 근데, 연방정부 관리 하에 들어간다고 해서 연방정부가 CA 전체를 커버할 능력은 안될테니까, 소방서랑 경찰서를 대폭 줄이겠죠.
<kkimlabs> 으음....
<Seony> 공립학교랑 선생숫자도 대폭 줄이고... 무쟈게 힘들어지죠
<Seony> 지금 CA 주정부 빚이, CA주 1년 예산의 몇배라고 하더라구요...
<Seony> 한 마디로 감당이 안되는 수준..
<kkimlabs> 쩝
<kkimlabs> 큰기업들도 많아서 세금 쭉쭉 걷힐텐데 뭔 관리를 그리 못했담
<DarkCircle> 취침모드 전용 아이디도 있군요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony^Zzz> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아주 옛날에 유행하던 irc 닉이었어요.
<Seony> 옛날 생각이 나서.... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> irc에도 유행이 있었다니 (먼먼산)
<DarkCircle> 음 애플 오디오 포맷을 쓰려고 했다가
<DarkCircle> 4분짜리가 8메가를 넘어버리는 바람에 쥐쥐
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 갖고계신 mp3가 많으시면, 그걸 전부 고음질로 바꿀 수 있는 팁도 있떠라구요... ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 음 고음질보단 용량이 문제예요 ... (덜덜)
<DarkCircle> 용량을 무조건 줄여야 하는 상황인지라 (...)
<DarkCircle> 리얼오디오 수준으로 줄였으면 좋겠는데
<DarkCircle> 들어보니까 완전 망크리
<DarkCircle> mp3가 압축률이 의외로 엄청 좋긴 하드라구요
<DarkCircle> 64k까지 줄여봤는데 이건 정말 사람으로서 할짓이 못되는듯 ㄱ-
<Seony> 글쵸. 괜히 널리 쓰이는 포맷이 아닌거 같아요
<Seony> 저는 그냥 포기했습니다 ㅎㅎ  듣고싶은건 다 넣어요 ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 그 iOS에 AVAudioPlayer있는데
<DarkCircle> 이놈 API성능 무지 좋더라구요
<Seony> 제목만 봐서는.. AV에서 오디오만 뽑아서 플레이 해주는듯하네요 ㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그게 AVFoundation이라는 프레임워크에서 제공하는 오디오/비디오 통합 API예요
<Seony> 얼마짜리에요?
<DarkCircle> 녹음하고 재생하고 뭐 이런건데 상당히 잘 만들어져 있더라구요
<DarkCircle> 아 XCode에 있어요
<DarkCircle> 그냥 프로젝트에 포함시켜서 짜면 되는
<Seony> 아... NS가 안붙은걸보니 그시절 API는 아닌가보군요
<DarkCircle> 네 꽤 최근에 나왔죠
<oming> ghrtl
<oming> 혹시 ydic 사용하고 계시는분 계신가요?
<AP> 오늘 무한도전 대박!
#ubuntu-ko 2012-09-30
<Seony> 조용하네요...
<Seony> 처갓댁에 전화 한 번 해드려야하는데...
<Seony> 와이프님 술드시러 가셔서... ㅎㅎ
<AP_> 최근에 우분투 12.04에서 업데이트 실패 뜨는분 없나요 ?ㅜㅜ
<AP_> system V utils 이 항목이 계속 실패떠서 안하고 있는데..
<kinampark> dd
<kinampark> 안녕하세요
<kinampark> 아무도안계신가요
<AP_> 여기 사람이 살고있어요~
<AP_> \ ´ ▽ ｀ /
<Seony^Zzz> ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> ssdfdfsss / yes. but do you have some question?
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-23
<samahui> 안녕하세요~~~
<samahui> 추석연휴는 잘 보내셨나요!~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐겁고 유익한 하루 되시고 새로운 한주의 시작 좋은 일들 가득하세요~ ^%^
<ahoops_> 좋은 아침입니다.
<autowiz2015> 좋은 점심 입니다...
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-24
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<samahui> 즐거운 하루 되세요
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-25
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-26
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침 입니다~~~ 오늘도 즐거운 하루 되세요
<Markers> 안녕하세요
<razGon_web> 하이요.ㅎ
<samahui> 안녕하세요~
<samahui> 오늘은 불금이군요~
<samahui> 오늘 하루도 즐거운 하루 되세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-27
<razGon_web> samahui: 오래간만입니다.ㅎ
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<samahui> 안녕하세요~ ^^
<samahui> 오래간만입니다
<samahui> 요즘 너무 바쁘네요 ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-28
<Seony> 몇분 안계시네요
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니당
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<ahoops_> Seony: 오랜만입니다.
<Seony> 넵.  제가 출장 다니느라 바빠서 요즘 못들어왔어요
<ahoops_> 네..바쁘면좋은거죠 ㅋ
<Seony> 한 2시간 후면 이제 하와이로 돌아갑니다
<Seony> 3주만에 일상으로 복귀하네요...
<ahoops_> 짐 어디신데요.
<Seony> 스위스에 있어요
<Seony> 여기도 날씨는 참 좋네요
<ahoops_> 날씨 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 저도 조만간 딴나라좀 갔다가 크리스마스때 다시 올까하고있어요.
<ahoops_> 너무 갖혀살았음
<Seony> 지금 여기 제네바 들어온지 5일째인데, 동양인 딱 한명 봤어요
<ahoops_> 오..그동네 좋군요.
<ahoops_> 딱 가면 말한마디 안하고 살수있을듯.
<Seony> 문제는, 영어가 안통해요
<ahoops_> 헐..
<ahoops_> 왜요
<Seony> 제네바는 불어 지역이거든요
<ahoops_> 멸망이군요.
<ahoops_> 그건 좀 에러;
<Seony> 전부다 프랑스어만 쓰고, 영어는 쉬운 단어조차 모르고...
<Seony> 스위스가 공용어가 3개라네요
<Seony> 독어 불어 이태리어
<ahoops_> 음 그런식이면 곤란..
<ahoops_> 어버버도 안통하면 곤란..
<ahoops_> 짐 공항이신가봐요?
<Seony> 아뇨 아직 호텔이에요
<Seony> 좀있다 샤워하고 택시타고 기차역 가서 기차 타고 공항 가야죠
<ahoops_> 아휴.
<ahoops_> 낼저녁에는 집에서 식사하실수있겠군요.
<Seony> 스위스 물가가 유럽에서 가장 비싸다는데, 저는 아무렇지 않은걸 보면 하와이가 비싸긴 비싼가봐요 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 얼마나 비싼거같아요?
<Seony> 음... 마트 구경을 전체적으로 잘 못해서 확실히는 모르겠는데요,
<Seony> 그냥 보통 초콜렛 하나에 $2 정도 하거든요
<Seony> 그 정도면 뭐...
<ahoops_> 조그만 스틱이요?
<Seony> 아뇨 조그만 스틱 정도는 아니구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 여권 정도 되는 사이즈?
<ahoops_> 흠.
<ahoops_> 먹을거는 먹을만해요?
<Seony> 아뇨.  정말 입에 안맞아요.  저도 어지간히 Westernized 됐다고 생각하는데도 안맞아요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 저는 끼니마다 김치 찾고, 꼭 한식 먹어야하고 그런 사람은 아니거든요
<Seony> 1주일 내내 김치 안먹고 사는 사람인데도...
<Seony> 한 며칠 속이 계속 안좋은게, 이게 속이 니글니글한 느낌 같아요.
<ahoops_> 전 하루에 한번은 김치 먹어야 사는 스타일에요 ㅠ
<Seony> 니글니글한 이 느낌은 한 10년만에 느끼는듯 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 그리고, 삼시세끼 내내 빵이 기본적으로 나오니까,
<Seony> 제가 빵을 무쟈게 좋아함에도 불구하고 이제는 지겨워요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 첨엔 저도 김치안먹고도 잘살았는데, 시간이 지날수록 김치를 찾게되는;;;
<Seony> 근데 샐러드랑 빵이 은근히 잘 어울리더라구요
<ahoops_> 그런 조합이 좋자나요..
<Seony> 샐러드 먹고 바닥에 남은 드레싱 소스를 빵으로 닦아서 먹던데, 은근히 맛있더라구요
<ahoops_> 전 절대로 안먹는게 스프..
<Seony> 서양사람들 먹는 스프가, 우리가 생각하는거랑은 좀 많이 다르죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일단 샐러리가 들어가서 냄새부터 좀 다르기도 하고...
<ahoops_> 맛종류색깔 등등과 무관하게 스프는 패스;;
<Seony> 그래도 클램차우더는 맛있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 딱 매뉴보고 이거이 스프블라블라면 걍 패스 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 클램차우더 스프랑 베이컨 포테이토 스프...
<ahoops_> 잘 찾으면 저도 입맛에 맞는걸 찾을수있을법도 한데.
<ahoops_> 죽도 아니고 이건 머..
<Seony> 앞으로 1시간 40분 후면 24시간 동안 공항-뱅기만 왔다갔다할텐데, 뭘로 끼니를 때울까 고민되네요
<Seony> 스프는, 죽이랑 다르게 스프 하나로 끼니를 때우는게 아니구요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 스프랑 다른걸 같이 먹는 거잖아요
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Seony> 예를 들면, 스프랑 샌드위치...
<ahoops_> 근데 그거이..
<ahoops_> 다른음식을 망침;
<Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> L.A 공항 도착할 때까지 쌀밥 구경은 하기 힘들테니, 서브웨이 파는데 있으면 그걸로 때워야겠네요
<ahoops_> 패스트푸드;
<Seony> 패스트푸드긴한데, 그래도 햄버거 보단 낫더라구요...
<ahoops_> 요즘..간단한 모바일페이지 만들고있는데.
<ahoops_> 검나 초심플한 툴없을려나요.
<ahoops_> jQuery mobile보다 더 심플한것요.
<Seony> 무슨 툴요?
<Seony> 아... 모바일 페이지 만드는 툴요?
<ahoops_> 인터페이스 라이블러리요. 네네
<Seony> 음... 프로그래밍 안한지 어언 6개월... ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 기능이 리스트조회, gps좌표만 서버전송..두개뿐이라;
<ahoops_> 직원한테 3가지 이상의 사고를 강제하면 이놈들이 퇴사를 하기때문에..
<ahoops_> 2가지 이상의 기능을 넣으면 안됨..
<Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ahoops_> 사는게 너무 틀려서 ㅠ
<ahoops_> 이놈들은 절대로 하루 마넌만 벌수있으면 그이상의 머리는 필요치 않는놈들 ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 그러다 돈 떨어지면 다시 오구요?
<ahoops_> 네네.
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 역시 생각이 너무 달라서, 거기는 사람 부리기가 참 힘들겠네요...
<ahoops_> 다시와서 잘일하는척하다가 역시 급여나가면 하루이틀은 무조건 결근 ㅠㅠ
<ahoops_> 쩔어요 아주.
<ahoops_> 사고를 강요하는건 포기했고 걍 제가 맞춰살라구요
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ  만약 쎄게 나가시면 어떻게 되요?  예를 들어서, 결근하면 짤리는걸로...
<ahoops_> 넌 생각하지마. 때가되면 그냥 버튼을 누르는거야. 그게 너의 일이야..이런식.
<ahoops_> 짤르는것도 두려워하지 않아요.
<ahoops_> 왜냐면 모든 업체가 필리피노한테는 마넌 이상을 절대로 안주기때문에 어차피 돈도 못벌지만.
<ahoops_> 일의 종류와 상관없이 일자리도 많거든요..
<Seony> 그렇군요
<Seony> 많이 짤리니까, 그만큼 일자리도 많겠죠 ㅋ
<ahoops_> 그니깐 걔네들도 걍 그냥 대충살고 업체들도 대충살고;;
<ahoops_> 네 이패턴은 절대 안변하는;;
<Seony> 그렇담, 필리핀은 적어도 향후 30년 간은 경쟁국가로 크긴 어렵겠군요
<ahoops_> 한국사람처럼 일해버리면..
<ahoops_> 진짜 대박인데..굶어죽을일이 없으니 일 절대안하죠.
<Seony> 어떻게 보면 부럽네요
<ahoops_> 자연환경자체는 참 대박인데..
<ahoops_> 의자 자체가 없다는게 함정;
<ahoops_> 옆집 처자가 오늘 옆나라 놀러간다고 아침에 꽃단장하고 나가던데 저도 가고싶네요.
<ahoops_> 한국여자인데..클럽죽돌이 ㅡㅡ; 오직 타겟은 백인남자;;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 이만 샤워하러 고고씽
<ahoops_> 네네
<ahoops_> 조심히 귀가하세요..
<ahoops_> 저도 철수.
<JSTaedev> 반갑습니다.
<JSTaedev_> 반갑습니다.
<razGon_Web> JSTaedev_: 오래간만이지만, 나는 집으로 가야 할듯.
<razGon_Web> 가서보삼.ㅋ
<JSTaedev_> razGon_Web: 어서어서 가세요~
<dakku> a16@a16-X130-X180-X330-X430:~$ sudo apt-get install navi
<dakku> navi install XX
<dakku> 우분투 나비 설치   안돼요
<dakku> Reading package lists... Done
<dakku> Reading package lists... Done
<dakku> Reading package lists... Done
<dakku> E: Unable to locate package navi
#ubuntu-ko 2013-09-29
<ahoops_> 좋은아침입니다.
<jasonjang> autowiz2015, R U busy?
<jasonjang> ?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-22
<orion203> Hi~
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<orion203> http://venturebeat.com/2014/09/21/how-to-hire-a-great-engineering-manager/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Venturebeat+%28VentureBeat%29
<myobot> [링크 제목] How to hire a great engineering manager | VentureBeat | Entrepreneur | by Juan Pablo Dellarroquelle, Medallia
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_, 안녕하세요? \
<razGon_MINILA> orion203, hi...!!
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<imsu> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> drake님 보신분
<imsu> 못봤네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 혹시 주말에 무료로 6~7명 정도 공간 제공해 주는 곳 있나요?
<bluedusk> 무료로 6~7명 제공해주는 공간만 필요하신거면
<bluedusk> 무슨 용도인데요?
<imsu> 그냥 토론장소 정도?
<imsu> 사업이나 이런건 아니구요
<imsu> 커피숍은 커피를 시켜야 하니까 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 걍 토론 장소정도면
<bluedusk> 저회회사 회의실 물어봐드릴까요?
<imsu> 으음? 주말인데 가능해요? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 대략 10명정도는 앉을수 있는데
<bluedusk> 주말이면
<bluedusk> 누군가 직원이 출근하겠죠?
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 그 누군가는 내가 될 확률이 높네
<bluedusk> -_-
<imsu> 오~ 더스크님이? ㅋㅋ
<imsu> 근데 주로 정기적으로 할것 같아서 ;;
<imsu> 주마다 ..ㅜ.ㅜ;
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 주마다 출근시키면 되죠
<bluedusk> 강제 출근
<imsu> 헐!?
<imsu> 가능하다면 해주시면 좋죠 뭐 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 근데 무슨 토론인가요? 저도 위에 이야기 하려면 자초지정을 설명해야 하니.;
<imsu> bluedusk: 으음;;;; 일단 보류 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<imsu> 죄송 ㅜ.ㅜ;;
<bluedusk> 죄송하실껏 까지야.;
<imsu> bluedusk: 으찌되었건 신경은 쓰게 하였으니 ㅜ.ㅜ;;;;
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 같이 c 공부할사람 없나요?
<imsu> bluedusk: 잉? 웬 C를? ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 저 잘몰라서
<imsu> bluedusk: 잉? 설마~~ ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> imsu, 저 컴맹에 아는게 없음요
<bluedusk> 일명 무쓸모 잉여인간이라고.;
<imsu> bluedusk: 헐? ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럴리가;; ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 저 컴맹이라고 예전에도 한번 말씀드렸는데
<bluedusk> 사실 예전엔 컴맹이 아니라고 생각했는데
<bluedusk> 지금 생각해보면 컴맹 맞는거 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 허기사 분야별로 컴맹은 많겠죠~! ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 그럼;; 저는 리눅스 컴맹~!~! ㅋㅋ
<jason-jang> imsu: 뻥까믄?
<jason-jang> 혼나요~
<imsu> jason-jang: 헐~! 저;;; 진짜 모르는데 ~ 아시면서 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> jason-jang: 닉네임 바꾸셨네요~! ㅎㅎ
<jason-jang> 버럭 !!
<jason-jang> 안바꿨어요. 마소 윈도에서 작업 걸은 것이 아직 안끝나서 우분투 진입을 못하고 있을 뿐요
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> JasonJang_, 이젠 업무하는데 윈도우 쓰라고 하면
<bluedusk> 못쓰겠어요
<bluedusk> 짱나서.;
<JasonJang_> ㅎㅎㅎ 회사에서 강제할 수 있나보죠?
<bluedusk> 글세요.. 저희회사는 강제하지는 않는데..
<Seony> JasonJang_: 툼레이더 다 보셨어요
<JasonJang_> 음 반이상 봤는데, 끝까지  다는 아직  못봤어요.
<bluedusk> 음
<Seony> 다 보시면, 제가 또 재밌는거 하나 알려드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 제가 만든 뉴스 트윗봇에 팔로워가 500명이 넘었네요..
<bluedusk> 개인적인 사정으로 봇 안돌린지도 꽤 됐는데.;
<JasonJang_> Seony 언제든 주세요. 지금도 좋고, .....잊지만 마시고...
<Seony> JasonJang_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEf88QyvzuE
<myobot> [링크 제목] Beyond Two Souls Movie 비욘드 투 소울즈 3시간 컷신 자체자막 720p 지원 - YouTube
<Seony> 어제 엔딩을 본건데, 너무 재밌게 했어요.
<Seony> 무려 엘렌 페이지가 직접 출연합니다
<JasonJang_> THX..... Seony
<bluedusk> 혹시
<bluedusk> 개인 사용자 대상으로 vdi 서비스 하는 곳 있나요?
<pchero> Seony: 뮤지컬 배우 엘렌 페이지요?
<Seony> 아뇨 영화배우요.  인셉션에 나왔던 그 배우
<pchero> 아
<razGon_MINILA> 하즈웰버전의 펜티엄은 듀얼모니터 못하나요?
<pchero> razGon_MINILA: 듀얼 모니터 지원은 씨퓨버전이랑은 상관없지 않나요..?
<razGon_MINILA> 펜티엄버전과 i코어랑은 그래픽이 다릅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 듀얼버젼은 i코어는 3모니터까지 짜내면 되는거 같은데. 펜티엄이 어떨지는ㄴ....
<Seony> 그건 펜티엄이라서 떨어지는게 아니라, 그래픽 칩셋이 떨어져서 그런거 같은데요
<Seony> 마이크로소프트 스토어에서, 엑박 360 갖다주면 $100 쳐준다네요
<Seony> 새거가 $399 인데, 장사가 어지간히 안되나보네요
<imsu> 뜨하 벌써 하루가 다 지나가네 ㅜ.ㅜ;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> Seony, 어짜피 펜티엄의 그래픽칲셋이 떨어지므로 기능하강이 있을거 같은데 듀얼은 되나 해서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 구글에 네이버에 물어봐도 그리답이 안나와서요
<Seony> 답이 안나올 수 밖에 없죠.  씨퓨가 처리하는 일이 아니니깐요...
<razGon_MINILA> 하스웰 펜티엄은 그래픽코어 내장되어 있어서요. 뭐라고 검색어로 하는게 좋을까요?
<Seony> d-sub 두 개 달린 메인보드로 검색하시면 되지않나 싶은데요
<Seony> 아.. 요즘은 d-sub 안쓰죠 참..
<Seony> 그냥 모니터 헤드 2개 이상 달린 메인보드..
<razGon_MINILA> dvi.hdmi
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 두개면 될거 같아서요
<razGon_MINILA> http://with.gsshop.com/prd/prd.gs?prdid=13679272&vodFlag=N
<myobot> [링크 제목] 당신의 가장 좋은 선택을 만듭니다. GS SHOP 레오폴드 FC660C 그레이. 한글/영문선택.염료승화방식각인. 정전용량 무접점 미니키보드. ALL PBT 키캡 레오폴드입점업체 리더스키
<razGon_MINILA> 못볼걸봣네요..ㅠㅠ
<imsu> 먼저 들어가 보겠사옵니다. ㅎㅎ 즐거운 하루 보내세요 ^^
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 맥북 프로 레티나 사신건가요?
<bluedusk> http://hengedocks.com/pages/vertical-macbook-air
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vertical Docking Station for the Macbook Air | Henge Docks
<bluedusk> 맥북도 없지만 이런건 땡기네요 ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 늦은 밤입니다.
<bluedusk> razGon_MBP, http://hengedocks.com/pages/vertical-macbook-air
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vertical Docking Station for the Macbook Air | Henge Docks
<bluedusk> 이런건 어떠세요?
<razGon_MBP> 좋네요.
<razGon_MBP> 다행이네요. 맥북프로로 도망나와서.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 근데 디스플레이가 어디로 빠지는지 봐야 겠네요.
<bluedusk> 맥프로 레티나 세요?
<razGon_MBP>  dp 포트카 아니라서요.
<razGon_MBP> 옙
<razGon_MBP> 13.3인치짜리요.
<razGon_MBP> 256기가 8기가램
<bluedusk> http://hengedocks.com/pages/vertical-macbook-pro-retina
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vertical Docking Station for the MacBook Pro with Retina Display | Henge Docks
<bluedusk> 넵 맥북 프로 레티나용이에요
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 다행이네요.
<razGon_MBP> 모니터가 맥용모니터라서.ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 포트가 뭐죠?
<JasonJang_> ?
<razGon_MBP> 아....ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 어짜피 맥용모니터 아니면 의미 없는 헨지독 아닌가요?
<razGon_MBP> GarlicChicken,  어서오세요
<razGon_MBP> 우분투설치만10번째.
<razGon_MBP>  xrdp 가 제대로 지원이 안되네요.ㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 이게 되면 저게 안되고..
<razGon_MBP> 코어로만 설치해서 그런가요?
<razGon_MBP> 리하이요
<lindol> hihi
<razGon_MBP> lindol,  저녁 맛잇게 드셨는지요?
<lindol> razGon_MBP, 네네 배부르게 먹었습니다. ^^
<lindol> 안녕하세요 ^^
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요/
<razGon_MBP> 월요일... 피곤해도 밤되면 마음이 안정됩니다만.... 무릎과 어깨가 무거운게 내일 비오려나봅니다.
<pchero> 어째 벌써 추워지네요..
<razGon_MBP> pchero,  그렇네요. 내일은 비도 많이 온다는데...
<DarkCircle> 갈릭치킨은 연구실건데 뭔가 내부에서 문제가 있나보네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-23
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 오랫만에 뵙는거 같네요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 개발...힘드네요.
<ipeter> 전 그나마 초짜라서 쉬운화면만 줬는데도 이러네요
<Work^Seony> 일이 많아서요? 아님 어려워서요?
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 재미있는 현상이 있었어요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 안녕하세요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_MINILA> 저희 집에 아이피티비가 있는데. 장모님께서 티비 잘안나온다는거에요.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 제가 가보면 잘나오더군요.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 알고보니 제 컴을 키면 잘나와요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 제집에 메인컴을 키면 화질이 바로 잡힘.
<Work^Seony> 전자파 같은 뭔가의 영향이 있나보네요
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요. ip주소끼리의 무슨 충돌이 있는거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 저희 집은 많이 꼬여있어요.
<Work^Seony> 제 예상으로는 dhcp에서 충돌이 나는게 아닌가 싶네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<samahui_TP> 벌써 점심때가 다되어 가는군요
<samahui_TP> 점심들 맛나게 드세요.
<jasonjang> 저도 dhcp 충돌 의심인데; 하지만 보통...*보통의 경우 충돌*이라면, 메인 컴'을 켰을 때  충돌이 일어나고, 끄면 충돌 요인이 제거되는 것인데....위 경우는 좀 특이하군요. 그렇다면, 충돌이 아니라 지정(=부여) 해제/누락 ??
<jasonjang> 즐 식사요~ samahui_TP
<PotatoGim> 맛점들 드세요~
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, samahui_TP 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요 ^^ 전 약속이 있어서 먼저 먹고 올께요. 즐겁고 맛난 점심들 하세요
<jasonjang> 본토? 대륙? 북반구에서는...확연한 가을이라고 이구동성~ 이더군요. Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> 하와이는 지금 더워 죽겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 다들 덥다고 난리에요
<jasonjang> 아주 조금 미안한 맘이...들랑 말랑...ㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 몇십년씩 사신 분들도, 올해는 좀 심하게 덥다고 하네요
<Work^Seony> 아... 중앙냉방으로 이사가고 싶네요...
<Work^Seony> 돈이가 해브노 해브노라서...
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아...우리나라는 개발일정이 느슨한데는 거의 없어요.
<ipeter> 거의 벼락치기 수준...허겁지겁이요
<ipeter> 그러다보니 일이없어도 일이 많아지고,
<ipeter> 실제로도 대부분이 일이 많기도 하구요
<Work^Seony> 그건 익히 들어 잘 알고있어요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 집에 맨날 밤 12시 가까이에 도착하고 주말에도 나가요..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 아는 사람들이 저만 보면 이민 상담 좀 해달라네요
<ipeter> 프로젝트 계약기간이 12월 5일까지인데, 인력이 더 투입될지, 아니면 프로젝트 계약기간이 늘어날지 모르겠습니다.
<ipeter> Work^Seony:ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 한국에 계신분들이요?
<Work^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 저도 해주세요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 머지않아 울나라 IT 인력들이 전부 해외로 빠져나갈 것 같네요
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 저도 가고싶어요
<ipeter> 시험이 10월 중순 말이네요.
<DarkCircle> 10년전에 매형 한분이 캐나다로 이민갔는데
<DarkCircle> 한국은 개차반이라 답이 없다고 ...
<DarkCircle> 무려 10년전에.
<ipeter> 지금도 뭐...
<Work^Seony> 오오...
<DarkCircle> 지금은 그때에 비하면
<ipeter> 딱히 달라진건 없는거 같지만
<Work^Seony> 지금은 더 답이 없죠
<DarkCircle> 달라졌긴 달라졌죠
<ipeter> 제가 경력끈이 짧은지라 함부로 말씀은 못드리겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 딱히 달라진게 없는게 아니라, 많이 달라졌죠.  더 나락으로 떨어졌잖아요
<ipeter> 아앜ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 똥의 농도가 짙어졌다는거 ...
<ipeter> 반전인가요?
<DarkCircle> 예전엔 손으로 똥을 만지면 냄새가 나는구나 정돈데
<DarkCircle> 지금은 손이 썩어서 잘라야 할 정도.
<Work^Seony> 요즘 음모론 사이트 같은데 보면, 언젠가 폭동 일어나지 않겠냐고 할 정돈데요..
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 이젠 카톡 같은 메신저도 검열한담서요?
<DarkCircle> 카톡은 이미 옛날부터 ...
<Work^Seony> 그건 몰래 한거지만, 이젠 아예 대놓고 하겠단 거잖아요
<DarkCircle> 검열 한다고 하는게 그래도 아무나 막 하는게 아니라 대상은 일부 정해져 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 제 생각엔, 키워드 걸어놓고 검색되면 검열하는게 아닐까 싶은데요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 책좀 사야겠네요.
<ipeter> 회사에서 자기개발비 나오는데
<ipeter> 책이나 사 봐야겠네요
<ipeter> 혹시 하둡관련 추천책 있으신가요?
<Work^Seony> 하둡은 제가 다루는 영역이 아니니 패스~
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 아니면 클라우드기반 책이요...?
<ipeter> 한달 5만원 지원이니 10만원어치는 사보려구요
<Work^Seony> 클라우드 기반이라는게, 하둡이랑 오픈스택이랑은 완전히 다른거잖아요
<ipeter> 50%지원이거든요
<ipeter> 뭐 상관없습니다.
<ipeter> 닥치는대로 배워야해서요.
<ipeter> 어짜피 오픈스택도 언젠가는 배워야할것을....ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그래도, 프로그래밍 하시는 분이 네트워킹만 파고들 순 없을텐데요..
<ipeter> 뭐 이리저리 알아보고 공부해봐야겠네요..ㅠ
<ipeter> 배울것 천지입니다.
<ipeter> 여기와서 제 지식이 백짓장인지 알게되었습니다..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 지금 이것저것 다 하시기에는 시간낭비일 수도 있어요.  주력 분야를 더 파고드시는게 좋아요
<ipeter> 네네
<ipeter> 새겨듣겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> 제가 최근에 산 책이 http://jpub.tistory.com/432
<myobot> [링크 제목] 제이펍의 참 똑똑한 2비트 책 이야기 :: 인프라/네트워크 엔지니어를 위한 네트워크 이해 및 설계 가이드
<Work^Seony> 이거에요.
<Work^Seony> 페이지 맨 아래 보시면, 샘플 pdf 파일이 있는데, 받아서 읽어보세요.
<Work^Seony> 오픈스택 하시려면, 이런 종류의 지식이 있으셔야해요.  그러니까, 지금 하는 일하고는 전혀 안맞으실 거에요...
<jasonjang> THX, Work^Seony
<Work^Seony> jasonjang, ipeter, 샘플만 읽어봣는데 책이 꽤 괜찮더라구요
<Work^Seony> 더워서 집에 가기가 싫네요
<jasonjang> @yesterD, Beyond the two souls~ 잘 봤어요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 어떠셨어요?
<jasonjang> 끝 얘기"를 사용자가 지정할 수 있나봐요?! 음...독특했죠. 왜 '끈'이 있나~ 싶었더니, 그래야 껨 하는 사람의...머...그런게 있을 듯....상상이 되더라고요. ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 사용자가 어떤 것을 선택하느냐에 따라 결말이 좀 달라요
<Work^Seony> 엘렌 페이지의 삶이 너무 기구하지 않아요? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 너무 불쌍해서 겜하다가 너무 몰입되더라구요...
<jasonjang> 그러게 그래 보였어요. 느낌에? ㅋ ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 히, 딱 1번 울었다우.
<jasonjang> <--- 내 그런 명도 있어요.
<jasonjang> ë©´
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 에이든의 실체를 알고나서 진짜 쇼킹했었어요..
<samahui_TP> 쌍둥이!!!
<samahui_TP> 스포하면 안되겠죠 ㅋ
<jasonjang> 되여
<jasonjang> ㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> !!
<bluedusk_x200> 굳모닝 에브리원!!
<samahui_TP> 굿모닝은 좀 지난거 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> samahui_TP: 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk_x200> 아 그렇군요. 안녕하세요 (__)
<samahui_TP> x200을 사용하시는가보군요. x220까지는 TP의 냄세가 나서 좋아라하죠 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 책 추천 고맙습니다.
<samahui_TP> ipeter:네, 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 밥도 배불리 먹었겠다. 이제 본격적으로다가 일을 해볼까 싶네요
<samahui_TP> 오후 시간도 즐겁게들 보내세요 ~~`
<samahui_TP> 전 일 좀 하다 나중에 다시 올께요
<ipeter> Seony: 책 추천 고맙습니다..
<ipeter> 저도 일하러 좀 잠수좀 탈께요!
<Seony> 우연히 본 산수가 갑자기 해깔리게 하네요..
<Seony> 6/2(1+2) 이게 답이 1일까요 9일까요
<jasonjang> 2( 사이는 ?
<Seony> 아무 것도 안적혀있어요.  그러니까 곱하기.
<bluedusk_x200> 1 인데요.;
<bluedusk_x200> 음?
<bluedusk_x200> 어.;
<jasonjang> 9
<Seony> ㅋㅋ 제가 불 붙였군요
<bluedusk_x200> 그럼 33이겠네요..;
<bluedusk_x200> 왜 난 나눴지.;
<Seony> 저는 사실 6/2(1+2) - 6/2(3) = 6/6 = 1로 풀었거든요
<Seony> 근데, 계산기는 9라고 대답하네요
<Seony> 근데 황당한게, 유튜브랑 구글에서 이 식을 검색하면 참 많이 나온다는 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 심지어 스택오버플로우에까지 질문이 올라올 정도로 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 연산 순위가 (괄호 최우선) 그후 *,/ 는 좌-->우 순서쟎아요?!
<Seony> 네 맞아요
<Seony> 괄호를 먼저 계산하고나면 곱셈/나눗셈 우선으로 좌-우가 맞죠...
<Seony> 어떻게 보면 2(3)을 먼저 계산하는게 실수였던 거였어요
<jasonjang> 프로그램 언어에 따라 예외가 있나요?
<Seony> 이건 프로그래밍 언어에 따라 좌우되는게 아니에요
<Seony> 수학의 기본이죠 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이렇게 말하는 저도 실수를... ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 그럼 시방 나를 산수 시험한 거 였오? 버럭 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아뇨 ㅎㅎ  첨엔 제가 1이 정답이라고 생각했는데, 검색해보니까 다들 9라고 하더라구요
<Seony> 이해가 안되다가, 방금 순서가 좌-우 라고 말씀하신 데에서 번쩍 했어요
<jasonjang> 좀 깊이 들어가면 한참 생각해야 하는 경우도 있긴 해요.
<Seony> 네
<jasonjang> btw Seony , 2 와 ( 사이 생략이 곱하기?   설명을 더 해줄 수 있어요? ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 티빙스틱을 사서 사용했는데. 괜찮네요.
<Seony> 설명이라기보단, 괄호에 붙는 곱하기는 생략할 수 있잖아요
<razGon_MINILA> 크롬 캐스트를 흉내냈는데. 컨텐츠면에서 괜찮아서 선방하네요.
<Seony> 고등학교 때 그렇게 배운거 같은데요
<jasonjang> 웃쒸....세대차? 먼 산~
<bluedusk_x200> ab+ac = a(b+c)
<bluedusk_x200> 이런거 말씀하시는거 같은디요
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋ 그리 보니...글쿤요.
<bluedusk_x200> 오오오오오
<bluedusk_x200> 오늘 한건 한건가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 아싸 ~!
<jasonjang> 예!! 당촘!
<bluedusk_x200> jasonjang, 감사합니다. (__)
<Seony> 오늘은 공부고 일이고 아무 것도 하기싫은 밤이네요
<razGon_MINILA> 월요일밤이 그렇죠뭐.ㅋ
<Seony> 그런가요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래요.
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 제가 한일은 컴으로 물건 주문한거. 그리고 맥북으로 카톡하면서 우분투 서버 설정해주는거에요.ㅋ
<Seony> 오늘 인터넷 뉴스에, 재벌들 탈세 의혹 있다면서, 하와이에 150만 달러짜리 초호화 별장을 구매했다더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Seony> 근데, 150만 달러짜리면 하와이에서는 그냥 서민입니다 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 전 워크샵 왔는데 강사는 일본인에 영어로 설명해주는데 보여주는 문서는 어디 논문같은걸..-_-;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> PT문화는 일본에서 나오지 않았나요?
<bluedusk_x200> razGon_MINILA,  어제 제가 보여드린 맥북 도킹 스테이션은 어떠신가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 미국에서 시작되었지...ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 좋죠.
<bluedusk_x200> 오오 그럼 하나 지르시는건가요??
<razGon_MINILA> 근데. 제가 맥모니터를 안쓰므로 패스.ㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 굳이 맥모니터 아니고 일반모니터여도 되요 +__+
<Seony> 일반 모니터도 맥북에 연결할 수 있는데요
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 hdmi케이블 하나면 일반모니터에 연결되는데 굳이 새울 필요없어요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 비싸요.. 13만원.
<razGon_MINILA> 애플샾에 아직 없죠?
<bluedusk_x200> 16만원짜리 키보드도 지르시면서.;
<razGon_MINILA> 그떈 제가 너무 어렷어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 겨울이 오고 있는데...
<razGon_MINILA> 키보드는 계속 쓰는건데. 맥북도크는 글쎼요.
<bluedusk_x200> 아 winter is coming ..;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 역시!!
<bluedusk_x200> 맥북 쓰시면 도크도 계속 쓰시지 않을까요?
<bluedusk_x200> Seony,  님 한테 여쭤봐야지
<bluedusk_x200> http://hengedocks.com/pages/vertical-macbook-air 이거 어떨까요??
<myobot> [링크 제목] Vertical Docking Station for the Macbook Air | Henge Docks
<Seony> 세로로 쓰는거네요
<Seony> 전 이거 말고 BookArc인가 하는거 썼었어요
<Seony> 근데, 맥북은 확실히 세워서 쓰는게 열 식히는데 효과가 있어요
<jasonjang> LYUSO_THINK, hi~
<LYUSO_THINK> jasonjang, 안녕하세요. =)
<bluedusk_x200> http://store.apple.com/kr/product/H4649ZM/A/twelve-south-bookarc-for-macbook-air-2nd-gen?fnode=7a8aab5648f48eb7807374f01c3517bd2235bf5facbbb236fc9e878b05204720c00fc732ccd2fddb98d284f369f89b81d89f06499f87662e0b764a1359ed1c8747ccc73d8ea3dc192c688346893bb57060cc134c7378fe0b0f7cc8b463d0aadf2a3010f69ecbfea865fbc9edb5ae1b81
<myobot> [링크 제목] Twelve South BookArc for MacBook Air (2nd Gen.) - Apple Store (한국)
<bluedusk_x200> 이거요??
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 도킹스테이션은 아니죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 맥북 스탠드가 집에 2개나 있는데, 맥북은 없다는 게 문제네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 도크가 왜 필요한지 의문이 갑니다.
<Seony> 필요없으시면 안사시는게 나아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 어댑터랑 전선을 정리해놓은 2차적인 단자의 역할 밖에 안하죠.
<Seony> 나중에 저처럼 맥북이 없어지면, 그것도 짐 되더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 게다가 맥북의 지금 포지션은 애매하더군요.
<bluedusk_x200> 음 전 아무래도 들고 다닐일이 많아서.. 사무실에서는 그냥 독에 꼽아서 큰모니터로 보고 외근 나갈땐 걍 뽑아서 맥북만 들고 나갈려고 생각중이거든요..
<Seony> 와이프께서 쓰시니 애매하죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그런식이라면 그렇죠.
<bluedusk_x200> 지금 놋북은 들고나갈때마다 선 다 뽑고 또 외근나가서 들어와서 선 다시 꼽고 하는것도 ..;
<razGon_MINILA> 와이프께서 간간히 쓰겠지만. 2년뒤에 제 아이가 쓸거 같아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴.. 그건 일이죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 이동이 생각보다 잖진 않아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 그래서 지름신이 안왔습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 좀더 지름이 오려면 독의 옆에 ubs허브기능이 있으면 매력적일듯해요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뭐 몇년뒤에 나오겠지만요.ㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 아 하긴 전  usb 허브가 별도로 있어서
<bluedusk_x200> 여튼 회사에서 구매했던 한성 노트북은 초기 불량으로 판정받아 환불 받기로 했구요
<bluedusk_x200> 다시 놋북 구매 품의 올려야 하는데 이번엔 진짜 맥북에어로 올릴려구요..
<Seony> 운명이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> 11인치랑 13인치 고민중인데 들고다니는거랑 가격이랑 생각해봐서는 11인치 살꺼 같아요..
<bluedusk_x200> osx 에는 terminator 가 없다는게 참 안타깝긴 한데.;
<Seony> 라즈곤님 구입하신 맥북이 와이프께서 쓰시는 것만 아니라면 데본씽크를 추천해드리고 싶은데, 개인 전용 맥북이 아니니 프로그램 추천이 어렵네요
<Seony> 터미네이터가 뭐하는 프로그램이에요?
<bluedusk_x200> native형태로 올릴수 있는건 테스트 해봤으니
<LYUSO_THINK> 도크라고 하니까 왠지 싱크패드의 그 도킹 스테이션이 생각나네요.
<bluedusk_x200> 뭐라고 해야 하죠.; 터미널 프로그램이에요 그 뭐시냐
<Seony> 말씀하시는 터미네이터가 그 멀티 터미널이라면, 맥에도 터미네이터 있는데요...
<bluedusk_x200> ㅇ_ㅇ
<bluedusk_x200>  Seony  근데 x11 에 의존적이라서 xquartz? 던가 그 툴 깔아야 하지 않나요?
<razGon_MINILA> 데본싱크가 자료 관리용 앱인가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 근데 찾아보면 비슷한 기능의 터미널은 있을거 같으니 그리 걱정은 안되요 ㅎ
<Seony> 깔아야되면 설치전에 물어봅니다
<Seony> 데본씽크는, 간단히 설명하자면 에버노트 같은 거에요
<Seony> 근데, 웹서비스가 아니라 설치형 프로그램이라 용량이 무제한이라는거죠
<Seony> 데본씽크는 자료관리 앱 중에서는 절대지존 절대강자라고 할 수 있죠
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Seony> 의사선생님들 중에서 데본 없으면 일 못한다는 분들 많아요
<razGon_MINILA> 절대 안되겠군요.
<Seony> PDF 수만개를 때려넣고 검색을 해도, 실시간으로 응답하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 마눌님꼐서 저를 사찰하시는데 쓰십니다.
<bluedusk_x200> 헐 .. 사찰.;; 마눌님..;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 그럴 때는 암호 걸린 가상 이미지를 생성해서,
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 거기다 전부 다 때려넣으시면 되요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 인터넷이 발달되서 좋은게 .
<razGon_MINILA> 다 분류해 놓았어요
<bluedusk_x200> 음 리눅스용은 있으려나.;
<Seony> 데본은 맥 온리에요
<bluedusk_x200> 괜찮아요
<bluedusk_x200> 저도 맥이 생길꺼에요 ^_^
<Seony> 문서자료가 많으시면 꼭 써보시라고 강추해드립니다
<Seony> 오만가지 기능들이 수두룩한데, 저는 활용을 잘 못하는 편이에요
<jasonjang> 완전 킬러 앱. 쩝
<Seony> 인터넷 기사 스크랩도 안할 뿐더러, 문서가 별로 없거든요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 와 저도 그런 거 써보면 좋을거같네요.
<bluedusk_x200> Seony,  전 정말 유용할꺼 같긴 하네요..;
<LYUSO_THINK> 스크랩하는 자료들이 엄청 많다보니까
<bluedusk_x200> 특히나 레드햇쪽 워크어라운드 문서들..ㅡㅡ;
<Seony> 인터넷 하다가 자료를 버튼 하나만 누르면 데본으로 알아서 스크랩을 해주는데요, 스크랩만 해주는게 아니라 문서에 있는 모든 단어를 인덱싱을 해서 분류를 해줘요
<Seony> 이게 어디에 속하는 문서인지를 지능적으로 판단하는 기능이 있다는데, 저는 잘 모르겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런 기능은 정말로 유용하네요. 분류는 음 ㅎㅎ.....
<bluedusk_x200> 요즘 사실 openbox 커스터마이징 해서 쓰는데
<bluedusk_x200> 이것도 잘 해서 쓰면 편하겐 하게네요
<Seony> 데본은, 파일들을 데이터베이스화 시켜서 관리를 해주거든요
<Seony> 그 데이터베이스를 여러 개 생성할 수 있고, 그것들을 한 번에 전부 로딩할 수도 있어요
<Seony> 저는 디비를 목적에 맞게 4개로 나눠놨고, 총 용량이 한 5기가는 되네요
<Seony> 갖고있는 문서랑 텍스트 파일들은 전부 다 때려넣었더니 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 자료의 홍수라고들 하는데 자료관리도 이제 별도 프로그램을 사용하긴 해야겠어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 에버노트 좋다고는 하지만, 실제로 찾아보는 논문들이나 설계들이나 그런것들은 결국엔 PDF 들이니...
<Seony> 에버노트는 pdf 안에 있는 단어들 검색 안되나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 검색은 되는데, 에버노트는 유상 상품을 사용하는 경우에도 클리핑 하다보면 어느세 1주일 치 용량을 다 쓴다거나 뭐 그래서...ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 아... 용량이 문제군요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 날마다 쏟아지는 신기술들을 보면 가슴이 두근두근 하는데 그걸 다 정리해내지 못하는 제 머리가 안타까운거겟죠. ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그런데 써니님은 서버 돌리실 때 전기요금이 얼마나 나오시나요? 저희는 8월 전기요금이 110$ 나왔습니다.
<Seony> 저는 서버만 돌리는게 아니라서 계산하기 좀 어려울 거 같은데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 네....... 린필드로 구성한 서버를 아톰이나 아니면 ARM 기반으로 내릴 까 고민이 들어서 그러고 있습니다.
<Seony> 근데 어디서 서버를 돌리시는데 달러로 내세요?
<LYUSO_THINK> KRW 114,000원이 나왔는데 보기 편하시라고 110$ 정도라 말씀드렸습니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 자택이죠......
<Seony> 아~
<Seony> 서버 하나만 돌리진 않으실테고...
<Seony> 저희집은, 데탑 2대, 노트북 3대, 모니터 3대, 티비 1대, 냉장고 2대, 선풍기 4대 정도가 거의 항상 돌아가거든요..
<Seony> $100 미만인거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 한국 전기요금이 비싼거려나요... 역시.......
<jasonjang> 예, 무척 비싼 편이죠
<jasonjang> 마침...전기 요금 계산 표 보고 있는 중였는데...6단계 누진제(최저 58원~ 최고 677원/키로와트)
<jasonjang> LYUSO_THINK, 뭐 어떤 다른 문제 있는 거 아닌가~ 검토해 봐봐요. 나는 보통 7만원 이하거든요.
<Seony> 전 집에 전기 과부하 걸려서 다운된 사건 때문에, 나름 맘먹고 구입한 제온 박은 서버는 셧다운 시켜놓은지 벌써 한달 됐습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 개발서버는 라즈베리파이로 돌리고, 티비 보는건 맥미니에 절전 10분 걸어놓고 쓰고있어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 저는 음 냉장고 1대 노트북 1대 라우터 2대 프린터 2대 서버 1대 작은 브라운관 TV 1대 끝입니다....
<Seony> 라우터는 전기 별로 안먹지않나요?  저는 라우터 2대에 스위치 3대 쓰는데, 얘네들은 아예 적지도 않았는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 가끔 즐기는 엑박, 플스, 여기에 전용 티비도 있는데 자주 키진 않고...
<LYUSO_THINK> 1대당 30W/10W/10W 먹네요. 집에 조명이 전부 LED 조명 8~10W 로 전면 교체를 해서인지......
<jasonjang> 머 문제 있는데요..... 냉장고 문 열어 놓는 것도 아니고...지역마다 전기료가 많이 다른가? 이해가 안되는 수준
<Seony> 누전의 가능성이 있지않을까요?
<Seony> 의외로 전기 새는 집이 많아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 음 누전은 제가 일단 전기관련 자격이 있다보니까 다 점검을 하는데 전기 누설은 아닙니다. 그거 방지하려고 계속 전선 공사도 하고 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 100V 에서 220V 로 배선교체없이 승압사업 할 때 승압된 그런 집이라서......
<jasonjang> 컹~ 전기 기술자 ~
<jasonjang> 아~
<Seony> 그럼 매달 나오는 전기요금표에서 사용량을 계산해보면 답이 나올 수 있겠네요...
<jasonjang> 그 트랜스 효율! ...아~ 의심되네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 트랜스는 사용안하고 있고 전력 사용량은 네 알고 있죠.
<jasonjang> 난 자격증은 없어도 전기(전자)로 밥 벌어 먹는데... 내가 봐도 수상해요. 웄쒸. 쓰지도 않는 트랜스, 아 내가 잘못 봤네요.
<jasonjang> 배선교체 없이 승압된 집"은 무관,
<LYUSO_THINK> 477 kwh 사용했네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 냉장고가 저기서 기저부하로 40kWh 를 소비하면 나머지가 실사용이라고 보면 딱 되는 편입니다.
<jasonjang> 난 정확히 360키로 66천원
<bluedusk_x200> gjf
<jasonjang> 참고로 제온 사용중
<bluedusk_x200> 헐 jasonjang 님 360kg 이나 나가시나요? 생각보다 많이 나가시는군요.;
<LYUSO_THINK> 이걸 어떻게 해야 200kWh 가지 내릴까 고민이네요.
<jasonjang> 다여트 중입니다, (말로만)
<LYUSO_THINK> 불을 안켜고 살아야할까...
<Seony> 근데 한 가지 이상한 게요, 제가 지금껏 가장 전기세를 많이 냈을 때 요금이 365kwh 쓴건데, 딱 봐도 저희집이 전기를 정말 많이 쓰는 것 같이 보이네요..
<jasonjang> 농담이지만, 귀가를 하지마요.
<bluedusk_x200> jasonjang, 하드웨어만 제공해주시면 제가 오픈스택 올려드릴께요
<jasonjang> 아~ ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ 대땅께
<Seony> 연습대상이 필요하시군요 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 헐 절 못믿으시나요!!
<bluedusk_x200> ..엌 들킨건가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 연습대상 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> 그게 아니라, 내가 뭣에 써요. ㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<bluedusk_x200> 인스턴스 하나당 10만원씩에 파세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘 그래서 한전 계량기 뒷단에다가 지멘스에서 나오는 전력분석기 하나 걸어볼 까 생각중이에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 돈이 안되면 LS 산전제품이라도 걸어보고 측정치 범위가 너무 다르게 나오면 클레임이 들어가야겠죠.
<Seony> 카톡 검열 뉴스 때문에 처음 들어본 메신저가 오늘 엄청난 다운로드를 기록했다네요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 텔레그램 이라고 하는 메신저이죠.
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 원래 앱제작의도가 러시아 검열을 피하기 위해서 만들었다니, 안정성은 충분히 검증됐겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 로씨야 애들 잡히면 끝이니 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 보안을 목적으로 한다면 사실 텔레그램보단 서버 자체에 남지 않는 P2P 방식의 DTH 네트워크를 타고 다니는 메신저들이 가장 강력하긴 하죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 텔레그램도 충분히 강력하긴 하지만요. ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 전 뭐 카톡으로 대화할 사람도 없거니와 거의 대화가 없으니...
<Seony> 카톡은 그냥 폼으로 깔아둔 앱! ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 내일은 오운클라우드 7 베타 클러스터링 테스트 시작해야겠네요
<Seony> 마음의 준비를 좀 해두고..
<LYUSO_THINK> owncloud 라 벌써 7 까지 올라갔군요. ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 네  커뮤니티 버전은 빨리 나오는데, 엔터프라이즈 버전은 좀 늦게 나와요
<Seony> 웃기는게, 엔터프라이즈라고해서 버그가 더 적지도 않다는 점...
<Seony> bluedusk_x200, 보통 웹 클러스터 구축할 때, 작은 사이즈 여러개랑 큰 사이즈 두어개 중 어떤게 더 성능에서 나을까요?
<Seony> 오픈스택 전문가로서 조언 좀 주세요
<Seony> 오픈스택이 짜증나는게, 오픈스택이라 이상한건지 원래 이상한건지, 하여간 운영해보면 뭔가 이상해요.  오운클라우드가 잘못한건가...
<LYUSO_THINK> 어 owncloud 가 오픈스택 기반이었군요.
<Seony> 아뇨아뇨
<Seony> 그건 아니구요,
<Seony> ownCloud는 그냥 PHP로 만들어진 웹사이트(?) 라고 보시면 되요
<Seony> 단지 전 그걸 오픈스택에서 돌려야한다는게 문제구요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그냥 웹 프론트엔드구나.....
<Seony> 오운클라우드가, php-db 사이의 커넥션과 연산을 수시로 해대는데 이게 부하가 상당하거든요
<Seony> 제가 볼 땐, 설계를 잘못한거 같아요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 파일 저널링을 위해서 DB에다가 때려넣는군요.
<Seony> 클라이언트들의 파일 변화를 체크하기 위해서, 그걸 주기적으로 서버의 디비를 조회해서 목록을 비교해요
<Seony> 어이가 없어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 심각하게 느려질텐데......;;
<Seony> 네 많이 느려요
<Seony> 근데, 이해가 안되는건 아니에요.
<Seony> 왜냐면, 파일이라는게 클라이언트에서 바뀔 수도 있지만, 웹사이트를 통한 서버에서 직접 수정되는 경우도 있다보니,
<Seony> 프로그램 입장에선 둘다 비교해야하거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇지요. 둘 다 바꾸어 주는게 맞죠.
<Seony> 네.  근데 문제는 그걸 주기적으로 php를 통해서 md5값을 수시로 체크하다보니,
<Seony> 한 유저가 2대의 클라이언트를 쓴다고 가정했을 때, 유저수가 100명이면 200대의 연결을 처리해야한다는 거에요..
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠..... 끔찍하네요.
<Seony> 더 이상한건, 저희 총 유저수가 400명 가량 되는데 실 유저는 반도 안되거든요.  그것도 제대로 처리가 안되요
<Seony> 무지 느려요
<bluedusk_x200> Seony, 전 전문가가 아니라서.; 일단 커넥션 자체는 크다고 늘어나는것이 아니니..;
<Seony> bluedusk_x200, 예를 들어서 flavor를 small 4대랑, large 2대 중에서 뭐가 더 나을까요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 왠지 느낌으로는 php 덕에 그런 느낌도 드는데.....
<Seony> 그래서 현재의 ownCloud 클러스터는 php-fpm만 별도로 5대를 굴려요...
<bluedusk_x200> Seony, 계산들어가는게 없으면 걍 4대 굴리는게 더 좋지 않을까요?
<Seony> 이번에 7 나오면서 클러스터를 재설계 할거거든요
<Seony> 큰거 두어대가 나을지, 작은거 여러대가 나을지 고민이에요
<Seony> 쉽게 말하자면,
<Seony> 8코어 씨퓨 2대를 돌릴 것인가, 2코어 8대를 돌린 것인가의 문제인거죠
<LYUSO_THINK> 요즘은 느낌이 작은거 여러대가 더 고른 운영 품질은 보장하는 느낌이에요.
<Seony> 음... 그런가요?
<bluedusk_x200> 실제 문제는 어느부분이 버틀넥인지를 파악하는게 .; 커넥션이 몰리는거 자체가 문제인건지.. 아님  owncloud 에서 쓰이는 php가 연산이 느린건지..
<razGon_MINILA> 오운 클라우드는 어중간한 자세로 문제.
<Seony> 유저 데이터를 NFS로 돌리긴 하는데./..
<LYUSO_THINK> 메인프레임 1대를 쓸꺼냐 x86 서버 400대를 돌릴꺼냐 요런 느낌이랑 비슷한데
<Seony> bluedusk_x200, 혹시 오픈스택 자체에서 제공하는 로드밸런서 테스트 해보셨어요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 서비스품질은 작은거 여러개가 가장 나은 느낌이에요.
<bluedusk_x200> Seony, 아뇨 테스트 해볼데가 없어요.;
<Seony> 음...
<Seony> 현재는 Nginx로 로드밸런싱을 하고있긴한데,
<Seony> 오픈스택 자체에서 로드밸런싱을 제공해주거든요..
<bluedusk_x200>  Seony 트레픽이 몰려서 느리는거면 네트웍 설계만 잘 해도 괜찮아 질꺼 같은데요
<bluedusk_x200> 트레픽이 없는데 응답이 느린거라면
<bluedusk_x200> 응답이 어느부분에서 느린건지.. 디비 쿼리가 늦게 날라오는지 ..
<bluedusk_x200> 아니면 음.;
<LYUSO_THINK> owncloud 가 DB를 과도하게 의존게 만든게 문제같은데......
<Seony> 내가 이래서 오운클라우드 그렇게 바꾸자고 건의했는데...
<Seony> 전 사수가 독일사람이라 지네 나라에서 만든 프로그램 밀어줄 생각인지...
<bluedusk_x200> 오오
<bluedusk_x200> 전 사수 그만둔거 아니였나요?
<Seony> 그만두긴했는데, 기존에 구축해둔 게 있으니까 쉽게 바꾸질 못하는거죠
<bluedusk_x200> owncloud를 대체할만한 솔루션이 마땅한게 있긴 한가요?
<Seony> SeaFile요
<Seony> 파이썬으로 만들어진건데, 오운클라우드만큼 복잡한 공유를 지원해요
<Seony> 오운클라우드의 장점이, 정말 복잡한 수준의 파일 공유가 가능하거든요
<LYUSO_THINK> 중국에서 만들어진 바로 그거군요.
<bluedusk_x200> 저희 회사도 ownclodue 생각해봤다가 그냥 문서는 dms로 가고 기타 파일들은 걍 윈도우 공유 기반으로 갈꺼 같읃네요..;
<Seony> 네 만들긴 중국에서 만들었는데, 지금은 독일에서 기술지원이랑 마케팅을 해줘요
<Seony> 게다가 심지어 저는 오운클라우드에서 제공하는 API로, 앱까지 제작했어요
<Seony> 이 상황에서 오운클라우드가 하도 짜증나니까 SeaFile로 바꾸자고 몇 번 얘기했죠..
<Seony> CIFS, S3, NFS 등등 왠만한 프로토콜은 다 써야하는 상황이고, 오운클라우드는 분명 다 된다고 적혀있는데 막상 해보면 잘 안되요
<Seony> 제가 진짜 맥을 사랑하는 맥빠지만, 시스템 어드민 종사자 입장으로 말씀드리면 애플은 진짜 짜증나요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk_x200> -ㅅ-
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥......ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 컴퓨터들을 LDAP으로 묶는 것부터가 이미 맥은 거의 불가능이구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> CIFS도 이상한 버전을 써서, 맥 서버에서 제공하는 프로토콜은 이상하게 잘 안붙어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 곤란하겠네요......
<Seony> 욕 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 학교에서는 조낸 욕하고, 집에서는 알럽맥 ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 그러고보니 써니님 회사의 맥 사용자들은 디자이너쪽이 많으신가요 아니면 개발부서가 많으신가요??
<Seony> 디자이너 개발자 구분없이 다 맥 쓰는거 같은데요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하..... 한국 실정하고는 다르네요.
<Seony> 문서 작업 많이 하는 직원들만 윈도우 쓰는거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> OMV와 같은 것으로 좋은거 있을까요?
<Seony> 나머진 맥 아니면 우분투
<LYUSO_THINK> 대체로 그러한 문제들 때문에 디자인팀이나 그런 경우엔 gateway 단위로 맥 네트워크랑 기타 네트워크를 분리하곤 해야죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 해야죠. -> 하죠.
<Seony> 그래서 저희는 서버는 우분투로 통일했어요
<Seony> 멀티미디어 취급하는 부서가 있는데, 거기 관리자들이 맥서버만 쓰다보니 그쪽 파일서버에 붙어야할 일이 있거든요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 그렇죠.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥프로가 잘 나온다곤 하는데 맥프로 성능 이슈가 생각보다 심한가봐요.
<Seony> 어떤 부분에서요?
<bluedusk_x200> >>ㅑ
<LYUSO_THINK> 방열성능이 많이 낮아서 스로틀링이 수시로 걸린다고.......
<Seony> 아 네... 애초에 팬 하나로 그 많은 TDP를 다 식히겠다는 것부터가 좀 말이 안되긴 하죠
<Seony> 부품도 뭐 놋북 부품도 아니고 데탑 부품들만 들어갔구요...
<Seony> 게다가 팬 최고속도도 1200rpm으로 제한이 걸려있는 상태이고..
<bluedusk_x200> 그거 발열 때문에 원통형 디자인 한거 아니였나요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 95~℃ 넘다보니까
<Seony> 네 그렇긴한데, 그게 실제로 돌려보면 생각보다 발열이 심하다고 해요
<Seony> 일단 제 경우는 씨퓨랑 그래픽코어 전부 다 풀로 돌려본 적이 없어서 모르겠지만, 씨퓨만 풀로 쓰는 경우에는 괜찮았어요
<LYUSO_THINK> 실제로 상부에 뭐 올려두면 거의 다 익어버린다고......
<Seony> 씨퓨 온도가 60도를 넘는 일이 거의 없을 정도에요
<Seony> 그래픽이나 영상 작업하는 사람들처럼 그래픽 코어 2개에 씨퓨까지 풀로 쓰는 곳이라면 아마 문제가 될 거에요
<LYUSO_THINK> E5 2967 CPU 만 돌려도 90도를 넘어선다던데......
<Seony> 2967이면... 숫자로만 봐서는 몸값이 어마어마해보이네요
<LYUSO_THINK> 2967v2 까지 올릴 수 있습니다.
<bluedusk_x200> 그나저나 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWQZNXEKkaU 이 쿨러는 왜 상용화 안되나요? 혹시 아시는분 계신가요?
<myobot> [링크 제목] Sandia Cooler - YouTube
<LYUSO_THINK> 저거같은 경우는 엄청나게 정밀한, 적어도 하드디스크 헤드와 플레터 사이의 거리 수준으로 정밀하게 상부 방열판이랑 하부 집열부가 거리해야 하는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 그게 너무너무 어렵죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 컨셉 자체는 회전 방열판이 그 자체를 팬으로 하면서 아래쪽 헤트 스프레더와 아주 미세한 거리로 띄워지며 공기를 통한 유체 베어링의 형성, 그 유체에 의한 열전도를 목적으로 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 거리가 좁아질수록 열전도율은 증가하는데, 그럴수록 제작이 어려워집니다.
<jasonjang> 노 브러시, 노 휀, 노 전기'로 된 순동 수세미 방열판이...곧 상용화 될꺼래요.
<jasonjang> 지금 킥스타터 자금 모집중인 것 같던데...@독일
<Seony> 그거 봤어요 수세미 방열판
<Seony> 그거 꽤 좋을 거 같던데요
<LYUSO_THINK> 표면적을 넓히는 건 좋은데...... 수세미 전체에 열이 잘 전해져야 할텐데 그게 걱정이죠.
<jasonjang> 된데요. 됐데요. 양산을 통해 가격 내리자는....
<imsu> 안녕하세용 ^^
<jasonjang> 아, 물론, 핵심기술은 열접촉 부분
<LYUSO_THINK> 열전도율이 정말로 좋은 초전도체가 나오면 좋을텐데 말이에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 전기가 잘 통하는 초전도체 연구는 활발한데 열 쪽으로는 딱히 성과가 안나나봐요.
<bluedusk_x200> http://techholic.co.kr/archives/19882 이건가요??
<myobot> [링크 제목] 코어i7도 거뜬…수세미 닮은 무소음 방열판 - 테크홀릭 : 테크홀릭
<LYUSO_THINK> 네 저거 맞습니다.
<imsu> LYUSO_THINK: 열은 정말 ;;;; 힘든 부분인 것 같더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아마 그것만 되어도 방열 부분이 상당히 혁신적으로 바뀌지 않을 까 생각해봅니다. ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 긍께, 나 열받게 하지 말드라고~
<GarlicChicken> 실제로 기존 방열판 쿨러를 썼을 때랑 수냉식이라든지 등의 쿨러를 썼을 때 벤치마킹 테스트를 해서 어느정도의 성능이 보장되는지가 데이터가 나왔으면 하는데 그게 궁금하네요  'ㅅ'a
<imsu> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jasonjang> darkChicken 물론 데이타시트 제공하겠지만, 일단 표면 온도가 50도를 넘지 않는다고 하니......근데
<jasonjang> 내 ㅁ불만은 왜? 발열판만 따로 안파냐? 는...
<LYUSO_THINK> 가장 중요한 부분은 방열성능이 몇 W @℃ 인지가 중요한거겠죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 정확하겐 Dt 대비 방열량으로 계산하지만.....
<bluedusk_x200> 아 씨나 다시 봐야겠어요
<bluedusk_x200> -_-;
<bluedusk_x200> 에이 씨
<imsu> 으음 재밌네요 ㅋㅋㅋ 예전에 중학교 수학가르치던 학생이 같은 대학교에서 공부중이네요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 토요일에 혹시 육체적 아르바이트 하실분? ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<imsu> 즐거운 하루 보내세용 ^^
<eonyak> 혹시 누구 계시나요?
<eonyak> 우분투 쓰다가 너무 답답해서
<eonyak> 혹여 ubuntu 1404 버전으로 cdrom repository 설정해보신분 있어요?
<eonyak> ㅠ 이렇게 글쓰는거 아닌가? ㅠㅠ
<eonyak> 제가 진짜 도움이 필요합니다. 급한마음에.. ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 로컬 저장소 생성 말슴하시는 건가요?
<eonyak> ubuntu 1404 iso image를 다운받아 마운트해서 # apt-cdrom -d /cdrom add 명령을 실행했습닏.
<eonyak> 네. 그리고 sources.list 파일에 업로드도 됐고요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음?
<eonyak> t# head /etc/apt/sources.list # # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to # newer versions of the distribution. deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 14.04.1 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64 (20140722.3)]/ trusty main restricted deb http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted deb-src http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted  ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final rel
<myobot> [링크 제목] Index of /ubuntu/
<eonyak> 이렇게.
<eonyak> 에고 깨지네요. 그런데.. ㅠㅠ
<LYUSO_THINK> 보통은 폴더 하나 만들어서 거기다 마운트하는데
<eonyak> apt-get update 를 실행하면
<LYUSO_THINK> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4694/how-to-use-a-iso-image-as-a-cd-rom-repository
<myobot> [링크 제목] apt - How to use a .iso image as a CD-ROM Repository? - Ask Ubuntu
<LYUSO_THINK> 이걸 한 번 확인해 보시겠어요?
<eonyak> 벌써 해봤어요. ㅠ
<eonyak> deb file:///media/mountpoint distro main contrib    가 문제가 되더군요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 음......온라인 환경이 아니셔서 이미지를 사용하시고자 하시는것이지요?
<eonyak> 로컬 망에서 cd에 있는 패키지를 repository로 구성해주려고 합니다.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아니면 마운트만 바꾸서 해보시는건 어떨까요.
<LYUSO_THINK> mount -t iso9660 -o loop /pathtoiso.iso /media/mountpoint
<eonyak> 답 너무 감사해요. 디렉토리를 직접 마운트를 해보다 패키지들이 cdrom 안에 분산되어 저장되니 로컬 패키지처럼 은 운영이 힘드네요.
<razGon_MBP> 늦은밤에 하니여
<razGon_MBP> 하이요
<LYUSO_THINK> 하이요
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 ^^
<eonyak> 다들 같은 관심사를 가진 분들이네요. ^^
<eonyak> 이저녁에 아직 회사에요?
<ipeter> 어휴
<ipeter> 전 이제 퇴근하겠습니다.
<ipeter> 집에가면 접속할께요
<eonyak> 해결했습니다. ^^
<eonyak> 테스트 하느라 vmware 가상머신에서 이미지 넣어 했더니 에러났던거네요. ^^
<razGon_MBP> 아직도 집의 인터넷은 문제네요. 모레 기사분 오신다니 같이 봐야 될거 같아요
<razGon_MBP> 아.... 이상하게. 인터넷이 끊기네요.
<ipeter> igxactly___: dlfdjsktpdy
<ipeter> 쇠송합니다.
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<cheesekun> 테스트
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 안주무시는군요?
<cheesekun> 아 인터넷 끊긴줄 알았네요
<cheesekun> 네
<cheesekun> 안 주무시나요? :0
<ipeter> 네.. 책좀보고 있스,ㅂ니다..ㅠ
<ipeter> 오타가 심하네요
<ipeter> 죄송합니다.
<cheesekun> 앗.. 어떤 책이시길래.. :0!
<ipeter> 영어요
<ipeter> 시험이 얼마 안남아서요.
<cheesekun> 앗.. 그렇군요!
<cheesekun> 죄송해 하실 필요 없어요! :0..
<ipeter> 직장인이신가요?
<cheesekun> 학생이에요! 이제 집에 돌아와서요.. @ _@);
<ipeter> 아..대학생이요?
<cheesekun> 음.. 아마도요! XD
<ipeter> wjqthrdl qnfdkswjdgkspdy.
<ipeter> 접속이 불안정하네요
<ipeter> 채팅입력창이 가려서 못쓰겠어요
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<cheesekun> 앗..
<ipeter> 저 이만 잠자리에 들께요..
<ipeter> 내일 일을 나가야해서요
<ipeter> 잠시 들어와본거랍니다.
<cheesekun> 넵. 안녕히 주무세요 :-)
<ipeter> 네
<ipeter> 편안한밤 되세요
<ipeter> 나중에 또 기회닿으면 인사드리고 말씀 나눴으면 좋겠습니다.
<ipeter> 쉬세요..!
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Work^Seony> Guest93752, 도배하면 강퇴시킬 거에요
<Guest93752> ?
<Guest93752> ?
<Work^Seony> Guest93752, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules 읽고오세요
<myobot> [링크 제목] KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules - Ubuntu Wiki
<Work^Seony> 음... 라즈비안 vim은 컬러 신택스가 안되네요..
<Work^Seony> 아 되는구나...
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 가끔 제 워크스테이션에서 미묘한 딜레이가 걸리는데, 정말 이해할 수가 없네요...
<Work^Seony> 돈값 못하는 머신...
<Work^Seony> 삼성이 놋북 시장에서 철수한다네요..
<razGon_MINILA> 해야죠
<Work^Seony> wwwpcadvisor.co.uk/news/laptop/3573470/samsung-exits-laptop-market-including-chromebooks/
<Work^Seony> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/laptop/3573470/samsung-exits-laptop-market-including-chromebooks/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Exclusive: Samsung exits laptop market including Chromebooks - PC Advisor
<razGon_MINILA> 아는 거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 노트북은 이제 계륵이 되어 간다는게.
<Work^Seony> 그런가요... 수익이 하락해서 그런게 아닐까요?
<Work^Seony> 소니가 바이오 사업을 접은 것처럼요
<razGon_MINILA> 삼성이 소니의 전처를 밟았잖아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 나름 괜찮은 디자인. 하지만 엄청난 가격상승.
<razGon_MINILA> 근자감.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 노트북은 제가 볼 땐 레노보랑 애플이 제일 나은거 같아요...
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 2년전에 구글드라이브와 애플의 클라우드 시스템을 경험해본 이야기를 가지고 앞으로 하드웨어 시장은 하락을 갈거라 예견했는데 그때 그친구가 무시.ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 사양이 더 낮은 컴을 쓸일이 없을거라면서.
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 이야기 했죠. 너는 이미 그러고 있다.
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터를 잘 모르는 분들이라면 그렇게 생각할 수 있죠.  하드웨어의 발전이 나날이 달라지니깐요
<razGon_MINILA> 앞으로는 하드웨어는 단말기 역할만 할거라는 말에 동의 못한거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 그러고 있다는 건 스마트폰과 갤패드
<Work^Seony> 구글글래스만 봐도 알 수 있죠.  말씀하신대로 앞으로 하드웨어는 단말기 역할만 할 날이 올거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 그런면에서 우분투와 같은 리눅스가 좋은 위치를 차지하고 있는데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 그렇다고 모든 하드웨어가 그리되진 않을 것 같구요, 저처럼 컴으로 먹고사는 사람들은 고사양 하드웨어가 필요하니까요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 좀더 세분화 된다는 거죠.
<Work^Seony> 단순화가 아니구요?
<razGon_MINILA> 노트북도 빠지는 게 하이엔드에 대한 수요가 줄어들어서 그런거겠죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 단순화가 맞겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 좀더 사용자에 최적화된 하드웨어의 분류가 되겠죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 개발자-사용자 이렇게요
<Work^Seony> 네
<Work^Seony> 걍 일반 목적 - 특수 목적
<Work^Seony> 문제는, 단말기로서의 하드웨어가 특정 회사에 너무나도 의존적이라는 게 문제죠..
<Work^Seony> 지금도 구글 쓰기가 겁날 정돈데요..
<razGon_MINILA> 중간 계층인 게이머가 사라지는 거죠.ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음... 게임은 아직 먼 미래일 것 같아요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 많은 분들이 온라인 모바일로.
<razGon_MINILA> 아니면 콘솔로 가서요.
<razGon_MINILA> 파워노트북의 필요성이 줄어들었죠
<Work^Seony> 피씨겜은 영원히 없어지진 않을거 같은데요...
<Work^Seony> 저는 모바일 게임은 안하거든요...
<Work^Seony> 미래에는 스트리밍 같은 식으로 게임을 하는 시대가 오긴 하겠찌만,
<Work^Seony> 그때가 되려면 아직 멀었으므로 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 스팀.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴하죠. 하지만 많이 위축됡거라 봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 지금의 상황은 모바일의 파이가 커지는 시기죠.
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> 전에 저보고 겜돌이라고 놀리는 친구들이 지금은 모바일 겜돌이.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 그만두고 나간 제 전 사수가 페이스북에 올리길, 실리콘밸리로 직장을 옮기고나더니 리쿠르팅 메일이 너무 많이 와서 LinkedIn 계정을 닫아아야겠다네요...
<Work^Seony> 아 그 정도인가...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 실리콘벨리의 인력부족.
<autowiz> 음음...
<autowiz> 저도 실리콘벨리에 실리콘 팔러 좀 가야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예전 할리우드에 감독 찾는 그떄랑 비슷
<Work^Seony> 정말 어이없네요
<Work^Seony> http://kin.naver.com/qna/detail.nhn?d1id=8&dirId=80101&docId=206861804&qb=7YyM7Zi8IO2bhCDrgqjsnpAg7J6s7IKwIOuwm+yVhOuCvOyImCDsnojsnYTsp4DsmpQ/&enc=utf8&section=kin&rank=1&search_sort=0&spq=0&pid=Su44qlpySoossvByZissssssss8-306523&sid=VCIIqgpyVooAADjyD90
<myobot> [링크 제목] 파혼 후 남자 재산 받아낼수 있을지요? : 지식iN
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-24
<razGon_MINILA> 악플달리려고 단거 같네요
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 자살 추천이라는건...
<Work^Seony> 지능형 안티군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 냐므냐므
<autowiz> 뭔가 삶에 대한 근원적인 재충전이 필요한데
<autowiz> 말이지요. 여행이라도 가고 싶지만 10월은 되야 갈 수 있을듯하고
<autowiz> 급한대로 재미있는 게임이나 찾아봐야 할까요?
<Work^Seony> 스트레스 해소가 필요하시군요..
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 웃긴건 법적으로는 그런게 통할수도..ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 야동 많이 봐도 이혼사유.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 기사는 보긴 했어요
<Work^Seony> 웃기는게, 남편이 선교활동도 갔다왔다죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 독실한 기독교 신자라서 문제가 된거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 김본좌면 그럴일이...ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 솔직히 성관계 영상을 찍지만 않으면 이혼사유 안되었을텐데요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸.  야동을 많이 봐서라는 내용보다는, 영상을 찍어서가 주 원인이죠
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 들어오자마자 성관계 영상이라뇨 ...
<samahui> 누가 찍어서 또 걸렸나요?
<razGon_MINILA> ^^
<razGon_MINILA> 어제 뉴스에 대한이야기요.
<samahui> 어제 시리아 공습 뉴스만 봤어요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 아! 엘리베이터 점검하고 몇시간만에 사고난것도 봤네요
<Work^Seony> samahui, http://media.daum.net/society/others/newsview?newsid=20140924031405458
<myobot> [링크 제목] "성인 동영상 자주 보는 남편 이혼 사유" | Daum 미디어다음
<samahui> 헐
<samahui> 전 주변에 남자보다 여자들이 더 많이 보던데요
<samahui> 그럼 그것도 이혼사유가 되는건가요?
<samahui> 전 회사에서 백지영 영상 나왔을때도 여직원이 돌려서 봤거든요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 사실 기사 내용을 보면 좀 달라요
<Work^Seony> 남편 되는 사람 정신상태가 좀 이상하거든요
<razGon_MINILA> 기자들의 자극성있는 제목.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 달리봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 정상인데. 약간의 도를 넘은경우.
<samahui> 야동 단속에 대해서 반발이 심하니 이제 동영상보면 이혼사유된다는 식으로 몰아가는건가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 여론몰이죠.
<samahui> 전 인터넷 기자들 자격검증이나 좀 했으면 좋겠어요
<razGon_MINILA> 제가 볼땐 그래요.
<samahui> 낚시성 자극기사만 우후죽순처럼 솟아나고 정작 내용관 상관 도 없는 경우가 허다하고
<samahui> 거기다 기사도 오로지 이슈되게 만들려고 사실확인없이 마녀사냥해대고
<samahui> 아무튼 기래기 기래기 그러는게 타당해보여요
<Work^Seony> 글쵸
<Work^Seony> samahui, 그나저나, 삼성이 놋북시장에서 철수한다네요
<samahui> 잘못된 성교육은 문제이긴 하지만 야동도 젊은시절 몰래보는 그 재미가 있고 낭만도 약간은 있던 시절도 잇었는디 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 삼성이 놋북 시장에서 철수할만하죠
<samahui> 이윤이 안나거든요
<Work^Seony> 소니가 철수하듯 삼성도 철수하네요
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 계속 하겠죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 삼성이 주로 반도체 사업을 크게 하니 노트북 업체들이 주요 고객인데 자사에서 노트북내면 경쟁구조가 되서 욕먹죠
<samahui> 그래서 피하느라 사양 낮추고 가격은 높이고
<samahui> 아주 소비자 봉 정책쓰니 구매는 떨어지고
<samahui> 악순환의 연속이죠
<samahui> 삼성같은 회사가 노트북이나 컴퓨터 만드는건 개인 고객을 노리는게 아니라 관공소들을 타겟으로 잡는건데 이도 요즘 잘 안되서 그럴꺼예요
<Work^Seony> 아...
<samahui> 아무튼 전 잘했다고 봅니다
<Work^Seony> 그런 부분도 있었군요
<samahui> 회사 색깔도 없는 그런 찍어내기식 노트북 안만드는게 났다고 봐요
<Work^Seony> samahui, 클러스터 구축할 때, 사양큰거 두어대랑, 작은거 여러대 중에서 뭐가 더 성능이 나아요?
<samahui> 글쎄요~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> PHP로 돌아가는 웹 클러스터 구축해야하는데 고민이네요
<Work^Seony> 인스턴스가 많으면 관리하기가 귀찮더라구요..
<samahui> 근데 보통 클러스터 구축이유가 돈없는 연구기관에서 슈퍼컴터 구입이나 임대가 어려운경우 구성하는 경우가 많아서
<samahui> 작은거 여러개 묶는 경우가 많죠
<Work^Seony> 제 경우는, failover에요
<Work^Seony> 부하분산인 목적도 있구요..
<Work^Seony> 근데, 부하를 분산하려다가 오히려 병목현상이 생기는거 같아요
<samahui> 작은거 여러대로 추천드립니다
<samahui> 큰게 필요없겠네요
<Work^Seony> php를 통한 db랑 nfs 접속이 대부분인데, 이게 좀 상당하거든요..
<ipeter>  안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<samahui> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 음... 작은거 여러대로 시도해보겠습니다
<Work^Seony> 일단 로드밸런서를 셋업해야겠군요
<samahui> 고생하세요 ^^
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 고생은요... 재밌는데요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 전 귀찮으면 다 고생이예요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 시간에 쫓기듯 밤새가면서 하면 고생이지만, 저야 뭐 하다가 5시 되면 걍 퇴근하면 되니깐요 ㅋ
<samahui> 아하~
<samahui> ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 역시 부러워요
<samahui> 저희 같으면 다 할때까지 수고해~ 라는 소리 들을텐데 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 물론 저는 가버립니다 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 퇴근시간에 일 주시는 상사시군요!
<Work^Seony> 여기는 퇴근시간에 일주면, 너무나도 당연히 내일 하라는 의미로 받아들이죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 역시 좋은곳이예요
<Work^Seony> 그쵸 근데 문제는 수입이 적으니... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 수입이야 능력좋으시니 이래저래 투잡쓰리잡뛰시면 ... ㅎㅎ
<samahui> 그럼 여기와 같아집니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ  글쵸.  저는 돈 더 준다고 해도 야근하기는 싫거든요
<samahui> 저도 그건 싫은데... 아기가 생긴다니 이상하게도 돈 더 주면 야근할거 같은 그런 기분이...
<Work^Seony> 아... 가장의 어깨가 무거워지셨군요..
<samahui> ㅎㅎ 나이들면 두려움이 커지는 거라 생각이 듭니다
<samahui> 모험이나 자신의 쾌락보다는 가족의 행복이나 안정을 우선으로 생가하게 되니 점점 뭔가 시도하긴 두려워지는거 같아요
<ipeter> 생각보다 힘들어요.
<ipeter> 맨날 집에 도착하면 11시에서 12시 사이인데
<autowiz> 저는 정말 예전부터 바라는게 둘중 하나만 하면 좋겠어요...
<ipeter> 그러다보니 도착하면 그냥 뻗어버려요...
<ipeter> 영어시험이 담달 11일이었는데
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 몇시에 일어나세요?
<ipeter> 연기할 수 밖에 없었습니다.
<autowiz> 야근을 시키려면 돈을 더 주던가.   돈을 안줄려면 야근을 시키지 말던가 ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 새벽 3시까지 인터넷 강의 듣고
<ipeter> 아침 7시에 일어나요..
<ipeter> 그래도 주말수당은 줍니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 피터님 완전 괴수
<ipeter> 그래도 개발인력 더 투입해요
<autowiz> 저리가요 무서워요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 프로젝트가 타이트해서요.
<ipeter> 새벽 3시까지 들어봐야 인터넷강의 2개밖에 못들어요
<ipeter> 집중력도 헬이고...
<ipeter> ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 20만원짜리 시험인데...ㅠㅠ
<ipeter> 한번 연기하는데 수수료가 3만원돈입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> gre가 좀 비싸죠
<razGon_MINILA> OMV를 대치할만한게 있을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 프리나스 괜찮은지요?
<Work^Seony> 프리나스야 뭐 검증된 솔루션이죠
<ipeter> Work^Seony: gre는 끝냈고
<ipeter> Work^Seony: 지금은 토플해요
<ipeter> 이거끝나면 자소서에...
<Work^Seony> gre 하셨으면 토플은 좀 수월하지 않아요?
<ipeter> 추천서에...
<ipeter> 아이고..그게 또 아니더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아, 어차피 단어가 다르니 시험도 다를려나요
<ipeter> 거진 1달쉬고 하는데
<ipeter> 그새 다 포맷입니다.
<ipeter> ㅠㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 하드웨어를 타니 문제인가요?
<Work^Seony> 단기적인 기억으로 저장이 됐군요
<Work^Seony> razGon_MINILA, 속도 때문에 omv 대체프로그램을 찾으신다면, 나머지도 고만고만할 것 같은데요
<Work^Seony> 프리나스나 나스포프리 같은 경우는 아마 zfs로 포맷할텐데, zfs는 램 사용이 상상을 초월하는 파일시스템이거든요...
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 시피유의 점유도 높지 않은데. 화면전환이 넘 느려요.
<razGon_MINILA> 사용자 분들이 초심자라서. ftp로 구성이 좀그렇거든요
<Work^Seony> 음... 그러면 pydio 같은거 쓰면 좋지않을까요?
<razGon_MINILA> 넷북에서 ajax가 잘돌아갈지요? 이전의 서버에서 쓰는데 좀그랬거든요.
<Work^Seony> 자바스크립트는 클라이언트에서 돌아가는거라서, 서버 성능이랑 무관해요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 자바군요.
<Work^Seony> http://www.ytn.co.kr/_ln/0101_201409221417267792
<myobot> [링크 제목] [정치]여권 관계자 "정부, 일본 수산물 수입금지 해제 검토"
<Work^Seony> 막나가네요
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 관리로 편한건. 공유기에 붙은 그게 좋죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 상식과 점점 멀어지는 나라.
<Work^Seony> 나라가 점점 이상해져가요
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 우분투 서버 버젼 설치하고 ajax를 설치해야 겠네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 넷북으로.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 단순한 페키지 없을까요? 딱 웹파일서버만 구성할만한.
<razGon_MINILA> 가장 편한게 공유기에 붙은 usb포트... ㅋㅋㅋ 아이피타임거.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 공유기를 좋은거 살까요? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> asus거 브로드컴 듀얼코어800Mhz에 256MB램
<samahui_TP> nas처럼 쓰고 싶으시면
<samahui_TP> openmediavault 같은것도 있어요
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 그것을 선빵으로 했지요.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 이상하게 출출하네요
<razGon_MINILA> 추석떄 시험 운행했는데요. 반응속도가 좀 느려서요,.
<bluedusk> 저같은경우에는
<bluedusk> btrfs 로 파일시스템 만들고
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴. 넷북이라서 그런가요? ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 마눌님이 입덧을 안하니 내가 하는건지 초반에는 미식거리더니.. 요즘은 식욕이 왕성해서 살이 점점 쩌가요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> 걍 수동으로 nfs랑 물려서 쓰고 있어요
<bluedusk> 외부에서 연결시 vpn 접속후 samba 로 파일 공유 폴더 볼수 있게 해두었구요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 전 그냥 노트북 한대에 외장하드물리고 우분투로 nas구축해서 쓰죠
<razGon_MINILA> samahui_TP, 드디어 아저씨의 몸매로 최적화되시는 중이시군요.
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 아...안되요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 주말에 농구를 하러 가는데 실력은 녹슬지 않는데... 살쪄서 느리고 낮아요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 전 이미 십자인대 다친뒤로
<bluedusk> 운동은 포기.;
<bluedusk> samahui_TP, 농구 하지 마셔요 저 농구하다가 십자인대가 나갔어요..
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk, 헉.... 저도 그러려는데. 이번에 개인서버와 공용파일서버 분사 하려구요.
<bluedusk> 농구는 위험한 운동인거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<samahui_TP> 전 측면인대 나갔었죠 ㅜㅜ
<razGon_MINILA> 제 친구는 정강이 골절.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 내측인대
<samahui_TP> 확실히 농구는 부상이 많군요
<samahui_TP> 나이들고 관절염이 오지않을까 걱정하며 살고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 저같은경우에는 ldap으로 계정 관리 하고 동일하게 openvpn 에서 계정 정보 가져와서 인증 시키고 동일하게 사용할 수 있도록 해놨어요
<razGon_MINILA> 내측인대 골절많죠.
<samahui_TP> 오늘같이 비내리는 날에는 쿡쿡 쑤시고 뭔가 뻑적지근하죠
<bluedusk> 전 그렇게 쑤시고 뻑쩍지근하진 않은데 뭔가 서럽네요..ㅠ
<bluedusk> 목발집고 버스 정류장까지 버스타러 나왔다가.. 걍 택시 타고 출근했어요.. ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 건강에 최고인대 건강하자고 하는 운동으로 부상만 들어나니 .. ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 일 좀 하다가 오겠습니다 ~
<Work^Seony> 다들 고생하시네요...
<razGon_MINILA> bluedusk, 저에겐 무리 데스..ㅠㅠ 물론 저혼자만 사용하면 ftp만되도 되요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, zentyal 로 구축하시면 별로 안어려워요..
<bluedusk> vpn 연결 후에는 윈도우에서 네트워크 드라이브처럼 잡아서 쓰면 되니깐
<bluedusk> 그리 복잡? 하지도 않구요..
<razGon_MINILA> zentyal? 새로운 배포판인가요?
<bluedusk> ubuntu 기반으로 만든 소규모 인프라용 배포판이라고 해야하나요?
<bluedusk> http://www.zentyal.org/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Zentyal, the Linux Small Business Server
<razGon_MINILA> 감사합니다.ㅎㅎ 좋은거 될거 같아요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 안에 이메일이랑 메신져 기능도 들어가있구요.. 여튼 웹기반이라서
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> 웹으로 만지작 거리기도 좋고 .; 펄 언어 기반이라
<bluedusk> 그나저나 GarlicChicken 님 본명이 .;
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 구축은 cli로 웹기반으로 사용과 관리를 하는 이런 방식을 원했어요!!
<razGon_MINILA> 감사합니다. 이번주에 설치해봐야 겠습니다.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 넴넴 도움이 되셨다니 다행이네요
<bluedusk> 근데 저거 파일공유 기능이 메인이 아니라서 원하시는 nas 솔루션은 아니에요
<razGon_MINILA> 딱한가지 장애물만 넘을수 있으면 됩니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이패드.
<bluedusk> 아이패드에서 어떤 기능을 원하시는건데요?
<bluedusk> 동영상 보기?
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요.
<razGon_MINILA> 문서조회요.
<razGon_MINILA> 다운가능하면 다운도 하고요.
<razGon_MINILA> pdf
<razGon_MINILA> 동영상은 넷북이라서 포기요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 공유하는것들이 전부 pdf 문서들인가요?
<razGon_MINILA> 워드도 있죠. 한글하고요.
<bluedusk> 음.. 뭐 여튼 전 문서 파일같은 경우 owncloud를 쓰고 있긴 한데요.;
<Work^Seony> 제온 씨퓨 박은 홈서버 전원끈지 한달짼데, 전기세 별 차이 없으면 어떡하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 완전 짜증날거 같은데...
<Work^Seony> 아... 그놈의 owncloud 때문에 지금 오픈스택으로 클러스터링 하는 중이네요..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ssl도 가속이 가능한가요?
<Work^Seony> 아... 하드웨어구나..
<LYUSO_THINK> 오늘도 제 돈이 쏙쏙 빠져나가네요. =ㅅ=
<Work^Seony> 뭐 사셨어요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 아버지께서 또 돈빌려달라고 하시는거죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 절대로 받을 수 없는 돈.
<razGon_MINILA> 그거 무한 부채인데.
<Work^Seony> 아 저런...
<LYUSO_THINK> 별 수 없죠....
<LYUSO_THINK> 이미 친정이나 다른곳에선 아빠가 저지른 걸 저더러 해결하라 모두가 아우성이고
<LYUSO_THINK> 말할려면 참 많지만 이미 지나간거에 어차피 바닥인생이니까요. =)
<LYUSO_THINK> 현실을 부정할 수는 없으니.....
<Work^Seony> 남다른 속사정이 있으시군요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 어쩔 수 없죠. ㅎㅎ
<LYUSO_THINK> 세상에는 불가항력적인게 있다고 생각해요. 최대한 회피하는게 방법이다 라고.....
<PotatoGim> ...
<LYUSO_THINK> 왜 프로그램을 짤때에도 충돌 회피라고 있잖아요. 그런식으로 하는거죠........
<Work^Seony> 인생의 try-catch문이 필요하군요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 허허 그렇죠. 선택과 집중, 안전을 위한 분산투자, 레드테이프 B 플렌 모두
<LYUSO_THINK> 인생경영이 얼마나 어려운지 느낍니다.
<Work^Seony> 저도 아버지 때문에 적쟎은 문제가 있긴 했지만, 결국 시간이 해결해주더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 조금 다른 문제.
<razGon_MINILA> 어머님께서...
<razGon_MINILA> 신앙적인 문제랑 결부되서리.. ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 넷북이면 32비트짜리를 설치하는게 낫겠죠ㅛ?
<razGon_MINILA> 램이 2기가.
<razGon_MINILA> n270?
<Work^Seony> 램이 2기가면 32비트가 나을걸요
<razGon_MINILA> 미디어 서버도 되면 jwplayer의 스트리밍 서비스도 바꿀까생각했는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 단순해서 기능이 괜찮아요.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 얼마나 느리길래 알아보시는 거에요?
<Work^Seony> 도저히 못쓸 정도에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 딜레이가 2-3초씩있어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 일단 구축해서 병원에서도 굴려 보려구요.
<Work^Seony> 2-3초 정도면 넷북이라는 점을 감안해서 쓸만한 수준 같은데요...
<LYUSO_THINK> 2~3초면 버틸만해보여요.
<Work^Seony> 설마 넷북에게 빠릿빠릿한 실시간 반응을 원하시는건 아니죠? ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 물론 그런건 아니죠.ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 넷북이니까 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그래도 좀더 빠른 놈 있나해서 두리번이죠.
<Work^Seony> 제가 보기엔 2-3초면 충분히 납득할만해요.  넷북이니깐요...
<razGon_MINILA> 이전의 OMV도 쓸만한지요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 울트라씬 노트북이 아니라면 음음.....
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨랑 램이 충분하다고 빠른건 아니거든요.
<Work^Seony> 모든 부품들의 조화가 맞아야 성능이 나오죠...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 하드디스크의 문제?
<LYUSO_THINK> 그것도 중요하죠.
<razGon_MINILA> ssd는 아니니.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하드디스크도 그렇고 보드도 그렇고 여러가지가 있죠...
<LYUSO_THINK> 네트워크도 중요할꺼고.....
<LYUSO_THINK> 모든것이 시너지를 이루어야 성능이 올라가는 관계라고 보시면 됩니다.
<Work^Seony> 레드햇이 오픈스택에 올인하기로 아예 공식적으로 발표했네요
<razGon_MINILA> 네트워크가 문제...
<LYUSO_THINK> 호오...
<razGon_MINILA> 이런식의 올인이 우분투에서도 있어야 하는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 모아니면 도.
<LYUSO_THINK> 선택과 집중이죠.
<LYUSO_THINK> 집중이 필요한 때가 지금인 가 봅니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 실은 구형서버는 개인용으로 쓰고, 집단용으로 넷북을 굴리는 것을 생각하고 있죠.
<Work^Seony> 전 홈서버를 어떻게 해야할지 참 고민입니다
<Work^Seony> 아 진짜 돈이 아깝다는 생각이 드네요..
<Work^Seony> 이럴줄 알았으면 사지말걸..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 한국-광주-서구 -마륵동으로 버리세요.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 버리는 값이 더 들어요
<razGon_MINILA> 제온서버인데.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 아..
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩에서 제 이종사촌 동생이 대학생인데. 아이패드미니를 6만원에 구입.
<razGon_MINILA> 애플에서 레티나 나오니깐 16기가 재고를 매도했데요.
<Work^Seony> 헐 그런 일이 있었네요
<razGon_MINILA> 한 6개월동안 간간히 했는데.
<razGon_MINILA> 별쓸모없어서 제가 15만원에 매입.
<razGon_MINILA> 근데 보내는게 문제라네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 결국은 인편으로 10월말에 한국으로 보내서 배송해주는걸루..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 아이패드 보내는거 좀 골치아프죠
<razGon_MINILA> 리튬건전지가 폭파된다고...
<razGon_MINILA> 생각지도 못한 문제가\
<razGon_MINILA> 법대생이라서 바쁘니.. 뭐라고도 말못하고.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 미국도 변호사 되려면 시험봐야 되죠?
<Work^Seony> 당연히 봐야죠
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩은 도제식으로 되어 있는거 같더라구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 유급이 50%유급,,,,ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 도제식은 무슨 뜻이에요?
<razGon_MINILA> 시험없이 대학졸업의 문턱을 높였더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 도제식은 좀 다른의미구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 예를 들면 제다이 방식이 도제식이죠.
<Work^Seony> 아
<razGon_MINILA> 마스터에게 제자로 들어가서 1년 인턴
<razGon_MINILA> 그전에 4년동안 공부와성적.
<Work^Seony> 제 하와이 친구 중 하나가 변호사인데, 그 친구한테 물어보니까, 미국은 일단 무조건 로스쿨(대학원)에 입학을 해야되요.
<razGon_MINILA> 좋은 성적 나오면 좋은 마스터에게.
<Work^Seony> 1학년 마치고 총 인원의 반을 잘라낸다더라구요
<Work^Seony> 아 한학기인가..
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 홍콩도 법대 나와야 합니다.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 그 다음학기에 또 나머지 반을 잘라내고,
<razGon_MINILA>  그건 미국식이군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩도 그런답니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<Work^Seony> 그런 식으로 해서 최종적으로 졸업하는건 몇 안되는데, 학비가 어마어마하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 그리고나서 변호사 시험 봐야되고...
<Work^Seony> 미국은 주마다 달라서, 주마다 시험을 별도로 쳐야하는데요,
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩은 대신 일정성적나오면 장학금주는 식으로 해놓았구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 아...
<Work^Seony> 성적에 따라서는 모든 주에서 다 변호사 자격을 부여받을 수 있다더라구요
<razGon_MINILA> 아. 좋은 성적을 꼭받아야 겠군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 뉴욕같은데 가려면
<Work^Seony> 글킨한데, 보통 주를 넘나들면서 변호사를 하진 않아요
<Work^Seony> 자기가 잘 아는 동네에서 하죠
<razGon_MINILA> 하긴 그러겟네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 한국이나 서울가려하지.ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 또 검사라고 해서 한국처럼 무슨 벼슬 하는 것도 아니라서,
<Work^Seony> 대부분은 걍 변호사로 빠지는 편이에요
<razGon_MINILA> 제 이종사촌은 중국인과 결혼할듯.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<razGon_MINILA> 검사가 권한이 많죠. 단, 한국처럼 그렇게 힘이 세진 않아요.
<razGon_MINILA> 판사랑 잘 균형이 맞아서.
<Work^Seony> 판사는 좀 힘이 있긴한데, 미국에서는 판사가 되려면 경력이 수십년은 되야하니까 기본적으로 나이가 지긋하죠...
<razGon_MINILA> 우리나라는 검사가 아주센이유가 행정부의 입김이... 거기에 일본의 잔제가 잇어서.
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<Work^Seony> 네 글쵸
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 도와주세요
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 쿼리 날리겠습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 옙
<razGon_MINILA> ipeter, 예ㅃ
<Haz3> 하이~
<DarkCircle> ~이하
<DarkCircle> (/-ㅅ-)/
<bluedusk>  오
<bluedusk> 헤즈옹
<bluedusk> 딸이 겁나 이쁜 헤즈옹이다
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<Seony> 리하이입니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 리하이~
<razGon_MINILA> zentyal은 미디어 서버기능은 제공 하나요?
<Seony> 그런 종류의 배포판은 아닌거 같던데요
<Nymph> 안녕하세요~
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 아뇨 그런 종류로 사용하는게 아닐꺼에요.;
<Seony> 기업용 솔루션 같은 걸거에요
<Seony> Nymph: hi
<Nymph> Seony: ^^.
<razGon_MINILA> 아... 그러면 이건 업무용으로 색깔이 확실한것이군요.ㅋ
<Nymph> Seony: 드디어 취직!
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 말그대로 소규모 사무실 인프라용이에요.. 네트웤 dhcp, webmail, messanger, firewall, vpn, ftp, 파일공유
<bluedusk> Nymph, 오 축하드립니다. (__)
<Nymph> 할일없이 빈둥빈둥 노는 아주 좋은 자리.. ㅋ
<Nymph> bluedusk: 감사~
<Seony> Nymph: 오... 드디어! 축하해.  뭐하는 곳인데?
<bluedusk> 저도 소개좀.;
<bluedusk> 할일없이 빈둥빈둥이라니.;
<Nymph> 웹호스팅 회사예요~
<Nymph> 전에 하는 거랑 같은건데
<Nymph> 규모가 아~~주~~ 작아서
<razGon_MINILA> 웹으로 서버링하는건 되죠?
<Nymph> 뭐 하루만에 업무파악 끝~
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<Seony> servering (x),  service (o)  ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아주 깔끔한 웹 인터페이스 있던데요.
<Nymph> 그래서 나름 계획을 세운게, 자격증이나 따볼까 생각중이예요~
<Nymph> LPIC, RHCE, CCNA 같은거..
<bluedusk> 저희회사 취직하면
<Seony> 그 중 ccna는 성질이 다르네
<bluedusk> rhce 자격증 시험비 지원해주는데요
<Nymph> 그렇죠. ㅋ
<Nymph> 과거에 한번 본적이 있는데, 미련을 못버려서요~
<Nymph> 한국에서 SE 는 기본으로 스위치는 다 다루니까요
<bluedusk> 헐 그래요?
<Nymph> Seony: 지난번에 형의 구매했다는 시스코 스위치가 뭐예요? 모델명좀 알수 있을까요?
<bluedusk> 음냥 난 전원 스위치만 켤줄 아는데.;
<Seony> 구매한건 아니고, 세일하길래 살까말까 무지 고민했던 스위치
<Seony> SG300-10
<Nymph> Seony: 아앙~ 구매해서 집에서 사용하고 계신게 아니군요..
<Seony> 가격이 저렴하면서도 IOS 있어
<Nymph> 저는 써보니 어떤지도 물어볼려고 했었거든요
<Seony> 사무실에서 쓰고있어
<Nymph> 오홍~
<Seony> sg300-28 2대랑 sg300-10 5대
<Seony> 가격대비 저렴해서 살까말까 고민 많이 했지
<Seony> PoE 지원하는 것도 있어
<Nymph> PoE 는 비싸서요. ㅠ
<Seony> 가격이 째끔 더 붙는 수준이야
<Seony> 근데 암튼 좋아.  왠만한건 다 돼
<Nymph> 거기다 PoE 장비 많이 쓸것도 아닌거 같고.. ㅋ
<Nymph> L3 기능도 있지요? Static Routing 기능~
<Seony> ㅇㅇ l2 l3 다 돼
<Nymph> http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-SG-300-10MP-SRW2008MP-K9-NA-10-Port/dp/B0041ORN8I/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1411533730&sr=8-12&keywords=SG300
<myobot> [링크 제목] Cisco SG 300-10MP (SRW2008MP-K9-NA) 10-Port Gigabit Max-PoE Managed Switch at Amazon.com
<Nymph> 사고 싶기는 저거 사고 싶은데, 돈이 없어요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 근데 Command line 명령어도 되나요?
<Seony> mini gbic 달려있는건, sg300-10도 똑같아
<Nymph> 보니까 텍스트 메뉴 방식? 그거인거 같던데..
<Seony> ㅇㅇ IOS 있단 소리가 커맨드가 된다는 소리야
<Seony> 사무실에서 소규모로 쓰는 스위치가 이거 http://www.amazon.com/Cisco-SG300-10-10-port-Gigabit-SRW2008-K9-NA/dp/B0041ORN6U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1411533975&sr=8-1&keywords=SG300
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.com: Cisco SG300-10 10-port Gigabit Managed Switch (SRW2008-K9-NA): Electronics
<Seony> 정작 문제는 mini gbic 커넥터 자체가 비싸서 있어봐야 쓸 일이 없단거지 ㅎㅎ
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> Command line 명령어도 되죠?
<Seony> IOS 있다니깐.
<Nymph> 텍스트 메뉴방식이 아니라.. command line 명령어.
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Nymph> 그럼 OK~ ㅋ 저 시리즈로 사야겠어요. ㅋ
<Seony> 시리얼 접속할 커넥터는 있지?
<Nymph> 그런데, 구매가 문제... 해외에서 구매해야하는 불편함.. 국내에서는 30만원이 넘어감.. ㅋ
<Seony> 헐 정말?
<Nymph> 네~
<Seony> 완전 사기꾼이네 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 제가 괜히 아마존 뒤지겠어요~ 네트워크 장비는 다나와 가격하고 아마존 가격하고 차이가 엄청나요.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 시리얼 접속으로 해야지만 IOS 되나요? 랜선으로는 안되나부다..
<Seony> 콘솔 인터페이스가 시리얼이니까, 케이블이나 커넥터는 미리 준비해
<Seony> 그게 아니고,
<Seony> 초반에 접속해서 세팅을 하려면 화면을 연결해야하잖아...
<Seony> 보통 스위치 설정할 때, 절대로 네트워크에 물린 상태에서 세팅하진 않아.
<Seony> 세팅을 다 해놓고 네트워크에 물리지
<Seony> 그래서, 접속을 제공하는 인터페이스가 시리얼 콘솔이야...
<Seony> 설명이 제대로 됐나 모르겠네
<Seony> 한 마디로, 리눅스 설치해서 ssh 설치 전에 네트워크 잡고 이것저것 다 한다음에 service ssh start 한다고 보면 될거 같은데...
<Nymph> ㅇㅇ
<Nymph> 뭐 시리얼 케이블이야.. 용산에서 사면 되요~ 잘만 구슬리면 컨테이너에 싸여있는거 거져가져 올수도 있고.
<Nymph> ㅋ
<Seony> 케이블은 딸려와
<Seony> 니가 사야될건, 시리얼2usb
<Nymph> 메인보드에 시리얼 인터페이스 있는데, 그거 사용하면 되지 않나요?
<Seony> usb에 꼽고, gtkterm이라는 리눅스용 툴이 있어.  그걸로 연결하면 돼
<Seony> 아 그래?  그럼 되겠다
<Nymph> 월급 통장에 입금되면 바로 질러야지.. ㅋ
<Seony> 오오 좋겠따 ㅋㅋ
<Nymph> 40 달러 입금하면 2박 3일내로 올듯..
<Nymph> 배송비요.. 40달러... ㅠ
<Seony> 해외라... 그래도 한국보단 싸네
<Nymph> 싸죠.. 30만원짜리가 해외에서는 180달러.. 환율적용해도 20만원인데요..
<Nymph> 보니까 네트워크 장비는 죄다 해외에 싸요.. 근데 워런티? 그런거 때문인거같기도 하고
<bluedusk> 네트웤을 통채로 에물레이팅 해주는 뭐시기가 있었는데
<Nymph> GEN3 ?
<bluedusk> http://www.gns3.net/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Graphical Network Simulator - GNS3
<bluedusk> 이거네요
<Nymph> 네..
<Nymph> 저거 완전 좋아요~ ㅋ
<Nymph> 암튼 자격증 따야겠음요. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 잘 모르겟
<bluedusk> .. 컴맹이라
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<bluedusk> 힘듬 .;
<Nymph> 근데, bluedusk 님은 무슨 일을 하시나요?
<bluedusk> 저..;
<bluedusk> it 쪽 종사자긴 한데
<bluedusk> 개발자는 아니고..
<bluedusk> 저도 잘.;
<Nymph> 네트워크 쪽이신가부다.
<bluedusk> 네트워크는 할줄 모르구요
<Nymph> 그러면 리눅스 서버 만지시나부다
<bluedusk> 리눅스 서버는 아니고 리눅스 데탑을 쓰긴 하죠.;
<bluedusk> 아 생각해보니 리눅스 데탑도 이제 빠빠이네요.. 맥북에어 사기로 했으니..+_+
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> bluedusk: 정체가 뭐냐!!!
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북프로사시죠.
<Nymph> ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 전 들고 다닐일이 많아서요..
<razGon_MINILA> 이미 프로랑 무게 차이 얼마 안나요.
<bluedusk> 일단 작고 가볍고 오래가는걸로 택했어요..
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 에어.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 거기에 제가 사는게 아니라 가격제한도 있어서요..
<razGon_MINILA> 11인치짜리요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<bluedusk> 네
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 에어죠.
<bluedusk> 이미 메모리 업글로 해서 견젖 뽑으니 130만원선이더라구요..;
<razGon_MINILA> 가격제한이라는 말에 꼬리..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅗㅗㅗ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇군요.
<bluedusk> 아 드레이크옹
<bluedusk> 어디갔지
<bluedusk> 통화해봐야 하는데
<bluedusk> 혹시 이지웤 에디터 지원되는 위키 아시는분 있으신가요?
<Nymph> 위키매트릭스 가서 찾아보세요.. 조건에 맞는 위키를 찾아줍니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 아이피타임의 Os를 다운받고 싶네요.
<razGon_MINILA> netOs라는데. 단순히 파일서버등으로 쓰기는 괜찮을거 같아요.
<Nymph> http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-Enterprise-WD4000F9YZ-Frustration-Free/dp/B00CYSYYU8/ref=sr_1_9?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1411536311&sr=1-9&keywords=wd+black+4tb
<myobot> [링크 제목] Amazon.com: Western Digital 4 TB 3.5-Inch WD Se SATA III 7200 RPM 64 MB Cache Bulk/OEM Enterprise Hard Drive WD4000F9YZ [Amazon Frustration-Free Packaging]: Computers & Accessories
<Nymph> 아마존 240달러
<bluedusk> 뻘짓하지 말고 걍 dms 나 빨리 도입해야겠네요.;
<Nymph> 한국 다나와 33만원...
<Seony> 240 너무 비싸다
<Nymph> Enterprise Hard Drive
<Seony> 아... 엔터프라이즈구나
<Nymph> 저렇게 가격차이가 나니 해외직구가 유행이지..
<razGon_MINILA> 전파 등록 그것때문에 비싼가요?
<Seony> 그냥 비싼 거에요
<razGon_MINILA> 예전에 asus ac56/u
<razGon_MINILA> 이것이 미국에서 8-9만원인데. 울나라는 25만원.
<razGon_MINILA> 유무선 공유기.
<razGon_MINILA> 브로드컴것을 사용했더군요.
<Seony> 미국 시장이 크기 때문에, 너도나도 잡을려고 가격을 많이 낮추거든요
<Nymph> 하드디스크에 전파등록을 할 이유가..
<bluedusk> http://www.slashroot.in/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Learn Linux
<bluedusk> 여기 사이트도 유용한 글이 꽤 있네요..
<Nymph> 오~ 좋네요~
<LYUSO_THINK2> 좋은 사이트네요.
<Seony> 스트라토바리우스 Mother Gaia 노래 좋네요
<Seony> 카운터 스트라이크가 리눅스로 나왔나보네요
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 글로벌 오펜스
<Seony> 전 FPS는 진짜 못하겠더라구요
<Seony> 트위터건 페북이건, 팔로잉하는 영어권 사람들 때문에 한글로 맘 편하게 작성을 못하겠네요
<bluedusk> 전
<bluedusk> 어차피 영어권 사람이 없어서
<bluedusk> >>ㅐ
<Seony> 트위터 작성할 때, 특정 유저한테 제가 쓴 글이 안가게 할 순 없죠?
<Seony> 혼자 생각하는걸 적기에는 페북보단 트위터가 더 편할 것 같단 생각이 들어서 트위터 좀 해볼려구요
<bluedusk> 걍 미친척하고 블루투스 기계식 키보드를 지를까요?
<Seony> 왜 "미친척"이에요? 비싼가요?
<samahui_TP> 전 소셜은 유일하게 트윗만 하는데 영어권 팔로우는 있어도 그냥 한글로 써요... 반대로 가끔 영어로만 써놓기도 하구요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 그쵸
<samahui_TP> 그냥 제 개인기록 남긴다라 생각하기 때문에 남 신경 안쓰거든요
<bluedusk> 키보드가 16만원이면-
<samahui_TP> 그냥 지르세요
<Seony> 사마휘님 트위터 계정명은 어떻게 되세요?
<samahui_TP> 어른거릴때 질러주는게 예의 입니다 ㅎ ㅎ ㅎ
<samahui_TP> Seony: 말그대로 가끔 개발하다 메모하던가 머리속 떠오른 생각을 써놓는지라 ㅜㅜ 공개를 안해요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 아~ 네
<samahui_TP> 근데 요즘 폰번호로 찾아와서 팔로우하고 그걸 또 리트윗해서 점점 팔로우가 늘어나더군요 ㅜㅜ
<bluedusk> 전 뉴스만 트윗하는 봇을 만들어서 한 2년 돌렸더니
<bluedusk> 팔로우가 한 500명 정도 되더라구요
<bluedusk> 광고는 예전 자주 가던 커뮤니티 게시판에 한번 썼었구요
<Seony> 음... 그렇군요
<Seony> 전 이제 사무실에서 혼자 일하니까, 페북을 하든 트윗을 하든 사실 아무도 신경을 안쓰긴 하는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 sns가 은근히 족쇄를 채우네요
<Nymph> 제 트윗은 이미 종북빨갱이 딱지 붙은지 오래.. ㅋ
<Seony> 이래서 제가 sns를 잘 안하는 거죠
<samahui_TP> SNS로 된통 당했어서요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 싸이와 페북은 그래서 없애버렸죠
<Seony> 아... 뭔가를 당하셨군요...
<Seony> 방법 당하셨... ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> 방금 입장해서 못 봤는데...무슨 사연이 있었는지 물어 봐도 되요? samahui_TP
<samahui_TP> 개인적 의견 올렸는데 회사 상사가 연결되어있었는데 그걸 보고서는 시비걸었죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> JasonJang_web, 안녕하세요 (__)_
<JasonJang_web> bluedusk 안녕하십시오~ (명령쪼?)
<samahui_TP> 거기다 개인적으로 놀러가서 글올려놓은거보고 일있는데 놀러갔다는 소리듣고 하다보니 자연스래 숨겨놓고 쓰게되고... 그러다보니 글올릴 이유가 없더군요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 이래저래 SNS는 긍정적인 면보다 손해가 많다란 느낌인지라 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그밖에도 몇가지가 있었는데 싸이때 많이 당했죠.
<samahui_TP> 예전 ~ 여친있을때 올린 사진보고 저를 좋아하던 여자분이 여친싸이에 테러를 한다거나... 등등
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 좋은 기억이 없군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<razGon_MINILA> 오
<Seony> 헐...]
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 그런건 없고 울마눌께서 제 싸이 역추적했다는..
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 더 무서운 일이네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 예전 사귀던 여친 신상털기.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 교제초반에요.ㅋ
<samahui_TP> 그런것도 있죠
<Seony> 퍼거슨 감독이, 트위터는 인생 낭비라고 말했꾼요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> sns는 인생 낭비라고.;
<samahui_TP> 퍼거슨 옹 같이 살만큼 산 사람에게는 인생 낭비가 맞겠죠 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아 뭐부터 일을 털어내야 할지 모르겠네요
<bluedusk> 일이 많아서 뭔가 털어내긴 해야 하는데
<Nymph> 맨체스터 계속 지고 있음.. ㅋ
<Nymph> 퍼거슨 옹의 빈자리가 너무나 커보임.
<samahui_TP> 퍼거슨이 맨체스터를 털어 낸듯하죠 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그 전에 맡았던 감독이 기존 코칭스테프와 스텝들을 다 잘라버린 여파죠
<samahui_TP> 퍼거슨의 기름자를 지우려다 맨체스터 색체를 지워버렸죠
<razGon_MINILA> 모예스 말이군요.
<Seony> 다들 트위터하다 짤렸나보네요 ㅋ
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> SNS하니 생각난 일이... MSN단체 채팅하다가 벌어진 사고가 떠오르네요
<samahui_TP> 사원끼리 상사 씹다가 멍청한 사원하나가 회사전체 소식전하던 창에 다른 창에 쓰던 헌담을 그대로 계속 써내려갔죠
<samahui_TP> 사장과 이사까지보고...
<samahui_TP> 이래저래 시끄러워졌었죠
<Seony> 헐...
<Seony> 대박 사건이네요
<JasonJang_web> samahui_TP 노인네요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 채팅서버 접속을 차단하기 시작했었다는...
<samahui_TP> 실질적으로 차단된건 보안문제였지만 시발점은 저 사건이였죠
<samahui_TP> 회사에서 네이트온 못쓰게 하는게 보안문제도 있지만 직원들끼리 상사 씹는게 두려운 몇몇 간부들의 반대가 이유라는 음모론의 시작이죠 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> msn chatting 차단된 건, 아니...참, 한국만 차단된 것은 미국 서부지역 한국인들 남여문제 땜에 차단된 거요. ㅎㅎㅎ 남여문제 <--- 머라고 고상한 말이 있던데...
<samahui_TP> 차단됬다는게 회사내부에서 접속차단이요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 치정문제.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 썸타기.ㅋ
<JasonJang_web> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ 맞다, "치정"
<JasonJang_web> 네~
<samahui_TP> 썸타기 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 국내에서 최고의 썸타기는 iloveschool이였죠
<samahui_TP> 예전 애인이나 맘에두던 동창만나서 불륜저지르기의 원조
<JasonJang_web> 그리고 그 때는 1998년부터 시작해서 2000년에 완전 차단됐고요.
<JasonJang_web> 불륜 > 치정....ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 치정이네요.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 결혼 안한사람끼리는 잼잇죠.ㅋ
<Seony> 알럽스쿨은 장난 아니죠
<JasonJang_web> 정작 나는  ---알럽스쿨, 싸이, 밴드-- 쪽에서 그런 일은 못 봤어요. 물론 활동도 거의 않했지만
<JasonJang_web> 그런 일이 있었군요
<samahui_TP> 전 알럽스쿨때 동창모임 갔다가 기겁해서 다시는 계속만나던 동차아니면 안만나요
<samahui_TP> 어릴적 그 이쁘고 착하고 순진해 보였던 여자친구들이... 줄담배에 쌍욕...
<samahui_TP> 그리고 결정적으로 썸을 즐기자는 뻔뻔함까지...
<JasonJang_web> 그 썸이 투-썸이요? 쓰리-썸이요?
<JasonJang_web> 걍 다 썸이요? (정말 몰라서 물음)
<samahui_TP> 엔조이 파트너 하자더군요
<JasonJang_web> 아 예
<JasonJang_web> <------ 넘후 순진해
<bluedusk> JasonJang_web, 헐.; 그러시군요
<ipeter> =_=
<ipeter> 무섭네요
<Seony> 세월이 흐르면서 변한거겠죠
<Seony> 원래는 안그랬을 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> JasonJang_web, 맞아요 원래는 안그러셨을텐데 세월이 흘러 변하신..;
<JasonJang_web> bluedusk (비)꽈요?
<samahui_TP> 저만 몰랐을지도 모르죠 ㅎㅎ;;
<JasonJang_web> <------ 아직도 모르는 +1
<samahui_TP> 아무튼
<JasonJang_web> bluedusk (비)꽈요? ㅎㅎㅎ <--를 빼먹었네요 ^^ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Seony> 저는 중학교 때 일명 날라리 라고 불렸던 애 하나가, 고등학교 졸업하자마자 결혼해서 애엄마라는 소리 듣고 놀랬던 적이 있었네요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 충격이 심했었어요
<samahui_TP> 날라리라고 소리듣던 사람들이 결혼은 빨리해요
<bluedusk> 음? 전 아직 미혼인데요.;
<samahui_TP> 사고를 치건 아니면 정말 다 경험해봐서 마음을 일찍잡건요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<samahui_TP> 그리고 이뻐야 날나리도 하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 안예쁘면 깡패인가요?
<samahui_TP> 안이쁘면 누님이죠
<samahui_TP> 무서운 누님
<Seony> ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang_web> 내 한동네 골목에 모든 남자들이 혀를 내둘를만큼 날라리 3자매가 있었는데, 어찌나 날나리인지....수건, 행주, 다음 머라고 부르더라고요. 근데 그 3다 시집 잘 갔어요. 의외/예외겠죠?
<Seony> 오랜 날라리 생활로 인한 고단수 눈치 스킬 덕분이죠
<samahui_TP> 그런애들이 잘간다니까요
<samahui_TP> 비슷한 상황의 남자를 만나 사고 치거나, 반대로 순진한 사람만나서 마음잡거나
<Seony> 눈치 + 사람 스캐닝 하는 스킬이 탁월하거든요
<samahui_TP> 제가 아는 최고 날나리는 호빠다니는 애들과 동거도 했었는데 시집은 저희 선배만나서 사모님 소리들어요
<JasonJang_web> 첫째는 본인 부부내외가 같이 중앙 공무원 (중급), 2째는 영국교수와 결혼 미국서 살고, 3째도 (교수랑 ) 아니 결혼후 남자가 교수. <--- 머 이쯤이면 잘도ㅒㅆ쟎아요?!
<bluedusk> 아 원래 tftp 가 같은 서브넷 아니면 못받아오나요??
<Seony> 브로드캐스팅을 감시해야하잖아요
<JasonJang_web> bluedusk: 되는데...
<JasonJang_web> 되요
<Seony> 아... tftp boot이 아니구나
<bluedusk> tftp boot 맞아요 제가 여쭤본거.;
<JasonJang_web> 그건 오(토 위)즈가 잘 아는데.....
<Seony> 그럼 dhcp 때문에, 같은 서브넷에 있어야죠
<Seony> 저희집 근처에 배스킨라빈스 매장이 하나 있는데요,
<Seony> 오바마 대통령이 중학교 때 여기서 알바를 했다네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> 헐~
<samahui_TP> 오바마 고향이 하와이인가요?
<Seony> 근데 그 양반이 알바를 했다는 사실보다, 배스킨 라빈스가 그렇게 오래됐다라는게 더 놀라워요
<Seony> 네 하와이
<samahui_TP> 오~ 그랬군요
<Seony> 오바마 아버지 되는 분이 하와이 주립대학교에 외국인 장학생으로 왔다가 결혼을 하게된거죠
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 그렇네요. 베스킨라빈스가 그리 오래되었다니 그게 놀랍네요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> 고향도 하와이요? 이민후 거쳐 간 곳이 아니고? 아~ 글큰요
<samahui_TP> 오바마 아버님이 이민1세대인가 보군요
<Seony> 네
<Seony> 오바마 대통령이 졸업한 고등학교가 하와이에서 최고 명문사립 고등학교에요
<samahui_TP> Seony님도 어서빨리 아이를 낳아서 대통령으로 키우시는겁니다
<Seony> 근데 그 양반이 졸업해서 명문이 된게 아니고, 원래 그 학교는 진짜 알아주는 학교에요
<samahui_TP> 최초의 한인 미국대통령 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 어
<JasonJang_web> ㅎ
<Seony> ㅎㅎ  애가 생겨야 대통령이 되죠
<bluedusk> 우리나라 최초의 대통령도 하와이에서..
<Seony> 그러니까, 오바마 대통령이 어릴 때 좀 놀았다고는 해도, 기본적으로 공부는 했던 사람이라는 거죠
<samahui_TP> 노는것도 똑똑해야 잘놀죠
<samahui_TP> 멍청하면 이리저리 휩쓸리기만해요
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쵸
<bluedusk> ..;
<bluedusk> 왠지 찔리는군요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 하와이에 사립 명문 고등학교라고 할 수 있는 학교가 2개가 있는데, 그 중 하나는 왜색이 아주 짙어요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 그래도 그 둘 나온 애들은 다르긴 달라요
<bluedusk> 사립 명문 고등학교 하면 정글고밖에 생각나질 않아서.;
<Seony> 참고로 미쉘 위도 오바마 나온 그 고등학교를 나왔어요
<Seony> 어릴 때부터 골프 신동 들었지만, 기본적으로 공부는 상당히 잘했떤거죠
<samahui_TP> 스포츠도 머리가 좋아야 잘하죠
<samahui_TP> 우리나라는 안타까운게 운동하면 공부를 안시켜서 좀 더 크게 되기 힘든 환경을 만들어버리죠. 거기다 운동못하게 되었을때의 대비도 안되고요
<Seony> 네 맞아요..
<samahui_TP> 근데 미셀위는 남자만큼의 피팅거리나온다고 남자대회 쫓더니 결국 LPGA도 우승 못하고 있죠 ... 안타까워요
<Seony> 최근에 잘했다고 하는거 같던데요.  사실 관심이 없어서 잘 몰라요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 한때 최고의 기대주 였던거 같은데 어느순간 안보이더군요
<Seony> 대학교 졸업하기 전까지는 골프 안한다고 했거든요
<samahui_TP> 골프는 요즘 한국에서 씨끄러운 종목입니다. 경기로 말고 캐디 추행으로...  안타까운 나라예요
<Seony> 미쉘 위, 스탠포드 학생이잖아요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 아! 그래요?
<samahui_TP> 공부해서 다른일 할 수 도 있겠군요 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 6월 23일 열린 대회에서 우승했다네요
<Seony> 근데 사실, 구글에서 미쉘위 검색하면 얘는 왜이렇게 예쁘냐는 글 밖에 없어요 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 제가 잘 몰랐던거군요... 우승하고 있다니 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> ㅎㅎ 전 이쁜지는 모르겠는데... 확실히 얼굴은 취향인가봐요
<samahui_TP> 키크다는건 알겠더군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 무지 크죠
<samahui_TP> 인천아시아게임중일텐데... 국내에서 하니까 오히려 인기 없는거 같아요
<samahui_TP> 낮에 일들하니 볼 시간이 없고
<samahui_TP> 쉬는날도 아니니 보러 갈 수도 없고
<samahui_TP> 결국 인터넷으로 봐야하는데 실시간 방송해주는곳이 없군요
<samahui_TP> 해외사이트나 방송을 통해서봐야하다니... ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 다들 업무시간에 몰래 보시겠군요
<samahui_TP> 뉴스로 어느종목 누가 금땄다 보는 정도가 다네요
<samahui_TP> 그게 방송을 안해줘서 몰래 보고말고도 없어요
<samahui_TP> 외국방송 중계해주는 아프리카TV같은걸로 조금씩 보는거 같던데 외국방송이니 우리나라 경기 결승 상대가 아니면 안나오네요 ㅎㅎ;;
<samahui_TP> 그래서 사람들이 중국방송을 많이 보는거 같아요. 왠만하면 중국은 결승에 나오니 ㅎㅎ;;
<Seony> 음... 그렇겠네요
<samahui_TP> 아무튼 평창 정해지기 전이라 혹시나 하는 마음에 정부에서 반대했던 아시안게임 유치한거라 그런지 지원도 변변찮고 방송들도 시청률 위주로다가 편성해서 그런지 방송이 적다고 난리들이군요
<Seony> 뉴스 보니까 운영이 개판이라더라구요
<samahui_TP> 제일 중요한건 업무시간중에 게임들을하니 결국 하는지도 모르고 넘어가게되고요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 주말이니면 경기 볼 시간도 없으니 ... 인천은 확실히 적자로 보답하겠군요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 유도협회장인가 와서 깽판부리고, 화장실 오물 넘치고 그런다네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 인천이야 원래 적자가 어마어마하기로 유명했죠
<samahui_TP> 에휴~ 창피네요
<samahui_TP> 뭐하러 억지 유치를 한건지... 이해가 안가네요
<samahui_TP> 몇몇 실적 좋아라하는 공무원과 건설회사들이 주도했겠죠
<samahui_TP> 그 피해는 고스란히 시민들이 떠안고...
<samahui_TP> 인천은 거기다 차량 2부제 강제 시행으로 또 욕먹고 있네요
<Seony> 그러니 인천 집값이 안올르죠 ㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 혹시 모르죠... 아시안게임을 보러오는 중국 관광객을 노린건지도...
<Seony> 이미 인천에 차이나타운이 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<bluedusk> 제가 진짜
<bluedusk> 만약 다시 어렸을때로 돌아갈 수 있다면
<bluedusk> 유학 갈꺼에요
<bluedusk> ......... 지금이라도 가야 하나.;
<Seony> 지금도 늦지 않으셨어요
<Seony> 저는 신혼 때 갑자기 유학을 가야겠다고 맘 먹고, 한 달만에 신청했어요
<samahui_TP> 제가 만약 다시 어려진다면... 구글과 삼성전자 증권을 사겠다는... ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 유학이야 맘먹으면 가는거라 다시 젊어지지 않아도 가능하지만... 저런건 때를 만나야되서 ㅎㅎ;
<samahui_TP> 제대로 주식투자에 성공하겠다는..
<bluedusk> samahui_TP, 도곡동에 땅을 사는게 더 좋지 않을까요?
<Seony> 애플은 많이 안올랐어요?
<samahui_TP> 아! DMB를 생각못하다니... 쓸대없이 인터넷만 뒤졌네요 ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 애플은 많이 올랐지만 어릴때면 스티브가 말아먹을때도 있어서 속상해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 글고보니 땅사는것도 괜찮네요
<samahui_TP> 서울 강남에 땅 좀 사놓고 천안과 대전, 계룡정도만 사놓으면 되것네요
<samahui_TP> 근데.. 어려지면 아버님이 제 말을 안들어주셔서... 사래도 안사실거예요 ㅎㅎ;; 제가 사자니 돈이 없을것이고... 결국 지금처럼 나이들고 후회하지 않을까 싶어요 ㅎㅎ
<JasonJang_web> bluedusk: 취업이든 유학이든...(미안하지만, 극단적으로 거렁뱅이든) 한국만 아니면 되요, 때가 없어요. 내년에 후회하지 말고 기회를 만들어서 나가기 바래요. 진심임
<samahui_TP> 다만... 사지 말아야 했을 주식은 안사서 지금보다 훨 붕할듯해요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 부유
<bluedusk> JasonJang_web, ...
<bluedusk> 그러기엔 할줄아는게.. ;
<samahui_TP> 열심히 공부해서 나가버리세요
<Seony> bluedusk: 마음 먹으셨을 때 안나오시면 평생 후회할 수도 있어요...
<samahui_TP> 전 어쩔수 없는 입장이지만 가능하면 나가서 공부하고 일하고 애 키우고 싶은게 본심입니다
<samahui_TP> DMB로 핸드볼 보는데 사우디가 생각보다 잘하는군요.. 아니 우리나라가 못하는걸지도...
<samahui_TP> DMB도 차세대는 지금보다 고화질로 간다는데... 제 핸폰은 구린 화질이군요
<samahui_TP> 전체화면으로 보면 점수가 뭉게져서 잘 안보일정도군요
<samahui_TP> 확실히 DMB는 실패작같아요
<LYUSO_THINK3> DMB 가 미래를 내다보고 설계한 그런 기술이 아니다보니 아무래도 좀 그런게 있죠.
<samahui_TP> dmb보느니 그냥 TV수신카드 달아주는게 났다고 봅니다
<samahui_TP> Seony님은 언제 아이폰6로 가실건가요?
<JasonJang_web> 계약 끝나는 시기가 언제요? Seony
<samahui_TP> S를 기다려봐야 할까요? ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 핸드폰 보조금 분리공시제는 은근슬쩍 빼버렸군요
<samahui_TP> 삼성에 꼬리내렸네요
<samahui_TP> ㅡㅡ
<samahui_TP> 저놈의 판매장려금이 휴대폰가격 거품의 근본인데... 에휴
<samahui_TP> 이통사지원금과 제조사장려금이 보조금인데... 보조 명목으로 장기노예만들죠. 헌데 이 보조금이라는 부분을 빼면 휴대폰가 내릴수도 있거든요. 결국 족쇄채우려고 만들어놓은 통신사와 제조사의 함정이죠
<samahui_TP> 대놓고 빼주면 약정걸일도 없는 가격으로 나올수 있을텐데... 절대로 안해주겠죠... 정부도 기업편이니 ...
<samahui_TP> 경기를 보지 말아야 겠군요. 열심히 보면 역전당하더니.. 일하다 잠깐보면 이기고 있군요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 해외 제조사들이 요즘 저가격 고성능으로 승부수를 띄우더라구요.
<LYUSO_THINK3> 다만 사람들 의식이 저런 해외산 제품들을 사용할 떄 발생하는 리스크를 감당할만한 수준이 되는지가 쩝.....
<samahui_TP> 그래도 중국 화웨이 직구 많이 들어오고 있죠
<samahui_TP> 그런 움직임은 좋은거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 이기회에 중국폰으로? ㅋㅋㅋ
<samahui_TP> 아이폰 판매될때가지 지켜보다 저도 중국산으로 갈까 생각중입니다.
<Seony> JasonJang_web: 저는 내년은 이맘때에 끝나요
<JasonJang_web> samahui_TP: seen ?
<samahui_TP> 오늘은 이만 퇴근할랍니다 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_TP> 회식이 있네요
<samahui_TP> 즐겁게 먹고 놀고 오겠습니다
<samahui_TP> 즐거운 저녁시간들 되세요 ~~~
<pchero1> 이거 한번 보세요 http://oneplus.net/
<myobot> [링크 제목] Home - OnePlus.net
<Seony> 얇네요
<pchero1> 가격 한번 보세요 ㅎ
<pchero1> 64 GB $349
<Seony> 상당히 저렴하네요
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요! \ ' ')/
<pchero1> 스펙도 안 꿀려요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<cheesekun> :-)
<pchero1> 하이욤~ ㅎ
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요!
<pchero1> OS가 조금 특이한데
<pchero1> CyanogenMod 를 쓰더라구요
<JasonJang_web> one + 중국제조 조?
<JasonJang_web> one + 중국제조 죠?
<Seony> cynogen이야 뭐 이미 유명한 커펌 아닌가요?
<pchero1> 실제로 쓰는 폰을 본게 이게 처음이라.. ㅎ
<JasonJang_web> 뭐죠.....또 용어가 생각이 안나는데, 엘지 삼싱..뭐 이쪽보다 좋다고 소문은 들었었어요 one +
<pchero1> JasonJang_web: 중국산인지는 모르겠어요. 미국 같기도 하고..
<JasonJang_web> 뭐죠.....또 용어가 생각이 안나는데, 엘지 삼싱..뭐 이쪽보다 좋다고 소문은 들었었어요 one + & C M Rom
<JasonJang_web> pchero1: 중국제 맞아요.
<pchero1> 아하
<JasonJang_web> 작년인가? 금년초인가? 처음 들었을 때, 1대가격에 2대까지 필요한가~~~ 라는 생각을 했었는데, 상품이름만 원 뿔러스. ㅎㅎㅎ
<pchero1> ㅋㅋㅋ 글쵸? 저도 이름 듣고선 2 for 1 인줄.. -_-;;
<JasonJang_web> 경직된 큰 조직& 대기업 이익에 야합하는 정책질을 하는 나라에서는 나올 수 없는 좋은 제품............ 탐나네요. HW AS 무시하고 1+1으로 갈아 타야겠어요. 볼 수록 좋네
<razGon_MINILA> 저 사이노젠 모드는
<razGon_MINILA> 커펌롬입니다. 안드로이드.
<JasonJang_web> = 물놀이죠 ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 사야 겟습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩사는 이종사촌에게 밀수를..ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang_web> 뭘 밀수까지? 담달에 하나 사다드려? (홍콩갑니다)
<razGon_MINILA> 오!!!
<JasonJang_web> 직구 등 하면 되지/ 멀 밀수를 해요? ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그러면 저야 감사합니다.ㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 직구...아..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 몰테일하면 되나요?
<JasonJang_web> 예, 그럼 출발 몇일 전에 연락하께요.
<JasonJang_web> 몰테일 <-- 모름
<JasonJang_web> razGon_MINILA: http://www.dx.com/s/oneplus+one <--- 저도 아직 안봤음
<myobot> [링크 제목] oneplus one - Free Shipping - DX
<JasonJang_web> 우~ 치명적으로 저 모델이 LTE-A 를 미 지원하네요.
<razGon_MINILA> 지원할때갈아타면 되죠.ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 아니 온라인으로 구입하겟습니다. 거기까지 발품팔기 그렇구. 오프라인으로 사면 외국인이면 비싸게 판답니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 홍콩이긴하지만, 요즘은 중국화되서리...
<JasonJang_web> 그쵸? 좀 기다리면 ...더 좋은 모델이 나올..                전 아직 계약도 남아서
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 계약 파기하고 가렵니다.ㅋ
<JasonJang_web> 오~ 역쉬~  ㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 빨리 해지 하고 공기계를 만들어야지 유사시에 전화를 하죠.ㅋ
<bluedusk> razGon_MINILA, 감사합니다. (__)
<bluedusk> 잘쓸께요
<JasonJang_web> ㅋ
<Seony> 음... 저는 $450 주면 아이폰6 받을 수 있긴한데,
<Seony> 그돈이 너무 아까워서 못하겠어요
<Seony> 지금 쓰는 걸로도 충분히 지장이 없는데..
<LYUSO_THINK3> 아이폰을 바꾸고 싶어도 바꿀 일은 없을거같아요. 일단 돈이 없.....
<Seony> http://sports.media.daum.net/sports/general/newsview?newsId=20140924064310083
<myobot> [링크 제목] [단독] 인천AG 통역자원봉사자 벌써 100여명 이탈 | Daum 스포츠
<Seony> 한심하네요
<Seony> 자원봉사라 노예인줄 알았나보지? 라는 자극적인 제목 달아놓은 기사도 있더라구요
<Nymph> 퇴근~
<GarlicChicken> 근데 자원봉사라고 해도
<GarlicChicken> 기본적인 처우 (식대 교통 숙박) 는 제대로 해줘야 하는게 맞아요.
<GarlicChicken> 근데 이거 마저도 개판인듯.
<Seony> 그래서 한심하다는거죠...
<Seony> 일단 전 이만 자러갑니다
<Seony> 낼 뵈요
<GarlicChicken> 아무리 자원봉사 자원봉사라지만
<GarlicChicken> 이세상엔 공짜는 없다는거 ㅎㅎ
<GarlicChicken> 넹 - -)/
<bluedusk> 퇴근하시죠?
<GarlicChicken> 전 파워 출근한지 이제 한시간 반
<bluedusk> 저 배고픈데
<bluedusk> 집에 갈래요
<PotatoGim> 안녕히 가세요~
<LYUSO_THINK3> 후으...
<PotatoGim> 먹고 사는게 참 어러운 것 같아요~
<pchero1> 에효..
<bluedusk> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8ZICSdjLXA
<myobot> [링크 제목] 씨스타 - 새삼스레 극한직업 씨스타 매니저편 (140920 SNL 코리아) @ SNL Korea - YouTube
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 퇴근하시죠
<GarlicChicken> 슬슬 갈 때가 됐긴 한데 ㅡ,.ㅡ ...
<GarlicChicken> 맹북 충전부터 해야겠네요 ㅡ,.ㅡ
<bluedusk> 저도
<bluedusk> 맥북에어 사달라고
<bluedusk> 품의올렸는데
<bluedusk> 승인남
<bluedusk> ...
<bluedusk> 맥북에어가 생길듯 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> JasonJang_Web, 퇴근안하셔요?
<JasonJang_Web> 예~~~~~
<bluedusk> 엌
<bluedusk> 전 퇴근할래요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 수고들하셔요
<JasonJang_Web> 퇴근 요??
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 퇴가느해야죠
<JasonJang_Web> 웹 사이트를 찾는데...영~ 못 찾겠네요. 동영상/글자 화면인지 기억도 가물가물한데...
<JasonJang_Web> 내용은 노무현 전 대통령 왈 "국가는 국민이 주인인데, 주인이 즐겁다면 대통령을 욕하면 어떻습니까?" 머...이런 글인데...혹시 누가 알아요??
<bluedusk> http://impeter.tistory.com/1862
<myobot> [링크 제목] MB 욕설 현역대위 기소,노무현이라면? :: 아이엠피터
<bluedusk> 여기에 나와있는 동영상 말씀하시는건가요?
<JasonJang_Web> 아!!! 똑같지는 않은데....99% 맞네요!! 컴섹 왕!!!!!!!!! bluedusk , 감사
<bluedusk> 저게 무슨 포럼에서 말한 영상일텐데
<JasonJang_Web> Darkcircle ?
<DarkCircle> !
<DarkCircle> 지금 들어온걸 어찌 아셔서(!)
<JasonJang_Web> 아, 늦은 시간 미안합니다.
<DarkCircle> 아뇨 지금 집에 들어왔습니다. ㅋㅋ
<JasonJang_Web> CCTV 모니터링 중요. ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 덜덜덜.
<JasonJang_Web> 중이요
<JasonJang_Web> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 빅브라더
<JasonJang_Web> 다름이 아니고, 짧게!!!  ㅎㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 길게 하셔도 돼요 'ㅅ'a
<JasonJang_Web> 다름이 아니고, 텔레그램 --> 텔리그램 하고 싶어서요. ^^
<JasonJang_Web> 레 --> 리.............가 맞는 거 같아서요. 끝
<DarkCircle> 원래 발음이 어떻죠?
<JasonJang_Web> 텔리그램 <-------- 영어 사전 발음기호에 의함.
<Guest93752> ¿©±â¼± ÇѱÛÀ» ÀÐÀ» ¼ö°¡ ¾ø±º¿ä
<DarkCircle> telegram이 television이나 뭐 이런식인데
<DarkCircle> 흠 잠시마뇽.
<DarkCircle> 아마 로마자 발음 규칙 따르는거 같은데
<DarkCircle> (....)
<DarkCircle> https://translate.google.co.kr/#auto/ko/telegram
<myobot> [링크 제목] Google 번역
<DarkCircle> 이거대로라면
<DarkCircle> "텔레그램" 이라고 나오거든요
<JasonJang_Web> 함 보께요
<JasonJang_Web> 오호~
<DarkCircle> 러시아식으로라면
<DarkCircle> 틸리그럼.
<JasonJang_Web> 위 구글번역에 따르면 /텔러그람/............인데...
<DarkCircle> ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 그람
<JasonJang_Web> http://ko.wiktionary.org/wiki/tele-                 에 따르면
<myobot> [링크 제목] tele- - 위키낱말사전
<DarkCircle> 한국어로 놓고 읽으면 텔그래....(...ㅇ?...)
<JasonJang_Web> 정확한 국제표기에 의한  '한국발음'으로는 텔리/텔러  중 택 1
<JasonJang_Web> 위 위키 낱말사전에 따르면......국제표기에 의한  '정확한 한국발음'으로는 텔리/텔러  중 택 1
<DarkCircle> http://krdic.naver.com/search.nhn?kind=all&query=%ED%85%94%EB%A0%88%EA%B7%B8%EB%9E%A8
<myobot> [링크 제목] '텔레그램'의 검색결과 : 네이버 국어사전
<DarkCircle> 이미 표준화 단어가 있어요.
<DarkCircle> 무선 전보에 쓰는 국문 용어인데 "텔레그램" 으로 분명히 명시가 되어 있거든요.
<JasonJang_Web> 내가 무선통신사.......인데...끄응 ㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> http://krdic.naver.com/detail.nhn?docid=11450300
<myobot> [링크 제목] 라디오텔레그램 : 네이버 국어사전
<DarkCircle> 이 페이지를 들어가보면 발음 표기 출처가 국립 국어원.
<JasonJang_Web> ok.
<JasonJang_Web> 국립국어원을 거스를순 없죠! ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 뭐 비슷한 예시를 들자면
<DarkCircle> 짜장면이냐 자장면이냐 같은 논쟁이죠.
<DarkCircle> 결국 둘 다 인정이 됐지만
<JasonJang_Web> 아뇨......그 보다는
<DarkCircle> 자장면이라고 잘 안쓰고 짜장면이라고 하기 때문에 짜장면도 표준어가 된건데
<DarkCircle> 텔리비전도 잘못된 표현은 아니거든요
<JasonJang_Web> 오렌지 ----> 어륀쥐
<DarkCircle> 발음기호 따르면 말이죠.
<JasonJang_Web> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<DarkCircle> 평이하면서 비중있게 보통 쓰는 발음(콩글리쉬)을 한글로 표기하는듯.
<JasonJang_Web> 예, 그쵸
<JasonJang_Web> 발음기호 따로, 한글표기 따로... ㅠㅠ
<DarkCircle> 조금 심한 예를 들자면 ...
<DarkCircle> http://krdic.naver.com/search.nhn?query=%ED%85%94%EB%A6%AC%EB%B9%84%EC%A0%84
<myobot> [링크 제목] '텔리비전'의 검색결과 : 네이버 국어사전
<DarkCircle> 과감하게 틀렸다고 단정지어주시는 ㅡ,.ㅡ;;;
<JasonJang_Web> ok
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_MINILA> Work^Seony, 질문있는데요, 혹시 미국에 건강보조식품으로 유명한 사이트 아세요? 직구해보려는데..
<Work^Seony> 비타민 같은 거요?
<Work^Seony> 아니면 유기농 관련 상품요?
<razGon_MINILA> 비타민같은거요.
<razGon_MINILA> http://www.nutraminshealth.com/default/product_view.php?part_idx=1162&goods_data=aWR4PTE2ODc0JnN0YXJ0UGFnZT0mbGlzdE5vPSZ0YWJsZT1jc19nb29kcyZwYXJ0X2lkeD0mc2VhcmNoX2l0ZW09||
<razGon_MINILA> 이거 주문하려구요.
<Work^Seony> 유명한 곳 하나 알려드릴께요
<Work^Seony> http://www.iherb.com/search?kw=Ultra+Preventive&x=0&y=0#p=1
<myobot> [링크 제목] Search - Ultra Preventive - iHerb.com
<Work^Seony> 한국사람들이 많이 이용해서, 한국으로 배송비가 저렴한 곳이라고 들었어요
<razGon_MINILA> 감사합니다
<Work^Seony> 이거 좋은 약이에요?
<Work^Seony> 거의 10년 가까이 종합비타민 먹고있거든요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 도핑검사해야 될정도로요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 그렇군요... 하루 4알이면, 240정이니까 60일치네요
<Work^Seony> 2달에 $73이면... 제가 코스트코에서 사먹는 달콤한 젤리 비타민과는 차원이 다르네요 ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 실은 8앎 드셔야 해요. 최소 6알
<Work^Seony> 아 그래요?
<Work^Seony> 근데, 도핑검사를 해야할 정도로 좋다면, 반대로 이 약을 끊으면 무기력해지겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도는 아니고여...ㅋㅋ
<razGon_MINILA> 약먹을 시간이다 느껴요.
<Work^Seony> 헐... 약기운 떨어진걸 느낄 정도잖아요! ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 정말 좋은약이에요.
<ipeter> 좋은 아침입니다.
<ipeter> 하루종일 로그인중이었ㄴ[ㅔ요.
<ipeter> 저도 WS_ipeter이런거 만들어야하나요..
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> ws는 무슨 뜻이에요?
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-25
<razGon_MINILA> 워드프레스?
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 다시 돌아올께요
<ipeter> work station
<ipeter> WS
<ipeter>  world series
<ipeter> WS
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 돌아왔습니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 어서오세요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> window server 네요
<bluedusk> WS = window server
<samahui_> 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> bash shell 취약점 공개됬네요.;
<Work^Seony> mysql 레플리케이션이, 테이블까지는 안가져오나요9?
<Work^Seony> 서버 두대를 세팅해서, 두대에 같은 mysql 데이터를 실시간으로 돌리기에는 좀 무리가 있나보네요..
<bluedusk> 그게 되나요?
<Work^Seony> 양쪽을 둘다 마스터-슬레이브 로 할 생각이었죠
<Work^Seony> 일명 양방향 동기화라고,...
<bluedusk> 그런거 필요할때는 mariadb에 galera를 대부분 쓰는거 같던디요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 디비 서버 하나 세팅해서 리모트 로그인 하는게 낫겠네요...
<Work^Seony> 디비 접속이 상당히 잦은 경우, 이걸 어떻게 좀 해결할 방법이 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<jasonjang> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 아 벌써 집에 갈 시간이!
<samahui_TP> 안녕하세요
<samahui_TP> 헉
<samahui_TP> ㅜㅜ
<samahui_TP> 후딱 가서 쉬세요
<Work^Seony> 그래야겠네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 맛점요,.
<razGon_MINILA> 저도 퇴근시간이 오네요.ㅋ
<Nymph> 하이~ 하이~
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 굳모닝 에브리웡
<bluedusk> 심심하네요.;
<Seony> 오.. 심심.. .ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 아
<bluedusk> 저 내일 모레 우분투 모임 못갈거 같아요
<bluedusk> 목발집고 대학로까지 가기가..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 아놔 인터넷 기사가 와서 이상하게 해놓고 갔어요.
<razGon_MINILA> 공인아이피8개에서 1개로 만들어 놓구 갔죠.
<Seony> 제가 늘 강조해드리지만, 아이피가 많아도 좋은건 하나도 없어요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 좀 딜레이가 생기는 거 같아요
<Seony> 전~~~~혀 쓸모가 없습니다
<razGon_MINILA> 그러긴 한데. 공유기 끼리 충돌나는거 같아요.
<Seony> 충돌이 나면 아예 안되던가 해야지, 딜레이가 생기진 않아요.  아마 다른 문제일 거 같은데요
<GarlicChicken> 목발은 왜 _-_;
<bluedusk> 십자인대가
<bluedusk> 뿌서짐
<bluedusk> 으앜
<bluedusk> ㅠㅠ
<Seony> ㅓㄹ
<Seony> 헐
<Seony> 그거 큰 부상이잖아요
<Seony> 한 1년은 재활치료 해야되는거 아니에요?
<bluedusk> 일단 지금 부상이 가라앉고
<bluedusk> 수술한다음에
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 허걱...
<bluedusk> 6주정도 보호대 차고 생활하고
<GarlicChicken> 도데체 어디서 몽둥이(?)로 맞으(...)셨길래 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 언제 생기셨어요?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷㄷ
<bluedusk> 보호대 벗으면 재활
<GarlicChicken> 버스바퀴에 깔리셨다거나 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 완전히 뭐 뒹굴지 않아야...
<bluedusk> .. 7월말에 농구하다가 십자인대 파열됐는데
<bluedusk> 저번주 일욜날 그 무릅을 또다시 다침.;
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 농구가 문제.
<GarlicChicken> 농구 폐지 개그 급부상 ...
 * GarlicChicken 농구를 해체?!
<GarlicChicken> 전 오늘 기차 잡는다고 역에서 열라 뛰다가
<GarlicChicken> 미끄러져서 무릎을 바닥에 쿵(...)
<GarlicChicken> 했는데 그동안 마신 우유의 효과인가
<GarlicChicken> 간지럽기만 하고 멀쩡하데요 'ㅛ'
<GarlicChicken> (지금도 가려운게 함정이지만)
<bluedusk> 전 목발집고 다니는게 함정임 ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 텔레그램은 번역하는 사람은 꼴랑 5명도 안되는데 해보려고 들어온 사람은 30명도 넘 ...
<GarlicChicken> 정말 쓸데없는 인원구성 ... 메시지 끽해봐야 360개고 초딩도 가능한 수준의 번역인데 ...
<GarlicChicken> 농구하시다가 ...
<bluedusk> -ㅅ-
<GarlicChicken> 설마 골대에 -ㅅ-
<GarlicChicken> 니킥?
<bluedusk> 난 그래서 번역 신청만 하고
<GarlicChicken> ...
<bluedusk> 걍 구경.;
<bluedusk> GarlicChicken, 아뇨 점프해서 착지하다가 무릅 돌아감.;
<GarlicChicken> 헐 -ㅅ- ...
<GarlicChicken> 무릎에 힘 잘못 주셨군요 ㅡ,.ㅡ;
<GarlicChicken> 착지할 때 가장 안전한 방법이 앞꿈치부터 찍는거고 뒤꿈치가 닿을때는 허리까지 같이 숙이면서 무릎 구부리고 힘을 빡 주는게 ..
<bluedusk> 생각보다 그거 힘들어요
<GarlicChicken> 무게 중심 이동이 진짜 중요 ...
<GarlicChicken> 그게 신장이 커지고 체중이 늘어나면
<GarlicChicken> 컨트롤이 점점 힘들어지더라고요
<bluedusk> 걍 쉽게 엉덩방아 찍는것처럼 착지하라고 하죠
<GarlicChicken> 근데 그때 진짜 무릎 확 구부려버리면
<GarlicChicken> 인대 나갈 수도 있어요.
<GarlicChicken> 강약 조절이 그래서 어려운듯 ㅠㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 가끔 주저앉고 나서 못일어나서 붕대감고 병원 실려가는거 대학교때 가끔 보긴 했다능..
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷ
<bluedusk> 저도 구급차 실려감.;
<bluedusk> 10분간 뒹굴어서.;
<razGon_MINILA> 피벗을 농구에서 격하게 하는데. 이때가 문제.
<razGon_MINILA> 미끄러지지 않게 해서 발목은 단단한것으로 하니 나가는건 무릎
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 저도 농구화 발목 높은걸 신어서.;
<bluedusk> 사실 발목을 접질릴거였는데..
<bluedusk> 발목대신 무릅이 팅겨나간 케이스라.. 저같은 경우엔.;
<GarlicChicken> 운동 공학 하는 사람들이 그래서 신체를 격하게 움직이더라도 안전하게 움직이는걸 계속 연구하고 운동선수에게 자세 잡아주고 그런걸 하는거 같네요
<GarlicChicken> 자세 잘못 잡으면 ...
<GarlicChicken> 잣되니 ...
<bluedusk> 여튼.; ㅠ
<bluedusk> 이번주 모임은 못나가는걸로.ㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 서버가 2개인데.
<bluedusk> 왠 달걀이 트윗 팔로우 햇네
<razGon_MINILA> 공인아이피 1개.
<bluedusk> 국정원 알바인가.;
<razGon_MINILA> 파일서버를 각자 들어오게 하는 방법없나요?
<bluedusk> 아이피를 따로.;
<GarlicChicken> mod_proxy 쓰고
<bluedusk> 아니 포트를 따로.;
<razGon_MINILA> 포트분할밖에 방법이 없죠?
<razGon_MINILA> ㅇㅇ
<GarlicChicken> 포트까진 필요가 있을지 모르겠는데 포트 마저도 아파치에서 가상으로 포워딩해서
<GarlicChicken> 서브도메인으로 들어가게 하는 방법이 있긴 해요
<GarlicChicken> 설정은 생각보다 더럽지만 되고나면 열려라꿈동산
<bluedusk> 그렇게 쓸꺼면
<bluedusk> ngix 가 더 설정하기 편한가요?
<GarlicChicken> nginx 설정이 yaml/json 스타일이던가 ...
<GarlicChicken> 요새 아파치 2.4 쓰는데
<razGon_MINILA> 허걱...
<GarlicChicken> 2.2의 구질구질함이 살짝 없어져서 괜츈하긴 하던 ...
<razGon_MINILA> 제한계 이상입니다.
<GarlicChicken> 근데 메뉴얼은 조금 보긴 해야돼요
<GarlicChicken> 그냥 구글 대충 검색해서
<GarlicChicken> 예제 찾아보시고
<GarlicChicken> 이틀 정도 삽질해보세요
<GarlicChicken> 그러면 얼추 됩니다.
<bluedusk> 오오
<GarlicChicken> 되기만 하면 되자늠
<bluedusk> 알바비 주시면 제가 대신 삽질해드릴
<bluedusk> ................
<GarlicChicken>  오오오
<GarlicChicken> 알바비+숙박비+굣통비까지일듯(-0-)
<bluedusk> ...
<GarlicChicken> 근데 무릎 통증은 ... 아마 ...
<bluedusk> jasonjang, 님께 제가 하드웨어만 구매하시면 오픈스택 설치해드린다고 하는데
<bluedusk> 필요없다고 하시니..ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 통증 봐달라고 말씀드리면 라즈곤님이 알바비 대신 =3
<bluedusk> 사실 통증이나 그런건 괜츰한데
<bluedusk> 나중에 재활할께 걱정이라서ㅠ
<GarlicChicken> 뭐 그래도 볼건 봐야 (먼산)
<7JTAAZ5RW> 리하이요
<razGon_MBP> 다시 설정.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 오홍
<razGon_MBP> 티빙스틱을 실행했는데. 실망입니다
<razGon_MBP> 지상파만 되면 딱인데 말이죠.
<Seony> 티빙스틱은 뭐에요?
<razGon_MBP> 크롬스틱과 비슷한데.
<razGon_MBP> 자기네 컨텐츠 쓰게 한것입니다.
<razGon_MBP> 크롬캐스트군요.ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> tving.com이라고 cj미디어 컨텐츠를 제공하는 사이트가 잇습니다
<Seony> 아...  별게 다 있네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 근데 문제가 지상파만 나오면 되는데 그게 안되네요.
<razGon_MBP> 아까비...ㅠㅠ
<Seony> 이번에 끝난 진짜사나이 여군특집 시청율이 상당했다더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 한달간 폭풍섭취를 했더니 체중이 1키로 늘었네요...
<razGon_MBP> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 그것도 아이돌그룹이 나오니. 그렇겠죠
<razGon_MBP> 실제로 티빙스틱을 보니 구글의 야망이 느껴집니다.
<razGon_MBP> 무섭군요. 이젠 방송까지.
<autowiz_> 구글이 세상을 지베할지도 모르겠네요
<autowiz_> 지배
<Seony> 제가 염려하는 바 중 하나죠 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 제 .ssk/known_hosts가 289라인이네요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> .ssh/known_hosts
<Seony> bluedusk: 혹시 오픈스택에서 파일시스템 성능도 테스트 해보셨어요?
<bluedusk> Seony, 인스턴스 자체요? 아니면
<Seony> 네 인스턴스들요
<bluedusk> 오픈스택 노드들의 파일시스템이요?
<bluedusk> 아뇨 인스턴스쪽 성능은 아직
<Seony> 클러스터링 구축하는데, 제 경험으로 nfs가 좀 이상했거든요
<bluedusk> ... 어따가 깔아서 테스트할만한데도 마땅한게.;
<Seony> 오운클라우드 클러스터링 해보세요.  테스트 하기 아주 좋습니다.
<Seony> 빡돌거든요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> 오운클라우드 데이터 저장할 스토리지를 결정해야하는데, 뭘로 해야할지 고민되네요...
<GarlicChicken> Seafile에 음침한 기운이 돌기 시작 ...
<GarlicChicken> 관심가지는 사람들이 많아지면서 일하는 멤버는 대략 6명밖에 안되는데
<GarlicChicken> 이슈갯수가 순식간에 300개로 쑥 늘어났네요 .
<Seony> 씨파일 건의해봤는데,
<Seony> 일단은 oc7 해보자고 하네요
<GarlicChicken> 편한거부터 먼저 하고 나중에 시파일을 해봐도 나쁘진 않을거예요.
<GarlicChicken> 시파일이 조직에서 쓰기엔 기능 안정성은 굉장히 좋은데
<GarlicChicken> 뭔가 이빨이 한두개 빠진 느낌이라
<GarlicChicken> 그건 고려해보셔야 ...
<GarlicChicken> 가상머신에 하나 심어두고 써보세요 그게 나을듯.
<bluedusk> 저도 컴터 대신
<bluedusk> 아가씨 만나고 싶어요
<bluedusk> # ssh girl
<bluedusk> ssh: Could not resolve hostname girl: Name or service not known
<bluedusk> 아.. 안타까운 현실이네요 ..퇴근이나 해야지.;
<Seony> 결국은 nfs 세팅하고 있네요..
<Nymph> 퇴근~
<Seony> 현재 구축된 오운클라우드는 php, memcached, postgresql로 구성되어있는데,
<Seony> 저는 과감히 이걸 php+mysql+memcached로 구축해봤습니다...
<Seony> 아무리 포스구레가 좋아도, php에는 mysql이라고 생각하거든요
<ipeter> 이제 퇴근합니다.
<LinDol> 안녕하세요 6^
<pchero> 안녕하세요 :)
<pchero> 오랫만에 뵙네요 ㅎㅎ
<LinDol> pchero, 피씨 영웅옹!!!!
<LinDol> 오랜만에 뵈어요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<pchero> 넵 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 출장복귀 하였습니다 ^__^
<razGon_MINILA> 수고하셨습니다
<razGon_MBP> 이제 피로를 푸는 겁니다.ㅎ
<autowiz_> 이제막 사무실 왔으니 이제 잔업 처리만 남았네요 ㅋㅎ
<autowiz> 좋은 하루들 되십시요.
<jasonjang> 귿 모뉭~~~
<autowiz> 아이고 이른아침부터 계시네요
<jasonjang> ㅋㅋㅋ 좋은 아침입니다~
<autowiz> 네 좋은 하루 되세요~
<jasonjang> 감사~
<razGon_MINILA> 굳모닝요.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 스타벅스에서 제일 맛있는건 그린티 프라푸치노네요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ^^
<Work^Seony> 미국은 IS를 폭격하지 않았다는 음모론이 등장했네요..
<Work^Seony> 여기에, 에볼라는 미국이 만들어서 아프리카에 실험한 거고, 다음 타겟은 러시아라는 얘기가 러시아 방송에 뉴스로 방영이 됐어요...
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-26
<Work^Seony> 튜링테스트 통과한 프로그램이 나왔다네요...
<Work^Seony> 액체 금속도 나왔으니, 이제는 터미네이터 T1000 양산만 하면 되겠군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 불쾌한 골짜기 이론이라는게 상당히 재밌는 거네요...
<Work^Seony> https://mirror.enha.kr/wiki/%EB%B6%88%EC%BE%8C%ED%95%9C%20%EA%B3%A8%EC%A7%9C%EA%B8%B0
<myobot> [링크 제목] 불쾌한 골짜기 - 엔하위키 미러
<Nymph> 하이~
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Nymph> Work^Seony: ^^
<Nymph> Work^Seony: 어제 한국에서 DNS 증폭 공격이 있었음요~
<bluedusk> hi
<bluedusk> 왜 저는 반겨주는 사람이 없나 했더니
<Nymph> 주요 메이저 ISP 업체 간헐적으로 장애발생~
<Work^Seony> 증폭공격은 뭐하는 거야?
<Nymph> bluedusk: 하이~ 하이~
<Work^Seony> bluedusk, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 24시간 채널에 아이디 넣어두고 그냥 몸만 출퇴근 하는군요..-ㅅ-;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Nymph> DNS 서버의 Recusive Query 를 보내서 최종 DNS 를 DNS 서버들이 DDOS 공격하는거.
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, dns rescursive 던가? 그 취약점 이용해서 ddos 공격 때리는거 있어요
<Nymph> 겁나 무서운..
<Nymph> 취약점이 아니라 원래 있는 기능을 이용하는거임요. ㅋ
<bluedusk> 그게
<Nymph> http://m.etnews.com/20140925000605?obj=Tzo4OiJzdGRDbGFzcyI6Mjp7czo3OiJyZWZlcmVyIjtzOjI1OiJodHRwczovL3d3dy5nb29nbGUuY28ua3IvIjtzOjc6ImZvcndhcmQiO3M6MTM6IndlYiB0byBtb2JpbGUiO30%3D
<myobot> [링크 제목] 9.25 DDoS 소량 공격 발생...대량으로 발전 가능성 지켜봐야 - 대한민국 IT포털의 중심! 이티뉴스
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 recursive를 증폭이라고 하는 거야?
<bluedusk> 관리자들이 그 설정을 막어두던가 제한해야 하는데
<bluedusk> 안하잖아요
<Work^Seony> 아... 이제 이해가 간다
<Nymph> 그거 막으면 DNS 안돌아가요~
<Work^Seony> 음... 그래서 dns는 한쪽은 udp로 하면 좋은데...
<bluedusk> ...
<Work^Seony> Nymph, 튜링 테스트 통과한 프로그램이 나왔대.  액체 금속도 나오고.  이제 T1000만 만들면 될거야
<bluedusk> 그런가요? 전 컴맹이라 잘 모르겠네요..;
<Nymph> ns.kt.com 에 naver.com reslove 날리면 Non-authortive 응답이 가능한게 recursive 때문 아닌가요?
<Nymph> Work^Seony: T1000 만들어도 과거로 시간여향을 못보내니..
<Work^Seony> 과거로 보내지말고 지금부터 쌀쓸면 되지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 싹쓸면
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 어차피 개발자들만 죽이러 올테니 저랑 상관없는 이야기
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Nymph> 확실히..
<Nymph> 좋은 도구를 가져다 줘도 사람이 그걸 잘못사용하면 말짱 도루묵인듯..
<bluedusk> 원숭이한테  총 쥐어주는걸 예로 들면 될거 같은데요
<bluedusk> 아 너무 좀 비약이 심한가..
<Nymph> 내가 댕기는회사도 DNS 공격받아서 장애 났는데
<bluedusk> 그럼 원숭이에게 핵폭탄 발서 버튼을 쥐어주는걸.
<Work^Seony> 원숭이한테 총 주면 인간 멸망할거 같은데요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 육체적으로도 이미 상대가 안되는데..
<bluedusk> Work^Seony, 혹성탈출...말구요.ㅠ
<Nymph> DNS 이야기를 들어보니, DNS 하나에 Authortive 하고 recusive 랑 같이 운영.. -_-;;
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> it 전공자에게
<bluedusk> 아니 it 종사자에게
<bluedusk> GPF 제네럴 프로텍션 에러 라고 말하면
<bluedusk> 못알아 먹나요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 분야마다 다르지 않을까요...
<bluedusk> General protection fault 때문에 시스템이 죽었다 라고 담당자에게 이야기 했더니
<bluedusk> 주신 메일의 의견은 근거가 될수 없습니다.
<bluedusk> dump 분석 내용이 무엇이며 어떤 코드가 나와서 그 의미가 무엇이다라는 fact의 리포트를 주세요.
<bluedusk> 이런다는데..-_-; it 분야 종사자에 서버 담당자라는 인간이 그것도 책임급이 할만한 이야기는 아닌거 같아서.;
<bluedusk> 저만 무슨 딴세상에서 살고 있나 싶어서요.;
<Work^Seony> Segment Fault 같은 거라면, 좀 이해는 가네요
<Work^Seony> 다시 말하자면, "그냥 안되요" 하는 거랑 비슷한 느낌 받을 거 같아요
<bluedusk> 그렇군요..
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<drake_kr> 워
<drake_kr> 하루에 스팸이 18000개
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 안녕하세요
<bluedusk> 울 회사 인터넷이 끊겼었네요
<Seony> 헐... 회사가 인터넷이 끊기다니요...
<bluedusk> ㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 제가 vpn 셋팅하다가
<bluedusk> 끊어먹음
<bluedusk> ^_^
<Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 근데 vpn이 서로 연결되어있나보네요...
<bluedusk> 네
<bluedusk> 지사들끼리 터널링해서
<bluedusk> 묶어놨어요
<bluedusk> 이번에 대전쪽에 내려갈 vpn 서버 셋팅하면서 사내에서 테스트 하다가
<bluedusk> -_-;
<drake_kr> 헐
<bluedusk> drake_kr, 제 내일 못갈거 같아요
<bluedusk> 목발집고 다녀야 하는데 대학로까지는 도저히 못가겠어요 ㅠ
<drake_kr> 네
<Seony> 여기랑 한아얄씨랑 해깔려서 글을 자꾸 딴데다... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 군대 때 후배가 부대모임 네이버밴드가 있다고 해서 가봤는데, 기수가 후덜덜 해서 도저히 말도 못꺼내겠어요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 회사에서 맥북에어 사주네요
<bluedusk> 충성을 다해야 할거 같아요..
<bluedusk> ㅠ_ㅠ
<Seony> 오오 드디어
<bluedusk> 음
<bluedusk> 포맨으로 오픈스택 디플로이 하는 가상머신을 만들려고 하는데
<LYUSO_THINK> 회사에서 맥북이라
<bluedusk> 좋은건가요?
<Seony> 좋죠.  돈주고 사려면 비싼건데 ㅋ
<bluedusk> 회사에서 그만큼 투자를 하는건 이유가 있는거겠죠?
<bluedusk> ..... 왠지 두렵..;
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 돈 투자한만큼 부린다는 명목...
<bluedusk> 하지만 전 부려먹히지 않겠어요
<Seony> 텔레그램 설치했더니, 몇명 보이네요 ㅋ
<bluedusk> ㅇ_ㅇ
<sbhyun> 퇴근~
<sbhyun> 주말 잘 보네세요~
<sbhyun> (나두 텔레그램 해야하나?)
<Revi> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ko 런치패드 번역팀 관리자분 계시면 승인 좀 해주시면 감사하겠습니다...
<myobot> [링크 제목] Ubuntu Korean Translators in Launchpad
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> vm 왜케 느리지.;
<razGon_MBP> 안녕하세요?
<bluedusk> razGon_MBP, 안녕하세요 (__)
<razGon_MBP> bluedusk,  bluedusk_MBA 라고 바꾸셔야
<razGon_MBP> 아직 안오셨나요?>
<bluedusk> 아.; 아직 물건을 못받았어요
<bluedusk> 오늘 구매 진행해서
<razGon_MBP> 아... 그렇군요.ㅎ
<bluedusk> 담주언젠가는 오겠죠.;
<razGon_MBP> 아무튼 축하드립니다.
<bluedusk> 뭐 제껏도 아니고 회사꺼.. 인데 걍 제가 쓰는거죠.;
<razGon_MBP> 저 같은 경우는 별 소용없는거 샀다는 생각은 들지만, 뭐랄까...
<razGon_MBP> 손에 잘맞는 느낌이 좋아서 일부러 이렇게 써요.ㅋ
<bluedusk> 전 모르겠어요 처음 써보는거라서 ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 저는 그냥 마눌님때문에 셋팅하려고 사용하다가 괜찮더라구요.
<razGon_MBP> 단 문제는 에어는 좀 느려서 환불하고 이왕할거면 프로로...ㅋ
<bluedusk> 음. 어차피 저 쓰는게. 대부분.. 웹검색 ssh 연결이 대부분이라서요.;
<bluedusk> 뭐 맥북 쓰다 보면 바뀔수도 있긴 한데
<bluedusk> 들고다닐일도 많고.;
<razGon_MBP> 아...
<razGon_MBP> 맥북보다는 다른 업무용노트북이 좋긴하겠지만..ㅋ
<razGon_MBP> 뭐 회사돈이니 맥북에어도 좋겟죠.
<bluedusk> 13" 맥프레 가 1.57밖에 안나가긴 하네요.;
<razGon_MBP> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MBP> 별차이가 안나가서 프로로 사시라고 한겁니다.
<razGon_MBP> 솔직히 충격에 주의할건 패널 밖에 없어서요.
<razGon_MBP> 물론 엄청난 충격은 주의해야 되지만요.
<razGon_MBP> 비가 오네요...
<bluedusk> 하지만 가격도 엄청나므로 패스 할래요.ㅠ
<razGon_MBP> 오늘 금요일은 ...
<razGon_MBP> 11인치 짜리는 얼마인가요?
<razGon_MBP> 아... 회사지...
<razGon_MBP> 할인도 안되겠군요.
<bluedusk> =__=
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥북프로레티나는 어떠신가요?
<LYUSO_THINK> 왠지 라즈곤님께서는 집에 하나 있으실 거 같습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 최근에 구입했어요.
<razGon_MBP> 살계획이 없었는데 사게 되었지요.
<razGon_MBP> 노트북은 나름의 장점이 있는데. 제 활동에는 그리 역할을 하는게 없습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 하지만, 이제 이동하는 맥북을 마눌님께서 쓰실거 같은 예감이 있네요.
<Seony> 직접 소유하신게 아니라서 그럴 거에요.  맥은 일단 주력으로 쓰기시작하면, 이후로는 딴거 못쓰실 거에요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 이래서, 한 번 맥쓰면 다른 걸 쉽게 못사는 이유이지요
<Seony> 지금 제 맥프로도 벌써 5번째 맥이네요
<razGon_MBP> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 하긴 계획상에 있어야 되는데...
<razGon_MBP> 맥으로 한다면 아이맥을 사야 될거 같습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 하지만, 피시는 조립하는 맛이있어서요.
<Seony> 아이맥이 집에 한 대 있으면 뽀대나죠 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MBP> 실은 윈도우를 네이티브로 안하고,
<razGon_MBP>  i7  을 우분투로 올리고 가상기능으로 윈도우 돌리려했습니다.
<razGon_MBP> 근데 진료가 주므로 그러진 못하고 윈도우 올려서 사용을 하고 있죠.
<razGon_MBP> 지금도 빡세게 사용합니다.
<bluedusk> 냥냥
<razGon_MBP> MINILA 가 계속 돌아가죠.
<bluedusk> foreman 까는데 넘 느리넹
<bluedusk> 집에 갈래요
<bluedusk> 다들 주말 잘보내세요
<razGon_MBP> 쉬세요
<Seony> 들어가세요
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 그렇게 되시는구나
<LYUSO_THINK> 지금도 열심히 돌아가는가보네요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 쓰고보니 나가셨구나....
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> LYUSO_THINK,이건 원격으로 연결하는...ㅋㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 우왓
<LYUSO_THINK> razGon_MINILA, 원격이라니 당황했습니다!
<razGon_MINILA> 본컴은 직접 연결 안되어 있어요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아 그러셨구나... 허허
<LYUSO_THINK> 유비쿼터스 환경이 재대로 되어있으시네요.
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그정도까진 아니구요.
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북은 맥북대로 연결.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 아아 그런 식으로....ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 맥북은 아마 마눌님께서 인강보실거에요.ㅋ
<LYUSO_THINK> 맥으로 대동단결 하신 것 같아요. 보통 진료 프로그램은 다들 윈도우즈던데 으으
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하 인강....
<razGon_MINILA> 아니요
<razGon_MINILA> 지금 이게 진료컴이에요.
<LYUSO_THINK> 아하아하
<razGon_MINILA> 리하이요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-27
<autowiz> atom 넷북에
<autowiz> 윈xp 가 설치되어 있는데 7이나 8 로 업글해도 쓸만할까요?
<autowiz> 램은 4기가 입니다.
<Work^Seony> 아뇨 좀 느릴 거에요
<Work^Seony> 왠지모를 딜레이가 좀 있어요
<autowiz> 서니님 안녕하세요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 감사합니다.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 램을2기가만 살껄 4기가 괜히 샀나 싶기도 하네요 ㅠㅠ
<drake_kr> 아톰넷북이면 제경우 8.1이 괜찮던데요
<drake_kr> 근데 솔찌
<drake_kr> 아톰넷북 쓰면서 느낀건데
<drake_kr> 리눅스 더럽게 느려요 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 우분투만 느린거 아니구요?
<drake_kr> X가 느린거 같아요
<drake_kr> 우분투 쿠분투 루분투 다 느렸으니..
<autowiz> 행복한 하루 되세요~~
<autowiz> 드레이크님 자리에 있음?
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 계시는군요?
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 늦은시간에 인사올립니다.
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 오라클 공부 재미? 나네요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz> 문안인사 드리옵니다.
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 이 시간에 계시네요
<autowiz> 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 일하시는 거에요?
<autowiz> 오라클 공부하고 있어요 ㅎ
<Seony> 오오... 공부!
<autowiz> 사는게 녹녹하지가 않네요 ㅠㅠ  열심히 산다고 하는데  뭔가 새로운건 계속 나오고
<Seony> 그래도 오픈스택을 하심이... ㅎㅎ
<Seony> 오라클도 자기네 오픈스택 발표했다더라구요
<autowiz> 오픈스택도 참 공부해보고 싶은데 말이지요 ㅠㅠ
#ubuntu-ko 2014-09-28
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<qufsla> 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz> 하이요~~
<ipeter> 오토위즈님 24시간 일하는거 같아요
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-21
<autowiz__> 저위에 소스관리 이해하는데 10초 걸렸습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저는 지난주에 이틀정도 gti 연습하고 그러고 있는데 , 손에 달라붙지는 않네요
<autowiz__> svn 도 써봐야 하고 테스트 할꺼는 많은데 모르는게 더 많으니 ...  그래도 힘내야겠지요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 월요일 아침인데 다들 자리에 안계신가 보네요 .    모든분들 turn up 하세요~~
<PotatoGim> 줄건 아침입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 네 포테토님 저 시간 됩니다 되요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> git-svn 문제는 해결 되셨나요 ??
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~ 말미에 추석연휴가 달린 행복한 일주일의 시작입니다. 즐거운 하루 되세요.
<autowiz__> 휘님도 수고하십시요~
<autowiz__> 휘사마 ㅎㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 그냥 우회하기로 했습니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 직접 서버에서 동기화하면 문제가 될 소지가 있겠더라구요...
<PotatoGim> 설정만이라도 유지하게 해볼까 했는데 그것도 클라이언트에서 git-svn이 미설치되었으면 문제가 되고...
<autowiz__> 고생만 하셨네요 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 어차피 해당 SVN 저장소는 제가 관리하고 있으니까... 그냥 다른 사람들이 git에서 커밋 올려놓은 것들을 나중에 한꺼번에 반영하려구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 저는 아직 git 도 개념이 덜 잡혀서 ㅠㅠ 슬픕니다.
<PotatoGim> 으허허... 금방 익숙해지실 겁니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 포테토님 특강 들을준비 되어 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 헉...
<PotatoGim> 제 앞가림도 못하는 놈에게 배우시면... 큰일납니다 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 무슨 그런 말씀을.
<HolyKnight> 강원 춘천서 메르스 의심 환자 발생. A씨는 이달 초 아랍에미리트 두바이를 방문했으며, 당시 사막 체험 프로그램에 참가해 5분 정도 낙타를 탔다. A씨는 현재 서울국립중앙의료원 음압 병실에서 격리 치료 중이다.
<autowiz__> 아직은 메르스 조심해야 하나 봅니다.
<autowiz__> pci 라던가 해서 시스템 시간을 좀 정밀하게 관리 할 수 있게 도와주는 장비 가 있을까요?
<autowiz__> 생각보다 일반 서버들 , 네트웍 장비들 시간이 잘 틀어집니다. 몇년 지나면 몇시간씩 돌아가 있는경우가 많아서
<autowiz__> ntp 가 대안이기는 한데 혹시나 좀더 정밀한 시계 같은게 있나해서 여쭤봅니다.
<PotatoGim> 정밀도는 ptp가 더 높다고 알고 있습니다~
<PotatoGim> NTP가 밀리초 정도인데 PTP는 환경에 따라서는 나노초까지도 가능한 것으로...
<autowiz__> http://www.atomictimeclock.com/clockcard.php
<autowiz__> http://www.atomictimeclock.com/stsyhome.htm
<autowiz__> pci 5v 전용제품이 하나 , gps 타입이 하나
<autowiz__> gps 수신이 가능하다면 좋은데 .... 보통 서버실은 gps 수신이 안될거같은 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 아 제가 말을 잘못썼군요. ntp 보다 정교한걸 바라는 수준은 아니구요( ntp 적용하면 계혹해서 동기화를하니까 몇초 이상 차이가 날 일이 없어지니 )
<autowiz__> 보안문제로 ntp 를 쓰기가 꺼려지는경우에 자체 타이머가 정밀도가 높은게 있으면 좋겠다 싶어서 ,,, 이런저런 잡생각중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 이런 잡생각 을 하고 또하다보면 저도 잡스 가 될 수 있을 까요?
<orion203> 대충 ms 초까지만 맞춰도 동작하는데는 이상이 없어요...
<commania> 안녕하세요~
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> gdd
<bluedusk> ㅎㅇㅇ
<Demonion> 블루찡....
<bluedusk> 넴
<Demonion> ㅎㅇㅇ
<bluedusk> 쇤네를 찾으셨사옵나이까 (__)
<Demonion> http://m.media.daum.net/m/media/society/newsview/20150921142211196
<Demonion> http://m.zdnet.co.kr/news_view.asp?article_id=20150918112826
<autowiz__> 테라칸 차량이 고의적으로 천천히 갔을 가능성도 있지않나 싶습니다.
<Demonion> ㅋㅋ
<Demonion> http://blog.rightbrain.co.kr/?p=5862
<commania> 음...
<commania> 온통 접속/접속해제 메시지 뿐이네요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요~~
<razGon_MINILA> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 예전에는 2-3일에 한 번 하던 게임을, 이제는 거의 매일 하네요
<Work^Seony> 생활이 망가진다고 해야할지, 즐겁게 산다고 해야할지...
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그게 좋은거죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 저는 마눌님에게 비밀계좌 들킬거 같아요..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 위기의 순간입니다.
<Work^Seony> 피씨게임 할 땐 몰랐는데요,
<Work^Seony> 콘솔 겜 하면, 헤드셋 끼고 사람들이랑 떠들어가면서 하는게 무지 재밌더라구요
<Work^Seony> 헛 비밀계좌가 어떻게 걸릴 수 있어요?
<Work^Seony> 그럴 땐 저하고 상담을 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 전직 은행원이잖아요 ㅋ
<autowiz__> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 작년인가 멍텅구리 계좌 관련해서 기사나올때
<autowiz__> 여친님 말씀이 계좌 따로 가지고 있다는거에 배신감 느낄거 같다고
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 모르게 갖고계셔야죠
<autowiz__> 그런거 너무너무 싫다고 해서 저는 꿈도 안꾸고 있습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 가장 기본적인 상식이면서 팁을 알려드리자면,
<Work^Seony> 한국에서의 모든 금융정보는 "반드시" 본인 이외에는 그 누구에게도 알려주지 않게 되어있어요.
<Work^Seony> 부모님도 소용없습니다
<Work^Seony> 부모님, 형제, 자매, 배우자 다 소용없어요
<Work^Seony> 무조건 본인 아니면 안가르쳐줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 만약에, 어떤 사람이 어떤 은행 지점 단골이라서, 은행 직원이 임의로 괜찮겠지 판단해서 알려줬다가 문제가 되면, 100% 은행 과실이에요.
<Work^Seony> 그점 염두에 두세요 ㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-22
<HolyKnight> 본인사망하면요?
<autowiz__> 계좌번호를 알면 사망진단서? 들고 가면 상속이라던가 처리가 가능한걸로 알고 있습니다.
<autowiz__> 근데 계좌번호를 모르면 어떻게 되는지 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 본인 사망의 경우는요,
<Work^Seony> 직계가족이 사망진단서랑 은행이 요구하는 법정서류를 들고가서 출금 요청을 해야되요
<Work^Seony> 근데 직계가족이라고 그냥 다 출금해주는건 절대로 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 상속자가 있는 경우, 그러니까 기혼자나 자녀가 있는 경우는 본인 사망시 법원에서 상속자당 상속률이나 상속액수를 정하게 되는데
<Work^Seony> 그거에 의거해서 출금을 해줄 거에요
<Work^Seony> 근무를 했었던 제 경험으로 비추어보면, 그런 경우 쉽게 출금해줬다가 괜히 저까지 분쟁에 말려들까싶어 겁나서 함부로 안해줍니다.
<Work^Seony> 삶은 계란을 날계란으로 되돌릴 수 있는 시대가 왔네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 굳이 삶아놓고 왜 되돌리려는걸까요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 계란 때문에 연구된 실험은 아니구요,
<Work^Seony> 응고된 단백질의 분자구조를 다시 되돌리는 실험에서 테스팅된 거랍니다
<autowiz__> 유명환 사장님께서 얼마전에 페북에 이런글을 남기셨었습니다. 개발자는 고정관념에 사로 잡히면 안된다고
<Work^Seony> 어마어마한 세상이에요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 늘 왜? 라는 질문을 하며 창의적인 아이디어를 내야한다고 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> mingw 에서  time find /c -size +1500000000c
<autowiz__> 이 명령어 한번 실행시켰다가
<autowiz__> real    606m58.191s
<autowiz__> user    1m33.709s
<autowiz__> sys     12m48.757s
<autowiz__> 이렇게 나왔습니다 ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 리눅에서 ntfs 파일시스템 사용할때 짧게 파일 몇개 옮기고 할때는 몰랐는데 막상 수기가씩 쓸려고하니 거의 못쓸수준이더라구요.
<autowiz__> 그거랑 관계가 있는건지 아니면 mingw 자체가 윈도우즈 파티션을 마운트 해서 운영하는 과정에 문제가 있는건지
<Work^Seony> ntfs는 걍 급할 때나 써야죠ㅕ
<autowiz__> 정말 경악할 만한 수치가 나오더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz__> 어제는 plex media server 설치해서 테스트 해봤습니다. 기능이 많지는 않는데 영상은 잘나오네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 깔끔 간단한게 꽤나 마음에 들었습니다.
<Work^Seony> 플렉스가 유료버전도 따로 있을 거에요
<autowiz__> 네 프리미어 버젼 등록할 수 있게 되있더라구요.
<Work^Seony> 플렉스가 아마 웹을 통해서 컨버팅하고 스트리밍하는 방식으로 작동하는 거 같더라구요
<autowiz__> (flash 나 ) html5 로 스트리밍 하더라구요 . 클라이언트쪽은 브라우저만 있으면 되니까 맘에 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 저는 별로 필요가 없어서 안쓰지만, 플렉스가 인기가 많은 이유가 있죠 ㅎㅎ
<jason____> 이유가 어떤...? 거여요?
<jason____> 편하다?
<Work^Seony> 웹브라우저만 있으면 되서요 ㅎㅎ'
<jason____> 아~
<Work^Seony> 그거 말고도, 영화를 인덱싱하는 기능도 있어요
<Work^Seony> 별의별 기능이 다 있는데, 오래 전에 써봐서 기억이 잘 안나네요
<autowiz__> 영화 포스터랑 영화 줄거리 같은거 가져다가 화면에 보여줍니다.
<jason____> 전 한국서 프락시섭 없이,  몇번 접근하니 국가코드 Lock 이 걸려서 못 봤던 기억이 있어요.
<Work^Seony> 전 세계 Tor 브라우저를 보여주는 지도가 나왔다네요...
<Work^Seony> 얼마 전에 킥스타터에서 본건데, 핸드폰에 무슨 조그만 장치 하나를 연결하면 모든 통신을 암호화하는 단말기가 나온걸 본 기억이 나네요'
<jason____> me 2
<Work^Seony> 다시 찾을려니 힘들군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 찾은거 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/683682172/invizbox-go?ref=category_popular
<Work^Seony> dkwlr wlsgod wnddlqslek
<Work^Seony> 아 이거 아닌거 같네요
<Work^Seony> 맞나... 지금 다시 자세히 보니까 그저 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> iOS9 잠금화면 우회할 수 있는 방법이 나왔네요
<Work^Seony> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIp73v_W5A8
<Work^Seony> pinta 실행했는데 gnome에서 강제 로그인 당했네요
<Work^Seony> 띄워놓은 프로그램이 엄청 많았는데 아... 짜증이..
<autowiz__> 강제로그인 당했다는건 어떤 건지 잘 모르겠사옵니다.
<PotatoGim> 혹 git-svn을 쓰시는 혹은 쓰실 분이 계시다면... merge는 하시면 아니되옵니다...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> Rebase만이 답입니다!ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 걍 우분투 데탑이 자동으로 로그아웃 해버렸어요
<autowiz__> 계속 고생중이시군요..
<PotatoGim> 삽질의 연속입니다...ㅜ
<autowiz__> 본디 IT 는 삽질과 닭질이 대부분인거 같습니다.
<autowiz__> 10년전에도 지금도
<autowiz__> http://breckyunits.com/twelve-tips-to-master-programming-faster.html
<autowiz__> 초급 중급 한테는 좋은 말인거 같습니다. 걱정하지 말고 그냥 막 , 많이많이 하라는 말이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> http://thenextdrivinglab.com/kr/2015/index.html
<autowiz__> Ball Pin Tire 라고 합니다.
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<jun_> Seony님 오랫만에 인사드리네요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 지진피해는 없으셨어요..??? 저번주에 소식만 듣고서는 안들어와서리;;
<jun_> autowiz님 안녕하십니까~ 아직도 시스템 프로그래밍 관련해서 스터디 그룹을 구하시나요?? ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네 쓰나미는 오다만거 같아요
<autowiz_> 다들 야근이 많으신지라 오프라인 모임은 힘들거 같고
<autowiz_> 그냥 온라인으로 정보공유하는정도 해볼까 말까 싶습니다. 막상 할려고 하면 귀찮아 하실지도
<jun_> Seony님 다행이네요.. 저도 그날 뉴스보면서 쓰나미 있으면 어쩌나 하고 있었는데;;
<jun_> autowiz_ 님 오프라인이라면 어디쯤이 가능하신가요..?? 친구랑 같이 스터디를 시작하려하는데.. 멘토가 되주실 분이 필요해서요;;;ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 주말에 장소는 저희 회사 ( 가산동 , 독산역 앞)
<autowiz_> 쓰셔도 될거 같구요.
<autowiz_> 따로 장소 있으시면
<autowiz_> 왠만한데는 갈 생각도 있습니다.
<jun_> 저나 제 친구는 그리 큰 회사가 아닌지라... 야근이 많지 않아서요...ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 그래서 거의 수요일마다 만나서 진행은 하고 있는데.. 만나서 책보고 여기여기 이거 해보자~ 이 수준으로 끝나서요;;
<jun_> 저야 그나마 우분투나 민트를 사용해서 조금은 다룰줄 아는데 제 친구는 우분투 사용한지 2주밖에 안됐다 보니... 우분투 쓰는법이랑 VI에디터 단축키 알려주고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 아마 수준이 너무 낮아서 autowiz_님이 참석하시면 실망하실꺼예요;;;;
<autowiz_> 밥먹고 와서 시간이 좀 지났습니다. ㅜㅜ
<autowiz_> 위치는 어디서 많이 하세요?
<autowiz_> 목표랄까 목적이랄까 어떤걸 위주로 하고 싶으신지
<jun_> 친구는 목동살구 저는 청량리쪽 살아서 주로 종각에서 모여서 하고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 저는 일단 C프로그래밍을 다시 할 생각으로 하고 있구요, 제 친구는 DBA 쪽 공부하려고하는데.. Unix 계열을 다룬적이 없어서 일단 우분투로 Unix계열 맛만 보라고 해둔 상태예요
<autowiz_> 네~ 종각에서 모이시면 장소는 어떻게 하시고 계시나요?
<autowiz_> 그냥 커피샾 + 노트북 인가요? ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 네 노트북 + 커피샵 으로 진행하고 밥같이 먹고 그러고 있어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 영어학원이랑 컴터 학원이 몰려있는 곳이다보니 노트북가지고 뭔가를 진행하기 좋더라구요
<autowiz_> 매주 안빼먹고 잘 하고 계시나요 ㅎㅎ 은근 매주 하는게 힘들 수 도 있을텐데요
<jun_> 이제 3주됐어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 내일 만나서 하기로 했는데 뭘 할지;;;;
<autowiz_> 저녁 몇시쯤 모이세요? 위도와 경도를 알려주시면 허접한 실력으롤나마 설명좀 드리고 오겠습니다.
<jun_> 거의 수요일 저녁 7시에서 8시 사이에 모이구요. 종각역 피아노거리에 커피그루나루 3층에서 대부분 하고 있습니다.
<orion203> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 저희 사내에서 어떤분은 어플라이언스 UI 를 플래쉬 나 플랙스로 이쁘게 하자고 하시고
<autowiz_> 어떤 사람은 그냥 html5 + 자바스크립트로 하자고 하고 있습니다.
<autowiz_> html5 + 자바스크립트정도만 써도 충분히 표현하고 싶은 건 다 표현 할 수 있을거 같은데 어떨까요?
<jun_> 플래쉬 같은경우 온라인이 안되는 사이트에서 표현이 안될때가 많지 않나요..?
<autowiz_> 온라인이 안되는 사이트라.
<jun_> 근데....어플라이언스 UI가 뭐예요..?
<DarkCircle> 하드웨어 UI
<DarkCircle> 플렉스로 이쁘게 하다가 향후 5년을 말아먹을건지는 좀 생각을 해봐야겠죠.
<autowiz_> 그냥 방화벽 같은 장비를 말합니다.소프트웨어 와 하드웨어가 같이 패키징된
<autowiz_> 저는 극구 반대하고 있습니다만 ㅠㅠ 정안되면 둘다 만들자고 할려구요 ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> ncurses UI 도 시간되면 만들고 싶긴 합니다 ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 하드웨어 컨트롤 UI라고 생각하면 되는건가요..? ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 소프트웨어가 특정 하드웨어에 포함되서 발매되는 제품이라고 생각하시면 쉽습니다.
<jun_> exadata같은거군요..음~
<DarkCircle> 엔지니어가 예쁜거 찾고 sustainability를 안찾으면 짤라야죠.
<DarkCircle> 그런 엔지니어하고 일하다가는 2~3년 내로 직장 나갈 생각부터 하는게 ...
<autowiz_> 아 플렉스로 가자고 하신분은 저기 높으신 분이라 ㅋ
<DarkCircle> 당장 사업을 걷어내고 딴 사업을 하자라고 하는 상황에서
<DarkCircle> 예전에 쓰던 기술을 써먹지 못한다면 ...
<autowiz_> 그냥 예쁘게만 만들어서 팔생각만 하시는듯 ㅠㅠ   실제로 사용자 입장에서 편한게 좋은건데
<DarkCircle> 마인드가 좀 묵어빠진 분 같네요.
<DarkCircle> 예쁜거 당연히 중요하긴 한데
<autowiz_> 마인드 리프레쉬하는 약이좀 나왔으면 싶습니다.
<DarkCircle> 예쁘게 만드는 방법은 HTML5+Javascript+WebKit으로도 충분히 되거든요
<DarkCircle> 그런 약은 없습니다, 주주총회때 짤르라고 푸쉬넣는 방법 이외에는 =3
<DarkCircle> 근데 중요한게 뭐냐면요.
<DarkCircle> HTML5+Javascript로 노가다를 해서 짜내더라도
<DarkCircle> 충분히 고속 생산이 가능하고 즉시 적용이 가능한걸 보여줄 필요가 있어요
<DarkCircle> 단순하고 천편일률적인 UI가 아닌 역동적인 UI 투입이 가능하다 라는것도.
<autowiz_> 그래서 제가 맛보기만이라도 보여주면 좀 말빨이 먹힐거 같아서
<autowiz_> 조금만이라도 배워볼까 생각하는중입니다.  ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 플렉스를 아직도 쓰고 있는 오픈소스 프로젝트를 알고 있는데
<DarkCircle> 그게 ... 내부적으로 HTML5로 가는 방안을 논의중인걸로 ...
<DarkCircle> 어도비에서 제공하는 플렉스는 실질 소유권이 어도비에 있긴 한데 언제 버릴지 모르는 분위기거든요.
<autowiz_> 여기는 한국이니까 몇년은 더 플루쉬가 먹힐거라고 ㅠㅠ   뭐 아직 정해진건 아니니 천천히 자료를 모아서 발표회라도 해야할거 같습니다 . ㅎㅎ
<DarkCircle> 플래시가 먹힐 수 있는건 "디자인" 이지 "기술" 은 아닙니다. 만약에 "기술" 측면에서 "플래시"를 언급했다면 .. 제가 그 회사에서 일하고 있었다면 내일모레 사표 쓰고 나왔을듯.
<PotatoGim> 문제는 헬반도에서 먹히는게 기술이 아니라는게...
<jun_> 헬반도에서 먹히는 기술이 뭐가 있을까요...ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 그런거 본 적이 없습니다...ㅜ 단가 싸거나 감성 자극하면 땡...
<jun_> 음... 요리를 배워야하나......
<PotatoGim> 요새 백종원씨 체인점이 무지막지하게 늘어나더라구요.
<PotatoGim> 차돌박이 전문점도 열었던데...
<jun_> 브랜드만 70개 가지고 있다고 들었어요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 방송을 취미로 하는 몇안되는 사람이잖아요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 대출 전화가 자주 오네요;;;;
<autowiz_> 포테토님 이번주도 많이 바쁘시지요? ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 제가 죽기전에는 뵙기 힘들거 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 내일은 가능할 것 같습니다!
<jun_> 오늘은 늦게 들어왔다가 빨리 물러납니다... 수고하세요~
<autowiz_> 내일은 jun 님이랑 스터디 ㅠㅠ 다른날짜는 없으십니까 ㅠㅠ
<PotatoGim> 윽.. 즐거운 명절을 보낸 뒤를 기약하심이 어떨까요...ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 원래 오늘을 생각했는데..
<PotatoGim> 하필 오늘 또 나갈 일이 생겨서..
<autowiz_> 저는 뭐 목요일도 괜찮습니다만 . ... 내일 종각까지 오시기는 너무 머실거 같고
<autowiz_> 편할때 말씀 주십시요 ^^
<PotatoGim> 예! 그럼 상황보고 다시 말씀드리겠습니다~!^^
<autowiz_> 오매불망 기다리고 있겠습니다. ㅋㅋ
<ahoops> 간만에인사드립니다 꾸벅~(__)
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 어 ㅠㅠ 아훕스님 오셨었는데 인사도 못드렸네요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그러게요
<Work^Seony> 너무 일찍 나가셨어요
<autowiz_> 잘 지내시고 계시는지 걱정도 되고 그렇네요
<autowiz_> 날씨가 점점 선선해 지는게 슬슬 추위걱정을 해야 할 계절인가 봅니다.
<Work^Seony> 낮에는 어때요?
<autowiz_> 낮에는 덥습니다. 아직 햇살도 뜨겁구요
<Work^Seony> 일교차가 심한 시기군요
<autowiz_> 네 거의 1년중 일교차가 젤 심한거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 여기는 이제 가장 시원한 계절이 시작되네요
<Work^Seony> 하와이도 여름엔 덥거든요
<autowiz_> 그래도 좀 선선할때가 더 살기 좋겠지요?
<Work^Seony> 천국이죠
<Work^Seony> 10월부터 6월까지는, 이래서 하와이를 지상낙원이라고 하는구나 하는걸 깨닫는 시기죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 10월에서 6월까지면 8개월이나 되네요
<autowiz_> 내년휴가는 하와이로 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 네.  제 경험상 보통 10월에서 6월까지는 날씨가 아주 좋거든요
<Work^Seony> 사실 지금도 아주 좋아요
<Work^Seony> 길게 잡으면 9월에서 6월, 짧게 잡으면 10월에서 5월 정도 되겠네요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-23
<autowiz_> 아아아
<autowiz_> 어어어
<autowiz_> 음... 잘 되는군요
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 잘됩니다
<autowiz_> 아직 제 손가락은 정상인가 봅니다 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 안녕하세여 (__)
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 ^^
<bluedusk> 저 사실
<bluedusk> 늦잠잤어요
<autowiz_> 솔찍하시군요
<bluedusk> 음핫핰
<bluedusk> 이러다가 짤리겠죠
<bluedusk> 맨날 늦잠자고 늦게 출근하고 일못하고
<autowiz_> 잘하는거 알거 같습니다. 야근하고 피곤하셔서 그러시는거지요 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 힘내십시요 ㅠㅠ     또 맑은미래가 다가 오겠지요 ㅜㅜ
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> autowiz: 오늘 저녁에 팀 회식이 있다네요....ㅜ
<PotatoGim> 어우...
<autowiz_> 오늘저녁에 저는 태어나서 처음으로 스터니 모임에 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 스터디
<PotatoGim> 오.. 어제 말씀들 하시던 그 스터디인가요?ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 스터디하니까 생각나는게있군유
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3295258&cpage=1&mbsW=search&select=sct&opt=1&keyword=%bd%ba%c5%cd%b5%f0
<autowiz_> 네 어제 그겁니다. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘 한국에 인터넷 업로드 속도가 얼마나 되요?
<autowiz_> 보통 업다운 100Mbps에
<Work^Seony> 일반 가정집에서 쓰는 회선요
<autowiz_> 1G 광랜이라는 서비스는 200Mbps ~ 300Mbps 정도 나올때도 있다는거 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 업 100메가면, 대략 초당 12메가는 나오겠군요
<autowiz_> 가정집은 vldsl 이거나 광랜인데 위 설명과 동일합니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 어 vdsl 은 비태칭 나오는 경우도 있습니다. 업로드 지옥이 펼쳐집니다
<Work^Seony> 헐 그렇군요
<HolyKnight>  [루머] (루머) PS4 펌웨어 3.00에서 PS2 게임 지원 ift.tt/1QXcnGq
<Work^Seony> 그거 봤어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 베플이 "또 속냐"였어요 ㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> 글쿤유
<Work^Seony> 설령 된다고쳐도, 옛날게임 공짜로 뿌릴리는 없다 무조건 팔아먹을거다 라는 의견이 대부분이더라구요
<samahui_web> 플스2 게임들도 인터넷으로 팔 생각이겠죠. 기존 dvd는 안돌아갈지도...
<samahui_web> 저도 그생각이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 파이널판타지 7 이 떠오르는군요
<commania> PS2 게임 하위호환이라
<commania> 비트매니아 되면 PS4 삽니다
<commania> 아 비트콘이 안 꽂히지...
<autowiz_> 신형 비트콘을 만들어 달라고 건의 하세요
<commania> USB 컨버터가 시중에 있긴 한데 PC 연결을 위해 만들어진거라 PS4에 꽂힐지는...
<commania> 그냥 신형이 나오는 게 속편하겠죠
<commania> 어차피 단종된지 오래라 중고도 부르는게 값인데
<commania> 일해라 코나미
<autowiz_> 나름 많이 팔릴텐데 안만드네요
<commania> 그래봤자 매니아층이 기업입장에선 소수라
<commania> 대량생산에 부적합한가보죠.
<bluedusk> 영문 조직 체계중에 Organisational unit, Organisation, Department  이게 어떤 순서로 상위 조직인가요?
<bluedusk> oraganisation, Organisational unit, department 순서가 맞는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 상위라고 하기 좀 그런데요
<Work^Seony> 서양문화가, 수직으로는 줄을 잘 안세우거든요
<Work^Seony> 그래도 저기 중에서는 department가 가장 작다고 볼 수 있껬네요
<bluedusk> 넴 감사합니다.
<bluedusk> 수직이라기 보다 가장 큰원이 oraganisation, 그다음이 unit 젤 작은원이 department  라고 이해하면 되겠죠?
<jasonjang> 예
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> 가을이네요..
<ipeter> 서울맛집 추천 부탁드려요.(뜬금포)
<ipeter> samahui_web: 저왔어요 사마휘님!!
<ipeter> autowiz: 일어나요 일어나요
<ipeter> bluedusk: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter> razGon_MINILA: 라즈곤님!!!
<ipeter> 저 강퇴되는거 아닌가요...?ㅠ
<samahui_web> 안녕하세요~
<samahui_web> ㅎㅎ 오늘은 생각외로 바쁘네요
<samahui_web> 내일부터 놀꺼거든요 ㅎㅎ
<samahui_web> 즐거운 명절들 보내세요
<samahui_web> 전 오늘을 기점으로 다음주 수요일까지 딩가딩가~( 말은 그렇치만 애보고 차례지낼준비하고 등등하면 힘들듯 해요) 하다가 오겠습니다
<autowiz_> 리눅스 시스템 프로그래머 구합니다
<samahui_web> 오늘도 구인중이시군요
<autowiz_> 신입도 좋고 경력도 좋습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 주변에 아시는분 있으시면 추천좀 부탁드립니다.
<samahui_web> 한번 물어보죠
<HolyKnight> http://jjalbox.com/?act=list&v=31582&page=1&k=&tag=
<autowiz_> http://jjalbox.com/?act=list&v=31366
<autowiz_> 덜덜덜
<bluedusk> 리눅스 시스템 프로그래머면
<bluedusk> 백엔드 프로그래머를 구하시는거죠?
<autowiz_> 네 , 프론트 엔드 ( html5 ) 도 뽑고 있습니다.
<bluedusk> 오
<bluedusk> 전 할줄아는게 암것도 없
<bluedusk> 하앜하앜
<autowiz_> 저는 팀장이고 시스탬 쪽 코어 코드 같이 할꺼고
<autowiz_> UI 팀도 다음달중으로 만들 예정입니다.
<bluedusk> 오오
<bluedusk> 뭐 개발하시는데요?
<autowiz_> iptables 랑 QoS 기능 들어간 방화벽 정도 될거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 아 서니님 landscape 서비스는 캐노니컬이 직접 하는건가요?
<autowiz_> 그럼 영국에서? 혹은 가까운 다른 지역 사무실에서?
<bluedusk> 헐
<bluedusk> 요즘 sdn 관련 솔루션에서 그런건 기본적으로 해주는거 같던데...
<bluedusk> 심지어 vrouter 에서도 지원해주는게 있던데요..
<autowiz_> 추가기능이 있는데 전부다 세세히 말씀드릴수는 없어서 죄송합니다.
<autowiz_> https://www.facebook.com/ControversialFiles/posts/904896486263379
<bluedusk> 괜찮아요 말씀해주셔도 전 몰라요 ㅠ
<autowiz_> 사진? 글 보시면서 잠시 쉬어가시는건 어떠실런지요...
<autowiz_> 가족과 , 친구들과 , 그리고 자기자신과도 더많은 시간을 , 추억을 만들면서 살아보아요~
<autowiz_> T 전화 노답레인저 보고 있습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 광고 잘 만들었네요 . 하나 궁금한게 있는데 , 통화 자동녹음 기능이 있다는데 이거 ios 에서 될까요?
<autowiz_> 저희 이사님 이 아이폰 쓰시는데 통화중 녹음이 안된다고 불평하시더라구요
<autowiz_> http://blog.naver.com/justerkr/220429833071
<autowiz_> 헐... 이런 방법이 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> https://seotch.wordpress.com/ubunchu/
<autowiz_> 우분츄를 기억하십니까  ㅎㅎㅎ . 네이버 n 드라이브 휴면정책이 바겼다고 해서 간만에
<autowiz_> 로그인해보니 우분츄 한글 번역판이 몇개 들어있네요
<bluedusk> 저
<bluedusk> 졸리운데 자면 혼날까요? autowiz_
<autowiz_> 화장실이나 회의실등 안보이는곳에서 살짝 주무시는건 어떠신가요
<autowiz_> 대놓고 엎드려 잘 수 있는 상황이 아니라면 ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 저 교육받으러 온거라서요
<bluedusk> 할줄아는게 없으니 맨날 교육만  받으러 옴
<autowiz_> 교육이 재미가 없는건가요? 그냥 몸이 피곤하신건가요
<autowiz_> 예기 듣고나니 저고 급졸리네요 ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> 우분츄?
<autowiz_> 저고 -> 저도
<bluedusk> autowiz_: 님  저도 여자분 소개시켜주세요
<bluedusk> 일단 이번에 뽑을때 미모의 여직원을 뽑으셔서
<bluedusk> 절 소개시켜주시는건 어떠신가요?
<bluedusk> 헠 좋은 아이디어인데!?!?!?
<autowiz_> 저도 그러고 싶습니다.
<autowiz_> 여직원이 일단 와야 하는데 말이지요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 일단 그럼
<bluedusk> 잘생긴 남자 직원을 뽑으면
<bluedusk> 여직원이 오지 않을까요?
<autowiz_> 장생긴 블더님이 오시면 여자들이 꼬이겠네요
<autowiz_> 좋은생각이십니다.
<ipeter> 저 아까 엄청 말했느데.
<ipeter> 아무도 인사 안받아주셨어요.
<ipeter> 흙
<ipeter> ㅠ
<autowiz_> 하하핫
<autowiz_> 접속 튕기고 그러면서
<autowiz_> 닉넴 끝에 언더바 붙는바람에 하이라이트가 동작안했네요
<autowiz_> 피터님 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 언제 밥한번 사주실 생각없으세요? 저요즘 너무 배가 고파서
<autowiz_> 아아 아아아아  아 아훕스님~~
<autowiz_> 새벽에는 인사도 못드렸습니다. ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 잘 지네세요?
<autowiz_> 잘 지내세요 ?
<ipeter> 오즈님
<ipeter> 밥사주세요.
<ipeter> (반격)
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> 언제 사드릴까요?
<HolyKnight> ahoops: 아훕찡 오랜만이유
<jun_> 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 사무실이 아닌곳에 접속하긴 처음이네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 퇴근시간이 가까워서 다들 바쁘신가보네요;;;;
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎㅎ 퇴근이 뭐죠?
<jun_> 못 먹는거........ 죠..?
<jun_> 장소를 잘못잡았는지.... 시간이 지날수록 시끄러워지네요;;;;쩝
<PotatoGim> ㅎㅎ 카페이신가요?
<PotatoGim> 윽...
<LinDol> 음..
<LinDol> 혹시 런치패드 리뷰 부탁 드려도 될까요?
<revi> 무슨 리뷰요...?
<LinDol> revi, 안녕하세요 :)
<LinDol> 그 런치패드에서 https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+pots/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu-gnome/
<LinDol> 요 패키지 번역했는데요.. 혹시 리뷰 부탁 드려도 될까요?
<LinDol> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu package 입니다.
<LinDol> 우분투 그놈 설치 중에 나오는 슬라이드쇼? 패키지입니다.
<LinDol> 모두 좋은 꿈 꾸셔요 ~.~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 헐... 이거 뭐죠
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/StarWars/videos/1030579940326940/?fref=nf
<Work^Seony> 동영상인데 360도 회전이 가능하다니
<Work^Seony> 아무도 안봐서 다시 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헐... 이거 뭐죠
<Work^Seony> https://www.facebook.com/StarWars/videos/1030579940326940/?fref=nf
<Work^Seony> 동영상인데 360도 회전이 가능하다니
<Work^Seony> 무지 신기한데, 어떻게 만든건지 궁금하네요
<autowiz__> 게임생각하면
<autowiz__> 불가능할것도 없지만서두 html5 로 구현한걸까요?
<Work^Seony> 그렇겠죠?
<autowiz__> 이건 무슨 독수리 5형제도 아니고
<autowiz__> 못하는게 없을것도 같은
<autowiz__> http://labs.naver.com/recruit
<autowiz__> https://www.facebook.com/funfunyoo/posts/937753722937221
<autowiz__> 뭔가 엄청난 고수들만 모여있을듯한 어투로 말을 써놨네요  ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 잘되서 , 국내 실력파 엔지니어들을 국내에 잡아둘수 있는 구심점이 되었으면 싶습니다만.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 헬조선이라 불리는 이유중에 하나는 직장이 아니라 이해하기힘든 수준의 국가 정책과 운영이니 , 힘들지도 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 한국 경제가 곧 망할 거라는 일본발 기사를 본적이 있거든요.  걍 판타지 소설이 아니라, 실제 한국 상황의 지표를 근거로 설명하는데 꽤 일리 있떠라구요
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 국내 대부분 은행의 주주 50% 이상이 외국자본이라네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 청년 인력들이 외국으로 많이 빠져나가는데다 출산율 저하에,
<Work^Seony> 결국 모든 것이 줄어든다는 식이었어요
<autowiz__> 상당히 논리적이긴 했습니다. 국내 사람들이 쓴자료도 상당히 안좋더라구요
<autowiz__> 그래서 저는 서니님 동내로 갈려고 발버둥 중입니다 허허허
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 맨날 말로만 하지마시고 좀 실천하세요
<Work^Seony> 저는 3개월 고민하고 바로 왔어요
<autowiz__> (근데 보통은 어떻게든 살아가게되는데 , 우리나라는 고소득층이 돈을 너무 아끼셔서 ㅠㅠ)
<autowiz__> 실천은 하고 있지만 당장 먹고는 살아야 하는 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 저도 마찬가지였는데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 저는 돈이 더 없었어요
<autowiz__> 저는 마이너스라 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 흐... 그렇군요...
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 마이너스에요?
<autowiz__> 마통 때문이지요
<autowiz__> 마법통장 ( 마이너스 통장 ㅎㅎ )
<autowiz__> 수입기대치는 월 1000인데 수입은 그만큼 안되고 쓰기는 원하는만큼 쓰고 싶고
<Work^Seony> 아...
<autowiz__> 월500만되도 한국 중산층이라는데 , SE 는 한국사회에서 대우를 잘 못는 직종이더라구요.   그래서 개발자로 전향하고 있지요
<Work^Seony> 저도 퇴직금 받아서 온게 거의 대부분이죠..
<autowiz__> 몇달안에 어플라이언스 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 음... 다들 아시는 내용이겠지만, 미국에서는 IT직종이면 엘리트 취급해줍니다
<autowiz__> 그러게요 저는 종종 의사들하고 비교하거든요. 사람들이 잘 모르는부분 죽어라 열심히 공부해서 처리하고 , 대우받고, 준경받는
<autowiz__> 이건뭐 그냥 종부려지듯 ㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 병원가서는 선생님 선생님 하면서 , 왜 우리는 대우도 못받는가 ... 싶고 ( 물론 다루는 매체가 사람과 컴퓨터라는 차이가 있기는 합니다만)
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 의사쌤들은 공부 오래하잖아요
<autowiz__> 하긴 정말 오래 하긴 하는군요
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터 전공도 공부 그만큼해서 박사학위 받고나오면, 선생님 선생님 해주지않나요? ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 개꿈이긴한데, 오늘 스토리가 시작부터 끝이 확실히 떨어지는 기억이 생생한 꿈을 꿨는데요,
<Work^Seony> 줄거리가, 딴 직장으로 이직하는 꿈이었어요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 오오   어디 가시게 되는걸까요 ??   꿈은 반대라는 말도 있는데  계속 계시게 되는 걸까요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> http://kr.wsj.com/posts/2015/09/23/%EB%B0%9C%EB%AA%85-%EC%A0%84%EB%AC%B8-%EC%8A%A4%ED%83%80%ED%8A%B8%EC%97%85-%EC%BF%BC%ED%82%A4-%EA%B2%B0%EA%B5%AD-%ED%8C%8C%EC%82%B0-%EC%8B%A0%EC%B2%AD/
<autowiz__> 발명 전문 스타트업 ‘쿼키’ 결국 파산 신청 -- 이라는데 돈을 어디다 어떻게 썼길래
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 막 겁나 때먹지 않고서야 ... 아니면 돈을 너무 펑펑 써버렸나 ...
<Work^Seony> 여기저기 돈 나가는데가 많은데, ceo는 아마 공돌이라 그거까진 생각 못했을 거에요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 아는 동생이 하와이에서 사업하는데, 생각보다 돈 나가는데가 너무너무 많대요ㅕ
<autowiz__> 네 엔지니어 출신 CEO 들중에 상당수가 망했다는 보고도 있나보더라구요
<autowiz__> 친구들 몇몇이서 사업체 열었던 동새들도
<autowiz__> 세금이며 자금이며 나가는 돈이 너무 많다고 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 네 그게 회사를 운영하는 부분에 있어서는 모르는게 많았던 게 문제였죠...
<Work^Seony> 그래서 경영은 전문경영인이 해야하는게 맞는거 같아요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-24
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅅㅇ
<jasonjang> 파산 또는 부도의 주체, 즉 개인인지~법인인지~ 구분할 필요도 있고요. 미국은 파산이 한국이랑 다르게 많이 자유롭죠. 자본주의에서 없을 수 없는 필연인데...
<jasonjang> 한국은 파산'하면 낙오자로 점찍히니까...더 부작용도 많고, 미국은 반복적인 파산에도 눈치 안줘요.
<autowiz__> 국내 펀샵도 덩치가 점점 커져서
<Work^Seony> 글쵸 아무래도 사고방식이 다르다는게 차이가 크네요
<autowiz__> 커진만큼 사업영역이 커지고 사람은 많아졌지만 지출도 많아지는 모양이 되더군요.
<autowiz__> 마치 개인이 신용카드 대금 모자라서 신규카드 발급받아서 돌림빵 하는거 처럼
<Work^Seony> 어디서 본건데, 무슨 경제용어가 있더라구요.  인력 2배 늘린다고 생산량이 2배 늘어나는건 아니라고...
<autowiz__> 정확한지 모르겠지만 한계생산의 법칙이라는게 있군요
<autowiz__> 머리 쓰는 시간을 두배로 늘려도 발명/발견되는 아이디어 양은 두배가 되지 않는다는
<autowiz__> 생산이나 소비 에도 비슷한 현상이 있다고 합니다. y = 루트(x) 처럼 수렴에 가까운 곡선이 나온다는 설 입니다.
<razGon_MINILA> 병원 경영을 하다보면 환자보는게 다가 아니더군요.
<razGon_MINILA> 환자만 많이 보고 한다고 해서 잘되는게 아닌경우가 많아요.
<autowiz__> 라즈곤님 병원은 직원이 몇명인가요? 원장이나 사장도 겸업 하시는거지요?
<razGon_MINILA> 그렇죠.
<razGon_MINILA> 개인의원 원장이 다그렇죠.
<autowiz__> 오너 이시군요 오오~~
<razGon_MINILA> 오너는 무슨요.
<autowiz__> 저도 급한일 생기면 가서 도움좀 받아도 되나요? ㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> 그냥 점빵주인이죠..ㅠㅠ
<razGon_MINILA> 큰도움은 안되지만...
<Work^Seony> 광주까지 가시게요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 총맞으면 부탁좀 드리겠습니다.
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<razGon_MINILA> ㅎㄷㄷ
<razGon_MINILA> 총상은 대학병원 응급실의 외상센터로..ㅋ
<autowiz__> 총맞고 병원가면 안되니까 가는거 아니겠습니까 하하핫
<Work^Seony> zz
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ
<ipeter> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz__> 피터님 안녕하세요
<ipeter> 오즈님 저 밥 사주실 메뉴는 정하셨나요?
<ipeter> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<autowiz__> 말씀만하세요
<autowiz__> 아무거나 사드리겠습니다.
<autowiz__> input ( any  ) , output ( ANY ) 입니다
<Work^Seony> deny? ㅋ
<autowiz__> in > /dev/null && /dev/rand > out       을 표현하고 싶었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter> 후훗
<ipeter> 아싸
<ipeter> 오즈님 짱짱맨
<autowiz__> 그러니까 아무 메뉴나 말씀만 하시고 , 저는 제가 사드리고 싶은거 사겠습니다.
<autowiz__> 아... 어제오늘은 뭐 간단한 일 하나도 제대로 풀리지가 않네요 짜증만 나고 아흑
<autowiz__> 허허 샤오미 이녀석들
<autowiz__> 5000mAh 라고 크게 적어놓고는 자세히 보니 ( 3.7V 5000mAh  /  5.1V 3300mAh ( typical 1A ) )
<autowiz__> 네요
<jun_> 안녕하세요~~~
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<jun_> 어제는 잘 들어가셨어요?
<autowiz__> 네 잘 들어왔습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> 사진찍지못한 도라에몽들이 눈에 아른거리더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 아나 네이버에 다른사람이 찍은거 있을겁니다. 그거 다운받아서 핸폰바탕화면으로 만들어 놓고 위안을 삼으세요 ㅎㅎ
<jun_> ㅎㅎㅎ 추석때 올라오면서 용산에서 찍으려구요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 진짜 멋있게 찍으면 한장 보내드리겠습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 윈도우 10 업글이후에 아웃룩이 자꾸 맛탱이가 가네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 간이 부족해서 그렇습니다.
<autowiz__> 서니님 혹시 잘리 계신가요?
<autowiz__> 잘리 -> 자리
<HolyKnight> @kyunghyang: 철원서 훈련하던 장병 K-2 소총 들고 잠적, 군경 수색 중 goo.gl/L8Fu83
<jun_> 저번주에는 수류탄이더니 이번에는 K-2네요ㅛ
<autowiz__> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> http://talk-with-hani.com/archives/1763
<HolyKnight> http://stackexchange.com/
<HolyKnight> http://i.imgur.com/w58WXTD.jpg
<ahoops> 꾸벅꾸벅 (__)
<PotatoGim> 와... 어마어마하게 창의적이네요
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~!
<PotatoGim> http://i.imgur.com/w58WXTD.jpg
<ahoops> PotatoGim: 안녕하세요..
<PotatoGim> 못 보셨을까 다시 한번...ㅎㅎ
<ahoops> 왜 저런걸 속이려했는지 참 궁금하더라구요 ㅋ
<ahoops> 단가나 그런게 싸지나봐요?
<PotatoGim> 기술적으로 제한 조건에 맞추는 것보다 저런 편법이 좀 싸게 먹히니 저러는 것 같네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-25
<jun_> 추석연휴 전 마지막 근무날입니다~ 오늘 하루도 힘내십시오!!!
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 추석 전날이군요
<jun_> 네~ 안녕하세요~
<jun_> 오늘 일 끝나는대로 집가서 짐을 바리바리 챙겨서 집에 내려가야겠네요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 고생하시겠군요
<jun_> 저는 그래도 지하철타고 이동하니까 고생이 별로 없어요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 다른분들께서 고생하시죠....
<bluedusk> 전 이미 짐 챙겨서 내려왔는데요?
<Work^Seony> 오오 빠르시군요...
<bluedusk> 네 어쩌다 보니 그렇게 됐ㅇ요
<bluedusk> Plex  에서 자막 인코딩 하면 영상 플레이가 안돼네요.. 이거 왜 이러는거지..ㅠ
<Work^Seony> 에러메시지 없어요?
<Work^Seony> 그거 파이썬 기반이라 전부 기록 남을텐데..
<HolyKnight> 님들
<HolyKnight> 본좌는 추석때 하루종일 집에
<HolyKnight> 있을것같아 여쭙니다
<HolyKnight> 님들은 모하시나유?
<HolyKnight> 추석연휴때유. 괜시리 궁긍해지네유
<Work^Seony> 저는 관련이 없으니 다른 분께 패스 ㅎㅎ
<jasonjang> 나는 방콕 또는 집콕.
<jasonjang> 마음도 *몸도* 풍성한 한가위 되세요, w/Super Moon.
<HolyKnight> ㄷㄷ
<HolyKnight> 제이슨찡
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jasonjang> ㅎㅇㅇ
<jun_> 저는 저희집이 큰집인지라..내려가서 차례를 지냅니다;;;;쩝
<autowiz__> 내려갈려고 준비중입니다. ㅎㅎ
<PotatoGim> 어휴
<PotatoGim> 추석 지옥이군요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 여자들한테는 더 지옥이라네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz__> 포테토님 몸 건강히 계시구요 추석 지나서 뵐께요~~
<autowiz__> 서니님도 타국에서 잘 지내시구요~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://ppss.kr/archives/57332
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220491627748#
<jun_> 역시 군대는 썩었군요;;;;
<HolyKnight> ㅇㅇ
<jun_> 무사히 갔다와서 다행이지만.. 앞으로 갈 애들은 또 무슨 죄인지;;;
<jun_> 헬반도에서는 뭔가 다 안좋은거 같아요...
<jun_> 회사에서는 토렌트로 뭔가를 받으려면 안되네요;;;;
<jun_> 집에가서 받아야하나;;
<Work^Seony> 포트를 막아놨나보네요
<Work^Seony> 아니면 필터링을 한다거나...
<ipeter> 제가 무슨일이 있었는지 막 들어와서 놓친것 같군요.
<ipeter> 군대에 또 무슨일이 터졌나요!?
<Work^Seony> 군대가 왜요?
<jun_> 위에 링크 따라가 보시면... 역시 한국군대 하실꺼예요 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대략적인 기사만 읽어봤는데 자세한 내용은 처음 보네요
<bluedusk> 왜 지옥불반도라고 하는지 이해가 가는..
<HolyKnight> 블루찡 ㅎㅇㅇ
<HolyKnight> 아무도 없는 회사에서 밤늦게 까지 코딩하네여.. 여긴 밤 9시밤. 미국인들은 5시 땡치면 다 집에 갑니다 ㅠㅜ
<HolyKnight> 페북펌
<jun_> 5시면 땡이라...
<ipeter> 접속이 안좋은가봐요.
<ipeter> 활동이 없으면
<ipeter> 자동으로 접속이 끊기고 하네요.
<ipeter> 혹시 서울 맛집 추천 가능한가요?
<ipeter> 말뿐이 아니라 저도 살찌고 싶어서요.
<jun_> 어떤 음식을 생각하시는데요?
<ipeter> 아무거나 전부요
<ipeter> ^_^
<ipeter> ㅋㅋ
<HolyKnight> ㅇ스
<ipeter> ??
<jun_> 음~ 맛집이라..
<jun_> 전 중구나 동대문구쪽만 알아서요;;;ㅎㅎㅎ
<jun_> 막상 생각해보려니... 뭘 추천해드려야할지 모르겠네요;;;;
<jun_> 생각나는건 냉체족발뿐이네요;;;ㅋㅋ
<jun_> 저는 퇴근하고 집으로 내려가보겠습니다~
<jun_> 즐거운 추석되세요~
<ipeter> 안녕히 들어가세요-
<HolyKnight> 왜이리 일찍 퇴근하시나유
<commania> 즐거운 추석보내세요~
<PotatoGim> 즐건 추석들 보내시길~ ㅎㅎ
<HolyKnight> http://m.blog.naver.com/kickthebaby/220490720812
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3337514&cpage=4
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-26
<HolyKnight> http://mlbpark.donga.com/mbs/articleV.php?mbsC=bullpen2&mbsIdx=3340412&cpage=15
#ubuntu-ko 2015-09-27
<sungyo> 꾸벅...
<sungyo> 좋은 주말입니다.
<sungyo> ㅍ
<sungyo> 사내망을 기가비트 환경으로 바꿔볼까 고민중인데, 50m 이내에 cat5e로 가능할까요?
<sungyo> 5e로도 잘 찝어 잘들 사용하시는군요. '-'
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-26
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ제 소유가 아닙니다ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 펀펀유님은 한국으로 잘 돌아가셨나요.
<autowiz_> 준준준 우리 준이 어디갔나...
<bluedusk> 안갈챠줌 ㅋ
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<autowiz_> 블더님 안녕하세요~~
<bluedusk> 저 사실 일하기 싫지만
<bluedusk> 할줄아는게 없어서 가만히 숨만 쉬고 있어요
<autowiz_> 숨쉬는건 수준급이실거같습니다. ^^
<autowiz_> 저는 요즘 숨도 잘 안쉬어져서 ㅠㅠ
<lex_work> 저도 숨쉬는게 영 힘드네요.(감기~)
<autowiz_> 아이고 렉스님 감기 얼른나으셔야 할텐데요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> http://www.dailyicon.net/2016/09/lakeside-house-by-shinichi-ogawa-associates/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이런 집에서 살고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> feren 이는 왕궁에서 사는게 지겨워서 저런 누추한곳에서도 살아보고 싶다는 말인거지? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다ㅋㅋ 왕궁은 무슨..ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 아... 그사진들..
<ipeter_denver> 저는 다음생애에 살기로..
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
<ipeter_denver> 여전히 늦게까지 안주무시는군요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 밤잠이 없는 편입니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 그래도 건강을 위해서 조금은 조절하셔야할것 같네요
<ipeter_denver> 잘 계신지요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 잘 지내고 있습니다. 입터님은요?
<Work^Seony> 입털고 계시겠지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 입털 사람 없는데요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 전 항상 아이피터라고 발음을 했는데 어느게 맞나요?
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 써니님 사업을 잘 진행되어 가시나요?
<ipeter_denver> 그냥 편한대로 불러주세요.
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사업요?
<ipeter_denver> 입터건 아이피ㅓ건
<ipeter_denver> 학교에 펀펀유님과 함께 하는거요
<Work^Seony> 참고로, peter는 기독교에서 나온 이름
<Work^Seony> 아... 일단 프리젠테이션은 잘 하고 가셨습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 네.
<ipeter_denver> 베드로가 피터예요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기독교에서 나온 이름이 무슨 뜻인가요?
<ipeter_denver> 바오로가 paul이고
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 베드로 = 피터
<ipeter_denver> 근데 전 참고로 천주교입니다.
<Work^Seony> 바오로 혹은 바울 = Paul
<Work^Seony> 기독교는 천주교랑 개신교를 통칭하는 단어에요
<ipeter_denver> 그런가요
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그 외에도 교회이름 엄청 많죠
<ipeter_denver> 맞아요
<Work^Seony> John = 요한 등등
<ipeter_denver> 맞아요.
<ipeter_denver> 그것도요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 검색 해봤는데 Sanctus Petrus = 성 베드로 = Saint Peter
<Feren^IRCCloud> 즉 ipeter에서 peter가 성 베드로라는 분에게서 따왔는 말씀인가요?
<ipeter_denver> 애플을 좋아해서 i
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 붙인것 밖에 없습니다.
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> iPhone같이 iPeter
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 이해했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 콜라 엎은거 AS 받으러 테네시 받고 돌아왔는데
<Work^Seony> ipeter_denver, 세례명 뭐에요?
<ipeter_denver> x1 carbon 쩌네요.
<ipeter_denver> Stephen 한국에서는 스테파노라고 부릅니다.
<ipeter_denver> 마더보드 cpu, 다 갈아줬어요.
<ipeter_denver> 심지어 본체 케이스까지요.
<Work^Seony> 오... 근데 스티븐이라는 영어식으로 불릴 수도 있는데도 피터를 닉네임으로 쓰시는군요
<ipeter_denver> 예전꺼 쓰느건 모니터, 모니터 상판 케이스 램, 하드 그정도네요.
<ipeter_denver> 심지어 배터리까지 갈아줬어요.
<ipeter_denver> 네 맞아요.
<ipeter_denver> 예전 Heroes드라마에서
<ipeter_denver> 피터 페트렐리라는 이름으로
<ipeter_denver> 주인공이 있었드래서..
<ipeter_denver> 미국에서 공부할때 영어식 이름이 Linus였는데
<ipeter_denver> 그 드라마때문에 이름을 바꿨어요.
<Work^Seony> 라이너스
<ipeter_denver> 네 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 리눅스 때문에 리누스 라고 발음하기도 하지만, 영어식으로는 라이너스
<ipeter_denver> 라이너스 폴링
<ipeter_denver> 화학자인데
<Work^Seony> 스누피 남자 주인공 이름도 라이너스죠
<ipeter_denver> 노벨 화학상하고 노벨 평화상 두개 받은 과학자예요
<ipeter_denver> 그때는 화학공부에 빠져서 그 사람을 좋아했어서 그걸로 사용했거든요.
<Work^Seony> 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 저는 개신교에서 천주교로 개종 아닌 개종해서 나중에 세례명 지어야하는데,
<Work^Seony> 알고보니 컴퓨터 프로그래머의 수호성인이 있더라구요 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 누구인가요?
<ipeter_denver> 어?
<Work^Seony> 성 이시도로 라고 하던데요
<ipeter_denver> 천주교는 어쩌다가 개종하시게 되었나요?
<ipeter_denver> 세례명 그걸로 하시는건 어떻세요?
<ipeter_denver> 괜찮은데요?
<ipeter_denver> 이시도로... 흔하지 않아요.
<Work^Seony> 제가 모태신앙에 개신교를 상당히 오래 다녔거든요
<ipeter_denver> 요즘은 개성시대인지, 흔치 않는 세례명을 짓는게 유행인것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 왠만큼 알만한거 다 아는데, 좀 뭐랄까... 교회는 좀 짜증나요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 더군다나 미국에서는 목사 안수 받는 것도 딱히 어렵지 않다보니,
<Work^Seony> 좀 개판이에요
<ipeter_denver> 저도 교회에 대해서는 들어서 알지만, 그래도.. 타종교를 비방할 생각은 없기에..
<Work^Seony> 예전에 시대정신 이라는 다큐 보고 완전히 무신론자로 돌아서긴 했지만, 아무래도 사회생활 하려면 종교는 있어야겠더라구요
<ipeter_denver> 정답은 그냥 자기가 좋아하는 곳에 다녀서 마음이 편해지면 그걸로 땡인것 같습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 그건 그렇긴 해요
<ipeter_denver> 와이프분은요?
<Work^Seony> 와이프쪽 부모님은 열렬한 불교 신자이십니다 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 아하..
<ipeter_denver> 전 불교도 좋아해서요.
<Work^Seony> 근데 천주교는 괜찮을 거 같다고 해서, 천주교 같이 다니고 있어요
<ipeter_denver> 아. 좋으네요.
<ipeter_denver> 전 미국에서 견진받고 가려니 수업이 내년 부활절까지 이어진대네요.
<ipeter_denver> 포기했습니다.
<Work^Seony> 네 사실 와이프가 먼저 다니자고 했어요
<Work^Seony> 근데 전 사실 무신론자인건 그대로에요 ㅎㅎ.  시대정신 다큐가 제 인생을 바꿔놨죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 별 생각 없이 기지개 펴다가 옆에 콜라 치면서 본의 아니게 핸드폰 방수 테스트 해줬습니다 ㅡ.ㅡ
<Work^Seony> 헐 ㅎㅎ
<ianychoi-web> 음 저만 그런가요. 계속 IRC 프로그램으로 접속이 안되네요... ㅎㅎ webchat.freenode.net 으로 간신히 들어왔습니다 ㅜㅜ
<Work^Seony> 설정 잘못하신 것 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS Sierra에선 gdb가 안되서 되게 불편하네요ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 난 아직 시에라 업글 안햇는데
<Work^Seony> 안되는게 많아서
<Feren^IRCCloud> ianychoi-web: chat.freenode.net:6697 (SSL 활성화)로 해보세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔직히 시에라 올린거 후회 중 입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오늘 윈도우 컴퓨터 하나 업데이트 했는데, 한시간 가까이 업데이트 하네
<Feren^IRCCloud> Windows는 핫픽스 모음 같은거 받아서 하는게 젤 속 편하더라고요
<Work^Seony> 그러면 핫픽스가 모일 떄까지 그 사이에 중요한 보안 업데이트는 안하고 있다는 얘기잖아
<ianychoi-web> http://paste.openstack.org/show/582990/
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 뜻인가요?
<ianychoi-web> 후우.. KT T.T 왜 IPv6 주소만 넣었으려나요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 핫픽스 모음에는 보안 업데이트도 같이 들어가요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 형 말씀은 핫픽스 모음이 나오는 주기가 한 달이라고 치면 한 달 동안 업데이트를 보류하다가 몰아서 업데이트 한다고 생각하신건가요?
<ianychoi> 후우 완료.. .감사합니닷 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, ㅇㅇ 맞아 그런거 아니었어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가만 생각하고 있으니 제가 말의 요지를 잘못 판단한듯해요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 Windows 최초 설치 때를 생각해서 말씀 드린건데, 가만 생각해보면 형은 지금 최초 설치 후 업데이트가 아닌 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 그렇지. 아무래도 시스템 관리자니까 윈/맥/리눅스 셋다 써봐야하거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 테스트 목적인거죠?
<Work^Seony> 그렇기도 하고, 어떤 프로그램을 도입할 때 그게 셋다 잘 되는지도 확인해야하니깐
<ipeter_denver> 이번에 맥북 에어가 나올지 안나올지 궁금하네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 맥북 에어 라인업을 없애고 맥북, 맥북 프로 라인업만 있는게 괜찮을 것 같은데 말이죠
<ipeter_denver> 네.
<ipeter_denver> 뭐 그러면 저는 그냥 x1 carbon 이거 쓰려구요.
<ipeter_denver> 제 놋북이 뭐 거의 새거라서요.
<ipeter_denver> 어쩌면 델 xps 13 개발자 버전 하나 살지도 모르겠네요.
<ipeter_denver> 근데 뭐 굳이 이거 있는데...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 아직 맥북 쌩쌩해서 계속 쓸려고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 리콜 대상이라 한번 센터 가야 하는데 말이죠
<Work^Seony> 뭐 저도 지금 쓰는 맥북이 얼마 전에 산거니...
<ipeter_denver> 맞다
<ipeter_denver> 써니님 맥 거의 최상급 아닌가요?
<ipeter_denver> 회사에서 사주었던...
<ipeter_denver> 한국에 오실때 가져오네마네 하셨었는데,
<Work^Seony> 네 제일 좋은 모델 ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 아마 시간이 안되서 안가져오셨죠.
<ipeter_denver> 전 지금 가지고 있는 모델이 플래그쉽 모델이라서
<ipeter_denver> 그냥 맥은 맥북에어정도 저렴한 놈으로 사려구요.
<ipeter_denver> 굳이 좋은놈으로 두대 있는건 정말로..
<ipeter_denver> 서버 접속해서 일할대 맥이 좀 seamless하고 덜 번거로워서
<ipeter_denver> 서버접속해서 일할때 쓰려구요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 다음에 맥북 사면 12인치 맥북 살려고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 노트북은 휴대성만 좋으면 되는 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 맥은 은근 무거워서..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 한시간 있다가 운동 갈랬는데 정신이 몽롱하네요
<Work^Seony> 맥이 얇아보이지만 사실 무겁지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 첨엔 별 생각 없었는데 메고 다니면 꽤 무겁더라고요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞다 형 맥 프로에 스피커가 내장되어 있더라고요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전혀 생각치 못 했는데 얼마 전에 언박싱 영상 보다가 알았습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 15인치 양 옆에 잘 보면 구멍나있잖아
<Work^Seony> 그게 스피커인줄 몰랐단 말야?
<Work^Seony> 촘촘하게 구멍 수백개 뚫려있는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 말고요 ㅎㅎ Mac Pro
<Feren^IRCCloud> 워크스테이션이요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 맥프로 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Work^Seony> 뭐 일단 부팅음이라도 낼려면 있어야지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 성능은 별로인 것 같더라고요
<Work^Seony> 내장 스피커에 뭔가를 바라면 안되지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥북, 아이맥 스피커 성능에 감탄해서 괜히 아쉬웠습니다 ㅌㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아이맥 스피커는 괜찮아?
<Work^Seony> 난 그냥 다른 스피커 연결해놓고 써서 잘 모르겠네...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 직접 써본건 아니고 리테일 스토어에서 들어봤는데 꽤 괜찮더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 굳이 외장 스피커가 없어도 괜찮을 것 같단 생각이 들었어요
<Work^Seony> 맥북프로 스피커는 괜찮은거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 개인적으로 맥북 프로 보다 조금 더 괜찮았습니다.
<Work^Seony> 맥에서 라우팅 테이블 편집할 수 있는 GUI 툴 아는거 혹시 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨, 모르겠어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 슬슬 운동 갈려니 졸립네요
<ipeter_denver> 밤새신건가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uWYVUJN6/20160927_071707.jpg
<Feren^IRCCloud> 운동 갑니다ㅎㅎ 안개가 장난이 아니네요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-27
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 감자감자~
<PotatoGim> 옙 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 몸건강히 잘있는거지?
<PotatoGim> 네 ㅋㅋㅋ
<PotatoGim> 이사 준비도 해야하고 프로젝트도 마무리 해야 하고...
<PotatoGim> 정신이 하나도 없네요...ㅜ
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<wonwooddo> 안녕하세요. 가상머신의 인터넷이 안되어 검색을 하다가 이곳에 오게 되었습니다. 현제 상태는 다음과 같습니다.
<wonwooddo> 제 호스트 머신은 Centos가 설치되어있고 사내의 지정된 ip를 사용하기 위해 static으로 eth0를 설정하여 문제없이 인터넷이 됩니다. ifconfig명령어를 치면 다음과 같은 두개의 ip값이 할당됬음을 확인됩니다. eth0: 10.106.7.127/24 virbr0: 192.168.122.1/24
<wonwooddo> 인터넷이 안되어 문제가 되고있는 vm머신의 클라이언트역시 centos가 설치되어있고 가상의 NAT 네트워크카드를 연결하여 ifconfig 시 다음과 같은 ip값이 할당됬음을 확인됩니다.  eth0:192.168.122.94/24
<wonwooddo> 호스트와 가상머신 사이의 ping은 서로 연결되고 ssh로도 접속되지만 왜  가상머신에서 ping 8.8.8.8도 응답없고 인터넷은 안될까요?
<wonwooddo> 전자공학과라 기초가 없어 너무 어렵고 고통받고 있습니다..... 더 필요한 정보가 있을시에는 뎃글달아주시면 바로 답변하겠습니다. 감사합니다.
<PotatoGim> VM 머신이라고 하셨는데 VM은 virtualbox 가상머신인가요?
<wonwooddo> Virtual Machine Manager를 사용하고있습니다
<PotatoGim> 그럼 해당 머신은 KVM으로...?
<wonwooddo> host machine에도 Linux(Centos)를 깔았습니다
<PotatoGim> virt-manager는 프론트엔드일 뿐이고 실제 구동 환경은 KVM이나 Xen이나 LXC 등으로 돌아가는데, 설치하신 VM이 어떤 환경인지 알 수 있을까요?
<PotatoGim> 가상 브릿지 인터페이스가 호스트 머신에 있는 것으로 보아서는 NAT를 설정하셨다는 이야기로 보여지지만 확인 차원에서 여쭙자면...
<PotatoGim> http://www.linuxnix.com/kvm-virtualization-network-nat-configuration-in-kvm-hypervisor/
<PotatoGim> 위와 같은 링크의 방법대로 NAT를 설정하신 건가요?
<PotatoGim> 혹 과정에서 누락된 부분이 있는지 확인 부탁드립니다.
<PotatoGim> 그 외에 호스트 쪽에서 iptables 설정 확인도 필요할 것 같습니다.
<wonwooddo> 죄송합니다. 제가 리눅스를 공부한지 얼마 되지않아 정확하게는 모르지만 PotatoGim님께서 보내주신 링크의 마지막처럼
<Work^Seony> 일단 tracepath 명령어로 어디서 막히는지부터 찾아보세요
<wonwooddo> 가상의 NIC 하나가 NAT로 장착되어있는 상태입니다.
<wonwooddo> 인터넷이안되어 문제가 되고있는 가상머신에서 tracepath 8.8.8.8입력시: $ 1?: [localhost] pmtu 1500    /  $ no reply.....
<wonwooddo> 쭉 no reply 가 나옵니다.
<Work^Seony> 그럼 가상머신 자체부터 외부로 통신이 안된다는 얘기네요
<Work^Seony> 버츄얼 박스에 네트워크 에디터 프로그램이 있는데, 그걸로 재구성을 하셔야할 듯 싶네요
<Work^Seony> 좀 도와드리고 싶지만 이제 곧 퇴근버스를 타야할 시간이라...
<PotatoGim> 혹시 호스트/게스트 머신에서 iptables는 모두 확인이 되셨나요?
<wonwooddo> 네 서로간의 포트는 다 오픈시켜놨습니다.
<PotatoGim> NAT 포워딩 대상 인터페이스가 eth0인거지요?
<PotatoGim> NAT 대상 인터페이스가 정확하다면 보통은 별다른 설정이 없이도 될텐데...
<PotatoGim> 호스트 머신에서 virsh net-list --all 결과를 좀 보여주실 수 있을까요?
<wonwooddo> Name                 State      Autostart     Persistent -------------------------------------------------- default              active     yes           yes
<PotatoGim> 짤린게 아니라면 NAT 인터페이스가 안보이는 느낌이....
<wonwooddo> 죄송합니다
<wonwooddo> 인터페이스 설정 다시한번 해보겟습니다
<PotatoGim> 죄송하실 필요까지야... ㅎㅎㅎ;
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 안녕하세요~
<lexlove> 페렌님 안녕하세요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그간 잘 지내셨는지요?
<lexlove> 아니요. 계속 아팠어요.ㅠㅠ 어제 병원갔다가 코로 가래빼내는데 엄청 나오더라구요. 충농증이래요. 빼고 났더니 몸이 한결 좋아졌어요.^^;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아이고 ㅠㅡㅠ 편찮으시면 안되는데 말이죠..
<lexlove> 건강이 최고입니다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 요 며칠 목감기 기운이 있어서 크게 느끼고 있습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 다음주부터 다시 운동시작해야겠어요.^^ 그나마 운동해서 그런지 열은 안오르더라구요.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 어제부터 다시 시작 중입니다 ㅎㅎ 별거 아니긴 하지만..
<lexlove> 운동 열심히 해서 건강해집시다.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옙ㅎㅎ 렉스님도요~
<wonwooddo> PotatoGim님 알려주신 링크(http://www.linuxnix.com/kvm-virtualization-network-nat-configuration-in-kvm-hypervisor/)대로 처음부터 다시 설정하니까 해결되었습니다. 아까는 하는도중에 갑자기 일이 생겨서 감사하다는 말을 못 전했네요. 감사합니다. 보내주신 링크의 Implementing NATing in KVM부분을 제 호스트머신의 작동하고있는 NIC로 지정하니 해결되ì—
<PotatoGim> 예 해결되셨다니 다행이네요~ ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 윈도우스에서 배시 사용하시는분 계신가요?
<ipeter_denver> 전 이제서야(?) 해봤는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 사용하다가 지웠습니다..
<ipeter_denver> 진짜 신기하네요.
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 첨엔 좋다고 만지작 거리다가 영 별로여서..
<ipeter_denver> 그런거요?
<ipeter_denver> 전 지금 신기해서...뭐...
<ipeter_denver> =_+
<ipeter_denver> 그럼 이거 오픈소스 같은거 설치할때
<ipeter_denver> 리눅스용 받아서 배시쉘에서 설치해도 되나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<ipeter_denver> 헐퀴...;;;;;
<ipeter_denver> 그럼 뭐 tensorflow그런거 이젠 윈도우즈에서도 된다는 말씀이군요?!
<ipeter_denver> 오픈소스요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 이론상으론 그렇습니다.
<wonwooddo> 혹시 리눅스상에서 라이센스 사용량 확인하는 명령어 몬지 아시나요? "$ flex -stat"이런거 비슷했는데...
<ipeter_denver> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 와....=_=
<ipeter_denver> 윈도우즈 bash shell 쩌네요
<ipeter_denver> 구글 클라우드 플랫폼에 붙으려면 google cloud sdk이용해서 붙어야하는데
<ipeter_denver> 그러면 cmd창이랑 putty 해서 1개 연결에 2개창 떠서 번거로웠는데
<ipeter_denver> 이제 cmd로 모든게 해결되다니..;;;
<PotatoGim> wonwonddo: FLEX 라이센스 매니저 말씀하시는 것 같은데...
<PotatoGim> wonwooddo
<PotatoGim> 해당 제품 매뉴얼이 있을겁니다. 저도 가물가물...
<PotatoGim> http://www.artwork.com/support/linux/installing_flex_license_server_on_linux.htm
<PotatoGim> 해당되는 파트만 참조하시면...
<lex_home> 안녕하세요
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요. :)
<lex_home> pchero_work, 안녕하세요.^^;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요. 아파서 일 쉬고 있으니 어색하네요
<lex_home> Feren^IRCCloud, 안녕하세요
<lex_home> Feren^IRCCloud, 집에 있는 컴퓨터를 서버로 만들어보려고 합니다.ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> http://122.252.96.35    <--- 접속이 되나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 접속 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 테스트 페이지 열립니다
<lex_home> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<lex_home> 기존에 웹호스팅을 하던 홈페이지를 폐쇄했거든요.
<lex_home> 공부도 하면서 홈페이즈를 만들어볼까하는데 현재 유동아이피에요. 검색해보니 dnszi.com 사이트를 이용해서 도메인과 아이피를 연동시키던데
<lex_home> 유동아이피를 서버로 사용하려면 이 방법이 제일 좋은가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. DDNS를 활용하는게 제일 좋습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아니면 공유기에서 DDNS를 지원하면 그걸로 서버 돌리는 것도 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 결국 도메인을 구입해야하네요. 도메인 네임결정하는게 너무 어려워요.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 DDNS는 무료 모델도 많죠ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove.DDNSProvider.TLD 이런식으로 갑니다
<lex_home> 아... 좀더 알아봐야겠습니다. 가능하면 무료로 해야겠어요. 연습하면서 돈내긴 아깝네요.ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 공유기는 어디꺼 쓰시나요?
<lex_home> iptime 씁니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipTIME이면 설정에 DDNS 설정하는거 있어요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove.iptime.org 이런식으로 사용할 수 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 앗, 그래요? 아이피 접속 중인데 비번을 잊어버렸네요. 흑;;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비밀번호 찾는 방법이 리셋 밖에 없을껍니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lex_home> 찾았습니다.
<lex_home> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<lex_home> http://lexlove.iptime.org
<Feren^IRCCloud> 옷
<Feren^IRCCloud> 잘 접속 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 흠;;;이제 php공부해야할까봐요.ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ 마음에 드는 언어 찾아 하시면 되죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 마음에 드는 언어는 python인에
<lex_home> 인데요.ㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Python도 웹 개발 가능하죠 ㅎㅎ
<lex_home> 장고를 이용한다고 하네요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 간단한 웹 사이트는 플라스크를 쓰는 것 같더라고요~
<lex_home> 조금씩 해봐야겠습니다.^^;
<lex_home> 전 이제 보검이랑 유정이 보러 갑니다.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz_:  안녕하세요~~
<autowiz_> feren 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘은 몸이 안 좋아 일 쉬었습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 많이 안좋아?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 약 먹고 자고 일나니 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 다행이다
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> IRCCloud에 문제가 생긴듯 합니다. 연결이 안되네요.
<Ferendevelop> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<Ferendevelop> 안녕하세요~
<Ferendevelop> 좋은 아침 아니 곧 점심 시간이군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Ferendevelop> Work^Seony: IRCCloud 접속 되시나요?
<Work^Seony> 잠시만 확인해볼게
<Work^Seony> 여태 멈춰있었던듯 싶은데
<Work^Seony> ircCloud가 예전부터 느낀거지만, 좀 구려 ㅎㅎ
<Ferendevelop> 마땅한 대체제가 없는 것 같아 쓰고 있는데 은근 불편하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 어떤 대체제?  24시간 irc 접속유지 해주는 그런거?
<Ferendevelop> 넵
<Work^Seony> 음... irccloud가 계속 튕기는군요...
<Feren^Android> Freenode에 대한 DDoS 공격 때문에 IRCCloud가 일시적으로 중단된듯 합니다.
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-28
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 요즘 지방의 누명 시리즈를 보고 있는데
<autowiz_> 저도 정말이지 심각하게 탄수화물 섭취를 0 에 가깝게 해야겠다는 생각이 들었습니다 . LCHF 라고 저탄수화물 고지방 식 이 다이어트에 좋다고 하더라구요
<Work^Seony> 저도 그거 대충 봤는데, 좀 뭐랄까... 너무 우루루 몰려다니는 느낌이에요
<Work^Seony> 누가 나와서 이거 좋다 하면 이리로 우루루, 저게 좋다 하면 저리로 우루루...
<Work^Seony> 탄수화물이 의외로 몸에 나쁜건 사실인데, 그렇다과 또 고지방이 몸에 좋은건 절대 아니거든요
<autowiz_> 사실 한쪽으로 너무 치우치지만 않으면 먹고싶은거 먹으면서 운동조금 하면 건강한건데
<Work^Seony> 저탄수화물에 고지방이면, 단기간 내에는 체중이 빠지는건 사실인데요, 장기적으로 보면 굉장히 위험한 거래요
<Work^Seony> 저탄수화물은 유지하시되, 굳이 고지방을 신경쓰지 않으시는 정도? 만 하시면 될 것 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 일단 살을 뺀다음에 ㅠㅠ  먹고싶은걸 맘대로 먹는걸로
<Work^Seony> 그러니까, 삼겹살 먹을 때 지방을 골라내고 먹는 정도는 안해도 괜찮다라는 얘기죠 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네~ ㅎㅎ  이게 타이밍이 좀 묘하긴한데
<Work^Seony> 고지방이 좋다고 해서 그날로 기름 들이부으시면 바로 위험합니다...
<autowiz_> 2년전부터인가 지방적게 먹는다고 하기도 했었고 그무렵즈음부터해서 일상이 바빠지면서 운동도 못하고 먹기만 하면서 탄수화물 중독이 온거 같기도하고
<autowiz_> 그래서 정확한 원인은 모르겠는데 암튼 지금은 좀 심각하게 살이쪄서요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 양을 많이 드시는건 아니구요?
<lexlove> 커피도 한몫하죠. 특히 믹스커피!
<Work^Seony> 근데 제가 본 오즈님은 체중 별로 안나가게 생기셨던데요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 믹스커피는 설탕 때문에 그래요 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 맞아요. 별로 안나가실거 같던데요.^^
<autowiz_> 저는 커피별로 안좋아해서 1년에 몇잔 마실까말까합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 양이 많지않은대신 자주 드신다면, 식습관을 저처럼 바꾸셔야할 거에요...
<lexlove> 웹호스팅 서비스를 받던 제 개인홈페이지를 폐쇄했어요. 그래서 컴퓨터 한대를 서버로 구축하고 홈페이지를 간단하게나마 만들어보려고 하는데 쉽지가 않네요.
<autowiz_> 이게 피하지방은 조금 늘었는데 복부만 미치게 불었습니다.  운동도 적게하고 먹기는 많이 먹고 ... 전형적인 ET ㄱ ㅏ되어버렸습니다 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 어제 테스트 페이지 띄워놓으신건 봤습니다만 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> python 장고를 해보려고 검색중인데 자료가 많지 않네요.ㅎㅎ 제가 못찾는 것일수도 있지만요.
<JasonJang> 오즈, 렉스님 감시해? 스토킹? ㅋ
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요 재순님 ㅎㅎ  큰일날 말씀을 하십니까 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 스토킹은 아니고 관심 정도 ㅎㅎㅎ
<JasonJang> ㅋㅋㅋ 부/인 을 않하시는 군. ㅋ
<lexlove> 어제 Feren^IRCCloud님의 도움으로 서버구축을 하고 테스트페이지 주소를 여기에 올렸어요.ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 나중에 도메인 하나 사시면 거기에 ddns 주소나 ip 를 널어주면 됩니다.
<lexlove> 네.^^
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북 문제 때문에 아침 일찍 시내 나왔는데 10시부터 영업 한다해서 멍 때리고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 분명 저번에 왔을 땐 9시에 영업 시작 했었는것 같은데 말이죠 ㅠㅡㅠ
<lexlove> 어제 회사 팩스기가 고장나서 삼성서비스센터에 갔는데 1층은 매장 2층은 서비스센터로 구성되어 있는 곳이에요
<lexlove> 9시반쯤 도착했는데 1층매장은 영업시작전이더군요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 아무 생각 없이 일찍 왔네요ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 저도 어제 알았는걸요~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 저번에 한 번 왔는데도 이러고 있으니깐요ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북 맡기고 왔습니다 ㅠ 괜히 맘이 아프네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아 나도 요즘 node.js 배워야하나 고민되네...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 재밌더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 왜요? 필요하셔서요?
<Work^Seony> 여기저기서 노드가 인기더라고...
<Work^Seony> 근데, 서버를 노드로 돌리고, 거기에 내가 기존에 만들었던 php 웹사이트 들을 그대로 돌릴 수 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요.. 제가 거기까진 안 해봤어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 그런건 Docker로 해도 괜찮을 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> docker는 그거랑 아무 상관없는 거잖아
<autowiz_> 저리가 굳어가느지 새로울걸 배우기가 점점 힘들어집니다.
<autowiz_> 아니면 별로 새로운게 아니라서 그런건가요 ? 그래서 흥미가 안생겨서 그런것도 같긴합니다만 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아직 저변으로 확대되지 않아서 그래요
<Work^Seony> 워드프레스가 자바스크립트로 갈아탈거라고 발표했다가 다시 php 걍 쓴다고하는걸 보니 새로나온 php7이 쓸만한 것 같기도 싶구요...
<autowiz_> php 가 참 편하고 코딩이 빠르다고 각광받다가 몇몇 문제때문에 반쯤 사장되다싶이했던것도같은데
<autowiz_> 다시금 뜰 수 있을지 사람들 관심이 많은거같더라구요
<Work^Seony> 일단 php의 경우는 컴맹이라도 프로그래밍만 배우면 바로 가능한데, node.js는 이것저것 알아야할게 많으니...
<autowiz_> 저는 뭔가 j 자만 들어가면 함드더라구요 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Docker로 'node.js', 'php' 컨테이너 각각 돌리면 해결할 수 있는 문제 아닌가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 이해를 잘못 하고 있는건가 ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 이해를 잘못했어 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 며칠 전부터 제 이해력이 부족하다는걸 뼈저리 느끼고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한 웹사이트를 그렇게 따로따로 돌린다고 작동되는게 아니잖아 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 예를 들어서, 톰캣이랑 php 돌린다고, html  파일 하나에 자바랑 php코드 넣으면 돌아가?
<Work^Seony> 안돌아가거든 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기본적인걸 생각 안 했네요.. ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 대충 찾아보니까 npm-php라고 하는 노드 모듈이 있는데, php를 외부 cgi 처럼 취급하는 모듈이 있네
<Work^Seony> 일단, 노드와 자바스크립트 자체에 익숙하지 않으면 node.js 자체는 포기해야겠다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 재미로 조금 조금 해보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 Java 들어가는건 괜시리 싫더라고요..ㅋㅋ
<autowiz_> jo금 도 "J" 가 들어가는군요 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북 없으니 오늘부턴 일찍 잘 수 있을 것 같네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일주일에서 이주일 정도 있다가 찾으러 오라던데..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금 끔찍하네요
<autowiz_> 노트북없는김에 책도 좀 빡시게 읽고
<autowiz_> 운동도 빡시게 하고
<autowiz_> 내생각도 빡시게 ㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 게임하면 되는데, 겜기가 없구나 ㅋ
<autowiz_> PC 는 없는거같기도하고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 PC는 없습니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이참에 엑박을..? 아닙니다....
<Work^Seony> 요즘 어렵다고 소문난 게임을 플레이 중이라, 게임기 키는 것도 부담스럽네 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 게임은 또 그런 매력이 있죠 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 어려운걸 깼을 때 희열감 때문에...
<Work^Seony> 어제 보스 하나 잡고났는데 심장이 얼마나 쿵쾅쿵쾅 뛰던지, 공포영화 볼 때도 그렇게 안뛸 것 같더라고 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞습니다 ㅋㅋ 전 콜옵 할 때 항상 중간 난이도로 클리어하고 매우 어려움으로 몇 달 잡ㄱ고 그랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아마도 실제로 살인마를 눈앞에 맞딱뜨려야 그정도 심장 박동수 나올 것 같았어 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 그 정도셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 다크소울이란 게임이 원래 겁나 어렵기로 소문난 게임이긴 해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 콜옵 할 때 블라디미르 마카로프 죽일 때 엄청 떨리?더라고요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다크 소울이라 어디서 많이 들어봤어요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 유다희 라는 단어 들어봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> You Die 아닌가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무슨 게임 시스템? 이라고 들었던 것 같아요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 그게 저 게임에서 나온 말인데, 플레이오가 죽으면 you died라는 메시지가 뜨거든
<ircCloud^Seony_> 하도 많이 보니까 유다희 양이라는 별명을 붙여줬지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..ㅋㅋㅋㅋ 일종의 언어유희였네요
<ircCloud^Seony_> 지도도 없고 스토리도 안가르쳐줘
<Feren^IRCCloud> 튜토리얼도 없나요?
<ircCloud^Seony_> 아이템 사용법도 안가르쳐주는데다 튜토리얼 따위는 죽으면서 습득
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 다음에 꼭 플레이 해봐야겠습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 그런거 좋아하는 변태라..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 하나 상대하는 것도 겁나 짜증나고 어려운 몹이 둘셋씩 나오면 미치지
<lexlove> 게임이지만 죽으면 마음이 아파요. 가능한 한 안죽고 싶어요.ㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony_> ㅋㅋㅋ 렉스님은 힐링게임 하셔야...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다음에 해봐야겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헤일로랑 같이..ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 콜옵 같은 개임이야 난이도 높여서하다 죽으면, 후... 힘들구나 이러는데
<ircCloud^Seony_> 다크소울은 난이도 자체가 없고, 하다가 죽으면, 아오...
<ircCloud^Seony_> 몹 한마리 한마리를 최선을 다해 상대하는 존중을 몸소 실천하게되지 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 유튜브 영상 링크 하나 걸고싶은데 퇴근 중이라 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조금 있다가 출근하면 엄청 할 거 없으니 그 때 볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 요즘 엑스박스 언박싱 이런거만 보고 있거든요..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony_> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 모니터 속 세상인데 마치 제꺼인 것 같은 기분이 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 언박싱 말고 게임 영상 미리 보는 것도 나쁘지않아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헤일로도 한 번 봐야겠어요 어떤식인지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 기대하고 있거든요 ㅎㅎ 아는 형한테 엑박 얘기하니깐 엑박은 헤일로? 그게 짱이라던데 그러고..
<ircCloud^Seony_> 그건 콜옵 같은 fps
<ircCloud^Seony_> 스토리가 영화 뺨치게 잘만들어서 인기가 많아
<ircCloud^Seony_> 주 내용은 마스터 치프 라는 사람이 우주을 구한다는 내용이지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그리고 헤일로 시리즈 다 묶은게 마스터 치프였죠?
<ircCloud^Seony_> 아니 마스터치프 콜렉션
<ircCloud^Seony_> 마스터치프는 주인공 이름
<ircCloud^Seony_> 이름이라기보단 호칭
<ircCloud^Seony_> 다크소울은 유튜브 가서 쉐리 다크소울3 검색해봐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 출근해서 멍 때리면서 볼까 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 헤일로 살짝 미래지향적으로 나오나요?
<ircCloud^Seony_> 난 보는 것만으로도 스트레스 받았는데, 막상 해보니까 좀 덜했어
<ircCloud^Seony_> 헤일로는 배경이 아주 먼 미래야
<ircCloud^Seony_> 근데 총기랑 무기류는 재래식 ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그럼 괜찮습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 미래지향적인 총기류가 나오면 재미가 반감 되더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 콜옵 블랙 옵스랑 어드밴시드 워페어는 재미를 크게 못 느꼈어요 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 근데 헤일로는 좀 달라.  게임하다보면 분명 총알이 부족하거든.  그래서 총을 막 줏어다 써야도ㅑ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살짝 CS: Source 같네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 카솟은 진짜 총 줍는 재미로 했었는데 말이죠 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 콜옵도 중간에 탄약통 있는거 아니면 무조건 상대 총 들고 다녀야 했어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 보통 아군 총기류 보다 적군 총기류를 잘 들고 다녔죠;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 적은 많으니깐 총알 챙기기가 편해서..ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 탈것도 많이 나오고 암튼 재밌어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기대되네요 ㅎㅎ
<bluedusk> 와 시에라
<bluedusk> 한영키때문에 미치겠네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한영 키 왜요?
<bluedusk> 시에라 올라간뒤로 karabiner가 동작 안하거든요..
<bluedusk> 한마디로 쓰던데로 키보드 자판을 쓸수가 없어서..
<ircCloud^Seony_> 흐 맥 블로거들이 시에라 나오기 전부터 열심히 얘기했던 부분인데 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony_> 저도 그래서 아직 업글 안했거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 OS 업그레이드 하고 좋은 점 하나도 못 느낀건 시에라가 첨인 것 같아요 ㅠㅠ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_i7> 시에라 나는 좋던데.
<razGon_i7> PIP기능.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 시리도.ㅋ
<razGon_i7> 근데 발음을 못알아먹음.ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 혹시 패러럴즈가 VM웨어보다 나은점 있나요?
<razGon_i7> 올해도 패러럴즈의 협박이 시작되서요
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://www.tekrevue.com/2015-vm-benchmarks-parallels-11-vs-fusion-8/
<ircCloud^Seony_> 앱이 좀 맥스럽습니다
<ircCloud^Seony_> Vm웨어보다 뭔가 애플 내장 앱 마냥 예쁘긴 해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하도 엑박 리뷰를 봤더니 옆에 Google 광고도 엑박이네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> ㅎㅎㅎ 지름신 오셨구만 으음..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 열심히 참고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 어서오세요~
<ipeter_denver> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 밤낮이 없으시군요.
<ipeter_denver> 대단하십니다.
<ipeter_denver> 윈도우에서 bash shell사용하는데
<ipeter_denver> 진짜 이게 뭔가... 신세계 경험하네요.
<ipeter_denver> 뭐 사실 별거 없는데, 배쉬 커맨드 날릴때마다 신기하네요.
<ipeter_denver> cmd에서 날리고 있는게...;;;;;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 첨엔 신세계였어요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ipeter_denver: 아마 오늘부턴 밤이 있을겁니다 ㅎㅎ 노트북이 없거든요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 뭐 요즘엔 클라우드에 붙어서 클라우드 인스턴스에 붙어서 작업하기 때문에
<ipeter_denver> 제 입장에서는 굉장히 유용하네요.
<ipeter_denver> 베타버전인데,
<ipeter_denver> 정식버전 나오면 참 행복할것 같네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 나름 기대 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> ipeter_denver: 안녕하세요.^^
<ipeter_denver> lexlove: 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 잘 계신가요?
<lexlove> 아직 병원다니고 있어요.ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 어?
<ipeter_denver> 아직도 감기 안나으신건가요?
<ipeter_denver> ㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 저도 조만간 들어갈꺼 ㄱ타습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 같습
<lexlove> 감기가 왜 오래가나 했더니 충농증 기가 있대요. 엊그제 병원에서 뺐는데 어마어마하게 나오더라구요. 도대체 어디에 들어있던걸까 의심될정도로 많이 차 있었어요.ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 오늘도 가서 빼야 합니다. 눈물이 찔끔 나는게 아니라 흘러요.ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> ㅠㅠ 우리 렉스누님 아프셔서 큰일이시군요 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> 거짐 다 나은거 같습니다. 이번주까지만 쉬고 다음주부터 다시 운동해야죠~~
<autowiz_> 정말 다행이십니다~ ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 몸이 몇 번 아프면서 식욕이 엄청 떨어지더라고요
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 저도 식욕이 떨어졌는데 결국 먹는 양은 같네요.ㅠㅠ
<bluedusk> 헐 존잘로님 저 수술받는다고 할때는
<bluedusk> 눈하나 깜짝 안하시더니
<bluedusk> 너무
<bluedusk> 대놓고 차별을 ㅠㅠ
<autowiz_> 아 아닙니다. 오해이십니다.
<autowiz_> 제가 정말로 병원에 병문안 갈려고 했었었습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> lexlove: 전 아예 식욕 자체가 떨어져서 먹는 양이 좀 줄었습니다 ㅠㅠ
<lexlove> Feren^IRCCloud: 잘 먹어야 후딱 낫는데 말입니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 4월달에 한번, 8월달에 한번 아프면서 식욕도 같이 떨어지고..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이젠 닭도 혼자서 한마리 못 먹습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<razGon_i7> 렉스님.
<razGon_i7> lexlove: 축농증까지 였다니 면역력이 확실히 떨어지신거군요.
<razGon_i7> 코막힘이 심하면 비강폐색으로 안에서 염증생기죠. 머리도 무겁고
<razGon_i7> 많이 심하시다 생각하시면 비강세척을 권합니다.
<razGon_i7> 어짜피 비강내에 콧물들에는 항생제 침투가 안됩니다. 결국은 오염원을 빼줘야 하거든요. 마치 고름처럼요.
<razGon_i7> Feren^IRCCloud: 압둘아.. 나는 1월에 대상포진생기면서 5키로 빠짐... 물론 다시 들어서 3키로 늘었지만 점점...ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅠㅡㅠ 전 감기 몸살 떄문에 확 빠지더라고요 ㅠ
<razGon_i7> 대상포진같은거 걸리면 아... 몸이 너덜너덜 해져..ㅋㅋ
<razGon_i7> 딱 알거야.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 대상포진은 없고 아토피는 있어요 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 간질간질합니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<autowiz_> 저도 병원 한번 가보긴 가봐야할거같습니다. 항상 코가 살짝 막힌거같은데 이게 너무 오래되다보니 뭐가 정상인지 비정상인지 모르겠습니다.
<lee612> hello everyone
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 아놔 손가락 다쳐서 타이핑이 조금 불편하네요 ㅠㅠ
<ipeter_denver> 질문이 있습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 좋은 해상도의(고해상도의) 놋북 모니터를 구매하면
<ipeter_denver> 그만큼 글씨가 더 작아지는데요,
<ipeter_denver> 애플 레티나 디스플레이 같은 경우는 화질이 더 좋은데도
<ipeter_denver> 그렇게 글씨가 더 작거나 사물이 더 작게 디스플레이에 나타나지 않고 항상 같은 크기에 화질이 더 좋습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 어떻게 된거죠?
<autowiz_> OS 에서 해상도에 따라서 적당한 크기로 보여주는경우가 있습지요.
<autowiz_> 윈도우즈 8 이상도 비슷한 기능이 있는줄 앏니다.
<ipeter_denver> 그럼 애플이 해상도를 올린 레티나 디스플레이를 내놓으면서도 아이콘의 크기 및 글씨가 해상도가 낮은 이전 제품들과 동일할 수 있던 이유가 그때문인건가요?
<autowiz_> 디스플레이 정보중에 아마 화면 사이즈 도 전자적으로 저장하고 있는걸로 알고있어요
<autowiz_> 실제사이즈랑 해상도랑 해서 계산하면 몇픽셀이 실제로 몇 mm 정도 인지 알 수 있는거지요.
<autowiz_> 뭐 꼭 그렇지 않더라도 해상도가 높으면 기본적으로 폰트만 크기를 키워서 글자가 너무 작아지는걸 막는 방법도 있습니다.
<commania> 안녕하세요!
<autowiz_> 컴마니아님 안녕하세요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<ipeter_denver> 아.. 부품 디스플레이를 사서 디스플레이를 바꿔보려고 하는데...
<ipeter_denver> 잘하는 짓일랑가 모르겠네요.
<ipeter_denver> 맥 레티나 보다가 제꺼 보니까 정말 눈이...
<ipeter_denver> 화면인지 오징어인지..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<ipeter_denver> 애플이 솦트회사인지 하드웨어회사인지,
<ipeter_denver> 완성도있게 잘 나오긴 하네요.
<ipeter_denver> 맥을 사려니 맥북프로는 사기 힘들것같고(=x1 carbon 4th 16g있는데 그거 또 사면 돈지랄일것같고)
<ipeter_denver> 그냥 디스플레이 바꿔볼까 생각중입니다.
<ipeter_denver> ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 애플의 역사를 보면 태생은 하드웨어 회사인 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 맥OS라는게 추후에 제록스에서 만든걸 강탈하다시피 가져온 것이니...
<Work^Seony> 근데 레티나 굳이 집착 안하셔도 되는게, 저도 제 맥북에 모니터 2대 연결해서 쓰는데, 오래 쓰다보면 걍 그게 그거에요
<ipeter_denver> 일단 부품비용은 120불이네요.
<Work^Seony> 직접 교체해야하는 거에요?
<ipeter_denver> 공인 업체가 있는데, 거기에 맡겨도 되구요
<ipeter_denver> 아니면 제가 직접 레노버 문서 보고 분해해서 조립해도 되구요.
<ipeter_denver> 공임비가 얼마 나올지 궁금하네요.
<ipeter_denver> 워렌티 서비스가 적용되지 않아서요.
<ipeter_denver> 근데 이제 솔직히 배따는거 싫어서..
<ipeter_denver> 교체하기 싫은 마음도 있습니다.
<Work^Seony> 뭐 워낙 미쿡이란 곳이 인건비가 비싸니...
<Work^Seony> 디스플레이 교체는, 노트북 여럿 뜯어본 입장에서, 겁나 어려울 것 같네요
<ipeter_denver> 네. 일단 동호회에 글 올려놓았습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 근데 이상하게 윈도우계열은 해상도가 올라가면 글자 크기가 변해서요.(작아져서요)
<ipeter_denver> 맥은 레티나 나와도 동일크기의 아이콘 크기와 폰트크기가 유지되면서 글자만 또렷해지는데요.
<Work^Seony> 그건 OS 차원에서 디스플레이에 대한 기능이 있어서 그래요
<Work^Seony> 애초에 레티나 처음 달고 나온게 맥북이니깐요
<ipeter_denver> 제가 만일 디스플레이를 바꾼다면 해상도 올라갔을때 글씨는 아주 조그마해지고,
<ipeter_denver> 폰트를 키우거나 확대해야겠지요.
<ipeter_denver> 과연 디스플레이 바꾼 효과가 있을지 의문입니다.
<Work^Seony> 해상도에 따라 폰트 스케일링하는 기능이 있지않을까요?
<Work^Seony> 윈도우에서 고해상도 디스플레이 쓰는 사람들 분명 있을텐데요
<ipeter_denver> 음.. 확인해보겠습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<Work^Seony> Feren^IRCCloud, 어제 일하면서 다크소울 영상 좀 봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵. 전 살짝 러스트 같은 게임을 생각 했는데 그 정돈 아니더라고요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔직히 직업이 있는거에 당황했습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 직업은 아무 의미 없는게,
<Work^Seony> 초반 시작할 때 스탯 분배가 다르다는 것 뿐이야
<Work^Seony> 초반에 나오는 몹들이야 무난하지만, 조금만 지나도 겁나 짜증나는 애들만 나오기 시작하지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몹은 별 생각 안 하고 봤는데 정말로 잡기 답답해보이더라고요...
<Work^Seony> 영상 얼마나 봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 거다가 엄청 불친절한 게임인줄 알았는데 생각보단? NPC랑 대화하는 요소도 있고 살짝 아쉬웠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 초반 플레이 하는거 두 편 봤어요 대략 1시간 분량
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 아직 안해봐서 그래.  그 대화가 당최 뭔 얘긴지 이해가 안된다는게 문제야...
<Work^Seony> 다크소울3 본거지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> 혹시 쉐리 영상 봤어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쉐리요? 그건 안 봤어요
<Work^Seony> 아니 게임 영상 올린 사람
<Work^Seony> 그 다크소울3 npc 모여있는 곳에 원래 npc들이 한 10명 가까이 있어야하는데, 나는 지금 게임 중반부인데도 3명이 없어
<Work^Seony> 대체 어디에 있는지 찾지도 못하겠고,
<Work^Seony> npc마다 별도의 이벤트가 있다는데, 이벤트 본게 딱 2명 뿐이야
<Work^Seony> 암튼 어려워.  근데 웃기는건, 이번 다크소울3가 다크소울 시리즈 중에서 제일 쉽다는 거...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 좀 충격적인걸요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 체력 채울 수 있는 포션의 갯수가 너무 한정적이고,
<Work^Seony> 죽으면 경험치 같은걸 전부 날린다는 시스템 때문에 좀 짜증나지
<Work^Seony> 죽으면, 경험치 같은 것이 죽은 자리에 남아있어서 그걸 회수하러 가야하거든.  근데 회수하러 가다가 죽으면 그냥 없어지는 거야
<Work^Seony> 어제도 한시간 하던거 다 날려서 잠시 깊은 빡침을...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 설마 그 경험치 타임 아웃도 있나요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 타임아웃까진 없어
<Work^Seony> 근데 암튼 해보면 알아.  진짜 짜증나게 어려워
<Work^Seony> 아무리 봐도 빈틈이 없는 몹이 너무 많아
<Work^Seony> 때릴 기회를 안줘
<Feren^IRCCloud> 궁금하네요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몸이 어제부터 영 이상합니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 7시에 아침 먹은 이후로 배고픔을 못 느껴서 먹은게 없는데 아직까지도 배고픔을 못 느끼네요;; 억지라도 먹는게 좋겠죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 글쎄.  몸 상태 봐가면서 먹으면 되지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 커피 마시고 몸이 이상했는데 전 아무래도 카페인이랑 안 맞는 것 같네요
<Work^Seony> 심장 두근두근 뛰어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어제 벤티 사이즈 마시고 농담 아니고 하루종일 두근두근 했습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Work^Seony> 그럼 카페인이 아주 잘 작동하는 거네
<Work^Seony> 나는 커피 마셔도 잠이 쏟아지거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엥 그런건가요'
<Feren^IRCCloud> 원래 불편할 정도로 심장이 두근두근한게 정상인가요'
<Work^Seony> 그건 너무 많이 마셔서 그런거고 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자꾸 ?를 누른다는게 '를 누르네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 생각해보면 마시는데 10분 좀 안 걸렸는데 그것도 크게 작용할 것 같네요..
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-29
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 아니야 feren 이는 억지로 안먹어도 될거같아 ㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 병적으로 입맛이 없거나 , 열대지방에서 체력 떨어져서 병걸릴까봐 억지로 먹는거 아니면 한국에서 일반적인 상황이면 안고프면 안먹는게 맞다고봐 ㅎㅎ 나도 그러고 있고
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 렉스님~
<lexlove> 날씨가 우중충합니다.
<autowiz> 네 날씨는 우중충 하지만 렉스님 기분은 뽀송뽀송 하기를 바라고 바라고 또 바라고 있습니다.
<lexlove> 출장갑니다~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 그런가요ㅠㅠ 난생 첨 겪는 경험에 당황했었습니다
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~~
<Feren^IRCCloud> autowiz: 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> feren ,군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 식사 하셨나요?
<autowiz> 이제 먹을려고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 뭐 드시나요? ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 계란 이랑 물 치즈
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 배고프실 것 같아요..
<autowiz> 다이어트 독하게 해야함 ㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 다이어트 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북이 없어서 일찍 잘꺼라는 제 예상과는 달리 오늘도 이 시간에 있네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 컴퓨터 없으면 걍 일찍 자는데 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 근데 게임기가 있꾸나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 게임기?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 게임기요?
<Work^Seony> 게임 콘솔
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 형 말씀이시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘 이해력이..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 위에 난 컴퓨터 없으면 일찍 잔다고 얘기하고나서 게임기 얘기했지
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋ지금 보니 그렇습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일주일 어찌 기다려야할지 모르겠어요 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Work^Seony> 뭐가 고장난건데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래픽 코어 프로세스가 고장 나서 화면 스크램블이 발생하는거랑
<Feren^IRCCloud> 액정 코팅이 막 벗겨집니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 두개가 제품 제조 결함이라 무상으로 받았습니다ㅎㄹ
<Work^Seony> 액정코팅 벗겨지는건 알려진 이슈 같은데 맞지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 저기 둘 다 알려진 이슈 입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 먼지 뭉치가 일자로 생긴 줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ 심한게 아니였던지라
<Work^Seony> 내 맥북은 그냥 화면 열어놓고 항상 켜두니까 잘 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 기존의 랜케이블로 5기가까지 속도낼 수 있는 새로운 표준이 나왔네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마 형 맥북은 문제 없는 모델일꺼에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 표준인가요'
<Feren^IRCCloud> ?
<Work^Seony> 기존의 cat5e나 cat6로 5기가까지 속도를 낼 수 있는 IEEE 표준이야
<Work^Seony> 한글로 된 링크를 찾아줄께
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 감사합니다 호
<Work^Seony> http://bbs.ruliweb.com/news/board/1003/read/2110026
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오
<Feren^IRCCloud> 장난 아니네요..
<Work^Seony> 대신, 장비를 교체해야지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 선은 그대로인데 장비를 교체해야해서 적용하는데 시간은 좀 걸릴 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어서 보급화가 되었음 좋겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 안나올 가능성도 있어
<Work^Seony> usb3 표준되고나서 실제 보급되기까지도 한참 걸린걸 생각해보면,
<Work^Seony> 이건 더 오래 걸리겠지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 차라리 케이블을 바꾸는게 낫겠네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 애플 뮤직 큐레이팅이 스포티파이만큼 좋아졌네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 애플 뮤직 쓰면서 큐레이팅은 확실히 스포티파이네 라는 생각을 했는데 이젠 비슷하다고 말할 수 있을 것 같습니다
<Work^Seony> 난 음악은 스트리밍으로 안들어서 모르겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 애플 뮤직이 추천해준 노래 듣고 있는데 계속 + 누르고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 난 음악 편식이 ㅅ미해서 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 저도 얼마 전에 스트리밍 끊고 아이튠즈 스토어에서 MP3 구매 할랬는데 150만원은 잡아야 하길래 포기 했습니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 엄청 심합니다 듣는게 다 거기서 거기에요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 난 mp3 구매도 안해.  무조건 씨다ㅣ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 서재 같은게 필요하실 것 같아여
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요
<Work^Seony> 씨디 수명이 길지않다는 사실에 좀 충격먹긴 했는데, 그래도 계속 구입하게 되네...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 리핑하시지 않나요?
<Work^Seony> 지금은 책꽂이에 진열하고 있어.  아직 그렇게 많진 않아서...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 그래도 작동이 되는 것과 안되는건 차이가 크니 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치.  리핑해서 듣지
<Work^Seony> 안세어봤는데, 그래도 한 200장은 되지않나 싶네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 엄청 많네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 음악 매냐들 사이에서는 한 500장은 있어야 명함이라도 내밀지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 지금 트랙 수가 1100 곡이 조금 넘으니 전 암것도 못 내미네요..
<Work^Seony> 내 동생 남편이 힙합 잡지에 정기적으로 글 쓰는데, 걔도 한 600장 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 장난 아니네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 음악 하는 친구가 있는데 걘 MP3가 편하다고 그냥 내려 받더라구요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정말 좋은 하는 앨범만 사더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나는... 지금 대충 보니까 한 2700곡 있다고 나오네
<Work^Seony> 생각보단 많지않구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 누구 노래가 젤 많으신가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼추 생각하시기에
<Work^Seony> 음... 난 그런 것보단, 내가 씨디를 모으는 데에는 룰이 있어 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일단 첫번쨰 규칙은,
<Work^Seony> 무조건 정규 스튜디오 앨범만 구입할 것
<Work^Seony> 한 번 구입한 뮤지션은, 모든 앨범을 구입할 것
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Work^Seony> 근데 요즘은 두번째 룰을 못지키고 있지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럼 케샤 앨범을 사면 케샤 전체 앨범을 사신다는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 음악씨디들이, 세월이 흐르면 더 이상 발매안하는 게 많더라고... 너무 아쉬워
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 그렇다보니, 누구 노래가 제일 많냐고 물어보면,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 앨범 많이 발표한 가수가 제일 많아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다 많네요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 헬로윈이랑 드림씨어터가 제일 많을 것 같다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 첨 듣는 아티스트네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 헬로윈 15장 있네
<Work^Seony> 드림씨어터는 20장
<Work^Seony> 헬로윈은 역사적으로 아주 오래되고 유명한 독일 메탈 그룹이고,
<Work^Seony> 드림씨어터는 세계적으로 가장 뛰어난 연주력을 가졌다고 평가받는 미국 메탈 그룹인데, 베이스 기타리스트가 한국인 3세인가 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 메탈 노래를 좋아하시는가봐요
<Work^Seony> 메탈 빠돌이지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 메탈 좋아하면 아재라더라 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 메탈 안듣는 사람들이 잘 모르는게, 메탈 하면 머리 긴 양아치처럼 생긴 애들이 머리 빙빙 휘두르면서 소리만 지른다고 생각하더라고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 드림씨어터 같은 애들은 상식을 완전 깨는게, 굉장히 점잖게 공연하고,
<Work^Seony> 일단 멤버들부터가 장난 아니지
<Work^Seony> 총 5명 중 3명이 버클리 음대를 나왔고,
<Work^Seony> 한 명은 무려 7살에 줄리어드 음대에 입학했고,
<Work^Seony> 나머지 하나는 성악을 전공했고
<Work^Seony> 예전에 드림씨어터에서 드러머가 그만두고 나가서, 드러머를 공개채용하고 그 과정을 영상으로 공개한 게 화제였어
<Work^Seony> 최종 합격한 드러머가, 버클리 음대에서 교수하던 사람인데, 드림씨어터 합격하고나서 교수 때려쳤지 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 드림씨어터는 그런 밴드야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청나네요
<Work^Seony> 드러머 실기 면접 영상 보면, 드러머로서 박자를 다룰 줄 아는지 굉장히 디테일하게 봐
<Work^Seony> 기본 정규 3/4, 4/4, 6/8 박자는 기본이고,
<Work^Seony> 여기에 엇박도 심사하고, 즉흥 연주시 엇박 변박 다 심사해
<Work^Seony> 다시 말하자면, 음악에 대한 기본기가 철저하게 없으면 안되는 거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 메탈 노래도 한 곡도 없네요 https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/cy4xgBGp/IMG_0003.PNG
<Work^Seony> 보통 메탈이나 락음악은, 이런 음악에 대한 기본 연주 때문에 듣게 되거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기본이 철저한자만 드러머를 할 수 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한번도 생각을 못 해봤어요
<Work^Seony> 관심있으면 노래를 몇 개 추천해줄께
<Feren^IRCCloud> 일단 헬로윈 탑 송을 들어보고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 헬로윈에서 알만한 노래 하나 링크 줄께.  들으면 바로 알거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> I Want Out 이건 좋아서 추가했구요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> 아 그것도 유명하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 몇 곡 들어보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 구입 안하고 그냥 들을 수 있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네
<Work^Seony> 그럼 이거 찾아봐.  A tale that wasn't right
<Work^Seony> 가수 이름은 Helloween
<Feren^IRCCloud> 3초 듣고 아~ 했습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅋㅋ 그치
<Work^Seony> 울나라 사람들 메탈은 몰라도 그 노랜 알지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 기억으로 아버지 차 CD에서 들어본 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 스트라토바리우스의 포에버도 유명하고
<Work^Seony> 이 노래도, 3초 들으면 아~ 할거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 태어날 때 노래네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한 10초 듣고 아! 했어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 한가지 웃긴 일화가,
<Work^Seony> 그 드라마 제목이 뭔지 기억은 안나는데,
<Work^Seony> 암튼 포에버가 엄청나게 인기를 끌어서, 아줌마들이 스트라토바리우스 앨범을 너도나도 삿는데,
<Work^Seony> 그곡 빼고 나머지는 다 메탈이니까, 전부 환불 신청했대
<Work^Seony> 그래서 스트라토바리우스가 한국을 싫어한다고... ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐
<Feren^IRCCloud> KBS에서 방영된 첫 사랑이라는 드라마네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갑자기 든 생각인데 형은 애플 뮤직 쓰면 안될 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 왜?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 애플 뮤직을 쓰면 iCloud Music Library가 자동으로 활성화 되는데 이게 갖고 있는 노래를 애플 서버에 올린 뒤 자기들 마음대로 태그를 바꾸거든요
<Work^Seony> 헐.. 노노노 절대 안돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 마이클 잭슨에 Beat It으로 침ㅇ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Beat It이 들어가는 앨범이 많잖아요? 그 중 하나로 치환됩니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 같은 이유로 아이튠즈 매치도 사용하시면 안될 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 드림씨어터 앨범 중에서, 20세기 현대 음악사를 통틀어 가장 위대한 앨범 중 하나라고 하는 앨범이 있는데,
<Work^Seony> 그 앨범은, 앨범 전체가 한 곡이야
<Work^Seony> 물론 한 곡을 쉽게 들을 수 있게 여러개로 쪼개놨지만,
<Work^Seony> 그 앨범을 들을 때는, 순서대로 듣는게 아주 중요하거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쭉 들어면 스토리 라인이 있는거네요
<Work^Seony> 어 스토리가 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한국 아티스트 중에 산이의 앨범도 그랬어요
<Work^Seony> 스토리에 맞게 곡마다 분위기가 달라
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 산이 노래 들으면 셔플을 끄고 재생 목록을 수정합니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 나중에 들어봐야겠어요 그런거 좋아하거든요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 요즘은 클래식한 메탈을 좋아해.  심포니 메탈 같은거
<Feren^IRCCloud> 심포니 메탈은 많이 들어봤어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갑자기 음악 얘기 하니 이어폰 사고 싶네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 내년에 자취해서 필요 없지만..
<Work^Seony> 서울?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> 추천해줄만한 심포니 메탈은, Rhapsody of Fire의 The Dark Tower of Abyss라는 곡
<Work^Seony> 이게 메탈 초보자가 듣기에 무난해보이네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고맙습ㄴ다 들어볼께요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 랩소디 하니깐 생각 났는데 Croatian Rhapsody - Maksim 이 노래도 좋습니다 피아노 노래인데 형 취향에 맞을진 모르겠네요
<Work^Seony> 지금 들어봐야겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이 노래도 마음에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내가 피아노 솔로를 엄청 좋아하는 편인데, 이건 내 취향은 아니다
<Work^Seony> 내가 메탈을 좋아하는 계기가, 어릴 때 피아노를 배웠다는 점이었거든...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아쉽습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그래서 피아노 솔로를 엄청 좋아하는데, 보통 조지윈스턴 같은 뮤지션 곡을 좋아하지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 조지 윈스틴 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 moon 이 노래가 젤 맘에 들더라구요
<Work^Seony> 조지윈스턴은 너 태어나기 전부터 좋아했었어 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 당연하지만, 조지윈스턴 앨범은 옛날에 나온 앨범들은 거의 다 연주할 줄 알았고,
<Work^Seony> 앨범도 다 있지
<Work^Seony> 옛날엔 그래도 디쎔버 앨범에 있는 캐논이 제일 좋았는데, 하도 많이 들어서 질리더라고.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도로 들으셨군요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지금 가장 맘에 드는건, 리누스 앤 루시
<Work^Seony> 들어보면, 진짜 스누피 만화 스러워
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가만 생각해보니 그렇네요 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 첨에 친구가 Variation 어쩌고.. (이름이 너무 길어서 기억이 안 나네요) 노래로 알게 됬거든요
<Work^Seony> 리누스랑 루시가 스누피 주인공 애들 이름인거 알지?
<Work^Seony> Linus는 남자, Lucy는 여자
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 알고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어려서부터 좋아했어요 그림체 때문에
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 오늘 심야 근무라 잠을 자야 하는데 잠이 안 오네요..
<Work^Seony> 그러면 근무 중에 잠 오려나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 근무 중에 잠 오면 어떻게든 뻐팅깁니다 ㅎㅎ 뛰어 다니든지 일거리를 찾든지..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 당연한거이긴 하지만 근무 시간에 자는건 절대로 싫더라고요
<Work^Seony> 스무살 때 맨날 채팅하면서 밤새던게 엊그제 같다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 제가 그러고 있습니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 따지고보면 스무살은 아니지만.. ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 내년에 서울 올라오면, 군대는 언제 가려고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔직히 엄청 넉넉히 보고 있어요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2~3년 뒤로 보고 있습니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> (사실 제가 아직 신검도 안 나와서요...)
<Work^Seony> 나이 먹고 가면 좀 짜증날텐데 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 3년 뒤여도 22살이라 괜찮습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 게다가 그동안 공부한 것들 머리 속에 있던 것들 전부 리셋되는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 그게 젤 걱정이에요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 어느정도 틀을 만들고 들어 가고 싶어요
<Work^Seony> 어차피 세월이 흘렀으니 전에 알던 지식은 사장되겠지만, 바뀐 것들을 따라잡는게 더 힘들어
<Work^Seony> 나 제대하고 나와서 처음 컴퓨터 살 때, 뭘 어떻게 조립해야하는지 몰라서 도움 받아서 조립했을 정도야 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하긴 2년이란 시간이 장난 아니게 크긴 하죠..
<Work^Seony> 어찌됐든 너의 결정이긴 한데, 그래도 경험자로서 얘기해주자면, 군대는 무조건 빨리 가는게 좋아
<Work^Seony> 안갈 수 있으면 안가는게 제일 좋고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 친군 살 때문에 (...) 4급인가 5급 받은게 은근 부럽더라고요 ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 참고로 나중에 사회생활 하게되면, 군대 안갔다온 건 후회될 거야
<Work^Seony> 남자들 몇 명씩 모이면 군대얘기 안할 수 없거든.  그때 낄 수도 없는데다 군대 안간게 마치 죄인 마냥 자괴감 들거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지는 군대에서 배우는게 많다고 꼭 가라 하시더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지가 본인 인생은 군댈 가기 전과 후로 구분할 수 있다고 하실 정도니..
<Work^Seony> 배우는게 없진 않지...
<Work^Seony> 정신적으로 좀 뭐랄까... 어른 만들어주는 거 같아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 소장님은 군대 가지 말라면서 맨날 뭘 먹이십니다 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도인가요? 궁금하긴 합니다
<Work^Seony> 겁나 힘들잖아... 근데 힘들다고 못하니까 버텨야지.  계속 버티다보면 스스로 발전하게 되는거고...
<Work^Seony> 뭐 대단한건 아니고...
<Work^Seony> 하루하루가 짜증나는 일들만 일어나는 곳에서 사니까 정신적으로 강해지는거지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런거군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래도 도움 많이 될 것 같아요
<Work^Seony> 우리나라 기업 문화가 군대에서 나온거라,
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 군대 나오면 사회생활 하는데 적응도 되고 그렇지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하지만 가고 싶진 않은게 군대네요ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 누구나 그렇지만 억압 되는걸 싫어하고 다른 누군가랑 장시간 같이 있는걸 싫어하는 성격이라..
<Work^Seony> 그런걸 이겨내게 되는거지 ㅋ
<Work^Seony> 사회생활 하려면, 억압도 견뎌내고 누군가랑 장시간 같이 있어야하거든
<Work^Seony> 사실 군대보다 더한데가 사회인데
<Work^Seony> 어차피 군대도 사람사는 곳이라 있을만해
<Work^Seony> 일부 몇몇이 좀 문제가 있어서 그렇지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 가게 되면 제 성격도 고쳐 오고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 올해 알바 하면서 성격이 좀 나아졌는데 직설적으로 말하는건 오히려 더 심해졌네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 음.. 유튜브만 유난히 느린데 당최 원인을 모르겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 요즘들어 저도 그래요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 직장에서 720p는 무난하게 스트리밍 가능했는데 지금 480 해야 쾌적하게 볼 수 있어요..
<Work^Seony> 난 그런 경우는 아니고,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 영상이든 처음 로딩하는데 시간이 너무 오래 걸리고,
<Work^Seony> 버퍼링 끝난 부분에 다가가면 또 그 다음 부분을 버퍼링해야하는데, 그게 너무 느려
<Work^Seony> HD고 SD고간에 나오는건 잘나오거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른 장치에서도 그런가요'
<Work^Seony> 테스트 해봐야겠다
<Work^Seony> 내 맥에서만 그러네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 프라이빗 모드에선 어떤가요?
<Work^Seony> 음... 좀 덜하긴한데 그래도 비슷하네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다른 웹 브라우저도 마찬가지죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ
<Work^Seony> 내 생각엔 웹브라우저들이 같은 플래시 플러그인을 쓰는거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> 이게 문제인거 같아
<Work^Seony> 아 html5 플레이어구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 얼마 전부터 플래시 싹 빼더라고요
<Work^Seony> 음... 대체 뭐가 문제인지 알 수가 없다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저장공간은 충분하시죠?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 당연하지.  충분한게 아니라 거의 비었어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 512 모델이였나요? ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치.  그래픽카드 달린거
<Feren^IRCCloud> D500이요?
<Work^Seony> 아니 지금은 사무실이니까 맥프로가 아니라 맥북이지
<Work^Seony> 집에서는 보통 컴퓨터를 끄고다녀서 별로 문제가 없어
<Work^Seony> 사무실은 거의 안끄거든
<Work^Seony> 맥OS가 의외로 안정성이 별로더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 사무실에서도 맥북인가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 저번에 모니터 6개 달린 환경에서 근무 하시는 줄 알았어요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 내가 얘기 안했었나... 사무실에서 새로 한 대 사줬어
<Work^Seony> 모니터 6개 달린 워크스테이션은 옆에서 따로 돌아가고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 그거 외부용으로 사용하는 줄 알았어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 지금 내 책상에서 쓰는건 맥북프로 15인치에 모니터 2대 달아서 쓰고있고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 스펙이 어떻길래 1000만원이 넘나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 쿼드로 두대인건 봤고..
<Work^Seony> 쿼드로 K 시리즈 그래픽카드만 해도 이미 개당 150만원이 넘어
<Work^Seony> 2장 박았으니 그래픽카드만 300만원
<Feren^IRCCloud> CPU는 E5일 것 같고..
<Work^Seony> 여기에 SAS라고 하는 스카시 카드에 스카시 하드 달고, 고용량 ssd에 램 64기가
<Feren^IRCCloud> E5가 대략 300 선 아니였나요?
<Work^Seony> 씨퓨는 당연히 제온 e5
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아.. 스토리지도 꽤 비쌀 것 같네요..
<Work^Seony> 그리고 1G 이더넷 뿐만 아니라 10G SFP
<Feren^IRCCloud> RAM은 거다 ECC일꺼고
<Work^Seony> SFP도 2개 달려있고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 장난 아니군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데 엄청 불편해 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> sfp 있어봐야 쓸 일도 없고
<Work^Seony> 쿼드로 두장 박아봐야 리눅스에서 성능 구리고
<Work^Seony> 일단 X윈도우에서 세팅이 쉽지않아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런것 같더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 메인보드는 아무리 서버등급이라고 해도, usb가 2.0인데다 사운드칩셋도 없어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사운드 칩셋 없는건 좀 끔찍하네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 하긴 그걸로 노래 들을껀 아니니..
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 그리고 내가 전에 얘기했나 모르겠는데, 모니터를 좌우로 넓게 쓰면 몸에 무리가 많이 가
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵 그것 때문에 하나 세우셨죠
<Work^Seony> 그래서 눈앞에 두고 메인컴으로 쓰기는 불편해.  뭐 이런저런 이유로 울 부서장한테 놋북 한대 사달라고 해서 맥북 제일 좋은걸로 샀지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저는 24인치 모니터 두 개가 적당한 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 굳이 하나 늘린다면 옆에 피봇으로 하나 정도?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 맥북에 모니터 두개면 HDMI 하나 DP 하나인가요?
<Work^Seony> 나란히 둘거면 24인치 정도가 적당한거 같더라고
<Work^Seony> ㅇㅇ 글치
<Work^Seony> 30인치 모니터를 메인으로 쓰는데, 이게 DP 밖에 안돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭔가 무리 갈 것 같습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 참 혹시 델 모니터 써보셨어요?
<Work^Seony> 그리고 24인치 델 하나 더 있는데, 그건 피벗이 되는거라 세워서 쓰고있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 쓰고 계시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 30이면.. 엄청 크네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 27도 큰데 30이면 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엄청커.  사실 30인치 급이면 한대만 써도 편해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 큰 모니터랑 작은 모니터 두 대 어느게 생산성이 더 좋을려나요?
<Work^Seony> 지금 해상도 보니까 2560x1600이라고 나오네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 후자로 생각했는데 실제로 큰 모니터 쓰는 사람들 얘기 들어보면 큰거 하나가 오히려 좋다더라고요
<Work^Seony> 반 쪼개도 1280이니까,
<Work^Seony> 화면에 1280짜리 웹브라우저를 두개를 띄울 수 있는 거지
<Work^Seony> 모니터가 아주 크면 하나가 낫고,
<Work^Seony> 어중간하면 두개
<Feren^IRCCloud> 24인치 두 대에 각 모니터에 반으로 스플릿 하는 것도 괜찮겠다라고 생각 했는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그럴빠엔 큰 거 사서 tmux로 스플릿 하면 되네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 27인치 이상급에서 둘로 나뉘어지는건 차원이 달라
<Work^Seony> 그러니까 1280이라는 가로 해상도는, 어떤 웹사이트든 컨텐츠를 풀로 볼 수 있는 사이즈거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오 그렇네요
<Work^Seony> 그래서 큰 모니터라면 한 대를 쓰도 괜찮다는 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제가 지금 쓰고 있는 모니터가 21.5 인치인데 종종 브라우저랑 터미널이랑 반띵해서 쓸 때가 있는데 브라우저에서 가로로 한번에 안 보여서 불편 했었는데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런 장점이 있넹ㅅ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아직까지 눈이 초롱초롱 하니 자긴 글렀네요 ㅠ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 비오는 아침.
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_i7> 알로하
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 최근 며칠 잠의 중요성을 깨닫고 오늘도 밤 샜습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오타 때문에 말이 이상하네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 깨닫고 -> 깨닫고도
<razGon_i7> ㅎㅎㅎ 그렇군
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<oming> 안녕하세욧
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 오랜만에 뵙습니다~ ㅎㅎ
<lexlove> 안녕하세요.^^
<autowiz> 어제 출장길은 편안하셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-09-30
<lexlove> 출장지가 집근처라서 퇴근했다가 출근하는 마음으로 복귀했지요.ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 출장갈때는 보통 렉스님 승용차 가지고 가시는건가요?
<lexlove> 네
<autowiz> 운전 조심 하셔요~ ^^
<razGon_i7> 대단한 성태
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵?
<razGon_i7> ì²´ë ¥
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ 체력 별롭니다
<autowiz> 대단한 상태
<autowiz> The Great Status. : )
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맛점하세요~
<razGon_i7> 맛점요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아침부터 지금까지 먹은게 없는데도 전혀 배고픔을 못 느끼네요;;
<Feren^IRCCloud> 살이 빠질려는건지.. 갑자기 이러니 괜히 걱정됩니다.
<autowiz> 괜찮아 몇시간 아님 몇일 있으면 다시 배 고플꺼야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저녁쯤 배고프겠죠 아마도 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 아마도 나도 가끔 배 안고플때 있어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그런가요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 난생 첨이라서 이런 경우는 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 후 살떨림.....
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> Seony: 안녕하세요? 퇴근하셨나요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> :q
<Feren^IRCCloud> 헐 죄송합니다
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<Feren^Server> Work^Seony: 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 근무 중?
<Feren^Server> 넵. 근무 중입니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 팔기로 했어
<Feren^Server> 왜요?
<Work^Seony> 집에서 별로 켜보지도 않고, 켜봐야 그냥 음악감상 웹서핑 말고는 특별히 쓰는데가 없어
<Feren^Server> 그럼 맥북 그대로 사용하시는건가요?
<Work^Seony> 그래야지
<Work^Seony> 아무래도 직장에서 사준거니까 쓰는데 부담이 없는데,
<Feren^Server> 저라면 아쉬워서 못 팔 것 같아요...
<Work^Seony> 집에서 쓰는 내 맥프로는 내꺼다 보니까 쓸데마다 신경이 쓰이기도 하고
<Work^Seony> 아쉽긴 한데, 그나마 돈을 더 받으려면 빨리 팔아야지
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 새거 나올 때도 지났는데 아직 안나오니깐
<Feren^Server> 단종 설 때문인 것도 있으시군요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 글치
<Work^Seony> 그리고, 좀 손해보고 팔아도, 그 돈이면 더 좋은거 살 수 있어 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Server> (솔직히 아이맥, 맥 프로 고민 중이였는데 이거 땜에 심히 고민이였습니다)
<Work^Seony> 뭐 어차피 안살거지만..
<Feren^Server> 맥북에 모니터 2개 달면 무리 안 가나요?
<Feren^Server> 전 무리가 갈 것 같아서 못 쓰겠더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금 사무실에서 그렇게 쓰고있는데 괜찮아
<Work^Seony> 근데 그래픽이 내장이면 좀 무리가 있지
<Feren^Server> GT650M인가 그거입니다 전
<Work^Seony> 내 예전 맥북은 힘들어했꺼든
<Work^Seony> 그게 아마 2013년도 모델이었떤거 같은데,
<Work^Seony> i7 달려있는 거였는데, 암튼 모니터 2개 꼽으면 팬이 엄청 돌았어
<Work^Seony> 근데 지금 모델은 안그러네
<Feren^Server> 겉으로 듣기엔 거의 차이가 없을 정도인가요? ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Server> 하긴 저 처음 맥 살 땐 팬 돌면 괜히 걱정하고 그랬어요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 그게, 내가 맥프로를 샀어도 제대로 활용을 못했던 주 이유이기도 해
<Work^Seony> 괜히 무리 갈까봐 못쓰는거...
<Feren^Server> 사실 전 아이맥 사도 그럴 것 같아요;;
<Feren^Server> 돈이 거의 4백이라..
<Work^Seony> 아이맥이 400이나 해?
<Feren^Server> 넵
<Work^Seony> 헐 장난 아니구나
<Feren^Server> 스토리지 빼고 다 업그레이드 하면 그 정도 입니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^Server> 내년에 아이맥 사는거 때문에 UPS로 들일려고 하고 있어요
<Feren^Server> 괜히 정전 나서 꺼지면 진짜 아이맥에게도 저에게도 충격이 엄청 날 것 같아요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ups야 뭐 얼마 안하니깐 괜찮은데, 아이맥은 환율 뻥튀기가 좀 그렇네
<Feren^Server> 그게 교육 할인 받은 가격이 저렇습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 별도로 커스터마이징 안하고 그냥 홈피에 나온 모델이지?
<Feren^Server> 넵
<Work^Seony> 미쿡에서는 2,299라고 나오는데
<Work^Seony> 같은 모델 맞아?
<Work^Seony> 아 다 업글했꾸나... 그럼 커스터마이징 한거네
<Feren^Server> 아..
<Feren^Server> 제가 또 이해력이..
<Work^Seony> 스토리지 빼고 다 업글해도 3,399네
<Feren^Server> 근데 여긴 교육 할인 안 받고도 3,399 달러네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^Server> 넵넵 맞아요
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 교육할인은 그냥 세금 빼준다는 정도로 이해하지
<Feren^Server> 한국은 14%인가 그랬는걸로 기억해요
<Work^Seony> 여기는 퍼센테이지는 아니고 아마 금액이 정해져있을 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아하 그렇군요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥이랑 아이패드에 한해 적용이였는걸로 기억합니다
<Feren^Server> 뭐 여튼 아이맥 리뉴얼이 안된다는 말도 있어서 괜히 걱정이네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나도 한국에 살 때는 컴퓨터 가격이 비싸서 집에 한 대 밖에 없었는데, 여기 살면서 워낙 싸서 7-8대까지 가져보니까 이제는 좀 해탈하게 됐어 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^Server> 부럽습니다 ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 지금은, 집에서는 그냥 서버 하나랑 성능 좋은 노트북 하나에 디스플레이만 있으면 딱 좋은거 같아
<Work^Seony> 게임이야 어차피 콘솔로 하니까 컴퓨터 업글할 필요도 없고
<Work^Seony> 맥프로는 좀 뭐랄까... 내 나름대로의 어떤 성공의 상징이었는데,
<Work^Seony> 막상 사고 시간이 지나니까 후회되더라고 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 웹서핑하려고 이런 걸 샀나 하는... ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그러면 차라리 파는게 났죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 더 웃기는건,
<Work^Seony> 맥프로 성능이 또 게임하기에는 별로라는 거야
<Work^Seony> 맥프로에 달린 그래픽카드가 게임용이 아니라 영상처리용이라, 게임 쪽에는 성능이 별로 안좋대
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵 그렇죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 영상 처리치곤 또 좀 아쉬운 녀석 아니였나요?
<Work^Seony> 그쪽은 안해봐서 모르겠어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 벤치마크에서 그런 얘길 본 것 같아요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저도 맥 프로 엄청 살려고 고민 했었는데 아직 저에겐 과분해서 포기했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 애플제품 구입해서 후회했던 물건이 딱 2개 있는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 아이맥도 저에겐 과분하지만..
<Work^Seony> 그게 썬더볼트 디스플레이랑 맥프로야 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 매직 마우스를 뺴시면 안되죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 근데 맥 프로는 그 정도인가요?
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 가격에 비해 성능 때문에
<Work^Seony> 업글도 안되고
<Work^Seony> 근데 아이맥은 왜 사려고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 데스크톱 PC가 필요해서 원랜 조립으로 알아 보고 있었거든요
<Work^Seony> 데탑이 필요하단 얘기는 뭔가 고성능이 필요하단 얘기야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 조립 가면 Ubuntu Native로 쓸려고 했는데 얼마 전에 여기 주유소 컴퓨터에 깔아 사용 해봤는데 많이 불편하더라고요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> Windows를 쓰는데도 이래저래 적응이 안되고;; 그래서 맘 편하게 맥으로 알아보면서 그렇게 되었어요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 고성능이 필요한 것도 있었지만 (사실 아이맥이 가격에 비해서 성능이 별로긴 하지만)
<Work^Seony> 한국에서는 우분투로만 쓰기에는 불편하지
<Work^Seony> 여기서는 괜찮은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북을 계속 사용하고 있으니 데스크톱에 비해서 불편한 점들이 생겨서 좀 그렇더라고요
<Work^Seony> 어떤 점이 불편햇는데?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 이유 중 하나가 전 노래를 항상 달고 사는데 iTunes는 우분투에서 안되고 Wine으로는 Apple Music 활성화가 안되더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 노트북이 불편했던건 어쩔 수 없는 문제이긴 하지만 소음이 쉽게 발생하고 성능상으로 조금씩 답답한게 종종 느껴지더라고요
<Work^Seony> 근데 그건 맥북에서도 가능한거잖아
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤거요?
<Work^Seony> 아이튠즈
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 하지만 그렇다고 노래 듣기 위해서 데스크톱, 맥북 같이 돌리는건 진짜 아닌 것 같아서요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 아니 그러니까 내 말은, 지금 이미 맥북이 있는데 그걸로 아이튠즈 돌리면 되지않냐는 얘기지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵넵
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맥북에선 아이튠즈 매일 매일 돌리고 있죠
<Work^Seony> 근데 왜 데스크탑이 필요한 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 소음 문제랑 성능상으로 답답함을 느껴서요
<Work^Seony> 아 성능 문제
<Feren^IRCCloud> 열이 나기 시작하면 확실히 성능 떨어지는 것도 눈에 보이고..
<Work^Seony> 그건 그냥 느낌일거고,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 성능 문제하면서 아이맥 고려 하는 것도 어찌보면 웃긴 일기긴 하지만요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 일반적인 반도체는 적당한 열이 있어야 제대로 작동해
<Work^Seony> 성능문제는 좀 아쉬울만하지.... 나도 그래서 맥프로를 산거니깐
<Work^Seony> 고성능 데탑을 사면 그걸로 어떤 작업을 하고싶은 거야?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 딱히 어떤 작업을 보고 있는건 아닌데 당장 뭐 하나 빌드 돌려도 엄청나게 느리더라고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 맥북에 달린 씨퓨가 어떤 거지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 자세한 제품 이름은 기억이 안 나고 Apple이 안내하는 스펙으로는
<Feren^IRCCloud> 2.6GHz Intel Core i7 입니다 아이비브릿지 모델
<Work^Seony> 그럼 아이맥 사도 어차피 씨퓨 레벨은 고만고만하지 않아?
<Work^Seony> 소프트웨어 빌드처럼 씨퓨 의존적인 작업은 말그대로 씨퓨를 겁나 좋은거 써야 빨라지는데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그래서 라즈곤 형은 아시겠지만 무한 루프를 뺑뺑 돌고 있습니다;;
<Work^Seony> 내가 맥프로 제일 싼거랑 비싼거 둘 다 써봐서 알거든
<Work^Seony> 체감차이 많이 나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어려서 그런건지 약간의 겉멋도 반영된 것 같고요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 제온 쿼드코어랑 옥타코어랑 가격차이가 어마어마하게 나긴 하는데, 가격차이 뿐만 아니라 성능차이도 많이 났어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 고민 중이요 어떻게 할지
<Work^Seony> 진짜 성능 좋은 컴퓨터가 사고싶으면, 차라리 진짜 서버를 사는건 어때
<Feren^IRCCloud> 친구가 차라리 조립 아니면 AWS 같은걸로 필요할 때마다 빌드 돌리면 생각보다 안 비싸고 엄청 쾌적하다고 그건 어떠냐고 묻길래 그것도 고민 중이에요
<Work^Seony> 랙서버 생각보다 많이 안비싸
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 제 생각의 출발은 그거였습니다 아직도 고민 중이고 있어요
<Work^Seony> 대신 소음이 좀 커 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, 아예 전문 제조업체에서 나오는 서버요?
<Work^Seony> 안에 들은 팬이 고성능팬이라 그렇거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 어쩔 수 없죠
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하지만 그만한 성능은 제공하니깐 그건 이해합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 대신 폼은 안나지 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 랙 서버 꽤 좋아해요..
<Work^Seony> 랙서버 생각보다 많이 안비싸
<Work^Seony> 일단 두가지로 압축할 수 있겠네
<Work^Seony> 고성능 = 조립
<Work^Seony> 성능은 약간 포기하고 디자인 추가 = 아이맥
<Work^Seony> 근데 내가 맥만 쓰다가 예전에 데탑 조립해서 잠시 썼었거든.  느낌이 좀 뭐랄까... 대충만든 컴퓨터 쓰는 느낌이었어 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다 좋은데 macOS가 엄청 아쉽네요..
<Work^Seony> 나름 제온 씨퓨 박았는데
<Work^Seony> 아직 맥 2대 써본적 없지?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 넵
<Work^Seony> 의외로 겁나 불편해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어떤 점에서요?
<Work^Seony> 너도 알겠지만, 애플 기기들은 유저랑 착 달라붙는 경향이 있잖아
<Work^Seony> 맥북도, 거기 들은 음악 사진 등등의 데이터들이 유기적으로 연결되어있어서 달라붙는데,
<Work^Seony> 맥이 여러대가 되어버리면, 자료에 일관성이 없어지게 되는 거야.  무슨 말이냐면,
<Work^Seony> 나 같은 경우는 사진을 맥에서 관리하거든
<Work^Seony> 근데 예전에 맥북이랑 아이맥 둘 다 쓸 때,
<Work^Seony> 아무 생각없이 사진을 그때그때 연결하는 맥에다 넣어서 관리를 하니까,
<Work^Seony> 어떤 사진은 아이맥에, 어떤 사진은 맥북에 보관되는 거야
<Work^Seony> 아이튠즈 음악도 그렇고
<Work^Seony> 이게 되게 불편하더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그런점이 있네요
<Work^Seony> 게다가 또 데본씽크도 사용하는 중인데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이번 시에라 업데이트를 통해서 어느정돈 괜찮아지겠지만
<Work^Seony> 데본씽크 같은 경우도, 데이터가 여기저기 흩어져서 좀 많이 불편했어
<Work^Seony> 애초에 서버랑 놋북처럼 사용 용도가 나뉘는건 차라리 괜찮은데,
<Feren^IRCCloud> Dropbox 연동 같은거 있었는걸로 기억 하는데 안 하셨나 보네요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 데본씽크 쓸라 했는데 Code Syntax가 별로여서 그냥 안 샀어요
<Work^Seony> 개인용 컴퓨터라는 용도 차원에서 같은 일을 하고 같은 자료를 보관하는 컴퓨터들이 여러대면 불편해져
<Work^Seony> 드랍박스 연동이야 아는데, 문제는 용량 떄문에 그렇지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아맞네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 유료 서비스 가입하긴 뭔가 좀 아깝고
<Work^Seony> vmware의 경우도, 내가 가진 윈도우 라이센스는 하나 뿐인데 나는 이걸 내 모든 맥에서 돌리고 싶거든
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그런 자료의 일관성 문제 때문에, 막상 써보니까 불편하다는걸 알게됐어
<Feren^IRCCloud> VMware 하니깐 생각 났는데 사실 제가 지금 맥을 보는 이유는 macOS 때문인데
<Work^Seony> 이런거 한 번 생각해봐.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 이게 Windows + Linux를 완벽하게 같은 환경해서 올리고 있으면 괜찮은 문제거든요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그래서 VMware ESXi를 이용하면 그런식으로 구성할 수다는 말을 듣고 알아 봤는데 그건 아니더라고요
<Work^Seony> 니가 집에서 아이맥으로 작업하고 있는데 중간에 어떤 음악을 하나 받아서 듣고있어.  그러다 외부에 외출해서 작업할 일이 있어서 맥북 들고 나갔는데, 거긴 그 음악이 없는 거야
<Work^Seony> 걍 예를 든 거라, 음악 같은 경우야 스트리밍으로 해결 가능하다 치지만,
<Work^Seony> 일반적인 자료의 경우는 곤란하지...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 그렇죠...
<Work^Seony> 뭐, 걍 내 경험을 얘기해주는 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 참고하겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 근데, 아이맥 최상급보다 맥프로 제일 낮은 모델이 더 쌀걸
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 맞아요 둘 다 비교 했는데 맥 프로가 더 저렴해요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다만 모니터 같은거 추가로 구입하는거 잡으면 장난 아니더라고요
<Work^Seony> 성능만 생각할거면 원격데스크탑 쓰면 되고,
<Work^Seony> 아예 그걸 메인으로 쓰려면, 맥북에 꽂아쓰는 모니터를 물려줘야지 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 엄청 고민입니다
<Work^Seony> 맥프로에 hdmi 포트가 하나 뿐이라...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 갑자기 엑스박스가 사고 싶다는 생각 하나 때문에 아이맥도 다시 고민 하기 시작했고..ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 엑스박스 지금 엄청 후려치는거 같던데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 전 사도 내년 초니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 그것도 이제 얼마 안 남았네요;;
<Work^Seony> 아 뭐 그러면 지금 고민할 필요는 없네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네 그런데도 자꾸 고민하게 됩니다 ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그나저나 Windows Azure에 간단한 테스트 서버를 구축했는데 성능은 좋은건 아니지만 정말 맘에 드네요 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 스토리지가 거의 2TB 급이라서 소스를 이것 저것 받고 지울 생각을 안 해도 되니 정말 맘에 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 윈도우쪽은 아예 관심이 없어서 잘 모르겠네 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 우분투입니다..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그냥 이름만 Windows Azure에요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 아 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Amazon Web Service 같은거라 보시면 됩니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 서버가 있으면 뭔가 심리적으로 안정을 갖게 되네요;;
<Work^Seony> 아... 대충 이해 가네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 마치 인공 위성 하나 갖고 있는 기분이랄까요..ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 글치.  집에다 서버 두면 더 안정을 갖게 되지 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 난 맥미니를 서버로 쓰거든
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내년에 NAS격으로 하나 둘려고요
<Work^Seony> 맥미니에 외장하드 물려서 백업으로도 쓰고 이것저것 다 써
<Work^Seony> 나도 나스 사볼려고 한참 봤는데, 너무 비싼데 성능은 구려
<Feren^IRCCloud> 맞아요, 그래서 전 그냥 조립 할려고요
<Work^Seony> 보관할 데이터도 그렇게 많지도 않고해서 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 어차피 전 나스는 거의 백업 용도랑 CCTV 영상 저장용일듯 합니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나스가 생각보다 많이 비싸
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하루종일 코피가 나네요.. 병원울 가야 하나..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 하드 없는데 못 해도 30이더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 특히 이더넷 2개 달리면 가격이 장난 아니게 올라가지
<Work^Seony> 하루종일 코피나면 병원 가봐야되는건데
<Work^Seony> 지금 생각해보면 그때 너무 어이없이 무조건 본딩만 생각해서 이더넷 2개 달린걸 찾았떤거 같아
<Work^Seony> 사실 본딩해봐야 스위치까지 전부 다 본딩 안되면 아무 의미 없는건데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 네트워크는 잘 몰라서 모르겠습니다 ㅠㅡㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 네트워크를 공부 해볼까 하거든요.
<Work^Seony> 쉽게 얘기하자면,
<Work^Seony> 랜카드 2장에 랜선 2개 연결해서 2배의 속도를 내겠다는 거야
<Feren^IRCCloud> 한편으로 보면 셀룰러 데이터랑 WiFi 데이터를 같이 써서 속도를 내겠다는것도 비슷한 원리네요?
<Work^Seony> 근데 그게 되려면, 그 케이블을 꽂는 스위치 역시 같은 기능을 지원해야돼
<Feren^IRCCloud> KT가 작년?쯤부터 엄청 밀고 있거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 기가 LTE라고 엄청 밀던데 실제론 안정성이 떨어져서 별로더라고요..
<Work^Seony> 그건 내가 한국에 안살아서 잘 모르겠는데, 본딩은 아주 오래된 기술이야
<Work^Seony> 대부분의 전산실에서는 2배의 성능을 내는 모드보다는, 하나가 죽으면 다른 하나가 대체하는 모드로 쓰고있지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 저희 주유소가 그렇더라고요.
<Work^Seony> 모드가 여러가지 있는데, 일단 리눅스 등의 일반적인 OS에서는 다 지원해
<Feren^IRCCloud> 얼마 전에 옆에 건물 공사 하는 분들이 잘못 쳐서 저희 주유소 KT 랜선을 끊었더니 자동으로 LG로 넘어가더라고요.
<Work^Seony> RAID 같다고 생각하면 되겠네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 비슷한 원리네요?
<Work^Seony> 글치 아이디어는 비슷해
<Work^Seony> OS상에서 설정하는 것도 쉽고
<Work^Seony> 근데, 네트워크 스위치에서 그 기능을 지원해야 제대로 쓸 수 있어
<Work^Seony> 걍 단순히 랜선 두개 꼽는다고 스위치가 알아서 패킷을 양쪽으로 보내주진 않아
<Feren^Server> 지원하는 장비가 필요하네요.
<Work^Seony> 비싼건 아니고, 그냥 스위치 중에서 약간 더 비싼 정도
<Work^Seony> 요즘 5포트 기가빗 스위치가 한 3-4만원 하지않나
<Feren^Server> 스위치 같은 네트워크 장비 사면 네트워크 공부에 도움이 될려나요?
<Work^Seony> 거기서 한 1-2만원 더 보태는 정도
<Feren^Server> 네. 저렴한건 그 정도 하더라고요.
<Feren^Server> 큰 차이 없네요.
<Work^Seony> 스위치는 네트워크 공부하는 것엔 별로 도움 안되고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 컴퓨터가 여러 대 있거나, 아니면 vmware로 공부해야지
<Work^Seony> 근데 vmware 같은 가상머신으로 네트워크 공부하면 더 해깔려
<Work^Seony> 가상머신 네트워크 설정이 워낙 해깔리니깐
<Feren^Server> 아하 그렇군요
<Work^Seony> 네트워크를 잘 알면 안해깔리는데,
<Work^Seony> 기초가 없는 상태에서 그거 설정하려면 더 해깔리지
<Work^Seony> 네트워크도 아주 복잡하고 어려운 분야라서,
<Work^Seony> 그냥 기본만 공부하려는 정도라면,
<Work^Seony> 서브넷 마스크 정도만 알면 될 거야
<Feren^Server> 네. 깊숙하게 공부할 의돈 아니에요.
<Work^Seony> 네트워크 프로그래밍을 하려면 tcp/ip 레이어 같은 정도까지 공부해야하고
<Work^Seony> CCNA 자격증 공부할 때 맨앞 기초 단원 정도?
<Feren^Server> 옷 그렇군요 ㅎㅎ 참고하겠습니다
<Feren^Server> 요즘 이것저것 공부하는데 재밀 들려서요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 그때가 제일 재밌을 떄지.  나도 19살에서 21살 사이에 리눅스 쓸 때가 제일 재밌었으니
<Feren^IRCCloud> 사실 고등학교 때 몇 가지 일을 겪으면서 아무 것도 안 하고 지냈어요. 정신적으로 충격이 컸었거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그게 이제 회복이 되면서 다시 공부 하고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 전 처음 리눅스 쓴게 아버지 회사 동료가 한 날 술에 한참 취해선 앞으론 솔라리스가 대세가 될꺼란 말씀에 ..
<Work^Seony> 회사 동료가 컴퓨터 하시는 분인갑네
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오픈 솔라리스 CD를 신청 해서 받고, 레드햇 9을 깔고 하다 보니 이렇게 되었네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 근데 지금은 솔라리스는 지는 태양인데 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아닙니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 지금 생각하면 어디서 알았을까 싶긴 한데 전혀 관계가 없어요
<Work^Seony> 오픈솔라리스 프로젝트가 한창 잘나갈 때는, 진짜 나도 솔라리스가 대세가 될 거라고 믿었어
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아버지 회사는 수질처리사업소거든요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 정도로 잘 나갔었나요? 전 한참 어릴 때라 암 것도 몰랐던지라..ㅎ
<Work^Seony> 잘나갔다기보단,
<Work^Seony> 썬마이크로시스템즈에서 오픈소스 쪽으로 굉장한 열의를 보였지
<Work^Seony> 오픈솔라리스 프로젝트가 어떻게 나온건지는 알고있어?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아뇨 모릅니다
<Work^Seony> 대충 설명하자면 데비안 창시자인 이안 머독 영입하고, 솔라리스 코드 전부 오픈해서 데비안 데스크탑처럼 만든게 오픈솔라리스였어.
<Work^Seony> 썬마이크로시스템즈가 개발자랑 여럿 컴쟁이들 포섭하려고, 개발자들이 데탑으로 써도 무리가 없을만한 리눅스처럼 생긴 운영체제를 만든게 오픈솔라리스였지
<Work^Seony> 겉모습은 진짜 데비안 같았어..  쓰기도 편했고, 패키지 관리자 같은 것도 있고, zfs 타임슬라이더라고 해서 백업 복원을 자유자재로 할 수 있는 툴도 있었고
<Work^Seony> 근데 오라클이 썬 인수하면서 전부 없어졌지
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오호 그랬었군요..
<Work^Seony> 오라클은 악마의 기업이거든 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 장난 아니죠 ㅋㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 에전에 회사 내부 조직도 패러디에서 오라클은 Legal 팀이 제일 큰 걸로 패러디 되었고 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 자기 고객도 소송하는 회사라니 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 특이하죠 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그리됐어.. 나도 그때는 솔라리스 공부하려고 책도 사고 그랫는데,
<Work^Seony> 오라클이 전부 없애버리면서 드는 생각이, 솔라리스는 앞으로 쓰는 사람들만 쓰겠구나 했지
<Work^Seony> 그러다가 오픈스택 인기 끄니까, 이제는 리눅스 아닌 유닉스들은 더 인기가 없어졌지
<Work^Seony> 사실 솔라리스에 내장된 컨테이너 기술도 상당히 매력적이긴 한데...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 솔라리스는 관심이 없어서 잘 모르겠습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 처음 우분투 쓸 때 생각하면 제가 이렇게 CUI 환경을 좋아하게 될 줄은 몰랐네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 솔라리스는 관심없어도 zfs는 관심있을거 아냐
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아, zfs 그건 엄청 관심 있죠..
<Work^Seony> zfs가 솔라리스 파일시스템인데
<Feren^IRCCloud> macOS에 ZFS 포팅 된게 괜찮은게 있었는데 한글이 안되길래 포기했습니다;;
<Work^Seony> 썬마이크로시스템즈에서 솔라리스 오픈시켰을 때 가장 화두가 zfs였는데...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쵸 zfs는 확실히..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 여튼 고민이 형 덕분에 조금 줄었네요 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 다음 주에 6-Core, 64, 1TB, D700 Mac Pro랑 iMac 5K 풀옵이 있는 집으로 가 구경할 예정이였는데 보류해도 괜찮을 것 같단 생각이 듭니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 정말 즐거운 고민인데 꽤 스트레스 받았거든요.. 카비레이크가 애매하게 나와서 자칫하면 리뉴얼이 안될 수도 있겠다라는 생각이 들면서..
<Work^Seony> 내 맥프로는 8코어인데, 확실히 컴파일 성능은 좋아
<Work^Seony> 참고로, 아이맥 사도 성능 면에서는 그렇게 만족스럽지 않을 수도 있어.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그렇죠..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 이젠 하도 고민에 지쳐서 나름 합리화를 해보고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 무튼 천천히 생각해볼래요 ㅎㅎ 당장 내일 병원 갈 걱정 해야 하는 마당에 다른 걱정이나 하고 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎ 그래
<Feren^IRCCloud> 내일 아니 오늘은 운전 연습도 해야 하고 피곤할 것 같아서 병원은 내일(일요일) 가야 겠어요
<Work^Seony> 면허 따려고 준비 중이구나
<Feren^IRCCloud> 네. 저번에 한번도 차 몰아 본 적 없이 시험 치러 갔다가 다른 것도 아니고 과속으로 실격 당하고 아빠한테 놀림 받으며 연습 중입니다 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 주유소 바로 앞 도로가 사고가 빈번한 곳인데 사고 나는거 보니 겁나서 차 못 몰겠더라고요..ㅠㅠ
<Work^Seony> 한국은 운전하기가 쉽지않은 나라지
<Work^Seony> 나도 한국에서 운전하라면 이제는 못할 거 같더라고
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아 정말요?
<Work^Seony> 험하잖아
<Work^Seony> 사람들도 난폭하고 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그건 그래요 전 뒤에 주행연습 스티커 있는데도 엄청 난폭하더라고요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 뭐 여튼 사고만 안 나고 조심히 운전하면 되니깐요 ㅎㅎ
<razGon_i7> 안녕하세요?
<Feren^IRCCloud> razGon_i7: 안녕하세요.
<razGon_i7> 모닝.ㅋ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 확실히 별의 별 손님이 다 있네요
<Feren^IRCCloud> 참 다양한 진상들을 만났다고 생각 했는데 안녕히 가세요라는 말에
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕 못 한다고 답하는 사람은 처음이네요 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-01
<cannotconnect> 우분투 업데이트가 안되네요. kr이 아닌 다른 쪽으로 바꾸는 방법을 알고 싶습니다.
<cannotconnect> 다음으로 바꾸는 방법은 시도해봤는데.. 아예 모듈을 못 찾는다고 나오네요.
<cannotconnect> 다른 국가로 바꾸는 방법이 있을까요?
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 업데이트하는데 모듈 못찾는다는 메시지는 처음 들어보네요
<Work^Seony> 그냥 주소만 맞게 바꾸고나서  apt-get update 하고나면 적용되는데요...
<autowiz> 텍스트 모드 이신가요? GUI 모드 이신가요?
<autowiz> http://blog.naver.com/autowiz/220613478998
<autowiz> 광고는 아닌데 이 블로그에 비슷한 내용의 글이 있습니다 ㅎㅎ 도움이 되시지 않을까 생각합니다.
<autowiz> 요리하다가 손가락 을 좀 다쳤네요 ㅠㅠ 파이핑하는게 살짜기 불편합니다 ㅠㅠ
<cannotconnect> 텍스트 모드로 시도 중인데요.
<cannotconnect> 하필 오늘 카이스트서버 전원이 나갔다는 것 같네요. 하필 ㅜㅜ
<autowiz> 북한의 소행이라고 뉴스 나오는건 아닌가 모르겠네요 ... ㅋㅋ
<cannotconnect> ftp.daum.net으로 바꾸고 apt-get update까지 해야 하는군요.
<cannotconnect> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 안녕하세요?
<ipeter_denver> 쉘스크립팅에서 자꾸 에러가 나는데 봐주실 수 있나요?
<ipeter_denver> case문이고, 배열에다 파일명을 담는 구문입니다.
<ipeter_denver> case "$extension" in
<ipeter_denver> .bam)
<ipeter_denver> $bamArray+=($filename)
<ipeter_denver> ;;
<ipeter_denver> 이런데, 배열에다 넣어주는 구문에서 신택스 에러 난다고 하네요.
<ipeter_denver> 혹시 뭐가 문제인지 잡히시는 분 계신지요?
<ipeter_denver> $bamArray+=($filename)
<ipeter_denver> 여기에서 문제이네요.
<ipeter_denver> 아 찾았습니다.
<ipeter_denver> 감사합니다.
<ipeter_denver> 배열에서는 다시 가져다 쓸때 $를 안붙이네요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Feren^IRCCloud> https://developer.apple.com/library/content/releasenotes/General/APIDiffsMacOS10_12/Objective-C/Kernel.html
<autowiz> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 블더님 안녕하세요~
#ubuntu-ko 2016-10-02
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요~~~
<lisera> 안녕하세요!
<lisera> 질문드릴게있습니다. 리눅스로 운영체제를 바꾼지 4일정도 됬는데 IE때문에 자꾸 애를 먹게되서요 ㅠㅠ playonlinux라는 앱으로 ie를 설치했는데 실행후에 자꾸 에러가 뜨고 잘 작동되지 않아서 도움을 좀 얻고자 왔습니다. 다들 보통 ie는 어떻게 실행시키시나요...
<PotatoGim> 말씀하신 것과 유사한 방법으로 실행하는 것이 일반적입니다. 어떤 오류가 발생하는가에 대한 정보가 좀 더 있다면 도움이 될 수 있을 것 갈습니다~
<lisera_> iexplore.exe은 심각한 문제에 직면해서 종료를 필요로 합니다.
<lisera_> 이런문구가뜨면서자꾸종료됩니다..ㅜㅡㅜ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<Guest27687> USB에있는 공인인증서가 안뜰때는 어떻게 해결해야할까요??ㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> Guest27687: 사용하고 계신 운영체제가 어떤건가요?
<Guest27687> Ubuntu입니다
<Feren^IRCCloud> 파일 탐색기로 USB 경로 안에 실제 공인인증서 파일이 보이시나요?
<Guest27687> 네 보입니다
<Guest27687> 해결방법을모르겠어서 그냥 공인인증서를새로발급하려는데 보안프로그램을 깔아도 깔아도 재설치하라고만 뜨네요 ㅠㅠㅠㅠ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 인증서 선택 화면에서 인증서 찾기 버튼으로 수동으로 선택해서 인증해보세요.
<Guest27687> 수동으로 선택을 하면 인증서찾기 창 내에서는 파일이 보이지 않네요..
<Feren^IRCCloud> 혹시 확장자가 다른거 아닐까요?
<Guest27687> 네 그런듯 싶은데
<Feren^IRCCloud> 제 기억으로 공인인증서 확장자가 두 개가 있는데 가끔 특이한 확장자를 요구하면 선택 창에서 안 뜨더라고요
<Guest27687> 어떻게 해결을 해야할지 모르겠어요...
<Feren^IRCCloud> 아마 Windows 환경에서 내보내기 기능으로 확장자를 변경 하셔야 할겁니다.
<Guest27687> 리눅스 환경에서는 변경 못하는건가요..?
<Feren^IRCCloud> 보통 한국전자인증(http://www.crosscert.com/)에서 변경할 수 있습니다.
<Feren^IRCCloud> 글쎄요. 리눅스 환경에서는 변경해본 적이 없어서 그 부분은 잘 모르겠습니다.
<Guest27687> 앗 감사합니다
<PotatoGim> 안녕하세요+
<PotatoGim> 어휴... 올 연말도 쉬기는 글렀네유...ㅜ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 감자군~ 너무 일만하고 사는건 아닌지 걱정 돼 ....
<autowiz> 일도 중요하지만 , 인생을 조금은 즐기면서 살라구~
<autowiz> ㅎㅎ 남말할 처지가 아닐지도 ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 안녕하세요.
<autowiz> feren 군 안녕~
<Feren^IRCCloud> 오늘도 이른 시간부터 계시는군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> 맨날 있지~ ㅎㅎ
<Feren^IRCCloud> 그 체력이 부럽습니다..ㅎㅎ
<autowiz> ㅎㅎㅎ 너도 만만치 않아 ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-25
<lexlove> 안녕하세요
<drake_kr> Whats up
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_SunnyJJ> 후..
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://v.media.daum.net/v/20170925192636551?f=m&from=mtop&_utm_source=1-2-2
<bridgebot1> <draco> 세상에서 제일 억울할 남자들 137명
<drake_kr> 뭘 새삼스레..
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 키 작은것도 억울한데 현역ㅜㅜ
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 현역자원이 부족하다고 요즘 별 삽질을 다 한다던데요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요~
<LucyDoDo> 정체기가 끝난건지 다시 체중이 줄기 시작했습니다ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 오 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 75kg ~ 76kg 사이 왔다 갔다 합니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 강서구에 세금이 없나 봅니다
<LucyDoDo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YWCVr7AU/IMG_0133.JPG
<LucyDoDo> 보이는게 없네요
<LucyDoDo> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Xrm6ZT0a/IMG_0119.JPG
<LucyDoDo> 이게 어제 찍은건데 말이죠..
<Work^Seony> 뭔 소린가 햇더니 가로등 얘기였구나
<LucyDoDo> 네ㅋㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 제가 말을 너무 돌려서 했네요 ㅋㅋ
<LucyDoDo> 일단 계속 가는데 무슨 죽으러 가는 길 같아요.. ㅋㅋ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-26
<jason_KR> Lucy DoDo: 구(시)청에 전화(129)를 하면, 가로등 전원 넣어 줄 것이고요, 가로등이 없다면 신설해 줄꺼여요.
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz_> 서니님 잘 계셨습니까 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 네 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 요즘 클라우드 이전한다고 너무 바쁘네요
<autowiz_> 막 대규모 작업 있고 그러면 조금 설래기도 하면서 귀찮고 힘들어지기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 대규모 작업은 기술지원하는 애들이 다 끝내놨고 지금은 잡일만 남았네요 ㅋㅋ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 다행히 대규모 작업할 때 제 사수가 커버하지 못했던 부분을 제가 다 커버해서 다행이었어요
<ircCloud^Seony> 저도 몰라서 버벅댔으면 아마 실망했을텐데 그나마 제가 아는척을 많이 했거든요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 역쉬 서니님 ㅎㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> jason_KR: 매일 켜져 있었는데 내일도 저러면 전화해봐야곘습니다 ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 129라는 번호는 처음 알았네요
<jason_KR> ^^
<autowiz_> 도도 안녕~ ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요 형ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> 드디어 75kg 입니다ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> (사실 동네방네 자랑하고 있습니다.. ㅋㅋ)
<samahui_ws> qexit
<ircCloud^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-27
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
<a1batr0ss> 안녕하세요 ㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 안녕하세요
<HolyKnight> ㅎㅇㅇ
<autowiz_> 데구르르르~
<oul21> 안녕하세요~!
<oul21> 여쭤볼것이 있어서 찾아왔습니다
<oul21> 혹시 7세대 펜티엄 CPU인 G4600에 리눅스 설치가 가능한가요? 호환이 될까요?
<autowiz_> 많은 OS 들이  간혹 인텔 최신 cpu 에서 설치가 안되는 경우가 생기는데요 , 얼마 가지않아 해결이 됩니다.
<autowiz_> 아 카비레이크 나온지가 벌써 몇달은 된거 같은데요
<autowiz_> 설치가 잘 되는거 같습니다.
<bridgebot1> <youngbin> 최근에 커피레이크도 나온 것 같더군요
<LucyDoDo> 안녕하세요.
<Work^Seony> 하이
<LucyDoDo> 오랜만에 IDE를 써보고 싶다는 충동? 때문에 사용해봤는데 이젠 묘하게 손에 안 익어서 못 쓰겠네요..ㅎㅎ
<LucyDoDo> Vim 플러그인도 설치해서 사용해봤는데 확실히 기능상으로는 IDE가 절대적으로 좋은데 뭔가 느릿느릿함이랄까요.. 그런 것 때문에 영 손에 익지를 않네요..
<Work^Seony> ㅎㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 나도 왠만하면 vim을 쓰려고 많이 노력은 하는데, 아무래도 좋은 에디터랑 비교하면 불편한건 사실이야
<Work^Seony> 근데 프로그래머라면 굳이 vim을 고집할 필요는 없어보이고, 난 시스템 쪽이고 서버를 많이 다루다보니까 vim이 필수가 된거지
<Work^Seony> vim은 어디에나 있거든
<bridgebot1> <draco> 굿모닝
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-28
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz_> 흐어 하드정리하다보니까 우분터 7.10 버젼도 있네요 ㅋㅋ
<Work^Seony> 하드정리 안하신지 오래되셨군요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 네 바쁘다는 핑계로 정말 몇년은 그대로 있던거라 ... ㅎㅎ 사실 처음에는 전부다 모아보자 해서 안지우고 있었던거 같습니다.
<autowiz_> 요즘 하드 디스크 공간이 부족해서 바로 필요한거 아니면 다 지우고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 정확히 따질 필요는 없지만, 뭐 오래됐다면 10년됐을 수도 있다는 말씀 ㅋ
<autowiz_> 네~ 막 추억이 새록새록 돋는 것들이 많이 나옵니다 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 저도 이번에 NAS사서 파일 정리하는데 95년도 파일도 있고 -_-
<autowiz_> 아직 정리하고 있습니다만 ㅎㅎ  예전 자료들보다보니까  예전의 자신과 지금의 나를 비교 하기도 하고 , 더 열심히 해야겠다는 생각도 들고
<autowiz_> 이제껏 뭔가를 해왔구나 하는 살짝 뿌듯한 마음도 들고 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<jason_KR> 유우머 하냐?     라고 반말을 해야만 맛이 날 것 같네요. ㅎ
<autowiz_> 유우머 해서 죄송합니다 흑흑
<jason_KR> ^^   ㅎㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 10년쯤 되면 자연방사능으로 데이터가 망가져있을 확률이 높지않을까 싶네요
<drake_kr> 구글이 지켜줄거에요
<drake_kr> 스테인리스 천공카드로 뚫어놔야 안앖어질까요?
<autowiz_> 물리적으로는 뭐 2~3년에 한번씩 다른 하드로 갈아탔지요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 으음 이런경우가 별로 없긴 하겠지만
<autowiz_> 리눅 samba 저장소가 윈도우즈에 연결되어 있는데
<autowiz_> 심볼릭링크가 있는경우에 링크파일 보다 원본 파일이 먼저 지워져서
<autowiz_> 심볼릭링크 파일이 원본을 못찾는경우가 되니까 리눅에서는 보이는데 윈됴에서는 안보이고 그냥 디렉토리가 삭제도 안되고 그러네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 아직도 삼바를 쓰는 곳이 있군요
<autowiz_> 네~ ㅋㅋ 개인적으로 쓰는거라 몇년전에 해놓고 갈아업질 못하고 그냥 쓰고 있습니다 ㅎㅎ
<drake_kr> 쌈바!
<autowiz_> 핫바~
<bridgebot1> <draco> 이시간에 배고프게 만드는 사람은 나쁩니다.
<autowiz_> 그게또 그렇게 되는군요 ㅜㅜ 저도 배고픕니다 하악하악
<drake_kr> 쌩연어 무한리필
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 으아악 괜히 들여다봤어요
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 고작 15바이트짜리 문자열이 사람을 갖고놀다니
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> 아까 저녁 배터지게 먹고도 또 배고파졌네요ㅜㅜ
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-29
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~~
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요ㅕ
<autowiz_> 오늘은 우분투 넷북 리믹스 9.04 를 발견했습니다 ㅎㅎ
<Work^Seony> 흐 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 예~전에 USB 부팅이 잘 안되는 노트북이 하나 있어서 wubi 로 live-cd 를 파티션에 심었던게 보이네요 ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> 그 당시 절 삽질하게 했던 넷북은 지금 지인 누님 약국에서 광고판 대신으로 돌아가고 있을듯
<cheesekun> 안녕하세요 \ ' ')/
<autowiz_> 안녕하세요~
<hkeylocal> 안녕하세요~
<hkeylocal> 오늘만 지나면 연휴네요
<bridgebot1> <draco> 갑자기 양송이 스프가 먹고 싶어지는데...집에 갈때 양송이 한팩 사 가야겠네요
<ircCloud^Seony> 추석 같은 긴 연휴가 있다는게 부럽네요 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 서니님은 긴 연휴가 몇일정도 인가요?
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래봐야 3일이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 금토일이나 토일월
<autowiz_> 하긴 국가 기념일 이라고 해도 하루 쉬는 정도 일려나요?
<ircCloud^Seony> Thanksgiving day가 목요일에 있어서 금요일날 휴가신청하면 그나마 좀 길긴한데요...
<ircCloud^Seony> 그래봐야 4일이죠
<ircCloud^Seony> 근데 금요일 블랙프라이데이 날이 한국에선 다들 쉬는 날로 알고계시지만 그냥 평일이라는 점... ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그날 일부러 나와서 일하는 사람들도 있어요.  어차피 어딜가도 사람 많고 복잡하니까 그게 싫기도 하고, 그날 출근하면 사무실 썰렁해서 일하기 좋거든요
<ircCloud^Seony> 뭐 암튼 그래봐야 길게 쉬는 날은 어찌됐든 3일이 최고네요
<autowiz_> 이런 긴 연휴에는 대계 어디를 가도 사람이 많아서 여건만 되면 조용하고 사람없을때 쉬고 싶습니다 ㅎㅎ
<autowiz_> 돈만있으면 맘대로 쉴 수 있으니까 연휴에도 일하는데 집중을 해볼까 싶기도 하고 ㅎㅎ
<ircCloud^Seony> 그러고보면 한국은 구정 추석 연휴 다 합쳐서 고려하면 그것도 꽤 휴가가 길다고 볼 수 있네요
<autowiz_> 주말이랑 겹칠때 좀 훅 줄어드는경우가 있긴하지요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<ircCloud^Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 아따 손아구가 뭉쳐버렸네여~
<soyeomul> 추석 이동행렬이 시작되었다는데.. 추석 연휴 가셨나요
<soyeomul> 전 추석에도 소여물을.. ;;
<soyeomul> 일을 하는데.. 무리는 하면 안될거 같아요.. 몸사리면서.. 해야 오래일하고..
<soyeomul> 어저께는 서울 댕겨왔어요 울진 -> 강릉 -> 원주 -> 동서울 -> 마포구청
<soyeomul> 요렇게 갔는데요 50번 영동고속도로 9월 29일부터 추석연휴기간동안 공사팀 철수한다네요
<soyeomul> 제가 갔던날은 9월 28일 이라.. 한창 철수 준비를 하고 있더라구요
<Work^Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2017-09-30
<bridgebot1> <hkeylocal> com3664626
<hkeylocal> 으앜
<a1batr0ss> 소여물님은 소를 기르시나봐요 0_0
<a1batr0ss> IT일도 하시고요?
<jason_KR> a1ba tr0ss: 대신 답을 하지면 지금은  IT 일은 아니 합니다.
<soyeomul> 안녕하세요!
<soyeomul> 데비안 한국 사용자 모임이 9월 20일자로 다시 개장 했더라구요
<soyeomul> 데비안 웹문서 번역 끄적끄적이다가 우연찮게 발견했네요
<soyeomul> 에이치티티피://똘똘똘.데비안유저스.오알.케이알 이라는 주소를 쓰더이다..
<soyeomul> 드루팔 포럼에..
<soyeomul> 이만 자러갑니다~
<soyeomul> 모두들 좋은밤 되세요~~~
#ubuntu-ko 2017-10-01
<bridgebot1> <fmowl> http://www.debianusers.or.kr 여기인가 보네요. ㅎㅎ
<bridgebot1> <draco> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/linux-marketshare-6-91-percent-september-2017
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-23
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 태풍이 지나간 제주입니다.
<razGon_> 태풍이 무서워서 나가지도 못하고 있었네요
<lexlove_> 별다른 피해는 없지요?
<razGon_> 옙 피해 많습니다.
<razGon_> 못가서 전화로 마눌님에게 한소리 들었죠.
<razGon_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<razGon_> 가는 건 되는데 오는게 문제. 오늘 오전 출근못할수도 있어서요
<lexlove_> 저런
<razGon_> 토요일에 잘빠져 나가셧죠:
<razGon_> ?
<lexlove_> 네. 출발시각이 14:35에서 15:10으로 지연되었지만 잘 탈출했어요
<lexlove_> 덕분에 쇼핑할 수 있었다며 일행분들이 좋아하셨어요.
<autowiz> 태풍에 큰 탈들이 없으셔서 다행입니다~
<kimyohan> 저기요
<kimyohan> 질문하고 싶어서 왔습니다
<razGon_> 안녕하세요?
<razGon_> 좋은 아침입니다. 날씨 죽이네요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-24
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 콤푸타 모니터 화면을 닦을때 무엇을 사용하나요
<soyeomul> 모니터에 볏짚이랑 먼지가 막 뒤섞여 있어서 문지르면 문지를수록 더 흐릿해지는거 같아서요
<soyeomul> 핵심: 소를 키우다보니 콤푸타에 볏짚 지푸라기들이 묻어 있어요
<autowiz> crt 및 lcd 닦는 전용 세제가 있긴했었는데 아직 나오는지 찾아보겠습니다.
<autowiz> 거품 스프레이나 젤 같은 질감의 제품이 있는거 같습니다.
<autowiz> http://lanstore.co.kr/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=1140
<autowiz> 이런거도 괜찮을거 같습니다.
<soyeomul> 오 위즈님 꾸벅,,,
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<soyeomul> 렉스님/서니님 꾸벅 꾸벅
<soyeomul> 저 세제와 닦을때 문지르는건 무엇이 좋을까요? 휴지/걸레/그냥수건/안경닦개?
<soyeomul> 아님 물티슈?
<soyeomul> 기스가 안나야하니.. 무엇으로 할지 해깔리네요
<soyeomul> 안경닦개는 너무 작더라구요
<soyeomul> 그냥 수건 하나 희생시켜버릴까바요.. 이게 최선인가...
<Seony> 아무래도 사용 환경이 다르셔서 저는 도움이 안될 듯 싶네요...
<soyeomul> 엇
<Seony> 저는 그냥 물걸레로 대충 닦거든요...
<soyeomul> 아닙니다 서니님
<soyeomul> 오 물걸레!
<soyeomul> 물기를 꽉 짠 후에 닦아야하는거 맞죠?
<Seony> 물기를 바짝 짜서 눈에 보이는 먼지만 슥 닦아내는 식으로 쓰는데, 저야 사용 환경이 집이니까 가능하죠
<soyeomul> 음 한번 시도해볼께요 감사합니다 서니님 위즈님 ^^^
<soyeomul> 그나저나 도커가 그렇게 훌륭하고도 엄청난 물건이었나요... 오늘 아침에 알았습니다
<soyeomul> kldp 에서 글타래 joone 님 글 보고요
<soyeomul> 도커가 얼마나 엄청난 물건이길래 마이크로소프트가 리눅스 커널에 관심을 갖게 만들었는지.. 오늘부터 시간날때 틈틈히 도커가 무엇인지 좀 살펴보고 싶어졌어요,,,
<soyeomul> 도커도 클라우드인가여? 초딩질문 재송;;;
<Seony> 사실 클라우드라는 개념도 제대로 설명이 안되는 게 그쪽 동네라 뭐라고 딱히 말하기가 어려울 거에요
<Seony> 클라우드라고 말하자면 그렇다고 할 수도 있을 거 같고, 가상화라고 말하자면 그렇다고 할 수도 있을 거 같고, 그렇네요 ㅎㅎ
<soyeomul> 음~ 쉽지않네요;;;
<soyeomul> 모호한 가운데... 돈이 되는쪽으로 집중한다? 이게 클라우드처럼 들립니다;;;;
<soyeomul> https://okky.kr/article/630748
<soyeomul> 저 질문 올리신분... 구글 크롬 프로젝트에서 근무하시는 분 같다는 생각이 문득 들었씁니다.
<soyeomul> 활동보다 근무하는 표현을 쓴건 크롬플젝 버그 데이타베이스에서 @chromium.org 라는 메일주소를 달고 계시더라구요
<soyeomul> 제다이!
<soyeomul> 먼저 들어갑니다
<soyeomul> 모두 존 하루요~~~
<soyeomul> 꾸벅
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요 영웅님~ ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> if I can say something in english , I'm sorry to not participate a lot but 나는 한국어를 배우고있다 ;)
<foxmask> I love your country, its history and see until you have arrived today at the international level. As I 'm a python developer I try to read and understand this https://www.pycon.kr/ ^^
<pchero_work> 안녕하세요~~ :)
<pchero_work> Hi, nice to meet you! :)
<foxmask> 고맙습니다 ^^
<pchero_work> Btw, what brings you to here? :)
<foxmask> curriosity (I use ubuntu) and see if I could understand something :)
<jason_KR> pc hero_work: 영어가 많이 늘은 것 같습니다?  ?!! ^^ (지난 시간~ 저 혼자 느낌)
<foxmask> 아니요 ^^
<jason_KR> foxmask: I'm 55,M,Seoul,              나는 당신의 ASL을  묻습니다.
<foxmask> ho :)
<foxmask> jason_KR: french 55
<foxmask> french 50
<foxmask> near Paris
<jason_KR> Nice 2 Meet U.  ^^
<foxmask> 고맙습니다
<foxmask> I don't know how to say "me too" i'm not usre that 나도 is appropriate
<foxmask> i'm not sure*
<jason_KR> No, U R right, 나도 = Me too. = I (think so/ Do) also.     right?
<jason_KR> No, U R right, 나도 = Me too. = I (think so/ Do / Did) also.     right?
<foxmask> yes :)
<jason_KR> ^^
<jason_KR> This is 20:45 (PM 08:45), What time is there?
<foxmask> 13:40
<jason_KR> THX =  고맙습니다 = 감사합니다.
<foxmask> yes :)
<jason_KR> fox mask: I said few days ago 'U've a interesting icon (=Cactus) in Ur Nick", BTW I'm a little  bit tired toD. C U soon. ^^
<jason_KR> fox mask: I said few days ago 'U've a interesting icon (=Cactus) in Ur Nick", BTW I'm a little  bit tired toD'. C U soon. ^^
<foxmask> :)
<foxmask> good evening:)
<foxmask> each time I "discover" a new korean word on pyconf.kr i'm like that https://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/03/18/15/324D202500000578-3498922-image-a-33_1458315465874.jpg ^^ eg 파이콘 한국 2019 스폰서 ^_^
<foxmask> same with the first line on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam/IRC_Rules :) 우분투 ubuntu :D
<NCube> 안녕하세요
<NCube> 혹시 여기 사람계신가요?
<pchero_work> foxmask: Are you in Europe?
<pchero_work> Looks like you and I in the same timezone. ;)
<Seony> foxmask: where are you from?
<foxmask> Seony: near Paris in France
<Seony> oh nice.  it's 9pm there, exactly 12 hours different from here hawaii.
<foxmask> ho hawaii ; i Looked "terrace house hawaii" last month :)
<foxmask> watched
<Seony> ah it's an japanese tv show.  i heard it before but have never watched it.
<Seony> s/an/a
<foxmask> yes
<foxmask> I imagined, living at hawaii in heaven of earth ?
<Seony> yeah a lot of people does but most of them regrets because the living expense is extremely high.
<foxmask> yes i see perfectly why
<Seony> a monthly rent fee is in top 3 in the u.s., as far as i know.
<foxmask> i hope you reached the life you expected there
<razGon_> 안녕하세요
<Seony> 어서오세요
<razGon_> 알로하!
<Seony> ㅎㅎ 안녕하세요
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 좋은 아침입니다. 항상 피곤하지만...ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 태풍이후의 하늘은 진짜.... 몸은 무너집니다.
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-25
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 몸이 무겁고 뻐근합니다.
<SIMPLISM> 태풍에 긴장하셔서 그런걸까요... ㅎㄷㄷ 서울은 그냥 비가 살짝 오는 정도였어서...
<autowiz> 홀녀님 안녕하세요~
<NCube> 안녕하세요
<lexlove_> 안녕하세요
<NCube> 우분투 설치중에 문제가 생겨서 질문을 하고싶습니다.
<NCube> 2019년형 15인지 프리도스 그램을 사용중입니다. 우분투 설치를 USB로 만들어서 설치를 하고 완료되었다는 문구가 나왔음에도 불구하고 재부팅후에 LG로고가 나온뒤에 한번화면이 깜빡인뒤에 다시 LG로고가 나오고 어떤 SSD로 부팅할건지 묻는 창이떠서 우분투설치된
<NCube> SSD로 부팅한다고 해도 LG로고나오고 화면깜빡이고 다시 LG로고나오고를 반복합니다.
<NCube> 이거에 대해 혹시 답을 아시는분이 계신지 궁금합니다.
<Seony> 음... 화면이 깜빡이고 다시 로고가 뜬다면, OS를 전혀 로딩하지 않고 바로 재부팅이 됐다는 얘기군요
<NCube> 네 그런듯합니다
<NCube> 바이오스관련해서 여기저기 주워서봐가지고 몇개 건들이긴했는데 그럼에도 불구하고 지금 설치가 잘않되고있습니다
<Seony> 그렇다면 부트로더가 제대로 읽혀지지 않았다고 볼 수도 있을 것 같은데, 혹시 우분투 설치는 어떤 버전으로 하셨나요?
<NCube> 현재 만든건 18.04.3LTS입니다
<Seony> 그렇다면 최신 LTS 버전으로 하신 것이니 옳은 선택을 하셨다고 생각이 드는데, 일단 증상만으로 제안드릴 수 있는 건 2가지 정도가 있을 거 같아요
<Seony> 첫번째로는, 설치시 UEFI인지 레거시인지, 그리고 UEFI를 선택했을 경우 파티션이 제대로 설정됐는지를 확인해보시구요,
<Seony> 두번째로는, 데비안이나 민트 같은 우분투 계열이라고 할 수 있을만한 다른 리눅스 배포판으로 설치를 시도해보시는 것을 추천해드려요
<Seony> 같은 리눅스이긴 해도 설치시 나타나는 증상은 제각각이거든요
<NCube> 제가 잘몰라가지고 일단 UEFI관련바이오스는 일단 다끄긴했는데 어렵네요
<Seony> 그리고 부팅하고나서 화면이 깜빡였다는 그 잠깐의 사이가 만약 커널로 부팅이 됐는데 패닉이 나서 재부팅한 경우라면, 다른 배포판이나 18.04.1 혹은 18.04.02에서는 또 멀쩡할 수 있어요
<NCube> 넵 그럼다시 이것저것 만져보고 오겠습니다.
<Seony> 넵
<autowiz> 요즘 GRUB 기본값이 GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden 이라 grub 메뉴 화면이 안보일 수 있는데요. USB 로 부팅하셔서 hidden 을 풀고 부팅 옵션을 손으로 만지는 방법도 있긴한데 여러가지로 복잡하니
<autowiz>  전체적으로 시간이 좀 걸리시더라도 서버버젼을 한번 설치해보시는것도 권해드립니다.
<NCube> 어 제가 아직 이쪽관련해서 잘모르는게 많아서 민트한번재설치해보고 오겠습니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<Seony> hi good morning
<foxmask> ^^
<foxmask> good evening :)
<autowiz> hi~
<foxmask> ncube, seony : 컴퓨터가 새롭고 SSD가 장착 된 경우 비활성화 된 UEFI는 좋은 생각이 아닙니다. 그렇지 않으면 컴퓨터가 부팅 파티션을 찾지 못합니다 (i hope the translation is good enough)
<foxmask> (or in english : in the UEFI is off in the bios, that could be a problem for the system to find a boot partition)
<Seony> foxmask: yeah that's what i thought of.  i was surprised that you understood the context btw.
<foxmask> Seony: I use translator :)
<Seony> ah awesome =)
<foxmask> technical context remains the same everywhere ^^
<Seony> the translated korean text looks perfect.
<Seony> did you use google translator?
<foxmask> yes
<Seony> try using Naver Papago. sometimes it looks better.  https://papago.naver.com/
<foxmask> tihs one and naver simetimes ; papago seems a little bit weak
<foxmask> yes :)
<foxmask> 커피 브레이크 ^^
<Seony> enjoy
<pchero_work> 좋은 아침입니다. ㅎ
<Seony> 안녕하세요.  거긴 몇 시에요?
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <youngbin> 한국시간 3시 36분입니다
<jason_KR> ㅋㅋㅋ
<Seony> 아 네 한국은 알고있어요 ㅋㅋ
<Seony> pchero님은 한국이 아니라서...
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <youngbin> 아하 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<jason_KR> 네덜랜드, 맞죠? (덴마크'인가?)
<Seony> 네... 제 기억으로도 네덜란드
<Seony> 덴마크에서 옮기신 걸로 기억하고 있어요
<jason_KR> pc Hero 자수하시라요~ (북조선 사투리)
<jason_KR> fox mask: 안녕하세요? Can I ask What's Ur irc client ? 내 경우는 ircCloud (on WEB)을 사용합니다.
<foxmask> pchero_work: yes i'm in europe (near paris)
<foxmask> yes irccloud
<foxmask> I used irssi during 15years
<jason_KR> 고맙습니다. 나도 WeeChat 을 몇년 썼습니다.
<pchero_work> ^^;;
<pchero_work> Very near, I'm living in Amsterdam, Netherlands.
<foxmask> i've never been there, but my daughter did for a trip with school
<pchero_work> 네, 여기는 이제 9시네요. 방금 업무 시작했습니다. ㅎ
<pchero_work> Wow, I was been to Paris before. It was such a nice city. :)
<pchero_work> Sorry about the Notre dame. How is it going?
<foxmask> pchero_work: we don't know
<foxmask> lot of french compagnies made promise of money ; but i did not follow
<jason_KR> pc hero_work: fox mask님은 한글도 잘 해요.
<pchero_work> 아하
<foxmask> jason_KR: no i'm not good in korean yet :)
<jason_KR> 게다가 나만큼 논네'(Old Man)라는....ㅠㅠ  ㅎㅎㅎ
<foxmask> I started learing in february this year :)
<jason_KR> fox mask: 아니요, 한글 잘 합니다. Xcellent.
<foxmask> i'm born in 1969
<pchero_work> Wow, but you still trying to learning. - Programmer is a hard job. ;P
<jason_KR> 그것은 자랑이 아니거든요 !!  버럭 ㅋㅋㅋㅋ :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: when programming is your job it's not hard (I think it's the case for all job) but as I am curious ; i wanted to learn 한글 :) that change of the opensource projects I made
<foxmask> i made one to learn 한글 too ^^
<pchero_work> Wow, do you have opensource project? Could you please share it here? :)
<jason_KR> ^^
<foxmask> sure
<foxmask> https://github.com/foxmask
<foxmask> you seems stuck by something on my page or so ? ^^
<pchero_work> https://github.com/foxmask/yeoboseyo :)
<pchero_work> 여보세요.
<pchero_work> Looks nice, haha :)
<foxmask> *<:o)
<pchero_work> https://github.com/foxmask/baeuda
<pchero_work> This is pretty interesting!
<NCube> 민트설치후도 같은증상이라 원래는 윈도우가있었는데 리눅스설치한다고 날려버려서 새로 SSD장착후에 일단 윈도우 설치 먼저해보고 해보겠습니다.
<foxmask> pchero_work: Yes, I combined Joplinapp.org (also translated in 한글) and Anki. it's very useful for learning many things
<autowiz> N cube : 메인보드에서 secure boot 는 끄셨나요?
<jason_KR> 에헴~ ㅋㅋㅋ
<foo7> -확인채팅- Hello world!
<foo7> 오오오 된다.. 안녕하세요
<foo7> 규칙읽고 오겠습니다.
<LinDol> D_D
<LinDol> 넵 다녀오세요
<SIMPLISM> 좋은 아침입니다~~
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-26
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 안녕하세요ㅕ?
<autowiz> 아~ 저도 제주도 한번 가보고 싶습니다~
<razGon_> 제주도지금 오기 딱 좋은 날씨입니다.
<razGon_> 가장 좋았던건 추석때.. 바다 물놀이도 가능햇죠
<autowiz> 물놀이 좋지 말입니다~ ㅎㅎ
<razGon_> 아 잠자기 좋은 점심이였습니다.
<razGon_> 조용합니다.
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<foxmask> 내일 보자
<razGon_> 모닝요...
<razGon_> 몸이 무거운 날.. 힘든날은 여지 없이 힘든 환자 분들이 오십니다.
<SIMPLISM> 안녕하세요~ 이번 주 마지막 평일 출근이네요 ㅎㅎ
<SIMPLISM> 좋은 아침입니다~
<UbuntuKrSlack4> <ihavnoth> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-27
<razGon_> 내일도 저는 출근합니다.ㅠㅠ
<SIMPLISM> 전 회사는 출근하지 않지만... 육아 출근합니다. 주말 풀타임이죠 ㅎㅎㅎ;;;
<razGon_> 또다른 출근.ㅎ
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<razGon_> 맛점하세요
<lexlove_> 맛점하세요
<autowiz> 성능까지는 아직 테스트 못했는데 modprobe xt_TEE 하면 iptables 에
<autowiz> iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 80 -j TEE --gateway 192.168.0.51
<autowiz> 같은 명령으로 트래픽 복제 할 수 있네요
<autowiz> tc qdisc ~~~ ; tc filter ~~~~  처럼 복잡하게 안해도 될거 같습니다. 성능 테스트 까지는 해보지 않아서 모르겠습니다만 간단히 쓰기엔 괜찮을거 같습니다. 룰도 다양하게 줄 수 있구요 ㅎㅎ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<jason_KR> hi~
<foxmask> yo/ ^^
<foxmask> hacktoberfest에 참여한 적이 있습니까? https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
<jason_KR> i did NOT.
<foxmask> 독일에서는 매년 10 월에 맥주 축제 '옥토버 페스트'가 열린다 , hacktoberfest 그것은 동일하지만 전 세계 개발자를위한 것입니다 ^^
<jason_KR> Ah, I've ever heard.
<jason_KR> 사진도 봤어요.
<foxmask> maybe pchero_work knows this event
<foxmask> holland is near germany
<foxmask> https://ko.wikipedia.org/wiki/%EC%98%A5%ED%86%A0%EB%B2%84%ED%8E%98%EC%8A%A4%ED%8A%B8
<pchero_work> haha
<pchero_work> of course, i konw.;)
<pchero_work> There's special shirts? pants? for this, right? :)
<foxmask> pchero_work: yes
<foxmask> shirt :)
<foxmask> this summer we went outside france for the first time ; and went to Berlin (Germany) there was a "little" beer fest (on 4km:)
<foxmask> it was a nice and cool atmosphere
<foxmask> i can't imagine the oktoberfest for a month
<razGon_> 모닝요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-28
<Seony> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 38.2도의 지옥에서 돌아 왔습니다.
<razGon_> 다시 열오르려네요
<autowiz> 안녕하세요~
<autowiz> 라스곤님 감기 걸리신건가요? ㅜㅜ
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
#ubuntu-ko 2019-09-29
<foxmask> 안녕하세요
<NCube> 안녕하세요
<razGon_> 모닝요
<razGon_> 이제서야 정신 차랍니다.
<SIMPLISM> 다시 한 주가 시작한 좋은 아침입니다~
